# V-MODA VAMP VERZA/METALLO: Discussion/Feedback, Reviews, Pics, Crowdsourcing Ideas



## valkolton

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​  ​   
  Today I finally launched the groundbreaking VAMP VERZA and METALLO CASE collection. Below is the official press release.  
   
  I have poured my heart, soul and unfathomable amount of $ into inventing, patenting and releasing the VAMP VERZA and METALLO docking mechanisms to finally get rid of the "rubber bands" of the Head-Fi community. Would a shotgun or DSLR camera use a rubber band?!  
   
  My CFO said we were wrong to invest in this project vs guaranteed income products such as in-ears, but we wanted to create a project that showcases our PASSION for style, performance and advanced technology. I hope you are amped as much as I am to unveil this innovation to the world, your friends and head-fi community!
   
  STAY TUNED FOR LOTS MORE INFO AND CROWDSOURCING THE IPHONE 5 CASE AND CABLES.
   
  VICI.

 
   
 
 
 *V-MODA Invents VAMP VERZA and Metallo, the World’s First Hi-Fi Amplifier, DAC, Battery and Docking Metal Case for Samsung Galaxy S III, S IV, iPhone 5 *
   

   
   
  
 
 
 
 _Mobile Hi-Fi system featuring groundbreaking VERZADOCK brings audiophile fidelity to Android, iOS, Windows, Mac and more_
   
*Milano – March 13, 2013 – *V-MODA, designer of the award-winning, crowdsourced Crossfade M-100, announces its latest inventions, VAMP VERZA and Metallo case. Geared for the modern audio connoisseur, VERZA transforms your smartphone into a mobile hi-fi system. Designed in Italy and made in Japan, it builds off of the original VAMP for iPhone 4/4S featuring an integrated 150mW x 2 headphone amplifier, 2 DAC (Digital-to-Analog Converters) and a 2200mAh battery pack. VAMP VERZA also introduces the patent-pending VERZADOCK that seamlessly integrates with popular smartphone and tablets.
   
   

   
   

 
 
 
  VAMP VERZA can be used as a standalone Hi-Fi USB Audio amplifier, or mobile audiophiles can dock it with the machined METALLO case built specifically for the Samsung Galaxy S III. Future cases for the Samsung Galaxy S IV, Note II and iPhone 5 will be available in the upcoming months. Metallo slides and locks onto VERZA’s high-performance audio engine with the VERZADOCK rail mechanism designed for optimal precision and tactility. The case can be used independently with the included back cover for times when portability is more important than function.
   
   

   
   

 
 
 
  “Today's smartphones offer an array of robust features, but for the 'prosumer,' it leaves something to be desired. For example, photography enthusiasts still need a DSLR and several additional lenses. Comparably, for the avid audiophile, VAMP VERZA supplements the poor audio quality produced by smartphones and delivers the purest fidelity imaginable. We shrank the analog-age component spirit into a sleek, spy-like multifunction gadget that is portable enough to use anytime, anywhere,” states Val Kolton, Chief Visionary Officer at V-MODA. “When you combine VAMP VERZA, Metallo, M-100, and the new Samsung Galaxy S III/S IV, Note or iPhone 5, you achieve the ultimate technology trifecta that truly stands apart from the crowd.” 
   
   
   

   
   

 
 
 
 *Audiophile Sound & Anti-interference Technology*
  VAMP VERZA’s audiophile-grade dedicated DACs extracts pure digital output from your computer, Android, or iOS device via USB/micro-USB and converts it into analog form for the purest mobile audio listening experience. VERZA’s 150mW x 2 amplifier delivers enhanced power for higher end headphones and up to 7 hours of playback.  Low noise anti-interference is provided by Burr Brown, AKM DAC and a 6-layer PCB, features usually found only in hi-end digital players. These features isolate the components so your audio sounds more like the original recording with less resonance, radio interference and background noise. VAMP’s rotary volume knob allows you to finely control your volume and the hi/lo gain switch adjusts the output level.
   
  Additionally, professional musicians can use the VAMP VERZA with their computer or portable device to audition, mix and master projects on the road trusting the sound is consistent from device to device. 
   
   

   

 
 
 
 *USB Battery Charger and Optical Output*
  The 2200 mAh lithium-ion battery can be used as a backup power source for virtually any USB powered device, and can double most smartphone’s battery life. Another unique feature is an optical audio output that allows you to connect VAMP VERZA to your A/V receiver, DJ mixer or aftermarket car stereo via Toslink or SPDIF optical audio, transforming your device into a Hi-Fi grade audio source.
   
   

   

 
 
 
 *Metallo Case*
  The new designer Metallo cases defend your smartphone and are forged from a single aluminum metal block similar to the design process of a MacBook. Each unit takes nearly an hour to machine the unique V-ANGLE design and finishes. The lightweight Metallo can be used independently of the VAMP VERZA as one of the back plates is designed for ultra-portable use. The second back plate, VERZADOCK, bolts onto the VAMP VERZA’s 4-bolt main so that you can slide and lock the phone onto VAMP VERZA. The precision is unique and even the sound when switching the plates or docking was tuned to emulate unsheathing a sword. When docked to VAMP VERZA, it locks safely into place with a sliding lock mechanism. To use your camera, simply pull the case out and up.
   

   
  Metallo is available for pre-order for the Samsung Galaxy S III and will ship within two weeks.  Metallo for iPhone 5 will be available in limited quantities for crowd-sourced beta testing within two weeks. Metallo will also be made for the Samsung Galaxy S IV, Note II and select devices in the near future.
   
*VAMP VERZA Features*
  •    Designed in Italy, Made in Japan
  •    VERZADOCK Compatible (patent-pending)
  •    Hi-Fi 150mW x 2 (USB Mode), 130mW x 2 (iOS Mode) amplifier
  •    2200 mA/h battery with up to 7 hours of playback
  •    Charges iPhone, iPod and USB devices
  •    2 Dedicated DACs (USB/iOS)
  •    6-Layer PCB for low noise, anti-interference
  •    Rotary dial volume control/on-off switch
  •    Variable Gain Switch
  •    Optical Audio Output
  •    3 Distinct Sound Enhancement Modes
  o    Pure Audio
  o    Bass Enhancer (iOS Mode Only)
  o    3D (Optimized for Home and Car stereos)
  •    Lightweight 190g
   
*Metallo Case Features*
  •    Designer protection for your phone
  •    V-ANGLE Lightweight Machined Metal
  •    Interchangeable VERZADOCK Plate (patent-pending)
  •    Sliding lock mechanism (patent-pending)
  •    Compatible with Vamp VERZA AMP/DAC/Battery Pack
   
  VAMP VERZA is priced at $598 and will be globally available in Matte Black, Shadow (Red and Brushed Black Metal) and White with Orange accents at V-MODA.com/VAMP and Amazon.com worldwide as well as Collette in Paris and AC Gears in NYC. Metallo case is priced at $101 and is available for pre-order at V-MODA.com/METALLO and will also be available at Collette and AC Gears. 
   
  Current North America, Europe and Asia retailers: V-MODA.com/VERIFIED. 
   
  High resolution images: http://VISION.V-MODA.com
   
  More details and complete compatibility: V-MODA.com/VAMP
   
*About V-MODA *
  V-MODA is the true music lifestyle brand that is distinguished by its fashion-forward design, unparalleled quality, and unequivocal passion for music and materials. Led by Chief Visionary Officer and professional musician Val Kolton, V-MODA blends the analog age elements of music, Italian design and the charisma of classic Hollywood. Together with design extraordinaire Joseph Bucknall, the worldʼs most forward-thinking producers, musicians and DJs, V-MODA truly marches to the pulse of a different drum. For more information, please visit V-MODA.com, or follow us @VMODA on Twitter and Facebook.com/VMODA.


----------



## AnakChan

Subscribed!!


----------



## valkolton

Check out the first video on Engadget:
   
  http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/13/v-moda-vamp-versa-headphone-amp-dac-metallo-case/


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Check out the first video on Engadget:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/13/v-moda-vamp-versa-headphone-amp-dac-metallo-case/


 
   
  Cool overview of the Verza.
   
  Gizmodo also put up an article too :-

 http://gizmodo.com/5990348/v+moda-vamp-verza-the-fanciest-audio-accessory-for-your-phone


----------



## Swimsonny

subbed! really hope that i get my hands on one!


----------



## ThanklessPanda

This is exactly what the portable amplifier market needed- a solution to all the different devices that couldn't have been machined more perfectly. Now I just have to figure out how to get my hands on one...


----------



## turokrocks

Months for the Note 2 case!!? why????


----------



## waterduck

looks soo cool! love the design of it!


----------



## jazzman7

Val:

First off, cool product. You want ideas. I'll gladly start.

I understand "no rubber bands" as a concept, but of course anything BUT rubber bands leads to a machined holder for the specific phone/player that means it's never universal. 

What's janky are rubber bands around BOTH the amp and source. Why not build a Metallo attachment that has the bands built into it? At least then the bands won't wrap around the Verza too. Should look a lot cleaner while still being universal and secure. And there's nothing attached to the player. If the source is smaller in footprint than the Verza, the rest of the world most likely won't see the bands anyway. 

You'll need some way to move the bands up or down in the attachment to accommodate different placements on the player, and then secure them so that they don't move.


----------



## Swimsonny

I like this idea. I also would like it to be more versatile. I for one would like something for using with iPod classic as that can't be beat for memory


----------



## BBEG

This is... rather sexy, actually. Now is when we Android users need to be hammering Google even harder about native USB audio.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I like this idea. I also would like it to be more versatile. I for one would like something for using with iPod classic as that can't be beat for memory


 
   
  This can be used with iPod classic.  It comes with a 30-pin connector.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I like this idea. I also would like it to be more versatile. I for one would like something for using with iPod classic as that can't be beat for memory


 
   
  Quote: 





jazzman7 said:


> Val:
> 
> First off, cool product. You want ideas. I'll gladly start.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Team, it still includes rubber bands for the iPod classic AND it includes the cable for it too!!!  THIS IS VERZA, AFTER ALL.  I've thought of everything, I cannot come out with everything YET.  But we have that feature covered and even have a special surprise product for iPod Classic users coming soon...
   
  .


----------



## SpiderNhan

Subscribed!


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This can be used with iPod classic.  It comes with a 30-pin connector.


 
  I am fully aware of this I am talking in terms of case ideas. Something for the classic would be very cool! A case for multiple devices to connect is even cooler.
   
  to val,
   
  I use 3m dual lock personally, much more low profile and just as effective as bands.


----------



## Caesar7

Can it be used with Astell and Kern DAP ... Am wondering how it can be connected


----------



## jazzman7

If you got the Classic covered in a future product -- cool! This will be quite a system -- great sound, output power, lots of storage, and still small.


----------



## BBEG

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I use 3m dual lock personally, much more low profile and just as effective as bands.


 
   
  This.


----------



## caracara08

Subbed


----------



## McNikk

Subscribed.


----------



## Frankie007

Just saw this and I just want to be clear on one thing before even considering it... does it bypass the iphone 5's dac? It's not very clear, it just say that it's compatible with it.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





frankie007 said:


> Just saw this and I just want to be clear on one thing before even considering it... does it bypass the iphone 5's dac? It's not very clear, it just say that it's compatible with it.


 
   
  Yes.  Jude asked this in the Head-fi video.


----------



## Craigster75

Where is the Lightning adapter for Iphone 5?


----------



## techboyjv

Do you think this could run the hd650?


----------



## RoMee

I love the idea of this, but spending $600-$700 on a accessory for a phone  that I will probably throw away and/or update in a few years is not a smart investment for me. 
  Yeah, I know I can just rubber band it to a new device but that pretty much destroy one of it's main selling point.
  Hopefully V-Moda comes out with a case for the ipod video/classic/touch.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





romee said:


> I love the idea of this, but spending $600-$700 on a accessory for a phone  that I will probably throw away and/or update in a few years is not a smart investment for me.
> Yeah, I know I can just rubber band it to a new device but that pretty much destroy one of it's main selling point.
> Hopefully V-Moda comes out with a case for the ipod video/classic/touch.


 
   
  That is the beauty of VAMP VERZA, it is a desktop amp, portable amp AND a phone amplifier. It crams both  USB Audio AND iOS compatibility into one device. And with the input from this forum, we will develop new VERZADOCK cases so you don't need a "rubber band".  From now own we can call it more appropriately in rock n roll terms a "band aid".
   
  2 years = 730 days.

 How much does a Starbucks coffee cost?  VAMP VERZA is less than a coffee for two years, yet I guarantee it'll give you way more satisfaction and vanity in the process to hold such a unique metal device.  Plus, with it's universal USB Audio compatibility you can use it for a lifetime.
   
  In fact, over time it is cheap.  I compare it to in shoes what I have called CPW or cost per wear. If you can use it for business or run a lot with it - it is worth it!
   
  -V


----------



## Craigster75

Val,
  Your customer service department is not aware of the special Verza pricing you are offering for current Vamp owners.  Any suggestions how to proceed?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Congrats on your release.
  It looks like a good product.
   
  As expected though it is the Venturecraft Go-Dap X repackaged and retweaked , no surprises there...so why all the subterfuge?
  I guess a product unveiling is good marketing practice.
   
  Will this product be good for IEMs. It is well known the standard the Go-Dap X has a headphone output of 47ohms, although you can upon special request get that lowered (to a still high) 10ohms.
  What is the headphone output impedance on the Verza?
  SOLVED.
  ***V-MODA-  `Verza has 10 ohms headphone impedance output`******
   
  Also i am wondering what DAC is it using, and what Op Amp?
   
  So what are main differences between the Go-DapX and Verza? I can see the Verza has more power, what else?
   
  Thank you for you time.


----------



## RoMee

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> That is the beauty of VAMP VERZA, it is a desktop amp, portable amp AND a phone amplifier. It crams both  USB Audio AND iOS compatibility into one device. And with the input from this forum, we will develop new VERZADOCK cases so you don't need a "rubber band".  From now own we can call it more appropriately in rock n roll terms a "band aid".
> 
> 2 years = 730 days.
> 
> ...


 
  Well, if you put it that way of course it'll be cheaper. For example the VERZA is cheaper than one month mortgage for me, or it's cheaper than 6 months of my phone bill and will probably give me more satisfaction. But if I was to buy it, it'll just be a $600 amp I rubber band to my device (since I don't have an iPhone or Galaxy S3 and my Lyr is set to arrive soon) and that's something I already have.
   
  I do hope you consider making more cases for different device. I would love a case for my iPod Touch 4, that'll be a combo I can enjoy for years and I wouldn't mind paying the asking price too.
   
  Please don't take this as me being negative, is just a constructive criticism.  I know you said something about the iPod classic so I'm eagerly waiting for more details on that.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Congrats on your release.
> It looks like a good product.
> 
> As expected though it is the Venturecraft Go-Dap X repackaged and retweaked , no surprises there...so why all the subterfuge?
> ...


 
   
  So according to the advertisement, the VERZA has :-
   
  - 2xDACs (Burr Brown & AKM) whilst to the best of my knowledge the Go-DAP X has only 1 (AKM). It's got to have a different circuit board to be able to do such a thing. I WAS WRONG. THE GO-DAP X HAS 2xDACS TOO
  - The power output is also almost double of the X as you mentioned
  - 6 layer PCB whereas the Go-DAP X has less. The number of layers the X has is the speculative part. If memory serves me correctly, it's 2 but I need to double-check on that. [Edit: This is confirmed]


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





romee said:


> Well, if you put it that way of course it'll be cheaper. For example the VERZA is cheaper than one month mortgage for me, or it's cheaper than 6 months of my phone bill and will probably give me more satisfaction. But if I was to buy it, it'll just be a $600 amp I rubber band to my device (since I don't have an iPhone or Galaxy S3 and my Lyr is set to arrive soon) and that's something I already have.
> 
> I do hope you consider making more cases for different device. *I would love a case for my iPod Touch 4*, that'll be a combo I can enjoy for years and I wouldn't mind paying the asking price too.
> 
> Please don't take this as me being negative, is just a constructive criticism.  I know you said something about the iPod classic so I'm eagerly waiting for more details on that.


 
  -


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> So according to the advertisement, the VERZA has 2xDACs (Burr Brown & AKM) whilst to the best of my knowledge the Go-DAP X has only 1 (AKM). It's got to have a different circuit board to be able to do such a thing. The power output is also almost double of the X as you mentioned.


 

 Yup. It's definitely different, though there's a good chance it might be an X highly-modified for dual source input (hence the many-layered PCB board).
   
  Anyways, I applaud V-Moda's continuing venture into this territory; I would've never guessed that they'd make a product like this --- the VAMP was already a bit of a surprise. V-Moda's CFO definitely had a point in advising against doing the VERZA, as it basically goes completely away from V-Moda's core brand strategy, but hey, it's a win for us people, as we get a nice, stylish device that will likely perform quite well.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Yup. It's definitely different, though there's a good chance it might be an X highly-modified for dual source input (hence the many-layered PCB board).
> 
> Anyways, I applaud V-Moda's continuing venture into this territory; I would've never guessed that they'd make a product like this --- the VAMP was already a bit of a surprise. V-Moda's CFO definitely had a point in advising against doing the VERZA, as it basically goes completely away from V-Moda's core brand strategy, but hey, it's a win for us people, as we get a nice, stylish device that will likely perform quite well.


 
   
  Correct. I've just updated my previous post to clarify on the PCB layers.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> So according to the advertisement, the VERZA has :-
> 
> - 2xDACs (Burr Brown & AKM) whilst to the best of my knowledge the Go-DAP X has only 1 (AKM). It's got to have a different circuit board to be able to do such a thing.
> - The power output is also almost double of the X as you mentioned
> - 6 layer PCB whereas the Go-DAP X has less. The number of layers the X has is the speculative part. If memory serves me correctly, it's 2 but I need to double-check on that.


 
  Yeah, its an interesting product. We seem to be getting closer to the Holy Grails of DAPs and DAC/AMPs.
   
  Still waiting on that `perfect` product.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> So according to the advertisement, the VERZA has :-
> 
> - 2xDACs (Burr Brown & AKM) whilst to the best of my knowledge the Go-DAP X has only 1 (AKM). It's got to have a different circuit board to be able to do such a thing.
> - The power output is also almost double of the X as you mentioned
> - 6 layer PCB whereas the Go-DAP X has less. The number of layers the X has is the speculative part. If memory serves me correctly, it's 2 but I need to double-check on that.


 
   
  I'm a little confusing with their spec. Why put 2 different DAC chips in? Can we be able to switch between those DAC chips or iDevice and USB channels will have their own dedicate chip? If that true, it mean that we will get slightly different sound sign between listen via iDevice and USB channel.
   
  I think higher power output is ok but it seem to add more distortion to it (Go-Dap X is about <0.03 while Verza is <0.05).
   
  6 layer PCB might be the best feature for me. On my Go-Dap X, I got heavy interference every time I turn on wireless on my ipod touch or put it next to my phone.


----------



## blotto5

What are looking at in terms of a shipping date? Amazon says 1-3 weeks, but if VMODA.com can ship immediately or almost immediately, I'll order from there.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Val, any chance we could eventually see cases for the older iPods (Classic 6th/7th Gen) before iOS?


----------



## musical-kage

I have heard about their being an issue with the European S3's (i.e mine in the UK), and the digital audio output NOT WORKING on the latest Jelly Bean update.
  Its a fault that has not yet been corrected.
   
  Can anyone confirm this as not being true?
   
  I first became aware of the issue when researching a car dock, that used a digital line out to connect to an AUX line in of a car, and the product failed to work after the updates to Jelly Bean.
   
  I would love this to not be true, but if it is, until Samsung/Google release an update, it simply will not work on UK devices.
   
  Link:
   
  http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-s3/635949-ibolt-dock-doesnt-work-since-jellybean.html


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





musical-kage said:


> I have heard about their being an issue with the European S3's (i.e mine in the UK), and the digital audio output NOT WORKING on the latest Jelly Bean update.
> Its a fault that has not yet been corrected.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this as not being true?
> ...


 
  Sounds like an easy fix.  Don't see Samsung ignoring this when they have the next Galaxy right on deck.  Should be a non-issue.


----------



## EveTan

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> That is the beauty of VAMP VERZA, it is a desktop amp, portable amp AND a phone amplifier. It crams both  USB Audio AND iOS compatibility into one device. And with the input from this forum, we will develop new VERZADOCK cases so you don't need a "rubber band".  From now own we can call it more appropriately in rock n roll terms a "band aid".
> 
> 2 years = 730 days.
> 
> ...


 
  You see, the problem with this is that it definitely won't be future proof (for me). Who could resist the possible products V-Moda could produce over two years? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  upgrade-itis it is 
  Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Yeah, its an interesting product. We seem to be getting closer to the Holy Grails of DAPs and DAC/AMPs.
> 
> Still waiting on that `perfect` product.


 
  When style meets perfect sound, that'll be my holy grail.


----------



## asdfvtn

Been waiting to see this for a while now, and it's finally here.
  ...Unfortunately, even though it's cheaper than a daily coffee if you're counting it for 2 years, I think the price is too high for my tastes. I expected the amp/dac price tag, but the price of the Metallo is something else.
  Not to say I don't support your product as I'd love to hear it sometime, and maybe it'll change my opinion. 
  Looking forward to someday see this in person!


----------



## musical-kage

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Sounds like an easy fix.  Don't see Samsung ignoring this when they have the next Galaxy right on deck.  Should be a non-issue.


 

 It has been ignored. The latest update didn't fix it either.
  Digital Audio Output has apparently been out now since Jelly Bean.
   
  I'm wondering if the Vamp Verza would work from UK S3's running on Jelly Bean before I consider it.
  It wouldn't be a fault with V-Moda, if it doesn't. It would be a fault with Samsung/Google.


----------



## Craigster75

I can't decide between Centrance M8 or Verza (power vs. portability).  Centrance M8 is almost overkill, but Versa is underpowered for the price.  However, fantastic concept with Metallo.  Also, no lightining adapter for $598?  It should at least be included with the Iphone 5 Metallo and I don't even see it as an optional product yet.  It is too important of an accessory to not offer at launch.


----------



## takenlife

evetan said:


> You see, the problem with this is that it definitely won't be future proof (for me). Who could resist the possible products V-Moda could produce over two years?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True but how often are you going to update or buy a new phone/device? I do agree with you but not everything will stay same, kinda obvious. But one thing is they put it out there one of the few or the only should i say that does this for the most popular mobile devices for us consumers. I give them props, they do make a nice finish to it. Altho 100$ case just to slip the counter part in is a bit high for my sake. Not that rich, but I will buy if I make more money. I love how it skips the apple adapter for line out. And hopefully we can see benchmarks between the vmoda vamps and towards fiio products or other popular amps and dacs.

I would like to see additonal future plans how they will modify next gen material for better sound quality too.


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> I'm a little confusing with their spec. Why put 2 different DAC chips in? Can we be able to switch between those DAC chips or iDevice and USB channels will have their own dedicate chip? If that true, it mean that we will get slightly different sound sign between listen via iDevice and USB channel.
> 
> I think higher power output is ok but it seem to add more distortion to it (Go-Dap X is about <0.03 while Verza is <0.05).
> 
> 6 layer PCB might be the best feature for me. On my Go-Dap X, I got heavy interference every time I turn on wireless on my ipod touch or put it next to my phone.


 
   
  My assumption is that it's simply easier to design two separate signal paths for iOS and USB/Android and then sandwich it onto a single thick PCB. If you notice, the power output is different for iOS and USB mode, meaning that they take different output routes as well, so these two circuits are separate from input to output. So, yes, it's likely there will be a slightly different sound signature between iOS and USB.


----------



## takenlife

craigster75 said:


> I can't decide between Centrance M8 or Verza (power vs. portability).  Centrance M8 is almost overkill, but Versa is underpowered for the price.  However, fantastic concept with Metallo.  Also, no lightining adapter for $598?  It should at least be included with the Iphone 5 Metallo and I don't even see it as an optional product yet.  It is too important of an accessory to not offer at launch.


I think it is the line out adapter in itself when you plug the verza in.


----------



## miceblue

METALLO looks like a really cool concept. At $100 a piece though, that's way out of my price range for just a metal case; that plus the VERZA is out of the question for me.


----------



## takenlife

miceblue said:


> METALLO looks like a really cool concept. At $100 a piece though, that's way out of my price range for just a metal case.


Same what i said, maybe a Chinese made generic could be of cheaper possibility.


----------



## takenlife

tomscy2000 said:


> My assumption is that it's simply easier to design two separate signal paths for iOS and USB/Android and then sandwich it onto a single thick PCB. If you notice, the power output is different for iOS and USB mode, meaning that they take different output routes as well, so these two circuits are separate from input to output. So, yes, it's likely there will be a slightly different sound signature between iOS and USB.




So from your assumption, which do you think higher output? Usb or 30pin/LG ?


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Congrats on your release.
> It looks like a good product.
> 
> As expected though it is the Venturecraft Go-Dap X repackaged and retweaked , no surprises there...so why all the subterfuge?
> ...


 
  I also have the same question I've been looking for a new DAC/AMP and just saw this now , the fact that i can use it with my Note 2 made it my front runner now can wait to try it out


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> So from your assumption, which do you think higher output? Usb or 30pin/LG ?


 
   
  I don't need to guess. It's stated that the USB/Android output is 150 mW (into 32 ohms? I don't remember what Val said) and the iOS is 130 mW.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> So from your assumption, which do you think higher output? Usb or 30pin/LG ?


 
   
  Too late. Tomscy2000 already answer that.
   
  I still want to know which OpAmp that they use for Verza?


----------



## Theogenes

I realized this is a tweaked Go-DAP X, but still, I've got to say: this is why this community NEEDS V-Moda. We need somebody who puts a significant amount of time thinking through the ins and outs of their target customers' use cases and building products that think of damn near everything. We need products that make outstanding sound easy, accessible (-ish, price wise), and sharp looking. As much as I love my T5p, I wish they'd had a quarter of the foresight and ergonomic understanding that V-Moda has. 
   
  I'll be interested to see how this ends up sounding. Time to bring on the reviews . 
   
  Disclosure: the only V-Moda product I currently own is the Faders for concerts, but I've bought two M80 as gifts and audtioned a Crossfade LP2.


----------



## MRiNiCK

how long for ipod touch?


----------



## AnakChan

theogenes said:


> I realized this is a tweaked Go-DAP X, but still, I've got to say: this is why this community NEEDS V-Moda. We need somebody who puts a significant amount of time thinking through the ins and outs of their target customers' use cases and building products that think of damn near everything. We need products that make outstanding sound easy, accessible (-ish, price wise), and sharp looking. As much as I love my T5p, I wish they'd had a quarter of the foresight and ergonomic understanding that V-Moda has.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how this ends up sounding. Time to bring on the reviews .
> 
> Disclosure: the only V-Moda product I currently own is the Faders for concerts, but I've bought two M80 as gifts and audtioned a Crossfade LP2.



I'm not sure if tweaked is the right word cos this is actually quite unlike the Go-DAP 4.0/VAmp. Although some components may be shared but a whole new 6 layer board design is used in the Verza instead.

I hope I'm not saying anything wrong here but I see this as Go-DAP X-inspired but V-Moda spec-ed.


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> I realized this is a tweaked Go-DAP X, but still, I've got to say: this is why this community NEEDS V-Moda. We need somebody who puts a significant amount of time thinking through the ins and outs of their target customers' use cases and building products that think of damn near everything. We need products that make outstanding sound easy, accessible (-ish, price wise), and sharp looking. As much as I love my T5p, I wish they'd had a quarter of the foresight and ergonomic understanding that V-Moda has.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how this ends up sounding. Time to bring on the reviews .
> 
> Disclosure: the only V-Moda product I currently own is the Faders for concerts, but I've bought two M80 as gifts and audtioned a Crossfade LP2.


 
  It does certainly look like Go-DAP X (which im also interested in) but this thing came out and looks like we have a new contender can wait for the comparison over the Go-DAPX , Fostex HP-P1 and CLAS + Amp


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm not sure if tweaked is the right word cos this is actually quite unlike the Go-DAP 4.0/VAmp. Although some components may be shared but a whole new 6 layer board design is used in the Verza instead.
> 
> I hope I'm not saying anything wrong here but I see this as Go-DAP X-inspired but V-Moda spec-ed.


 
   
  I would say that Verza is a custom made DAC/Amp based on Go-Dap X especially designed for V-Moda. Since it say made in japan, I guess that VentureCraft is still the one who actually make them.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm not sure if tweaked is the right word cos this is actually quite unlike the Go-DAP 4.0/VAmp. Although some components may be shared but a whole new 6 layer board design is used in the Verza instead.
> 
> I hope I'm not saying anything wrong here but I see this as Go-DAP X-inspired but V-Moda spec-ed.


 
   
  I should mention that I based that almost solely on the appearance-- I have absolutely no electrical engineering background whatsoever. If I was in error, I apologize and withdraw my comment. 
   
  Still interested in hearing what this bad boy can do... I've been on a bit of a portable Android-compatible DAC/amp buying craze recently, and have 4 (Leckerton UHA.6S Mk.II, Apex Glacier, iBasso D-Zero, and Meier PCSTEP) on the way as we speak. The last thing I need is another one, but still... This thing is _sexy!!_


----------



## Taowolf51

I was really excited for this when reading it, mostly because I expected it to cost maybe $150, but $600 plus $100 for a phone case!?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> It does certainly look like Go-DAP X (which im also interested in) but this thing came out and looks like we have a new contender can wait for the comparison over the Go-DAPX , Fostex HP-P1 and CLAS + Amp


 
   ADL Furutech X1 is another contender.  
   
   
   


taowolf51 said:


> I was really excited for this when reading it, mostly because I expected it to cost maybe $150, but $600 plus $100 for a phone case!?


 
   
  You won't be able to find any DAC/Amp that work with iDevice in that price range. As someone already mention before that Apple license fee is very expensive. For all the DAC/Amp out their that work with iDevice (HP-P1, Go-Dap X, PHA-1, Verza, Furutech X1, and HiFi-M8), Go-Dap X is the cheapest one but still about 400+ USD.


----------



## J.Pocalypse

Great idea. Love the design/functionality. A bit too expensive for me though. Hope it sells well, Val.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *V-MODA Invents VAMP VERZA and Metallo, the World’s First Hi-Fi Amplifier, DAC, Battery and Docking Metal Case for Samsung Galaxy S III, S IV, iPhone 5 *


 
  invents!
  Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> I would say that Verza is a custom made DAC/Amp based on Go-Dap X especially designed for V-Moda. Since it say made in japan, I guess that VentureCraft is still the one who actually make them.


 
  LOL.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





j.pocalypse said:


> Great idea. Love the design/functionality. A bit too expensive for me though. Hope it sells well, Val.


 
  +1 only issue for me is that I do upgrade my phone every 2 years.  unlike an otter case or something, selling a 100$ metal case will be tough. Amazing styling and concept.  I hope it works out.


----------



## miceblue

I really like how METALLO has design constraints such as camera accessibility with the sliding mechanism. I can totally imagine people taking out the VERZA/METALLO and sliding their phone to reveal the camera:

   
   
  At least that's how I feel when sliding-up my iPhone to reveal the camera when I'm using the JDS Labs C5. I don't have anything securing the iPhone in place, so I can just slide the phone up at will; how many Head-Fier's do that? I'm not a fan of the rubber bands getting in the way of the touch screen, nor sticking 3M dual lock Velcro on the back of my iPhone...


----------



## tomscy2000

VentureCraft should most definitely be building the VERZA for V-Moda; you could say they're the ODM/OEM for the VERZA. I assume that V-Moda is entirely responsible for the dock and METALLO case. However, I'm sure V-Moda footed a bit of the financial risk in the development as well; I'm sure VentureCraft is happy to have them as a business partner --- V-Moda handles the industrial design, and VentureCraft sorts out the electronics. I think they understand that it's their best bet for getting their core products out onto the marketplace (we probing head-fiers make up such a tiny chunk) even if it means having V-Moda branded stuff.
   
  Why the difference in spec for the Go-DAP-X and the VERZA? Well, in these type of partnerships, a company like VentureCraft will present V-Moda with a number of different board designs --- they'll say, "this one is better for _x_, that one lacks _y_ functionality, and that one's the best, but it costs $$$$" --- so V-Moda and VentureCraft will sit down and discuss what's best for them to present as a product, features and price-wise, as well as how much it'll cost to go into production. As the retail face, V-Moda will usually be able to specify which parts go into what and where, and at what cost --- they can help VentureCraft get into contact with various parts suppliers and help negotiate unit costs. In many aspects, this counts as R&D and patent invention as well --- not merely the circuit board stuff. This is the way it works with all retail/OEM relationships, from Apple/Foxconn to anything else as well.
   
  How many layers is the X's PCB and is the circuit design much different from the VERZA? Well, we don't know, and neither VentureCraft and V-Moda will divulge, nor are they legally obliged to do so anyways. We can just keep guessing. We're only privy to what they release to us as marketing information.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

V-Moda has confirmed the VERZA has a headphone output impedance of 10ohms. (Facebook page comments).
   
  Thanks.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> V-Moda has confirmed the VERZA has a headphone output impedance of 10ohms. (Facebook page comments).
> 
> Thanks.


 
  Wut...
  M-100 is 32 Ω, so the damping factor between the VERZA and the M-100 is eh.....
   
  I'm not too worried though since V-MODA tuned the M-100 with the VERZA.


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> You won't be able to find any DAC/Amp that work with iDevice in that price range. As someone already mention before that Apple license fee is very expensive. For all the DAC/Amp out their that work with iDevice (HP-P1, Go-Dap X, PHA-1, Verza, Furutech X1, and HiFi-M8), Go-Dap X is the cheapest one but still about 400+ USD.


 
   
  Wish they made one without the iDevice support, then. I'd rather not pay an extra several hundred dollars for it to be able to work with a phone I don't own.
   
  Though maybe the Verza will blow us all away, I definitely wouldn't be against that possibility.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





taowolf51 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Tell that to the good handful of Head-Fier's, and others, who do own an iDevice.


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> +1 only issue for me is that I do upgrade my phone every 2 years.  unlike an otter case or something, selling a 100$ metal case will be tough. Amazing styling and concept.  I hope it works out.


 
  /2 years isnt an issue i upgrade/change my phone every 3-4months or whenever a new new comes out. good thing this works on IPC but i will still wait for a review before grabbing one


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Tell that to the good handful of Head-Fier's, and others, who do own an iDevice.


 
   
  They can buy the version with iDevice support. It'll be identical, but cost more because of the apple device license.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





taowolf51 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah I see. That makes sense, but would it be cost effective for V-MODA to make 2 separate, but nearly identical units at different prices? All of the common DAC/amp combos I know of from Head-Fi are iDevice compatible except for the iBasso DX100(?), and typically run for $500 USD anyhow (including the iBasso).


----------



## RootsRockReggae

I think it's priced correctly for iDevices because it bypasses the internal DAC. I mean look at the HP-P1 price and that ONLY works with the ipod classic. Val mentioned something upcoming for the ipod classic and if it is intriguing enough I will certainly consider selling my HP-P1 and upgrading.


----------



## Taowolf51

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Ah I see. That makes sense, but would it be cost effective for V-MODA to make 2 separate, but nearly identical units at different prices? All of the common DAC/amp combos I know of from Head-Fi are iDevice compatible except for the iBasso DX100(?), and typically run for $500 USD anyhow (including the iBasso).


 
   
  I can't say, and I'm sure it would cause confusion.
   
  As for price, there are plenty of reasonably priced portable amps. I can't say how they compare to the V-Moda, but I do have to say that seeing their amp at more than double the price of their most expensive headphone is a bit shocking.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





rootsrockreggae said:


> I mean look at the HP-P1 price and that ONLY works with the ipod classic.


 
  LOL wut?
   
   
 From fostex manual, you can use hp-p1 as dac with:

 Fostex hp_p1 ipod support

 Touch 2, 3, 4 G
 iPod classic (so 6G and newer)
 iPod nano 4, 5, 6 G
 iPhone 3G, 3GS, 4

 *Also there have been confirmed reports of ipad2, iphone 4s and iphone 5.


----------



## smcginni

Val, any info on current owner discounts? Listening to my vamp right now and love it!
   
  Also, a suggestion (which is probably way too late)- allow control input from control cables.  I'd love to be able to control play/ff/rew from my iOS cable (even though volume would be restricted to the vol pot).  I realize that this would probably take a design change to accommodate the trrs tip, but it's worth mentioning.  No headphone amp does it and it would be really nice.
   
  thanks!


----------



## Arkyle

Wow guys, this is amazing. Great job. The only issue as of now (we have to wait for the actual tests on the device) is the price of both the amp and the cases (specially the cases. $100 for a case, even if it is made of machined aluminum hurts). I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Dubstep Girl

ooooh looks very cool


----------



## Kendoji

This looks awesome.  I'll be very curious as to how it compares to something like the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII.
   
  I could be wrong, but it looks like quite a bit of the cost of the Verza relates to iOS-specific features and functionality.  Those of us who eschew Apple products might find this slightly unappealing.


----------



## songmic

Val, one year ago when you announced the original VAMP, you said something about VAMP owners getting a special upgrade offer for VAMP VERZA if it becomes available in the future. I was one of the first (if not the very first) buyer of VAMP in May 2013, even wrote a long review for it here at Head-Fi, and I would like to know if that offer is still valid. I really want that VAMP VERZA with my iPhone 4S becoming obsolete, but I had already paid $650 for the original VAMP and don't want to pay another $600 for the VAMP VERZA and simply throw away my original VAMP.
   
  Could you tell us if you'll really extend the upgrade policy for previous VAMP owners like us? Instead of buying the VERZA new at $600 just like everyone else, wouldn't it be possible to return our VAMP and have it upgraded to VERZA at an extra cost?
   
  Loyal customers like us don't want to feel left out.


----------



## Impulse

bbeg said:


> This is... rather sexy, actually. Now is when we Android users need to be hammering Google even harder about native USB audio.




What's there to hammer Google about? Didn't they already build it into the source code for the OS? I could be mistaken, but I think the issue is certain manufacturers just disable it in the kernel (same with external storage thru USB OTG) and/or leave the drivers out.




romee said:


> I love the idea of this, but spending $600-$700 on a accessory for a phone  that I will probably throw away and/or update in a few years is not a smart investment for me.
> Yeah, I know I can just rubber band it to a new device but that pretty much destroy one of it's main selling point.
> Hopefully V-Moda comes out with a case for the ipod video/classic/touch.




$600 for the amp/DAC/battery isn't terrible... It's not cheap by any means, but there's really nothing quite like it out there tbh. (as far as polish & design)

Something like Leckerton's $280 UHA-6S is generally considered a good bargain for an amp/DAC (that also works with mobile devices and has optical input instead of output). iPhone compatible models are even pricier. I don't know how the Verza will stack up but it adds battery charging and the custom rail system, amongst other things.

Personally it's way too rich for my blood (rather go for something like the Leckerton and a $40 battery pack), but I'm just not mobile enough to warrant the expense nor do I think my M-80/hf3 would benefit enough from it.

I change phones like every year or year and a half too and I'm not gonna drop $100 on a new case for it every time, those solid Al blocks aren't cheap to mill tho! I do wonder if separate iOS & Android versions might've made the device significantly cheaper, at the same time tho, there's probably a lot of people with Android phones and iPads.

All that being said, I can easily appreciate the thought and design that went into it. The video's worth watching, tho it could've used a few more live closeups of the assembling/sliding process. Even so, makes it look downright sexy.

I hope it's a hit for V-Moda so they can start working on the economics of scale and/or add more phone models to the case lineup.

*Did V-Moda get to work with Apple and/or Samsung at all while developing this?*


----------



## Impulse

smcginni said:


> Val, any info on current owner discounts? Listening to my vamp right now and love it!
> 
> Also, a suggestion (which is probably way too late)- allow control input from control cables.  I'd love to be able to control play/ff/rew from my iOS cable (even though volume would be restricted to the vol pot).  I realize that this would probably take a design change to accommodate the trrs tip, but it's worth mentioning.  No headphone amp does it and it would be really nice.
> 
> thanks!




Hadn't even thought of that... Not sure they could easily address it either, I'm sure iOS devices allow track control thru the custom interface but I dunno if it's possible at all on the Android side. I guess if it could simultaneously work as a digital audio interface and a USB HID...


----------



## daynek

Subbed


----------



## Kendoji

impulse said:


> What's there to hammer Google about? Didn't they already build it into the source code for the OS? I could be mistaken, but I think the issue is certain manufacturers just disable it in the kernel (same with external storage thru USB OTG) and/or leave the drivers out.




I believe the amazing USB OTG support on the SGS3 was implemented by Samsung. The Nexus phones can't do that.


----------



## Impulse

Just because the Nexus can't do it doesn't mean it's not in the AOSP code tho, the Nexus is ultimately a collaboration between Google and an OEM.

The Nexus 7 has USB OTG storage disabled out of the box too but you can get it working even without root thru an app (think it lets you import/stream from external, but not write to).

Samsung's OTG implementation could very well be their own tho, I've been pretty disconnected from the Android dev scene for a few months.

I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't even taken the time to update my EVO LTE's ROM to Jelly Bean...


----------



## Kendoji

Well I'm not as into the Android ROM scene as much as I used to be either, but I know that none of the AOSP ROMs for the SGS3 supported USB OTG. I really do think it's Samsung taking the lead on this.


----------



## Impulse

I think Samsung had it working before it was ever officially implemented, but it's built in since Jelly Bean (which the SGS2 and even the SGS3 obviously precede), and it's working on other non-Samsung devices.

Just because the OS is capable of it doesn't mean it'll work on all devices running JB tho, the device's kernel has to have support for it enabled and drivers have to be present (tho apparently that Android Audio Recorder app can address that, w/o root even).

I'm not sure what's going on with the SGS3 in particular. I imagine either Samsung's using their own implementation or the kernels included with AOSP ROM aren't enabling it.

This mess is so typical of Android, still, I love it!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Val, one year ago when you announced the original VAMP, you said something about VAMP owners getting a special upgrade offer for VAMP VERZA if it becomes available in the future. I was one of the first (if not the very first) buyer of VAMP in May 2013, even wrote a long review for it here at Head-Fi, and I would like to know if that offer is still valid. I really want that VAMP VERZA with my iPhone 4S becoming obsolete, but I had already paid $650 for the original VAMP and don't want to pay another $600 for the VAMP VERZA and simply throw away my original VAMP.
> 
> Could you tell us if you'll really extend the upgrade policy for previous VAMP owners like us? Instead of buying the VERZA new at $600 just like everyone else, wouldn't it be possible to return our VAMP and have it upgraded to VERZA at an extra cost?
> 
> Loyal customers like us don't want to feel left out.


 

 I thought this would be one of the first issues addressed since the early adopters of Vamp are some of the best prospects for Verza and some of the most loyal V-Moda customers, but the silence on this issue is cause for concern as I and others have asked this question several times with no answer.  I read on the Vamp thread that previous owners will receive $350 toward the purchase of Verza. Val commented in multiple posts that he would do something special for Vamp owners regarding Verza.  I contacted customer service at V-Moda who said they knew nothing about an upgrade program for Vamp and to contact Val.  So I am again asking Val whom I am confident will take care of his loyal customers and has just been too busy to address this particular issue.


----------



## fuzzy1969

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> ADL Furutech X1 is another contender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I wouldn't include the HiFi-M8 as it has single ended and balanced output.


----------



## Swimsonny

As far as i know only SGS3 and Note 2 (maybe some of the new HTC and Sony phones as well now) will work with the verza stock. My nexus 7 will but only because i have rooted and installed a custom kernel that supports it. Most android devices will likely have a supported custom kernel so you would have to do that to use verza with it.


----------



## musical-kage

Either way, once we factor in duty, etc, this is far too expensive for me to even consider.
  Especially since I would never be using the iOS functionality, so certainly don't want to be helping Apple out by paying for part of the licence.


----------



## Ruby2

OMG! I love that! Got to get me one of those!!!!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Looks awesome!  Looking forward to the reviews of this Amp/DAC/battery.


----------



## shipsupt

Ordered!  This could be a nice fit for my commute and travel needs.  Hoping it sounds good.
   
  Now come on and release the iPhone 5 case!!


----------



## RochRx7

Val. This is genius and sexy as hell. MUST BUY !! O_O


----------



## ss2625

interesting. as always, great design!


----------



## 129207

Would be nice to have a case that you can still use when you switch phones. This package becomes obsolete when the iPhone 6 hits. And considering it's an Apple product, which is when? Next week?  Longevity man! We're a throw-away, disposable culture already. Fight the tide.


----------



## jsans

looks really cool and would be perfect but
   

   
   
   
   
  Although these guys do produce some great products


----------



## ss2625

i agree. i cant really disagree with a man with such a beard.
  that would be cold.


----------



## AnakChan

anakchan said:


> So according to the advertisement, the VERZA has :-
> 
> - 2xDACs (Burr Brown & AKM) whilst to the best of my knowledge the Go-DAP X has only 1 (AKM). It's got to have a different circuit board to be able to do such a thing. [EDIT: WRONG!!]
> - The power output is also almost double of the X as you mentioned
> - 6 layer PCB whereas the Go-DAP X has less. The number of layers the X has is the speculative part. If memory serves me correctly, it's 2 but I need to double-check on that.



I was incorrect about the X having only 1xDAC. As I found out tonight, the X has 2xDACs too.

However the X having 2-layer PCB vs the Verza's 6-layer is confirmed.

There are a few other differences in board circuitry layout & components used between the two.

Edit: Original post fixed.


----------



## Theogenes

Thanks for the update AnakChan. Keep us posted


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I can't believe that people are already crying about the price being too high without even listening to it.


----------



## PowupFeat

I have to say I'm impressed, looks like another winner from V-Moda. Now 'how does it perform as an AMP/DAC?'..would be the next big question.


----------



## jsans

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> I can't believe that people are already crying about the price being too high without even listening to it.


 
   
   
  I'm being more commical than anything.  More than likely going to buy it or the m8 when i get a chance to listen to them both


----------



## ss2625

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> I can't believe that people are already crying about the price being too high without even listening to it.


 
   
  well, dx100 is $830. this amp dac is 600, the ak100 is 600.
  i dont think its hard to believe that some ppl think its expensive, even before it comes out


----------



## Speakerphile

MFI is not adding hundreds of dollars to the price.  So everyone that thinks this would be half as expensive without i-device compatibility can rest easy.  That is not the reason it is $600.  You are probably looking at $30, on the high side for a license fee.  This, of course, does not include R&D but it certainly isn't going to cost $300.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I really love the fact that the VAMP VERZA is made in Japan and not in China where labor laws rarely apply and questionable parts sourcing is rampant. 
   
  Of course having it made in China would mean you could probably sell it for $100 unless you wanted to be a ****** like Apple.





   
  OK, I feel like I'm going to get flamed.  My apologies in advance.
   
  *as a disclaimer I am Chinese and I do own Apple stock and Apple products


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Oh I'm a noob too.


----------



## kessomatt

So with the iPhone 5 you need to purchase the lightning to 30 pin adapter right? Is the vamp also bypassing the dac in the adapter?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> I really love the fact that the VAMP VERZA is made in Japan and not in China where labor laws rarely apply and questionable parts sourcing is rampant.
> 
> Of course having it made in China would mean you could probably sell it for $100 unless you wanted to be a ****** like Apple.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Making it in China would probably mean $100 LESS, but it is not as cheap as everyone thinks if you are making a quality product.  It is very expensive for Apple to manufacture in China with all of their QC standards and labor controls.  Why do you think they are experimenting with other countries?  Once you figure in the additional logistics charges, the "China savings" gets washed out pretty fast.  
   
  Now, you can manufacture VERY inexpensively in China as long as you aren't picky about QC and overall quality.  But in the premium CE business that isn't really an option.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> So with the iPhone 5 you need to purchase the lightning to 30 pin adapter right? Is the vamp also bypassing the dac in the adapter?


 
   
  They are developing a direct lightning to USB cable that will ship in a few months.  My hope is that they will provide this at no/low cost to everyone that purchases a Verza.


----------



## MRiNiCK

price is damnn high.


----------



## HideousPride

Interested. Was expecting the price on the amp/DAC, but $100 for a case kinda took me for a spin.


----------



## SpiderNhan

For everyone complaining about the price being too high, consider that this isn't a mass-produced consumer grade product molded out of plastic and dumped into retail stores across the country. This is a niche passion-product built by a guy who clearly loves audio innovation and the fact that something like this, a beautiful, portable DAC/Amp that is compatible across multiple platforms and can be customized to fit several of the top selling smartphones even exists is incredible in itself. Based on aesthetics and functionality alone I would guess the price to be around $500. $700 with a custom Metallo case isn't unreasonable. Yes, it's pricey, but that's the nature of nice things.
   
  A Sennheiser Orpheus goes for around $30,000, and the HD800 is $1500. Do you think there is a $28,500 sound difference between the two? How about between a Lamborghini and a Corvette? Is the $150,000 price difference really related to performance, or is there something else you're paying for? Italian design, guys. Sexy Italian design. I, for one, eagerly await the day my funds allow me membership into the VERZA club.


----------



## Rawdawg3234

valkolton said:


> Team, it still includes rubber bands for the iPod classic AND it includes the cable for it too!!!  THIS IS VERZA, AFTER ALL.  I've thought of everything, I cannot come out with everything YET.  But we have that feature covered and even have a special surprise product for iPod Classic users coming soon...
> 
> .




Make a metallo case for the iPod classic and I'm in. Can it compete with my HP-P1? Will it have the power to drive T1's or an HE 6?


----------



## roma101

Sub'd!! V-MODA changing the game yet again


----------



## kessomatt

So as of right now using a lighting to 30 pin uses the dac on the adapter or is that being bypassed and not double amped?



speakerphile said:


> They are developing a direct lightning to USB cable that will ship in a few months.  My hope is that they will provide this at no/low cost to everyone that purchases a Verza.


----------



## roma101

spidernhan said:


> For everyone complaining about the price being too high, consider that this isn't a mass-produced consumer grade product molded out of plastic and dumped into retail stores across the country. This is a niche passion-product built by a guy who clearly loves audio innovation and the fact that something like this, a beautiful, portable DAC/Amp that is compatible across multiple platforms and can be customized to fit several of the top selling smartphones even exists is incredible in itself. Based on aesthetics and functionality alone I would guess the price to be around $500. $700 with a custom Metallo case isn't unreasonable. Yes, it's pricey, but that's the nature of nice things.
> 
> A Sennheiser Orpheus goes for around $30,000, and the HD800 is $1500. Do you think there is a $28,500 sound difference between the two? How about between a Lamborghini and a Corvette? Is the $150,000 price difference really related to performance, or is there something else you're paying for? Italian design, guys. Sexy Italian design. I, for one, eagerly await the day my funds allow me membership into the VERZA club.




X2


----------



## Necrontyr

Just to re-iterate what Craigster75 said...
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Where is the Lightning adapter for Iphone 5?


 
   
  I have an iPhone 5, and support for it is quite a big issue to side-step in the press release documentation.
   
  Every apple iDevice is lightning from now on , will we get support or should i just stick to the lightning adapter->LOD->Fiio solution ?


----------



## kessomatt

Does anyone know how the bass boost option works for I devices? Is it one step only?


----------



## anexanhume

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> MFI is not adding hundreds of dollars to the price.  So everyone that thinks this would be half as expensive without i-device compatibility can rest easy.  That is not the reason it is $600.  You are probably looking at $30, on the high side for a license fee.  This, of course, does not include R&D but it certainly isn't going to cost $300.


 

 Yes. I'm fairly confident Apple actually controls (or sells directly) the chips that can interface with the lightning connector and enable direct digital access. There are already $100 lightning compatible docks out there, so there's no way MFI is driving the price to where it is.
   
  That being said, I'm heavily interested in this product, and eager to hear about people pairing amperiors with it as those are my cans. I'm just not paying $600. Maybe Amazon will run a $200 miracle deal like they did for the original VAMP one year near Christmas. Then, I'm a buyer.


----------



## OmarSy

I liked the rubber bands though :/.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





omarsy said:


> I liked the rubber bands though :/.


 
  +1


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> \
> I thought this would be one of the first issues addressed since the early adopters of Vamp are some of the best prospects for Verza and some of the most loyal V-Moda customers, but the silence on this issue is cause for concern as I and others have asked this question several times with no answer.  I read on the Vamp thread that previous owners will receive $350 toward the purchase of Verza. Val commented in multiple posts that he would do something special for Vamp owners regarding Verza.  I contacted customer service at V-Moda who said they knew nothing about an upgrade program for Vamp and to contact Val.  So I am again asking Val whom I am confident will take care of his loyal customers and has just been too busy to address this particular issue.


 
  I am trying to figure something out!  It is a bit more difficult than normal because our profit margins are so low and if you trade in the VAMP original we don't know the condition.
   
  Give me a few more days to talk to the bean counters on a program!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I am trying to figure something out!  It is a bit more difficult than normal because our profit margins are so low and if you trade in the VAMP original we don't know the condition.
> 
> Give me a few more days to talk to the bean counters on a program!


 

 I would also be open to an option where I keep my Vamp and receive a lesser discount on Verza.
   
  Any specs on the bass boost?
   
  Thank you for developing another innovative, amazing, cutting-edge portable audio product.


----------



## RootsRockReggae

Here's a trade in program for all you vamp owners. Go to the for sale forums, sell your vamp, and then put that money towards a Versa. Keep them vamps in circulation!


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





rootsrockreggae said:


> Here's a trade in program for all you vamp owners. Go to the for sale forums, sell your vamp, and then put that money towards a Versa. Keep them vamps in circulation!


 
  This is legit.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





rootsrockreggae said:


> Here's a trade in program for all you vamp owners. Go to the for sale forums, sell your vamp, and then put that money towards a Versa. Keep them vamps in circulation!


 
   
  Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This is legit.


 

 Normally, I would agree, but due to the specialized dedicated nature of Vamp tied to the now outdated Iphone 4, I don't believe it holds its value the way a "normal" amp would, or the way that Verza will hold its value since it has been intelligently engineered to be futureproofed.


----------



## RootsRockReggae

You wouldn't get your $600 back or whatever you paid for it, but I think you would get a good amount back for it. Just like other niche products, I mean the hp-p1 still re-sales for $450-$500 and it only works with the ipod classic.


----------



## shipsupt

Actually, I've got a Betamax player in the basement, any chance I might be able to use it in the trade in program?


----------



## Flavio T

Val,
   
  Your design is way ahead of everyone else's. It's a pleasure to watch passion and love poured into a product like you did (again). Kudos to you and congratulations for the awesome products you are creating.
   
  The products are plainly BEAUTIFUL! And they make SENSE!
   
  Congratulations Val!


----------



## takenlife

anakchan said:


> I was incorrect about the X having only 1xDAC. As I found out tonight, the X has 2xDACs too.
> 
> However the X having 2-layer PCB vs the Verza's 6-layer is confirmed.
> 
> ...




Can you explain to me what are layers and why do they have such an impact? Is it just for dacs? And are we going to be able to utilize both dacs for the iphone 5?

I wanna know 





kessomatt said:


> Does anyone know how the bass boost option works for I devices? Is it one step only?




I wanna know more about this too!


----------



## takenlife

miceblue said:


> Wut...
> M-100 is 32 Ω, so the damping factor between the VERZA and the M-100 is eh.....
> 
> I'm not too worried though since V-MODA tuned the M-100 with the VERZA.




What is a good Ω for headphones or amps/dac?


----------



## Flavio T

32 ohms is ideal. Especially for portable audio. The lower the impedance the more efficient the headphones and there is no hard evidence that higher impedance headphones such as the Sennheiser HD800 will outperform those that have low impedance. Example: Edition 8 by Ultrasone is my favorite and it cost $1,500 and impedance is 32 ohms. Grado headphones are also low impedance. Headphones with higher impedance will require an amplifier. I call them the "snobby" kind


----------



## takenlife

anexanhume said:


> *Yes. I'm fairly confident Apple actually controls (or sells directly) the chips that can interface with the lightning connector and enable direct digital access. There are already $100 lightning compatible docks out there, so there's no way MFI is driving the price to where it is.*




I would like to know this too


----------



## takenlife

flavio t said:


> 32 ohms is ideal. Especially for portable audio. The lower the impedance the more efficient the headphones and there is no hard evidence that higher impedance headphones such as the Sennheiser HD800 will outperform those that have low impedance. Example: Edition 8 by Ultrasone is my favorite and it cost $1,500 and impedance is 32 ohms. Grado headphones are also low impedance. Headphones with higher impedance will require an amplifier. I call them the "snobby" kind




And amps and dacs applies as well to 32ohms to be justified good/ideal? 

Lower ohms means what exactly? More volume? What should I know about it as well?
Does quality upon ohms come from specific drivers in the headphone/dac/amp?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I was incorrect about the X having only 1xDAC. As I found out tonight, the X has 2xDACs too.
> 
> However the X having 2-layer PCB vs the Verza's 6-layer is confirmed.
> 
> ...


 
   
So the X also have 2xDACs. I assume that it's identical DAC chips for both iDevice and USB. I still wonder why Verza choose to have different DAC chips for each?
   
  Got an answer from AnakChan. Go-Dap X and Verza have identical DAC circuit.
  Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Does anyone know how the bass boost option works for I devices? Is it one step only?


 
  If Verza keep the same setting as Go-Dap X, bass boost will only work for iDevice mode not in USB mode. This is what happen on my Go-Dap X. I don't know that V-Moda will make it work on both or not. 
   
  Bass boost is one step only.
   
  I really like the shadow color of Verza. My Go-Dap X come only in red. I wish I could have that red and black version.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm still a complete newbie for PCB design, I'm designing one on EAGLE at the moment, but I think more layers = more flexibility with connections between components/have a circuit board with more connections? I'm probably completely off, but it'll be an educational experience for me if someone could explain this as well.


----------



## Impulse

You usually want a low output impedance on a SS amp so it doesn't interface with the headphone's own impedance curve which often shifts quite a bit with frequency, also helps with damping factor... 

I believe a 1/8th ratio is the usual recommendation (so <4 ohm for 32 ohm headphones), you can google all this.

As far as headphones, lower impedance usually means they're easier to drive from portable sources (tho not always) but it doesn't say anything about quality... Calling high impedance headphones "snobby" is kind of a gross oversimplification.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I'm still a complete newbie for PCB design, I'm designing one on EAGLE at the moment, but I think more layers = more flexibility with connections between components/have a circuit board with more connections? I'm probably completely off, but it'll be an educational experience for me if someone could explain this as well.


 
   
  A 6 layer PCB is better for a number of reasons.  It allows shorter traces between components, which helps eliminate radio-frequency interference.  This is also helped by the additional layers providing better insulation and better separating power and signal paths.  They are also more rigid, making them less susceptible to shock/vibration, which helps make them more reliable.  I believe they also dissipate heat better than a lower-layer count board.  
   
  That's how I understand it anyway.  As a disclaimer, I am no EE, so I could be off on some if this.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





rootsrockreggae said:


> .........., I mean the hp-p1 ............. and it only works with the ipod classic.


 
  Thats twice now you have made this incorrect claim in the same thread.
  Please dont state incorrect and misleading information.
  Regards.
   
   
 From fostex manual, you can use hp-p1 as dac with:

 Fostex hp_p1 ipod support

 Touch 2, 3, 4 G
 iPod classic (so 6G and newer)
 iPod nano 4, 5, 6 G
 iPhone 3G, 3GS, 4

 *Also there have been confirmed reports of ipad2, iphone 4s and iphone 5.


----------



## RootsRockReggae

My mistake. Thanks for correcting me, friend. 
   
  Edit: I still think the verza is priced appropriately.


----------



## BleaK

Is there any possibility that V-moda will sell the micro to micro usb OTG cable separately?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





rootsrockreggae said:


> My mistake. Thanks for correcting me, friend.
> 
> Edit: I still think the verza is priced appropriately.


 
  No problem. Mistakes happen.
   
  People could always buy a Venturecraft Go Dap X for around US$330-$350, they`re fairly similar.


----------



## anexanhume

speakerphile said:


> A 6 layer PCB is better for a number of reasons.  It allows shorter traces between components, which helps eliminate radio-frequency interference.


 Well, not directly. It's a question of not routing traces on top of each other and having proper ground references on both sides. Shorter traces depends on types of vias used. More layers also helps with length matching. 





> This is also helped by the additional layers providing better insulation and better separating power and signal paths.


 Yes. Ideally a signal only sees grounds and so to for powers.  





> They are also more rigid, making them less susceptible to shock/vibration, which helps make them more reliable.


 And also more susceptible to warping and manufacturing tolerances.





> I believe they also dissipate heat better than a lower-layer count board.


 This is a question of total plane layer copper weight and volume. More layers generally helps though.



> That's how I understand it anyway.  As a disclaimer, I am no EE, so I could be off on some if this.


 pretty good understanding.


----------



## Theogenes

Quote: 





bleak said:


> Is there any possibility that V-moda will sell the micro to micro usb OTG cable alone?


 
   
  I wondered the same thing. Portable USB-based audio is exploding, and nobody's really stepped in with a handful of reasonably priced options for USB OTG cables (which I'm assuming this is). iBasso's got one, but that's just one, and Toxic Cables are the only ones I know that sell them. 
   
  Any chance on selling these separately, Val? Or maybe getting a few options with the same kevlar reinforcement your on-ears have? *he said hopefully*


----------



## KCxSmacker

I wonder if VMODA will sell the cables for lighting by themselves. Would love to buy a few.


----------



## AnakChan

kcxsmacker said:


> I wonder if VMODA will sell the cables for lighting by themselves. Would love to buy a few.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363317846&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## Hamaki gaijin

Im interested in this product, although I wish they would have more cases available at initial release.  Samsung phones are not hugely popular here in japan and Im not supporting apple ever.  Would have liked to see something more universal or geared towards wider market.  Still Im interested in its comparison to other DAC/AMPs in its price range.  Aesthitically its awesome but if Im going to pic up a product thats $600 plus $100 for a case it better be exceptional compared to what I have.  (Rocoo BA and Ibasso )


----------



## money4me247

Quote: 





flavio t said:


> 32 ohms is ideal. Especially for portable audio. The lower the impedance the more efficient the headphones and there is no hard evidence that higher impedance headphones such as the Sennheiser HD800 will outperform those that have low impedance. Example: Edition 8 by Ultrasone is my favorite and it cost $1,500 and impedance is 32 ohms. Grado headphones are also low impedance. Headphones with higher impedance will require an amplifier. I call them the "*snobby*" kind


 
  HAHAHA!!! awesome.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Alright... So... I feel kind of privileged right now as one of the few Head-fiers who have listened to this device, even if it was only for about 30 minutes. (I sorta heard it before Jude did, kind of a funny situation there)
   
  It sounds fantastic. First off and feels extremely solid. It felt more analytical than warm or bright (I didn't demo the bass boost), but that isn't to say it was transparent. Unfortunately because I was using Val's set up, I really didn't know the quality of the music, and as such I'm not really sure of the transparency. But I liked what I heard when I was listening through the M-100s. 
   
  But honestly, what makes me really want to purchase it (and I assure you I shall fairly soon) is that I can use it with my phone. I've been looking for a portable amp/DAC that I can use with my phone (a GNex). 
   
  I'll say this now, it isn't perfect, but its a darn good amp, and I really think people should reserve judgment before they have one in their hands. This is the first portable amp that I feel actually suits all of my needs and that I'm willing to drop the money on. I've been considering several portable amp/DACs, but the disheartening part is that none will work on my phone. This solves that. 
   
  The benefits for me far outweigh the cons. 
   
  (PS as for the cases being $100. You are spending money every month to pay off your subsidized $700 smart phone and are complaining when you pay $100 for a solid well built case that you can use with your amp? Honestly, for the looks functionality and build, I think its a pretty fair price.)


----------



## ss2625

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> Alright... So... I feel kind of privileged right now as one of the few Head-fiers who have listened to this device, even if it was only for about 30 minutes. (I sorta heard it before Jude did, kind of a funny situation there)
> 
> It sounds fantastic. First off and feels extremely solid. It felt more analytical than warm or bright (I didn't demo the bass boost), but that isn't to say it was transparent. Unfortunately because I was using Val's set up, I really didn't know the quality of the music, and as such I'm not really sure of the transparency. But I liked what I heard when I was listening through the M-100s.
> 
> ...


 
   
  good to hear that it sounds great. im sure we'll hear of more as time goes by.
   
  as for the case being $100... well, i have to admit, its still expensive no matter how you frame it imo.
  i live in a country where every other person has the newest smartphone, and i havent met anyone who thinks $100 is a fair price for a case...


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





ss2625 said:


> good to hear that it sounds great. im sure we'll hear of more as time goes by.
> 
> as for the case being $100... well, i have to admit, its still expensive no matter how you frame it imo.
> i live in a country where every other person has the newest smartphone, and i havent met anyone who thinks $100 is a fair price for a case...


 
   
  Yeah, I was happily impressed with it. I wish I had the chance to demo it with other headphones other than the M-100s, but my time with it was unfortunately limited. I hope to order it soon though, where I'll probably give more detailed impressions through my GNex which would be the main device I'd be using it with. 
   
  Come to NYC. I've met several people who are willing to pay more than $100 for a good case that they like, not even mentioning superior functionality. Whether it is top grain leather, or hand polished aluminium, or some other ridiculous reason. I've seen people pay anywhere from $10 - $300 for a case. 
   
  So honestly its up to the individual to decide. If I had a GS3, I'd probably get the Metallo case. Perhaps not right with the Verza, but maybe slightly after. I would get it eventually though.


----------



## SpiderNhan

V-MODA provides rubber bands to secure the VERZA to your phone, so I don't understand what all the whining is about. None of my phones (Samsung Infuse 4G and Galaxy Note) are even supported so I'll have to upgrade to a new phone before I can get a VERZA. Should I complain that it's too expensive for me to get a new phone PLUS the cost of the VERZA and METALLO?
   
  Sometimes I get cold in New York City. Here's a $625 V-MODA jacket.. Should I ask Val to lower the price because I can't afford it? Of course not. Besides, these V-MODA rubber bands I'm wearing insulate me just fine. They also look great with my M-100s.
   
  Until the day I have the extra cash, my $60 cMoy velcro'ed onto the back of my $20 refurbished smartphone will serve me just fine.


----------



## Ruby2

I want one! NOW!
  Does anyone know of any UK/England Dealers? Can't see the item on Amazon UK yet (
  I'm worried about the huge import duties etc if I order from US. 
  Ta
  Richard


----------



## haquocdung

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363317846&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


 
  I can have that cable ship for half price of Amazon. 
  And these cable also come in various color.


----------



## Swimsonny

I should point out that this is not compatible with you nexus phones guys, not on stock anyway, there may be a custom kernel but I can't guarntee that.


----------



## Anthony1

N00b question alert.
   
  Does it come with a shorty lightning cable for the iPhone 5 as I have had a look and cant find squat anywhere.
   
  Edit: was about to buy a Mophie iPhone juice pack for the iPhone 5 for long flights and travel etc but this looks worth a shot.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363317846&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


 

 Wow, so if I upgrade from Iphone 4 to Iphone 5 and want similar connectivity with Verza that I have with Vamp, the cost is over $750 for Verza, Metallo and the Lightning connector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyone purchasing an Iphone 5 Metallo *needs* the lightning connector for a digital connection to take advantage of the onboard DAC.  For this reason, and because the connector is not included with Verza, I believe it should be included with the Iphone 5 Metallo.


----------



## AnakChan

haquocdung said:


> I can have that cable ship for half price of Amazon.
> And these cable also come in various color.


That's great for you! Does yours include the actual lighting adapter too?

Maybe you should share that info here & help KCxSmacker and others who may have the same request?


----------



## songmic

Another n00b question, if I may.
   
  I'm planning to buy the Samsung Galaxy S4 when it comes out. This will be the first Android device I'll be using. If I use the VERZA with S4 (or the current S3), will I be able to utilize both the DAC and amp section of VERZA? In other words, will it be possible to take pure digital data out of the S4, thus using the S4 as a digital transport, while the VERZA handles both DA conversion and amping?
   
  Also, if what I said above is possible, how much sampling rate can the VERZA handle up to? I'm aware the original VAMP was fixed at 16/48, is this same for VERZA too or can it handle higher samping rates without fixing the rate at a certain value?
   
  Lastly, are AIFF files playable on the current Galaxy S3? If not, do I have to convert them to FLAC?


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> I should point out that this is not compatible with you nexus phones guys, not on stock anyway, there may be a custom kernel but I can't guarntee that.


 
   
  From what I understand it uses the Jelly Bean android USB implementation, which means it should work on any Android Jelly Bean phone. It is a Jelly Bean implimentation, not a Samsung Galaxy S3 implementation. I should be able to test this soon though. I'll let you know and if it works I'll post pictures.
   
  Val even says specifically ANDROIDS not just SGS3. So long as your Nexus is running Jelly Bean it should work.


----------



## disastermouse

Will this drive Planar Dynamics like the HE-500 or Mad Dogs?  That would be the single biggest decision maker for me, as well as having the case-add-on-thing for the iPhone 5.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Will this drive Planar Dynamics like the HE-500 or Mad Dogs?  That would be the single biggest decision maker for me, as well as having the case-add-on-thing for the iPhone 5.


 

 Based on my experience with Vamp, I would say Verza is underpowered for those since I run Vamp near full volume with high gain at times with my 32ohm Ultrasone Signature DJ and M-100.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Based on my experience with Vamp, I would say Verza is underpowered for those since I run Vamp near full volume with high gain at times with my 32ohm Ultrasone Signature DJ and M-100.


 
   
  Errr...ya' know, whilst I speculatively agree with you that the VERZA may not have enough grunt to drive the HE-series to satisfaction, at the same time I'm not really certain if it's that underpowered . You do listen at unusually loud volumes. I'm actually genuinely concerned about your health with the volumes you listen to.
   
  [OT]I'm not being facetious here but have you seen an audiologist recently for a check up?[/OT]


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Another n00b question, if I may.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the Samsung Galaxy S4 when it comes out. This will be the first Android device I'll be using. If I use the VERZA with S4 (or the current S3), will I be able to utilize both the DAC and amp section of VERZA? In other words, will it be possible to take pure digital data out of the S4, thus using the S4 as a digital transport, while the VERZA handles both DA conversion and amping?
> 
> ...


 
*Bold Answers*
  Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> From what I understand it uses the Jelly Bean android USB implementation, which means it should work on any Android Jelly Bean phone. It is a Jelly Bean implimentation, not a Samsung Galaxy S3 implementation. I should be able to test this soon though. I'll let you know and if it works I'll post pictures.
> 
> Val even says specifically ANDROIDS not just SGS3. So long as your Nexus is running Jelly Bean it should work.


 
  This is incorrect. There is a amazing thread on here put together by DanBa and he has a full list of compatible stuff. He knows all the ins and outs and while jelly bean allows it, it is not made as a stock feature. First of all the App USB Recorder Pro helped allow it with a few devices but you can not have playlists and only use FLAC with it, it is generally not an enjoyable experience. The only two phones as of now that have been confirmed to have USB audio stock is S3 and Note 2 and there is plethora of devices that are compatible. The S4 will join them and i think maybe the latest generation phones such as the xperia Z and HTC ONE are rumoured to also be compatible.
   
  I do however have USB Audio working on my Nexus 7 using a custom kernel that supports it but every time i want use a DAC with it i have to connect and then reboot the device. Similar things may be possible with Nexus 4 and other Android 4.1 devices but i can not guarantee there are kernels for it but you can just check XDA.
   
  Check DanBas thread for more info or PM me if you want me to send you a guide to get a Nexus 7 working with USB Audio!
   
  Just to back up my answer the IOS bit is the special bit that is unique and why it has its own switch. The other switch just means it is a standard USB DAC, like many others and is made for computer, Val is just marketing it for Android because it does in some cases work and also why the Metallo case is for the Note 2 and SGS 3 and not the Nexus 4 etc!


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Based on my experience with Vamp, I would say Verza is underpowered for those since I run Vamp near full volume with high gain at times with my 32ohm Ultrasone Signature DJ and M-100.


 
  Yeah, I listen loud too.  Might have to wait for the Hi-Fi M8 or the E12, then.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> Yeah, I listen loud too.  Might have to wait for the Hi-Fi M8 or the E12, then.


 

 M8 is out and actually has 10X the power output, but loses out on portability and coolness factor.


----------



## Swimsonny

M8 is out? Since when?


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I definitely want this setup for my iPhone 5; I'm already using the M-100s with it.  I'm not put off by the price, but I do agree with the idea that a lightning connector should be included, either with the amp package or the iphone case.  And it would need to be black, not white, like the ones available from Apple.


----------



## Kornasteniker

Is there a date resp. a chance to get the Metallo Case for the Nexus 4 too? Would be nice!
   
  Gr, Kornasteniker


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Absolutely Gorgeous design... Sleek and Sexy... Slick docking mechanism!  WOW! I want one.
   
  I need to do some research to see if the Metallo works with iPhone 4S and compare the Versa's specs with Centrance's HiFi-M8 which I pre-ordered months ago. Anyone know of a Reviews and Impressions thread?
   
  In any case, Well Done Val!!!


----------



## Swimsonny

Metallo Cases are not done for 4s as there is already the original Vamp that is a case for iPhone 4s as well!


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Metallo Cases are not done for 4s as there is already the original Vamp that is a case for iPhone 4s as well!


 
  Thanks. Do you know if the iPhone 4S Vamp case will dock with the Versa?


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





bluemonkeyflyer said:


> Thanks. Do you know if the iPhone 4S Vamp case will dock with the Versa?


 
  The iPhone 4/4S VAMP is already a DAC/Amp in and of itself. If you have a VAMP, you don't really need a VERZA.
  http://www.amazon.com/V-MODA-VAMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Battery/dp/B008801ZFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363360513&sr=8-1&keywords=v-moda+vamp


----------



## Sinik

oww looks awesome.. wwhy i'm so poor


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> The iPhone 4/4S VAMP is already a DAC/Amp in and of itself. If you have a VAMP, you don't really need a VERZA.
> http://www.amazon.com/V-MODA-VAMP-Headphone-Amplifier-Battery/dp/B008801ZFS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363360513&sr=8-1&keywords=v-moda+vamp


 
  Oh, O.K. Thanks for clarifying this for me. I will take a look at the Vamp and compare to the Versa. Appreciate the link, too. I'm guessing the Versa + Metallo case will "win" and I'll have to upgrade to iPhone 5.


----------



## musical-kage

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Another n00b question, if I may.
> 
> I'm planning to buy the Samsung Galaxy S4 when it comes out. This will be the first Android device I'll be using. If I use the VERZA with S4 (or the current S3), will I be able to utilize both the DAC and amp section of VERZA? In other words, will it be possible to take pure digital data out of the S4, thus using the S4 as a digital transport, while the VERZA handles both DA conversion and amping?
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, the DAC and AMP of the phone is bypassed, and is processed by the Verza.
   
  The sampling rate will most likely be the same. No reason really to have it any higher, though as a desktop DAC/AMP, it may be interesting to know if it'll go higher.
   
  No reason why a seperate app couldn't play them, but FLAC is surely more open and available as a format?


----------



## ss2625

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> Come to NYC. I've met several people who are willing to pay more than $100 for a good case that they like, not even mentioning superior functionality. Whether it is top grain leather, or hand polished aluminium, or some other ridiculous reason. I've seen people pay anywhere from $10 - $300 for a case.


 
   
  fair enough, some ppl pay 300 for a case and think its a good deal.
  some ppl pay 30 and they think its expensive.
  to each their own. i was simply pointing out that to a lot of ppl, including myself, $100 for a case will be seen as overly expensive.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Wow, so if I upgrade from Iphone 4 to Iphone 5 and want similar connectivity with Verza that I have with Vamp, the cost is over $750 for Verza, Metallo and the Lightning connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Val did not say it wouldn't be included.  He said the cable isn't shipping yet.  The iPhone 5 Metallo isn't shipping yet either.  I would be surprised if he didn't include it with one of the two one they actually have some to ship out.  I don't know why everyone is getting so worked up about this.  The amp is 2 days old and they aren't even selling the iPhone 5 case yet.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Based on my experience with Vamp, I would say Verza is underpowered for those since I run Vamp near full volume with high gain at times with my 32ohm Ultrasone Signature DJ and M-100.


 
   
  I am with AnakChan on this one.  The volume on mine never even hits half way.  Probably sits near 1/4 95% of the time.  Everybody certainly has their own preferences here, but I think it is unfair to refer to it as "underpowered" given the unusually high volume you listen at.  Man, if I turn mine up half way people on the other side of a fairly large room can tell me what song I am listening to.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I am with AnakChan on this one.  The volume on mine never even hits half way.  Probably sits near 1/4 95% of the time.  Everybody certainly has their own preferences here, but I think it is unfair to refer to it as "underpowered" given the unusually high volume you listen at.  Man, if I turn mine up half way people on the other side of a fairly large room can tell me what song I am listening to.


 

 I am starting to think something is wrong with my Vamp since I can't handle my $60 E11 past 50% volume.


----------



## krismusic

I would be much more tempted if Val had managed to do away with a cabled LOD. When I first read about docking I thought that he had designed a way for the amp and phone to connect without needing a clunky bit of cable with plugs...


----------



## MiNDstage

I would buy if it was made for upcomming GALAXY S4(April 26) and was microphone compatible.............................................................
 If you are good at SolidEdge and got a CNC-mill(as I do at school), it is a piece of cake to make this chassis to fit tight on SGS3 on micrones level, I recently found that my ALO RX MK2's actuall amplifier was like just 15-20% volume of whole unit, the god damn battery took about 55-60%, and the case rest 25-30%. The back side/bottom soldering points and pins are huge and long, protrudes about ca. 2mm/0.08"( You would see my friends surprised face bofore I started to laugh alondside with my friend!!! He said that I need to buy 2x smallest nokia 3.7v battery at dealextreme and than he will help me to with modeling 3d model of "naked/without back cover" SGS3, and than I must model the rest slimmer/modified ALO RX MK2(3.2mm slimmer and 18mm shorter) with back cover made of unobtanium(carbon, titanium, alu etc.) The battery time is tooo long, i listen on my HD800 like maybe 20-70 minutes a day, så I will cut out "dat Fat"-battery which last about 30hours(4-5hours are enought for me) with my HD800 nad the charging units, I can charge it externally.
  I would do any amp, or dac, or amp+dac slimmer(not the TTJV Apex Glacier, ultraLOL)  paired with naked SGS3
  OK, I can SolidEdge 3D modeling and allround moderate understanding of materials, I'm a student at mechanics,
 .....BUT WHAT THE HECK, IS IT SO FREAKIN' DIFFICULT TO MAKE IT WORK WITH a MiC-JACK if I GOiNG TO CUSTOM MY HD800 CABLE WITH a MiC???(sorry for capital latters) I wan't to cry and laught but I can't, I will move my as into fire that's ok...
 ...Any interests for moded AMP or DAC or COMBOs attached(chasis) to your phone, SGS4? Help me design/3D modeling and I will CNCing with my HAAS CNC-mill for you for free*(material I need from you), It could be PURE BADASSERY if I get help with transfering naked phones into 3D models of any file types.

 Any types( + / - ) of comments are welcome!!!
  TNX FOR READING!!!
   
  PS. And not I do NOT do freebased cocaine nor other stimulants, just want make something that I MiSS SO MAXXX in my god damn limitedmind xD
 @least CNC a HELL out of MATERIALS, soon end of the school year, and almost no body using this god damn hell of a CNC-aggregatemachineryartilleryarsenal

 edit: added one letter.


----------



## meiaen

Because headphones are made for music listening not to make phone calls


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





mindstage said:


> I would buy if it was made for upcomming GALAXY S4(April 26) and was microphone compatible.............................................................
> If you are good at SolidEdge and got a CNC-mill(as I do at school), it is a piece of cake to make this chassis to fit tight on SGS3 on micrones level, I recently found that my ALO RX MK2's actuall amplifier was like just 15-20% volume of whole unit, the god damn battery took about 55-60%, and the case rest 25-30%. The back side/bottom soldering points and pins are huge and long, protrudes about ca. 2mm/0.08"( You would see my friends surprised face bofore I started to laugh alondside with my friend!!! He said that I need to buy 2x smallest nokia 3.7v battery at dealextreme and than he will help me to with modeling 3d model of "naked/without back cover" SGS3, and than I must model the rest slimmer/modified ALO RX MK2(3.2mm slimmer and 18mm shorter) with back cover made of unobtanium(carbon, titanium, alu etc.) The battery time is tooo long, i listen on my HD800 like maybe 20-70 minutes a day, så I will cut out "dat Fat"-battery which last about 30hours(4-5hours are enought for me) with my HD800 nad the charging units, I can charge it externally.
> I would do any amp, or dac, or amp+dac slimmer(not the TTJV Apex Glacier, ultraLOL)  paired with naked SGS3
> OK, I can SolidEdge 3D modeling and allround moderate understanding of materials, I'm a student at mechanics,
> ...


 

 The genius of Verza is that there will likely be a case for the S4 and other future popular releases based on upcoming customized Metallo cases designed to fit those smartphones and other devices if anticipated demand warrants production.


----------



## MiNDstage

Quote: 





meiaen said:


> Because headphones are made for music listening not to make phone calls


 
   
  Yeah, and a mobile phone are made to make calls and receive calls, not music listening right? xD
 Let's tell V-MODA to execute all their headphones with with microphones right? It is a garbadge xD
   
  Let's try to put our gigantic headphomes away from our head while I look like a desparate person trying to find my 2.2LBS/1KG setup to answer a call xD while people already looking at you like they see an Alien inside the headphones xD and after 30seconds you start to get problems to hold your portable setup coz I AM sure that's 99.99% of portable setup users on head-fi are NOT bodybuilders(unless you go to the gym and workout static muscle exercizes to be able to hold this setup in your hands for more than a minute, than yeah YOU don't need no MiC, or if I ignore callers it could be an excellent everyday solution, but unfortunately 100 millions of humans can't afford this anti-routine type luxury like: throw your sim-card and crappy built-in MiC headphones away and just enjoy new everyday aural-dimension without being disturbed by people disturbing you by calling you and forcing you to put down your headphones, I DO LOOK FORWARD TO THIS REALITY xD! And I'm not kidding, it is a good concept, fellow headfier 
   
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> The genius of Verza is that there will likely be a case for the S4 and other future popular releases based on upcoming customized Metallo cases designed to fit those smartphones and other devices if anticipated demand warrants production.
> 
> OH MY GOD!!! I LOOK FORWARD TO THAT!!! I also want this company to release/custom-order slim versions without batteries/small batteries attached to phones without phone covers(wasted space)
> 
> ...


----------



## Golila3

Really cool! Also looks good! Kinda on the pricey side though.
  I really hope Val could include an iphone5 LOD as an option in the accessories even if it means adding money since it just makes to process much easier.


----------



## Impulse

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> I would be much more tempted if Val had managed to do away with a cabled LOD. When I first read about docking I thought that he had designed a way for the amp and phone to connect without needing a clunky bit of cable with plugs...


 
   
  The only way to accomplish this would be if the manufacturer designed the phone w/such a scenario in mind... Perhaps building in docking pogo pins on the rear like HTC has done w/a few phones (original Nexus, One X, etc.). Otherwise the best Val could do would be to build the connection into the case, making it bigger and clunkier, and that would require some pass-thru for charging/sync/etc.
   
  Otherwise you could opt for BT (recent implementations are actually pretty decent), but that would defeat the point of an attached amp/DAC (since they don't need to be clamped together and you aren't gonna improve a lot upon streaming quality w/a dedicated amp/DAC).
   
  It's kind of the same issue as w/not having a mic in line, there's no elegant way to get it done until phone manufacturers start thinking a bit more cleverly about how their devices are being used. That's part of why I asked earlier if V-Moda had gotten the chance to work w/Apple and/or Samsung while spec'ing out this device (unlikely for such a niche product).
   
  I guess they could build a tiny BT module into the amp/DAC that remains paired but not in use until a call comes in, then it takes over and hands off to the DAC when done, then just build a standard TRSS connector for use w/headphones that have in-line mics or mic-extensions. It'd add to the cost and complicate the design etc., kind of a crude workaround.
   
  I can understand wanting to eliminate the LOD cables, but as far as calls it's simpler to just have a BT earpiece on you and put the headphones aside, or  just pick up the damn phone. It's not that big a deal unless you're making hour-long calls or you're in grade school or something, and the Metallo slides off from the amp/DAC relatively easy if the call starts to drag on anyway.


----------



## kessomatt

Interesting.  I emailed support about the iphone 5 lightning cable and got this response:
  "You shouldn't need the lightening adapter for the iPhone 5 set up with the Verza"
   
Hmm.  I suppose he was assuming that we are using the headphone jack?


----------



## takenlife

S





kessomatt said:


> Interesting.  I emailed support about the iphone 5 lightning cable and got this response:
> "You shouldn't need the lightening adapter for the iPhone 5 set up with the Verza"
> 
> 
> Hmm.  I suppose he was assuming that we are using the headphone jack?



same question ! I am not going to use jack aux ! I want LOD too!


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





mindstage said:


> I would buy if it was made for upcomming GALAXY S4(April 26) and was microphone compatible.....................


 
   
  The Samsung Galaxy S 4 case will be available within a few days of the launch of the phone.... ;>


----------



## smcginni

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I am with AnakChan on this one.  The volume on mine never even hits half way.  Probably sits near 1/4 95% of the time.  Everybody certainly has their own preferences here, but I think it is unfair to refer to it as "underpowered" given the unusually high volume you listen at.  Man, if I turn mine up half way people on the other side of a fairly large room can tell me what song I am listening to.


 
   
  X3
   
  dont know if this helps, but my HE-500 directly out of my iPhone 4S is often inside of the top 3 notches for volume.  On my Vamp, it's more like 1/2-2/3 consistently.  The only time I run out of headroom is in some classical where the overall dynamic level is low.  If you listen really loud (above safe levels), it may not be enough but that's certainly not because the vamp is underpowered.
   
  i find it drives my HD650 incredibly well and the 3D setting adds a really nice treble presence that they can often lack.  
   
  With the Go-Dap X rated at about half the output, that alone would make me want to spend a little more for the verza.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> S
> same question ! I am not going to use jack aux ! I want LOD too!


 
  Ok so its looking like no iPhone 5 LOD comes with it or will be sold separately? As for using the 3.5 jack.. you can forget that


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> The Samsung Galaxy S 4 case will be available within a few days of the launch of the phone.... ;>


 
  Hey Val
   
  Can you clear up some confusion on the Iphone 5?  Will using the current lightning adapter with the Verza bypass the dac in the adapter?  Or is the cable you are working on going to do that?  Is the below cable from venture craft essentialy what you are going to release and would that venture craft cable achieve true line out?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Adapter-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363404827&sr=8-1&keywords=venturecraft+lightning


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Hey Val
> 
> Can you clear up some confusion on the Iphone 5?  Will using the current lightning adapter with the Verza bypass the dac in the adapter?  Or is the cable you are working on going to do that?  Is the below cable from venture craft essentialy what you are going to release and would that venture craft cable achieve true line out?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Adapter-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363404827&sr=8-1&keywords=venturecraft+lightning


 
   
  Actually I'm thinking V-moda will release their own cables rather than using on VentureCraft's. Also there's nothing special about the VentureCraft's cable. It's really just a USB to microUSB and the Lightning adapter thereafter. If you have the Apple Lighting Adapter, then you just need the USB to microUSB :-


----------



## mosshorn

I need to get a new job, I want to afford this AND a S4 quite badly. 
   
  Any news on a Metallo case for the HTC One?


----------



## kessomatt

Thanks for clarifying that. I figured they would make their own. I have a lightning to 30 pin adapter right now. 

So using the lightning to micro USB, then a microusb to USB will be a true line out since the verza is officially licensed correct?



anakchan said:


> Actually I'm thinking V-moda will release their own cables rather than using on VentureCraft's. Also there's nothing special about the VentureCraft's cable. It's really just a USB to microUSB and the Lightning adapter thereafter. If you have the Apple Lighting Adapter, then you just need the USB to microUSB :-


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1363317846&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


 
  You sir, are a savior. DANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





haquocdung said:


> I can have that cable ship for half price of Amazon.
> And these cable also come in various color.


 
   
   
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That's great for you! Does yours include the actual lighting adapter too?
> 
> Maybe you should share that info here & help KCxSmacker and others who may have the same request?


 
   
   
  Like waht AnakChan said, haquocdung, please do list it if you have it. It would help not only I but the community. 
   
  thanks
   
  cheers


----------



## Bostonears

krismusic said:


> I would be much more tempted if Val had managed to do away with a cabled LOD. When I first read about docking I thought that he had designed a way for the amp and phone to connect without needing a clunky bit of cable with plugs...


 
   


impulse said:


> The only way to accomplish this would be if the manufacturer designed the phone w/such a scenario in mind... Perhaps building in docking pogo pins on the rear like HTC has done w/a few phones (original Nexus, One X, etc.). Otherwise the best Val could do would be to build the connection into the case, making it bigger and clunkier, and that would require some pass-thru for charging/sync/etc.


 
  A solution like that doesn't have to be clunky (Venturecraft's Go-Dap was pretty slick), but it does requires a unique physical dock shape for each model of phone, so it's lifespan is inherently limited.


----------



## goodtill

Val
   
  Thank you for continuing to come up with great innovative ideas and design, I am loving this new set up especially for us S3 owners.
   
  Do you know if anyone has tested the case to see if it allows the NFC and wireless charging to work?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Just took my stupid dogs to the vet for a check up and they charged me about the same amount as a VAMP VERSA and there's nothing wrong with the damn dogs!  I want my money back so that it can go to a VAMP VERSA!!!!


----------



## takenlife

snoopy ears said:


> Just took my stupid dogs to the vet for a check up and they charged me about the same amount as a VAMP VERSA and there's nothing wrong with the damn dogs!  I want my money back so that it can go to a VAMP VERSA!!!!


Geeze. That bites. Get rid of your dog.


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> Geeze. That bites. Get rid of your dog.


 
  hahaha.


----------



## Mcklemme

I think this DAC/amp sounds very interesting! The android/ios compatibility is something I've been missing. I really dont care about the metallo case. While a case might become obsolete when you buy a new phone/media player, the Verza itself does not. Even if you shift from iOS to android or the other way.
   
  Can't wait to se how the Verza compares to Fostek HP-P1!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

WILL TRADE 2 PERFECTLY HEALTHY DOGS FOR A VAMP VERZA!  
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
   
  (just kidding i love 'em too much to ever do that.)


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Hey Val,
   
  Really love what you guys are doing over at V-MODA.  Any package discounts for purchasing the M-100 and VAMP VERZA together?  I would get a METALLO too if you made one for the HTC One X series but I have a feeling it's not going to happen.  Thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

Ok I didn't even know I got my VERZA until now, and from order to my place only took three and a half days!  Here my quick unboxing of the white/orange version, but review will have to wait as the battery is completely dead.
   
  Box of VAMP and VERZA
   

  Open box
   

  QuiqCard removed
   

  Content
   

  VERZA in pearl white and metallic orange
   

  Back of QuiqCard for settings
   

  Over all the VERZA is slightly bigger than the VAMP but only about 3/5 as thick.  The gray "X" part is of semi-soft plastic like the black part from the VAMP.


----------



## DrSheep

Ok I charged my VERZA and here is my first test drive of it with my iPod Touch 5th Gen with the M-100.  All I have to say is WOW, if the iPhone 4/4S with VAMP was great, than this new VERZA just takes the M-100 to a whole new level.  Listening to AKB48's "1830m" with the VERZA at 1/3 volume gives a much stronger base than normal, with the highs and mids remain quite clear.  EQ mode bring the sounds even more base, and EQ + 3D is just too much for me.  As of now I do prefer the sound of my old VAMP as it is more even sounding, however, the overall package and everything else the VERZA trumps the VAMP.  If I have to pick I think I would like the VERZA better, and given time I might grow custom to its sound.  Note that I definitely like the volume control on the VERZA better, as it is more solid (my VAMP's knob is a bit loose) AND you can turn your VERZA completely off with it without touching the toggle controls.  It will be my perfect setup if Val and V-MODA release more Metallo cases so I can retire those (given very nice) rubber bands.  Releasing a 90 degree angled cable for Apple Lightning connection, like what VentureCraft did, would be great too (naturally since the VERZA was derived from the GO-DAP X).
   
  Test Setup


----------



## kessomatt

I see you are using the 30 pin. Have you tried using the lightning cable that came withe the iPod?



drsheep said:


> Ok I charged my VERZA and here is my first test drive of it with my iPod Touch 5th Gen with the M-100.  All I have to say is WOW, if the iPhone 4/4S with VAMP was great, than this new VERZA just takes the M-100 to a whole new level.  Listening to AKB48's "1830m" with the VERZA at 1/3 volume gives a much stronger base than normal, with the highs and mids remain quite clear.  EQ mode bring the sounds even more base, and EQ + 3D is just too much for me.  As of now I do prefer the sound of my old VAMP as it is more even sounding, however, the overall package and everything else the VERZA trumps the VAMP.  If I have to pick I think I would like the VERZA better, and given time I might grow custom to its sound.  Note that I definitely like the volume control on the VERZA better, as it is more solid (my VAMP's knob is a bit loose) AND you can turn your VERZA completely off with it without touching the toggle controls.  It will be my perfect setup if Val and V-MODA release more Metallo cases so I can retire those (given very nice) rubber bands.  Releasing a 90 degree angled cable for Apple Lightning connection, like what VentureCraft did, would be great too (naturally since the VERZA was derived from the GO-DAP X).
> 
> Test Setup


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I see you are using the 30 pin. Have you tried using the lightning cable that came withe the iPod?


 
  No I haven't yet as it is in my car, but I doubt it will make a difference.  I will get it and do a quick test later.


----------



## HouseFoxx

I would really like to know what the music is in the Head-Fi video intro...


----------



## Giemzed

I used to use dual-lock, but my cousin recently discovered a system that can get the space down to 1mm or less. Put duct tape on the back of your mp3, then on the back of your amp. Add the TINIEST drops of super glue, and smack them together. Technically yes, super glue dries within a few seconds, but leave it overnight, trust me. Now I know what you're thinking, the super glue has no contact, it's made redundant because the first and only points of contact are the duct tape right ? I don't know how to explain it, but it's so so super strong. I've done it to 2 of my rigs, (ipod nano + fiioe6, ipod classic + fiio e11) and they're both tough as all hell. Plus, anytime you wanna take it apart, just slide a knife in between  and, you're left with no messy super glue residue on your devices !


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





giemzed said:


> I used to use dual-lock, but my cousin recently discovered a system that can get the space down to 1mm or less. Put duct tape on the back of your mp3, then on the back of your amp. Add the TINIEST drops of super glue, and smack them together. Technically yes, super glue dries within a few seconds, but leave it overnight, trust me. Now I know what you're thinking, the super glue has no contact, it's made redundant because the first and only points of contact are the duct tape right ? I don't know how to explain it, but it's so so super strong. I've done it to 2 of my rigs, (ipod nano + fiioe6, ipod classic + fiio e11) and they're both tough as all hell. Plus, anytime you wanna take it apart, just slide a knife in between  and, you're left with no messy super glue residue on your devices !


 
  I guess it depends on the person, but I'm really against putting adhesives on my electronic devices unless it's for rubber feet. I don't even use rubber bands to hold my rig together because that just look plain awkward.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I guess it depends on the person, but I'm really against putting adhesives on my electronic devices unless it's for rubber feet. I don't even use rubber bands to hold my rig together because that just look plain awkward.


 
  How do you hold them together then?  Don't get me wrong.  I don't like the idea of using adhesives either.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Brute force with my hands. XD
  I almost always keep the rig in my jean pocket, or if it's not in there my jacket pocket with my hand around the rig (with a Jailbroken iDevice, you can use Activator to control media playback with the volume buttons; having my hand around the rig for this purpose is actually quite handy.....ha pun).
  It isn't all that bad, honestly. The worst thing about the rig is that the FiiO cable isn't very flexible/pliable, so it tends to rotate and/or lift my iPhone on/off the C5's rubber feet without any support.
   
  Something like the METALLO is genius though since it can be switched out from a sturdy case to a holster for the VERZA.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I see you are using the 30 pin. Have you tried using the lightning cable that came withe the iPod?


 
  I am interested too.


----------



## Impulse

How come no one uses (or sells?) flat LOD cables, you would think that'd be a big thing by now...

Personally I'm still resisting the urge to get a portable amp for my IEM or M-80 so maybe I'm just blissfully unaware of some of the ergonomics, I'm sure I'll get there at some point tho.


----------



## DrSheep

Ok I finally able to test my VERZA with most of my gear and here are the foundings:
   
  Setup
   
  Songs:
  AKB48 "River"
  fripSide "Decade"
  Puddle of Mudd "Blurry"
   
  Sources:
  iPhone 4S
  iPod Touch 5th Gen
  Zune HD
  iTunes with AudioQuest DragonFly from my Alienware M18x R1
   
  Headphone:
  V-MODA M-100 with 1 button and BoomMicPro cables
   
  Volume:
  iTunes 100%
  AudioQuest DragonFly 20%
  VAMP 30-40% (can't be sure since there are no marks)
  VERZA 30%, 100% in computer in USB-DAC mode
   
  All iPhone, iPod, VAMP, and VERZA EQ and 3D mode OFF.
   
  Test 1 - With and with out the 30 pin adapter for the iPod Touch 5th Gen: I can safely say that to the best of my ability that I detected no difference between the two given that the 30 pin adapter has a Wolfson DAC inside.  I can assume it is properly bypassed in this case.
   
  Test 2 - iPhone 4S vs. iPod Touch 5th Gen with VERZA: I can also detected no difference in this case
   
  Test 3 - VAMP vs. VERZA: as mentioned before the VERZA was tuned for the M-100 and it shows, and you can definitely tell that the VERZA gives off a much stronger base and mids but the high end suffers.  This is the one point I don't like about the VERZA as I think it is too far away from neutral even with EQ off.  It by no means sounded bad, but if you really care about neutral sounding high notes you might not like the VERZA.
   
  Test 4 - DragonFly vs. VERZA in USB-DAC mode: this is where the VERZA get interesting, as the VERZA is even more bassy sounding than in iAMP mode.  Personally I considered the DragonFly gives off a very good neutral sound, so the difference here is even more striking.  This test could be an indication that USB-DAC mode users for computers or Android devices will notice more bass and mids compare to their iDevices counterpart given the same songs and settings.
   
  Test 5 - Zune HD: failed as I forgot that I need to get an USB to micro USB adapter for it to be used in USB-DAC mode, so stand by for this one.
   
  Future plan: I have a pair of Sleek-Audio SA7 coming so I will have to test that along with all my other IEMs.  As a quick note I did pair my VERZA with the Ferrari T350 and does make it sound better and more lively.  Since now I have the VERZA, I can finally send V-MODA another RMA request to have my VAMP updated again, and hopefully fix some of the issue I still have with it.  I hope this help to some of you that are on the fence about the VERZA, and my bottom line for you is that the VERZA is a great device as it does so much and compatible with almost everything.  However, sound wise the VERZA is really not for everyone even with the default setup of it pairing with the M-100, so take advantage of the 60 days trial period that V-MODA offers and judge for yourself.  I hope some of you here will able to test the VERZA plus Samsung GS3 with Metallo case combo in the future.  Hope this helps.


----------



## quarath051b

Subscribed!


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Ok I finally able to test my VERZA with most of my gear and here are the foundings:
> 
> Setup
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting impressions. Thank you very much for proving us with some first-hand insight!


----------



## kessomatt

Can you test the sonic max pro app with the verza/Itouch? A little eq might fix the highs. 



drsheep said:


> Ok I finally able to test my VERZA with most of my gear and here are the foundings:
> 
> Setup
> 
> ...


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Can you test the sonic max pro app with the verza/Itouch? A little eq might fix the highs.


 
  Good call but I just tried that with the default headphone profile and it didn't helped on the highs, but it did lessen the bass a bit.  If you have a suggestion on the settings, then please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## takenlife

drsheep said:


> Ok I charged my VERZA and here is my first test drive of it with my iPod Touch 5th Gen with the M-100.  All I have to say is WOW, if the iPhone 4/4S with VAMP was great, than this new VERZA just takes the M-100 to a whole new level.  Listening to AKB48's "1830m" with the VERZA at 1/3 volume gives a much stronger base than normal, with the highs and mids remain quite clear.  EQ mode bring the sounds even more base, and EQ + 3D is just too much for me.  As of now I do prefer the sound of my old VAMP as it is more even sounding, however, the overall package and everything else the VERZA trumps the VAMP.  If I have to pick I think I would like the VERZA better, and given time I might grow custom to its sound.  Note that I definitely like the volume control on the VERZA better, as it is more solid (my VAMP's knob is a bit loose) AND you can turn your VERZA completely off with it without touching the toggle controls.  It will be my perfect setup if Val and V-MODA release more Metallo cases so I can retire those (given very nice) rubber bands.  Releasing a 90 degree angled cable for Apple Lightning connection, like what VentureCraft did, would be great too (naturally since the VERZA was derived from the GO-DAP X).
> 
> Test Setup




Tho the lightning adapter LOD is not filterless and has its own wolfson dac which is going to be standarize in many products. So sound might be diff since it doesnt really bypass unless lignting to usb cord into verza


----------



## AnakChan

takenlife said:


> Tho the lightning adapter LOD is not filterless and has its own wolfson dac which is going to be standarize in many products. So sound might be diff since it doesnt really bypass unless lignting to usb cord into verza


We actually discussed this in the Vamp thread & with the Lighting to 30-pin there are two output options :-

1) Analogue Lineout (which means you're right but the VERZA doesn't take line in)
2) Digital out (which means it bypasses the Wolfson)

#2 was a surprise to me too until ShotgunShane clarified it.


----------



## takenlife

anakchan said:


> We actually discussed this in the Vamp thread & with the Lighting to 30-pin there are two output options :-
> 
> 1) Analogue Lineout (which means you're right but the VERZA doesn't take line in)
> 2) Digital out (which means it bypasses the Wolfson)
> ...


What do you mean two output option? It selects if it wants to use the wolfson or the other connected?


----------



## takenlife

Accident double post


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> What do you mean two output option? It selects if it wants to use the wolfson or the other connected?


 
   
  Well Dr.Sheep's already tested it with the Lighting->30 pin adapter and 30-pin to USB into the VERZA therefore it has to be a digital out from the component into the VERZA. Since USB is digital, the Wolfson DAC must therefore be bypassed.
   
  On the other hand in other threads on Head-Fi, others have used the Lighting->30 pin adapter and a 30 pin -> 3.5mm jack into an amp too. Therefore in that setup, the Wolfson DAC is actually functioning as a digital-to-analogue feeding lineout into the external amp.


----------



## 18scsc

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> -snip-
> 
> In fact, over time it is cheap.  I compare it to in shoes what I have called CPW or cost per wear. If you can use it for business or run a lot with it - it is worth it!
> 
> -V


 

 Oh val, you clever marketer you.

 That is a good point though.


----------



## 18scsc

Sorry if this has already been addressed before but I have to go and do not have time to read all the posts. Doubtless you have already thought of this as well.

 While many people do have an iPhone and the iProduct compatibility is nice, for those of us wihtout iProducts the massive extra price it tacks on hurts, a lot. I know marketing and producing a separate product without the iProduct compatibility will probably cost quite a bit, you do have to consider the growing popularity of Android phones, a cheaper, separate product might convince many of us people on the fence to get the new version. Even if it barely offset the extra cost, well, you'd still have more v-moda on the streets, which means more free marketing.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Well Dr.Sheep's already tested it with the Lighting->30 pin adapter and 30-pin to USB into the VERZA therefore it has to be a digital out from the component into the VERZA. Since USB is digital, the Wolfson DAC must therefore be bypassed.
> 
> On the other hand in other threads on Head-Fi, others have used the Lighting->30 pin adapter and a 30 pin -> 3.5mm jack into an amp too. Therefore in that setup, the Wolfson DAC is actually functioning as a digital-to-analogue feeding lineout into the external amp.


 
  Thanks for helping me to explain the setup to others, and in fact, if you use the 30 pin adapter in digital mode and it sounded different, then I would worry.  Also, tried of awaiting for V-MODA to make a cable, I just ordered myself the 7Nclass 30pin(dock) to USB Digital Short Cable and the Lightning Adapter to USB Digital Short Cable by VentureCraft from Amazon.  I know that they are a bit expensive, but I have yet to see a cable better for the setup than these two.  Since Val mentioned something about the iPod classic and I am running out of space for both of my iDevices, I got myself one too.  Can't want to see what surprise lay ahead of us.
   
  Off topic: speaking about functions and prices for the VERZA, I do think that Val made the right choice and not holding back just to make it cheaper.  Since FiiO has the lower end pretty much cornered, there is no point to compete there.  And since the VERZA was derived from the Go-DAP X / DD which are already selling at around $400, the price will naturally go up a bit.  Val did a great job redesigning the thing and made an entire portable system for it along with the Metallo cases plus other stuff he have yet to release, so price wise I think it is all right.  If you already own a pair or two M-100s or other higher end IEMs and cans, buying the VERZA is really a no-brainer for me.  To be honest I did get burn by that $200 black Friday deal on Amazon for the VAMP after paying full price, but I think I am over that now.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

I have the go dap x . great product. and i am considering this product. my question is what happens if a call comes in while listening to music. the go dapx you here it wring but cannot answer or here them if you can. its a drag as i am a contractor and on the phone a lot. what happens with this verza. can you answer even if you take the amp out of your pocket. does anyone know ????


----------



## Craigster75

@DrSheep- My apologies up front if I am missing something in your thorough comparison, but did you listen to Verza connected to your Iphone 5 using lightning>USB since that is the only way to bypass the Iphone 5 DAC and utilize the onboard DAC of Verza with Iphone 5?
   
  My understanding is that if you use Iphone 5>lightning adapter>30-pin connector>USB Verza that you would be using the inferior DAC in the lightning adapter instead.


----------



## AnakChan

.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> I have the go dap x . great product. and i am considering this product. my question is what happens if a call comes in while listening to music. the go dapx you here it wring but cannot answer or here them if you can. its a drag as i am a contractor and on the phone a lot. what happens with this verza. can you answer even if you take the amp out of your pocket. does anyone know ????


 
  Great question and I just tested this by calling myself on another phone, and the VERZA did bring out the call and let you answer it!  I can hear the ring from the M-100 (or any other headphones) plugged into the VERZA, however, after answering the call, you will have to directly talk into the iPhone or use the build-in speaker phone as none of the voice gone into the VERZA.  So I guess this is the same as your Go DAP X.
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> @DrSheep- My apologies up front if I am missing something in your thorough comparison, but did you listen to Verza connected to your Iphone 5 using lightning>USB since that is the only way to bypass the Iphone 5 DAC and utilize the onboard DAC of Verza with Iphone 5?
> 
> My understanding is that if you use Iphone 5>lightning adapter>30-pin connector>USB Verza that you would be using the inferior DAC in the lightning adapter instead.


 
  No problem, but I DO NOT have an iPhone 5.  I did tried my iPod Touch with AND without the 30 pin adapter (i.e., the default Apple Lightning to USB cable) and they sounded the same, so for your iPhone 5 setup it should be fine and the Wolfson DAC in the 30 pin adapter bypassed as mentioned by AnakChan.  Of course this setup would not be ideal, and this is why I just bought myself the Lightning to USB cable from VentureCraft for this.


----------



## kessomatt

It's the bbe process knob.



drsheep said:


> Good call but I just tried that with the default headphone profile and it didn't helped on the highs, but it did lessen the bass a bit.  If you have a suggestion on the settings, then please let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

dr sheep thanks for the reply


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DrSheep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
  So you don't like the high end because it's not neutral. How else does it suffer beyond lack of neutrality? One of the criticisms of the M-100 is that the treble is too laid-back for some. Does it still retain that laid-back sound but because of the bass and mid boost it sounds even more laid-back in comparison? Or does it change in a negative way so that the M-100 sound without the VERZA presents the treble better?


----------



## kessomatt

I also think the treble is too laid back on the m100. I use the eq apps to fix it like sonic max or eq 10.



spidernhan said:


> So you don't like the high end because it's not neutral. How else does it suffer beyond lack of neutrality? One of the criticisms of the M-100 is that the treble is too laid-back for some. Does it still retain that laid-back sound but because of the bass and mid boost it sounds even more laid-back in comparison? Or does it change in a negative way so that the M-100 sound without the VERZA presents the treble better?


----------



## Foolwolf

This looked really nice at first glance, the design is really cool, but unfortunately I'm not in for a smartphone change for awhile so I was looking for something even more versatile. I'm sorry if I have missed something here but it doens't go analog to analog - you need the USB input correct?
   
  Seems like this one, and many others, still favors the iUnits mostly. Not so difficult to understand though since Android is all over the place with supporting sound both usb and Blue-tooth wise..


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





18scsc said:


> Sorry if this has already been addressed before but I have to go and do not have time to read all the posts. Doubtless you have already thought of this as well.
> 
> While many people do have an iPhone and the iProduct compatibility is nice, for those of us wihtout iProducts the massive extra price it tacks on hurts, a lot. I know marketing and producing a separate product without the iProduct compatibility will probably cost quite a bit, you do have to consider the growing popularity of Android phones, a cheaper, separate product might convince many of us people on the fence to get the new version. Even if it barely offset the extra cost, well, you'd still have more v-moda on the streets, which means more free marketing.


 
  I don't think anyone has established that it is indeed a "massive" additional cost.  If it is only a small fee, say $30, I think you have already answered your question.  For $30 the cost difference is not significant enough to justify a separate model.  You also have to keep in mind, some people will want a device that works with both.  After all, what happens if someone buys a new phone?  I really don't think idevice compatibility has made a substantial difference in the end cost here, though I am just speculating.


----------



## takenlife

foolwolf said:


> This looked really nice at first glance, the design is really cool, but unfortunately I'm not in for a smartphone change for awhile so I was looking for something even more versatile. I'm sorry if I have missed something here but it doens't go analog to analog - you need the USB input correct?
> 
> Seems like this one, and many others, still favors the iUnits mostly. Not so difficult to understand though since Android is all over the place with supporting sound both usb and Blue-tooth wise..


Lmao


----------



## Impulse

Licensing or whatever is probably not a huge portion of the cost, but I imagine the design could be significantly simplified if they weren't trying to support both OS... Wouldn't need 2 DACs then would you?

Still tho, I even said it earlier, there's tons of people out there with Android phones AND iPads. Plus not a lot of Android phones right now would support this without software mods, so it was probably not the right time to release iOS & Android specific versions.

There's cheaper DAC/amps out there that will work with Android if you really want one, if you're balking at the price you're probably not the type of customer that was gonna drop another $100 on the Metallo.

No offense meant to anyone btw, even tho I appreciate V-moda's design I'm one of those who would pass mostly due to the price.


----------



## Impulse

Oh and what's so "all over the place" about Android audio over BT? I've been using it without issue with various devices for about three years (across four different phones). Android actually had proper BT track controls implemented before iOS did, though that's no achievement since the Sony dumb phone I had 5 years ago had the same.

The USB digital audio implementation's definitely a mess since it was only added natively on Jelly Bean (4.1) and some manufacturers even had their own implementation. A lot of phones don't even have JB yet or won't have the proper kernel/drivers even post-JB. Ultimately it'll be a more open approach but until then it's a messier one, kind of like the OS trajectory.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> So you don't like the high end because it's not neutral. How else does it suffer beyond lack of neutrality? One of the criticisms of the M-100 is that the treble is too laid-back for some. Does it still retain that laid-back sound but because of the bass and mid boost it sounds even more laid-back in comparison? Or does it change in a negative way so that the M-100 sound without the VERZA presents the treble better?


 
  In my option that the M-100 without the VERZA has decent treble and isn't as laid-back as some people have claimed.  However, since the VERZA gave off such a strong and forward bass, it pretty much drowns out some of the high note that I could hear before even with no EQ or 3D.  I just got my SA7 and I need to test this out more with my other IEMs.
  Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I also think the treble is too laid back on the m100. I use the eq apps to fix it like sonic max or eq 10.


 
  I actually found that SonicMax Pro's BBE isn't that good compare to my VAMP or even the stock out from my iPhone/iPod, and this is why I don't use it much any,more.  But again I am no expert on the app and I found that it is hard to setup a profile just right.


----------



## sherthang

Hi. New to the forums. Maybe I'm missing something but does the stock Apple lightning to USB not work as is? Why throw in the 30 pin adapter? (Sure, the length of the stock cable limits the compactness of the rig...)


----------



## SpiderNhan

Thanks for the impressions, DrSheep! I will hopefully get a chance to demo a VERZA soon.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Hi. New to the forums. Maybe I'm missing something but does the stock Apple lightning to USB not work as is? Why throw in the 30 pin adapter? (Sure, the length of the stock cable limits the compactness of the rig...)


 
  You are on target. The stock (Very Long) cable will work. A shorter cable is less prone to get snagged while you are carrying around your rig. Currently, there are limited short cable choices for USB to Lightning.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Hi. New to the forums. Maybe I'm missing something but does the stock Apple lightning to USB not work as is? Why throw in the 30 pin adapter? (Sure, the length of the stock cable limits the compactness of the rig...)


 
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> You are on target. The stock (Very Long) cable will work. A shorter cable is less prone to get snagged while you are carrying around your rig. Currently, there are limited short cable choices for USB to Lightning.


 
  Yep that's the only reason, and the best solution right now is to either get the short Lightning to micro USB cable like the one from VentureCraft, or get the Lightning to micro USB adapter from Apple and use the cable from the VERZA.


----------



## kessomatt

Do you have any other apps that eq like eq 10 or equalizer?



drsheep said:


> In my option that the M-100 without the VERZA has decent treble and isn't as laid-back as some people have claimed.  However, since the VERZA gave off such a strong and forward bass, it pretty much drowns out some of the high note that I could hear before even with no EQ or 3D.  I just got my SA7 and I need to test this out more with my other IEMs.
> I actually found that SonicMax Pro's BBE isn't that good compare to my VAMP or even the stock out from my iPhone/iPod, and this is why I don't use it much any,more.  But again I am no expert on the app and I found that it is hard to setup a profile just right.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Do you have any other apps that eq like eq 10 or equalizer?


 
  No sorry, only SonicMax Pro, but since you already mentioned it a couple of times and it is only a buck, I am getting it and try it out.  What settings would you like to see?
   
  p.s. I am still testing the SA7 with and without the VERZA.  And from what I can tell so far, the VERZA sounds much more even for IEMs and give them more life compare to M-100.


----------



## kessomatt

Itouch 5g. I would just like your opinion on how it sounds when you boost the high end a bit. 



drsheep said:


> No sorry, only SonicMax Pro, but since you already mentioned it a couple of times and it is only a buck, I am getting it and try it out.  What settings would you like to see?
> 
> p.s. I am still testing the SA7 with and without the VERZA.  And from what I can tell so far, the VERZA sounds much more even for IEMs and give them more life compare to M-100.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Do you have any other apps that eq like eq 10 or equalizer?


 
  Denon audio is free.
  sonicmacpro is good on ipod touch/iphone but doesnt sound good through my fostex hp_p1.
  equ is like denon audio but not free. Same designer.
  equalizer is also good.
   
  flacplayer app for flac and 10 band eq.
  my favorite Flac app at the moment is accudio app.it has a free and a pro/paid version.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Itouch 5g. I would just like your opinion on how it sounds when you boost the high end a bit.


 
  For the iTouch 5G with VERZA and EQ 10 and high end boost it sounds almost perfect for the SA7 (with default bass + and treble - tips).  For the M-100 the EQ 10 default flat setting is less bassy than the Apply music player, and with bass cut / high boost the sound is definitely more even and define.  As far as I can tell now that the VERZA really helps to drive my IEMs and boost the sound at all levels, but you will need to use something like EQ-10 to cut the bass or boost the high to make it more even sounding.


----------



## DrSheep

IEM test with VERZA
  
 Setup
  
 Songs:
 AKB48 "River"
 fripSide "Decade"
 Puddle of Mudd "Blurry"
  
 Sources:
 iPod Touch 5th Gen with 30 pin adapter and default patch cable (Wolfson DAC should have been bypassed)
 iPod Music Player
 EQ-10
  
 Headphone:
 Bowers & Wilkins C5 MSRP $180
 Ferrari Cavallino T150i MSRP $250
 Logitech UE900 MSRP $400
 Klipsch X10 MSRP $300, most places discount this to about $100
 Sleek Audio SA7 and SA1 MSRP $350 and $70
 V-MODA Vibe II MSRP $120 but discontinued
 Comply Foam Tips on all IEMs except SA1 and SA7
  
 Volume:
 iPod Touch 5th Gen 6 clicks (about 1/3)
 VERZA 25-30%
  
 All iPod, EQ-10, and VERZA EQ and 3D mode OFF.
  
 Test 1 - Bowers & Wilkins C5: the C5 is known for its great highs and VERY strong bass.  Using EQ-10 flat did cut down the bass a hair compare to the Apple stock player but not by much.  Pair EQ-10 with the VERZA you are getting very clear mids and highs with EXTREMELY punchy bass.  You really have to set your own high pass filter with EQ-10 to reduce the bass but keeping the trebles flat is fine.
  
 Test 2 - Ferrari Cavallino T150i: I would never buy this at MSRP and I have only gotten it when Ferrari had an private sale for 60% off.  But even at the discounted price I still would not recommend this for use on its own, as it is overly bassy and lack staging and decent highs.  However, pair with the VERZA fixes it somewhat but bring up the mids and highs and have an even stronger base (but not as strong as the C5.)  This is where you really need the EQ-10 to cut bass and boost highs.
  
 Test 3 - Logitech UE900: there were a lot already have been said about the UE900 so I am not going to repeat them here.  Overall you don't really need the VERZA for the UE900, but it did brings the highs and mids even brighter without messing up the staging.  The bass is even stronger but not too over powering.  I would still recommend a bit of bass cut but it's not really necessary.  So far this is the best sounding IEM that I have pair to the VERZA.
  
 Test 4 - Klipsch X10: this is my current value champ and I just love how it sounds with out over doing anything to the sound.  However, in stock form with the Apple Music player, it does sound a bit weak and the VERZA really helps here.  With the VERZA the mids are much more clear and the bass is not over powering.  The trebles could use some help with EQ-10 so I recommend a bit of high boost here.  Overall the best value for the sound at the current discounted price.
  
 Test 5 - Sleek Audio SA1: this is be babe SA6 and this is my current budget IEM of the lot.  It is the weakest sounding of the bunch at the volume I set, and you really need to use your iPod at about 50% volume to bring the level on pair with the others.  The default bass is strong with still decently clear mids but lack highs although it isn't as bad as the T150i.  The VERZA drives the SA1 much better than stock for the mids and highs and only produce a marginally stronger bass.  You will need EQ-10 to fix some of the SA1 bass and treble just like the T150i.  If you are on a budget, then I think you will be happy with the SA1 sound given you fix it with EQ-10 even with out the VERZA or any AMP/DAC.
  
 Test 6 - Sleek Audio SA7: the is the latest and best offering from Sleek-Audio, and the second most expensive of the bunch.  In stock from it is decently flat with bright mid and highs and not overly bassy, but staging wise it is not as good as the UE900.  Note that I found the SA7 tend to be a bit over boots on the treble sometimes even with the treble - ports when the volume is high, and with the treble + port the highs are just way over boost for me.  Also EQ-10 gives off even more treble for some reason.  Pair with the VERZA the SA7 is really great and pretty neutral sounding and just makes everything brighter.  However, I found the SA7 is VERY sensitive to volume levels and at 1/3 volume for the VERZA it is just too much for me and I have to reduce it down to 1/4.  I can really say that the SA7 is a great alternative to the UE900.  Unfortunately the stock accessories is a bit thin with only 3 pairs of S/M/L flanged ear tips and no secondary cable, and the worse is that there are currently no officially supported Comply Foam Tips for either the SA7 or SA1 (neither the T100 nor the T400 will work and I don't have any T500).  Therefore this will affect the seal and might throw the sound a bit off for me.  Overall the SA7 is a great pair of IEM especially pair with the VERZA, but it will require careful tuning of the volume and EQ (specially on the highs) to get the sound just right.
  
 Test 7 - V-MODA Vibe II: I literally went to war with my Vibe II so I know its sound by heart.  By default the Vibe II is a very bassy IEM pretty much on par with the C5 with clear mids but lack highs a bit (but not as bad as the T150i).  It is another set of weak IEM what require close to 50% volume from my iPod Touch to drive so the VERZA really helps here.  The VERZA really brings the highs and mids back to live but WAY over boost the bass at 1/3 volume, so cutting the bass with EQ-10 is really necessary in this case.  Given the Vibe II has been discontinued and at prices so close to the X10, there is no reason not to pick the X10 over this.
  
 After thought: the VERZA is a great AMP/DAC especially for weaker headphones or IEMs.  It can bring weak sounding mids and highs back to live, but over all I think it boost the bass a bit too much and require EQ fixes in general.  Bass head would definitely love the VERZA, and it would definitely help people looking for an good sounding setup that augment some of their IEMs short comings.  Therefore, instead for people already own decently high end headphones like the SA7, UE900, or the M-100, the VERZA is really more suited for less than perfect IEMs.
  
 p.s. for iPhone 3G/3GS owners, there is a great alternative to the VERZA on Amazon, which is the VentureCraft Go-DAP 3.0, and it can be had for ONLY $20 (MSRP $200)!!  This is a great way to get into great sound in a budget.  Don't miss out.


----------



## goodvibes

How did SA7 and ue900 sound directly out of the Iphone. I've heard the V-moda amps can lean a little hot on top.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> How did SA7 and ue900 sound directly out of the Iphone. I've heard the V-moda amps can lean a little hot on top.


 
  Not the case from either the VAMP or VERZA from what I can tell at all.  The UE900 sounded great and easy to drive with good staging by default from the Apple Music App, and the SA7 is right up there but very sensitive on the volume and a bit over boost on the highs.  However, since they are only $50 apart MSRP wise, you should go for the UE900 as it is a better package, sounds better (but not that much) than the SA7.  However, the SA7 is unusual as it is the only IEM I know that actually leans toward having boosted treble and only moderate bass, so if you do worry about the UE900 being bassy, then the SA7 will be a better pick.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> IEM test with VERZA
> 
> Setup
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for posting that. I have a question though, did you leave the volume the same for all of your listening tests? Headphone A might sound from headphone B at the same volume from the DAC/amp due to different sensitivities, etc.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Thank you for posting that. I have a question though, did you leave the volume the same for all of your listening tests? Headphone A might sound from headphone B at the same volume from the DAC/amp due to different sensitivities, etc.


 
  Yes, and that's why I mentioned any changes to it during the test, namely the SA1 for the iPod and SA7 for the VERZA.  Otherwise I try to keep everything the same and repeatable for others.  Generally I think that the VERZA's sweet spot is around 25-30 volume, and anything over that maybe too much.


----------



## valkolton

*UPGRADE PROGRAM FOR VAMP 4/4S USERS*
  I got temporary authorization through March 31st o get current VAMP owners $250 off of VAMP VERZA without the hassle of trading/sending it in.  This is essentially the landed unit cost of the product not including R&D, so we are doing this as a service and thanks for existing customers.  
   
  This way you can keep your first VAMP or sell it on your choice of site and essentially upgrade for free.
   
  1)  use the coupon code "VAMPUPGRADE"
  2) write down the order # and VAMP 4/4S serial # (on bottom) on piece of paper next to you original VAMP
  3)  take a pic with your camera and send email to support@v-moda.com
  4) Get VAMP VERZA
   
*CASE/iPhone 5 UPDATES*
  Coming soon...


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Hi. New to the forums. Maybe I'm missing something but does the stock Apple lightning to USB not work as is? Why throw in the 30 pin adapter? (Sure, the length of the stock cable limits the compactness of the rig...)


 
   
  Yes, the STOCK lightning USB cable works perfect with VAMP VERZA!  We threw in short 30--pin because it makes it smaller.  We are working on a short lightning but its still ~60 days away.  In meantime you can get short USB to micro usb and the lightning tip as a solution until ours is out.
   
  This way you can use it with our cases and have a small solution, but it works fine with the long 30-pin/lightning or microUSB out of the box.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *UPGRADE PROGRAM FOR VAMP 4/4S USERS*
> I got temporary authorization through March 31st o get current VAMP owners $250 off of VAMP VERZA without the hassle of trading/sending it in.  This is essentially the landed unit cost of the product not including R&D, so we are doing this as a service and thanks for existing customers.
> 
> This way you can keep your first VAMP or sell it on your choice of site and essentially upgrade for free.
> ...


 
  Sweet , but this will be a refund in my case and for my future Metallo case.
  Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Yes, the STOCK lightning USB cable works perfect with VAMP VERZA!  We threw in short 30--pin because it makes it smaller.  We are working on a short lightning but its still ~60 days away.  In meantime you can get short USB to micro usb and the lightning tip as a solution until ours is out.
> 
> This way you can use it with our cases and have a small solution, but it works fine with the long 30-pin/lightning or microUSB out of the box.


 
  Doubly sweet, and I am sure will be getting this new cable too.
   
  p.s. the QR code reg site for the VERZA still won't work for the VERZA.  Please inform your IT guys about this.


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *UPGRADE PROGRAM FOR VAMP 4/4S USERS*
> I got temporary authorization through March 31st o get current VAMP owners $250 off of VAMP VERZA without the hassle of trading/sending it in.  This is essentially the landed unit cost of the product not including R&D, so we are doing this as a service and thanks for existing customers.
> 
> This way you can keep your first VAMP or sell it on your choice of site and essentially upgrade for free.
> ...


 
   
  Wait a minute, this offer is only valid until March 31st? I'm currently out of the country right now and will return on March 31st... not sure if I can make it on time...


----------



## Kendoji

That's a generous upgrade offer, Val - very nice.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





songmic said:


> Wait a minute, this offer is only valid until March 31st? I'm currently out of the country right now and will return on March 31st... not sure if I can make it on time...


 
  Can you get someone to hold it for you?


----------



## shipsupt

Happy to report I have my Verza all the way over here in England!  Awesome packaging and very nice construction, as we've come to expect from V-Moda.
   
  I've only had a few minutes to play since getting the Verza charged but I wanted to add that the included USB to 30 pin does not appear to work with my Verza.  When I use it I only get a flashing red light and the unit never seems to connect.
   
  I changed out for my ALO cable that I use with the Cypher Labs Solo and things are working as they should.
   
  More to report later when I get to listen!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Happy to report I have my Verza all the way over here in England!  Awesome packaging and very nice construction, as we've come to expect from V-Moda.
> 
> I've only had a few minutes to play since getting the Verza charged but I wanted to add that the included USB to 30 pin does not appear to work with my Verza.  When I use it I only get a flashing red light and the unit never seems to connect.
> 
> ...


 
  Make sure you plug the USB all the way into the VERZA, as there is a slight "click" for the USB connection that makes your connection not go all the way in.  Unless it is the USB port itself having problems, then you can always get a better cable for it than the stock one anyway.  Glad to have another VERZA user here, and don't for get about the rebate for the VERZA if you own a VAMP.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting. So the lighting to 30-pin is somewhat more versatile in that you could choose between analogue lineout or digital. Kinda weird using it for digital though 'cos you're bypassing the iDevice's Cirrus Logic, and the adapter's Wolfson 8533. But good to know that you could if you wanted to.
> ...


 
   
  Although I don't think this would work but it does sound like an interesting test. I wonder if anyone has tried :-
   
  a) Lighting- > 30-pin adapter
  b) 30-pin -> USB (or a straight 30-pin -> microUSB & skip (c) below)
  c) USB -> microUSB
  d) into the microUSB of the VERZA
   
  I think Apple will still try to authenticate via iAP which is why I don't think it'll work (or it'll come up with "USB device requires too much power" message). If by a miracle this does work though, then you are right. It'll use the Burr Brown DAC in the VERZA instead of the AKM & will have a slightly different sound. But it'll continue to bypass the iDevice's Cirrus Logic DAC and the Lighting -> 30-pin adapter's Wolfson DACs.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Although I don't think this would work but it does sound like an interesting test. I wonder if anyone has tried :-
> 
> a) Lighting- > 30-pin adapter
> b) 30-pin -> USB (or a straight 30-pin -> microUSB & skip (c) below)
> ...


 
  Interesting, my USB to micro USB adapter is coming, so I will give this setup a test.  However, I have a feeling this will not work, as the iAMP mode was designed to have inputs from the USB and not the micro USB port, but who knows if this will work under USB-DAC mode... And I think you are right about the AKM having a different sound than the Burr Brown, as my test using the USB-DAC mode with iTunes sounded almost completely different than from my iDevices and giving off an even stronger bass.


----------



## DrSheep

This just hit me: if it might not work with the micro USB port, will it work with the regular USB port in USB-DAC mode?  I just tested this right now and I can confirm that *IT DOES WORK*!!!  So for iDevice users you have two choices on how to AMP/DAC with the VERZA: 1, you can use the default iAMP mode to use the AKM, or 2, use the USB-DAC mode to use the Burr-Brown!!  And with this test I was able to repeat the stronger bass from my original test done with iTunes for the VERZA in USB-DAC mode, so now I can 100% say that the Burr-Brown does give off a slighter stronger AMP on your music and more bass compare to the AKM.  This will be another great option for iDevice users on how to fine tune the sound with the VERZA.  Stand by for the micro USB test later.  One important note on this is that you might have to completely turn off the VERZA (at zero volume with the click) then switch mode to completely reset the VERZA, especially when you are charging it with a computer.  The micro USB cable will also needs to be unplugged.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *UPGRADE PROGRAM FOR VAMP 4/4S USERS*
> I got temporary authorization through March 31st o get current VAMP owners $250 off of VAMP VERZA without the hassle of trading/sending it in.  This is essentially the landed unit cost of the product not including R&D, so we are doing this as a service and thanks for existing customers.
> 
> This way you can keep your first VAMP or sell it on your choice of site and essentially upgrade for free.
> ...


 

 Just ordered matte black.  Thank you for this generous upgrade offer.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> This just hit me: if it might not work with the micro USB port, will it work with the regular USB port in USB-DAC mode?  I just tested this right now and I can confirm that *IT DOES WORK*!!!  So for iDevice users you have two choices on how to AMP/DAC with the VERZA: 1, you can use the default iAMP mode to use the AKM, or 2, use the USB-DAC mode to use the Burr-Brown!!  And with this test I was able to repeat the stronger bass from my original test done with iTunes for the VERZA in USB-DAC mode, so now I can 100% say that the Burr-Brown does give off a slighter stronger AMP on your music and more bass compare to the AKM.  This will be another great option for iDevice users on how to fine tune the sound with the VERZA.  Stand by for the micro USB test later.  One important note on this is that you might have to completely turn off the VERZA (at zero volume with the click) then switch mode to completely reset the VERZA, especially when you are charging it with a computer.  The micro USB cable will also needs to be unplugged.


 

 To clarify, Verza drives your M-100 to satisfying volume at about 30% power?


----------



## smcginni

Thanks, Val! I appreciate your upgrade offer!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> To clarify, Verza drives your M-100 to satisfying volume at about 30% power?


 
  Yes, and actually I think it was a hair under 30%.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  What exactly is 30%. The VERZA has a potentiometer, so is that the 8 'oclock position?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> What exactly is 30%. The VERZA has a potentiometer, so is that the 8 'oclock position?


 
  0% volume for the potentiometer on the VERZA is the 7 o'clock position and 50% is at the 12 o'clock, so 30% is about half way between 10 and 11 o'clock position.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> 0% volume for the potentiometer on the VERZA is the 7 o'clock position and 50% is at the 12 o'clock, so 30% is about half way between 10 and 11 o'clock position.


 
   
   
  7 o'clock is off.
  8 o'clock is on (30 degrees used just for the on click).
  5 o'clock is max vol.
   
  So useable volume is 8 o'clock -> 5 o'clock (i.e. 270 degrees of 0-100% volume)
  30% is 81 degrees of useable volume (or 2.7 o'clock from 8 o'clock position = 10.7 o'clock).
   
  Yep, somewhere between 10 & 11 o'clock .


----------



## sevenayan

Any chance the Metallo will be made for the HTC One? Seems like the perfect fit


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> 7 o'clock is off.
> 8 o'clock is on (30 degrees used just for the on click).
> 5 o'clock is max vol.
> 
> ...


 
   
  ^^Only on Head-Fi...


----------



## AnakChan

speakerphile said:


> ^^Only on Head-Fi...


Of course! Tons of assumptions needed too! e.g. Rate of volume is linear, blah, blah.


----------



## Bostonears

anakchan said:


> 7 o'clock is off.
> 8 o'clock is on (30 degrees used just for the on click).
> 5 o'clock is max vol.
> 
> ...


 
   


anakchan said:


> Tons of assumptions needed too! e.g. Rate of volume is linear, blah, blah.


 
  Aren't most audio volume pots logarithmic? So you'd need like the cosine of 81 degrees times the hypotenuse of something or other, divided by the cube root of pi.


----------



## AnakChan

bostonears said:


> Aren't most audio volume pots logarithmic? So you'd need like the cosine of 81 degrees times the hypotenuse of something or other, divided by the cube root of pi.


I don't know but you're most probably right. This is the last time I'm probably gonna joke about something I don't know ever again .

Edit: I'll shut up about this topic now. Sorry to the audience.


----------



## MRiNiCK

going to my local store to demo these bad boys out


----------



## kessomatt

I received mine yesterday. I honestly am having a hard time hearing the difference using the m100s and the headphone out on my iphone 5 aside from being able to go louder which wasn't really a problem in the first place.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





mrinick said:


> going to my local store to demo these bad boys out


 
  What local store has the VERZA out to demo? Or do you have a VERZA and you're going to try them with different headphones?
   
  (Completely excited to hear VERZA with my M-100)


----------



## Kendoji

kessomatt said:


> I received mine yesterday. I honestly am having a hard time hearing the difference using the m100s and the headphone out on my iphone 5 aside from being able to go louder which wasn't really a problem in the first place.




Yep in my experience amping makes virtually no difference with the M100s. But then the are lots of people here who hear all kinds of magical things that I think sounds the same, so it's either me who has crappy hearing, them who are imagining it, or both!


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Yep in my experience amping makes virtually no difference with the M100s. But then the are lots of people here who hear all kinds of magical things that I think sounds the same, so it's either me who has crappy hearing, them who are imagining it, or both!


 
  I imagine that you have crappy hearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I currently double amp from my phone with a cMoy and the differences are there, if only slightly, and the bass boost switch makes a very noticeable difference when turned on. While I agree that it could be psychological to an extent, there are still electrical circuits and opamps affecting the signal being sent to the headphone.

 I can hear an immediate difference between listening through my laptop, Galaxy Note, and Infuse 4G just as most of us can tell a difference between 192kps mp3s and 320kps mp3s. I can't imagine that a VERZA would have no noticeable difference between a stock iPhone 5 running a different DAC. Maybe a negligible difference is the wording you're looking for?


----------



## MRiNiCK

spidernhan said:


> What local store has the VERZA out to demo? Or do you have a VERZA and you're going to try them with different headphones?
> 
> (Completely excited to hear VERZA with my M-100)




AC Gears in 8th by NYU


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





kendoji said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The purpose of an amp is to provide the headphone with more driving power if the "unamped" version doesn't. An amp's added colouration ultimately affects the sound of the headphone in the process, and it's pretty difficult to not colour the sound.
   
  That being said, I do find that having a "transparent" amp increases the instrument separation, widens the soundstage, and just makes instruments more crisp and clearer compared to just straight out of my MacBooks or iDevices for the M-100. Unless the amp was coloured on purpose, or a lack of a high damping factor if you're using a [non-hybrid] tube amplifier, there should not be a HUGE difference in sound.
   
  The M-100 was tuned alongside with the VERZA, *cough good synergy cough*, so I'm kind of surprised to read about *DrSheep*'s impressions.
   
  Quote: 





bostonears said:


> anakchan said:
> 
> 
> > 7 o'clock is off.
> ...


 
  Yes most audio volume potentiometers are logarithmic. I was working on a school project and I asked some people in the D.I.Y. threads about it. They all said yes, something like an Alps RK097 volume potentiometer operates on a log scale as opposed to the linear one I was using.


----------



## kessomatt

miceblue said:


> The purpose of an amp is to provide the headphone with more driving power if the "unamped" version doesn't. An amp's added colouration ultimately affects the sound of the headphone in the process, and it's pretty difficult to not colour the sound.
> 
> That being said, I do find that having a "transparent" amp increases the instrument separation, widens the soundstage, and just makes instruments more crisp and clearer compared to just straight out of my MacBooks or iDevices for the M-100. Unless the amp was coloured on purpose, or a lack of a high damping factor if you're using a [non-hybrid] tube amplifier, there should not be a HUGE difference in sound.
> 
> ...




I was doing a lot of a/b last night and I could not hear much of a difference if anything. It all started sound like noise so I had to stop. Going to do some more testing tonight but I may just end up returning it.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Interesting. Are you connecting things correctly? The whole setup for the VERZA is just plain confusing to me, and there are ~3+ pages in this thread discussing such things. >_<
   
  Quote: 





drsheep said:


>


 
  ^this


----------



## kessomatt

Yes. It was confusing at first but I do have it connected properly. The bass boost was good for some genres.


miceblue said:


> Interesting. Are you connecting things correctly? The whole setup for the VERZA is just plain confusing to me, and there are ~3+ pages in this thread discussing such things. >_<
> 
> ^this


----------



## SpiderNhan

mrinick said:


> AC Gears in 8th by NYU




So how was it? They had a floor unit?


----------



## kessomatt

kessomatt said:


> Yes. It was confusing at first but I do have it connected properly. The bass boost was good for some genres.




I am doing more a/b testing and still having a hard time telling the difference. I am using a lot of metal. Anyone recommend a good song to test with?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I am doing more a/b testing and still having a hard time telling the difference. I am using a lot of metal. Anyone recommend a good song to test with?


 

 Evanescence?  Linkin Park?


----------



## musical-kage

It depends on the original output but the iPhone has a pretty damn good headphone out anyway. Especially to power the M-100's.
  The amp will make some difference to the sound though.
   
  For example, I have the PA2V2 and I'm double amping from my S3, to the amp and to the M-100's. I can tell the difference between the two and not simply from volume.
   
  If I have it amped, even if I try to hide the amp from view, I cannot sense anymore that the sound is coming directly from the S3. It sounds different.
  If I just run it through the S3, I can tell the sound output is coming from the phone.
  It doesn't seem phycological.


----------



## kessomatt

musical-kage said:


> It depends on the original output but the iPhone has a pretty damn good headphone out anyway. Especially to power the M-100's.
> The amp will make some difference to the sound though.
> 
> For example, I have the PA2V2 and I'm double amping from my S3, to the amp and to the M-100's. I can tell the difference between the two and not simply from volume.
> ...




Yeah I agree with the iPhone having a great output. The dac always gets a good review for the most part on phone arena. I think that's why. I seriously would not be able to tell a difference in a blind test. I've pretty much come to the conclusion the vamp is not needed on my current iphone. The bass boost is nice but nothing my zo1 can't do.

Now if I had a g3 I would definitely be keeping it just because the us versions have an inferior dac. I even think the s4 us versions will get a different dac because they are using the snapdragons again from what I read.


----------



## CarpeDijon

mrinick said:


> AC Gears in 8th by NYU



Thanks for that info. I'm headed into the city tomorrow and will stop by.


----------



## Impulse

Snapdragon S4 SGS3 (and One X) had a pretty nice DAC and headphone stage, it measured much better than the Euro version of the One X (Tegra 3)... The Wolfson DAC Samsung uses on their own SoC are nice but they're not the only decent DAC inside mobile devices, from what I've seen they're just more popular with software developers (voodoo mod etc.).


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> So how was it? They had a floor unit?


 
   
  They do.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Yesterday I got to play around with a VERZA at AC Gears in NYC. Since neither of my cell phones support USB audio out, I had to bring my laptop as a source. Set up was a snap. All I had to do was turn on the VERZA, plug it into my PC's USB port and Windows 7 automatically found the right drivers and within a minute I was up and running. I also had my portable stack there (Infuse 4G w/ Voodoo Sound double amped with a cMoyBB v2.03 feeding sonic bliss into a white M-100) to A-B test. The VERZA, like all V-MODA products I've encountered, is much smaller in person that it looks in photographs and was roughly the same size as my Infuse 4G, which is a 4.5-inch screen smartphone.
   
   

   
   
  Songs used for test:
  Eminem - I'm Not Afraid (FLAC)
  Adele - Rolling in the Deep (Vinyl recorded FLAC)
  Fun. - Some Nights (Vinyl recorded FLAC)
  Carly Rae Jepsen - Call Me Maybe (320kps mp3)
  Taylor Swift - 22 (320kps mp3)
  Gotye - Somebody That I Used to Know (320kps mp3)
  Girls' Generation - Genie (Tell Me Your Wish) (320kps mp3)
   
  The most striking thing I noticed when pairing my M-100 with the VERZA was how it affected the mids. It's not a subtle, "Okay, the mids are more forward now," effect. VERZA takes the M-100's mids, which some consider laid-back, and puts them exactly where they need to be. It's not in-your-face or upfront or more pronounced. I mean, it is, but not in the way those words might convey. It takes the mids and it puts them exactly in the right place your ears would want mids to be. Does that make sense? I've always felt that the mastering of Adele's "Rolling in the Deep" put her vocals too far back from the instruments, which all have a stronger presence in the mix. Listening to it on the VERZA was the first time I didn't get that feeling. Her voice was right there where I wanted it to be and I'm sure I left my mouth unhinged as my M-100 played it with a beating...
   
  Bass, already a strong point of the M-100, became even more impactful, less boomy (not that it was very boomy to begin with) and had more control and a faster rate of decay. The difference wasn't as dramatic as the mids, but it changed the way nearly every song felt to me. Whereas my Infuse/cMoy usually elicits a foot-tap, the VERZA made me want to buy a drum set. The energy and verve of my music took on a whole new personality I can only describe as an auditory adrenaline rush. And, this is for Craigster, I barely had the volume knob turned past 30 degrees from OFF.
   
  I think another reason why the mids and bass became so lively was because their clarity increased significantly. Going back and forth between the Infuse/cMoy and VERZA really revealed the limitations of my current hardware. It's not a night and day difference (and, in my experience, it never is) but it's certainly "cloudy with a chance of rain" versus "sweet sunshiny day." Because of the increased (amazing) clarity, soundstage and instrument separation also improved.
   
I have yet to mention treble because if you've heard the M-100's treble without VERZA, you've heard the M-100's treble with VERZA. While I don't agree with DrSheep's assessment that the treble "suffers" on the VERZA, it does seem to be neglected considering how dramatic the other two frequencies are presented. It was only a 20 minute listen, but I feel the VERZA is totally worth the $600 asking price. My time with it was pure auditory bliss and I will definitely buy one once my funds allow for me to splurge on such elegant technical extravagance.


----------



## sdonati84

> Yesterday I got to play around with a VERZA at AC Gears in NYC. Since neither of my cell phones support USB audio out, I had to bring my laptop as a source. Set up was a snap. All I had to do was turn on the VERZA, plug it into my PC's USB port and Windows 7 automatically found the right drivers and within a minute I was up and running. I also had my portable stack there (Infuse 4G w/ Voodoo Sound double amped with a cMoyBB v2.03 feeding sonic bliss into a white M-100) to A-B test. The VERZA, like all V-MODA products I've encountered, is much smaller in person that it looks in photographs and was roughly the same size as my Infuse 4G, which is a 4.5-inch screen smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can you give us a brief comparison between m-80 unamped and m-100 with verza? Expecially for the mids...


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Yesterday I got to play around with a VERZA at AC Gears in NYC. Since neither of my cell phones support USB audio out, I had to bring my laptop as a source. Set up was a snap. All I had to do was turn on the VERZA, plug it into my PC's USB port and Windows 7 automatically found the right drivers and within a minute I was up and running. I also had my portable stack there (Infuse 4G w/ Voodoo Sound double amped with a cMoyBB v2.03 feeding sonic bliss into a white M-100) to A-B test. The VERZA, like all V-MODA products I've encountered, is much smaller in person that it looks in photographs and was roughly the same size as my Infuse 4G, which is a 4.5-inch screen smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the review SpiderNhan!  I'm really itching to pull the trigger on the VERZA and M-100 combo now.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

great review , nice honest asessment.  Has anyone done an A/B test of verza and dap x.  i have the dap x and would like to know if it would be worth the purchase. in my listening the dapx is a improvement over the iphone 4s and 5 , but only with certain IEM,S i own. example the fitear tg 334 is great with out the dapx only a slight improvement with it. but with the jh 16 or um,s night and day.
  sound changes accross the board bass is muddy and the clarity is effected as well . without an A/B test you wonder is it the song or something. then you add the dap x and all is good . Also the jh16 also is not its best with the dap x but good enough to go mobile.
   
  i live in nyc and know where the store is too. if need be i will do the test.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





sdonati84 said:


> Can you give us a brief comparison between m-80 unamped and m-100 with verza? Expecially for the mids...


 
  I didn't have my M-80 on hand at AC Gears to really do a direct comparison, but I did take my M-80 out of hiding 2 days ago and spent the entire day with them. I can't say my listening time with them was unamped since I was using my Infuse/cMoy, but briefly speaking (and I mean briefly) the difference between the M-80 and M-100 is about as dramatic as the difference between M-100 and M-100 + VERZA.
   
  M-80<M-100<M-100 + VERZA
   
  I love the M-80, and I love its sound, but after spending so much time with the M-100 I feel that the M-80's more neutral frequency response has less soul in the way it renders music. For certain genres, I prefer the flatter sound, but musically the M-80 falls behind. The M-80 is closer to studio monitor i.e. audiophile preferred, than the M-100 which has been described both as a basshead can AND an audiophile-grade headphone, which depending on source and headphone experience, it is. I've come to realize that neutral is not my preferred sound signature and the music genres I usually listen to, pop/rock and kpop, benefit from a little bass emphasis and treble sparkle.
   
  As for mids, the M-80 has always been praised for its mid presentation. If there's one thing I would like to improve on the M-100 sans VERZA, it' the mids. However, clarity, unamped or not, is clearly superior on the M-100 and in comparison the M-80 sounds a bit grainy. Not by a dramatic amount, in fact I didn't notice it until after spending months of primarily using the M-100, but it is certainly there. And because the VERZA makes the M-100 mids so much more present while also increasing the clarity, there really is no contest. I will see if I can make a  more in-depth comparison once I get my M-80 next to the VERZA.
   
  Also consider this:
  M-80 unamped - $150-$200
  M-100 unamped - $300
  M-100 + VERZA - $900


----------



## DJBaila

Cool overview of the Verza, Thx!


----------



## sdonati84

spidernhan said:


> I didn't have my M-80 on hand at AC Gears to really do a direct comparison, but I did take my M-80 out of hiding 2 days ago and spent the entire day with them. I can't say my listening time with them was unamped since I was using my Infuse/cMoy, but briefly speaking (and I mean briefly) the difference between the M-80 and M-100 is about as dramatic as the difference between M-100 and M-100 + VERZA.
> 
> M-80<M-100
> I love the M-80, and I love its sound, but after spending so much time with the M-100 I feel that the M-80's more neutral frequency response has less soul in the way it renders music. For certain genres, I prefer the flatter sound, but musically the M-80 falls behind. The M-80 is closer to studio monitor i.e. audiophile preferred, than the M-100 which has been described both as a basshead can AND an audiophile-grade headphone, which depending on source and headphone experience, it is. I've come to realize that neutral is not my preferred sound signature and the music genres I usually listen to, pop/rock and kpop, benefit from a little bass emphasis and treble sparkle.
> ...





Thanks for the answer,
in fact I own both M-80 and M-100. At first M-100 listen, I was instantly positively shocked by the bass quality and quantity but didn't like the evident midrange recession and the harshness of the low treble. I decided to give them some time and I used them for 3 months then switched back to M-80. I listen primarly to modern rock / alternative and some pop, Muse, Radiohead,... As of today I think M-80 do everything better apart from subbass. In comparison mids on the M-80 are very detailed and airy, M-100 mid bass is very recessed while the mid to high transition is quite fatiguing. Also the highs on M-80 are quite natural even if recessed. On M-100 low treble are boosted while the highest octave is more recessed than M-80, making them sounding unnatural and fatiguing to my ears. I asked you about verza and M-100 to see if verza addresses the shortcomings of M-100 from my point of view (I don't pretend to be an audiophile but a casual listener who likes good sound).


----------



## tateburns

I would love to hear some reviews of how this amp sounds with other headphones besides V-MODA cans. I own the Sennheiser HD-25 II's and their sound is drastically different from the M-80 and M-100's. In fact, I really don't prefer the sound of V-MODA's headphones in the slightest bit. I do, however, think the design of the new Verza amp is extremely sexy.
   
  Here's holding out for some more varied reviews!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





tateburns said:


> I would love to hear some reviews of how this amp sounds with other headphones besides V-MODA cans. I own the Sennheiser HD-25 II's and their sound is drastically different from the M-80 and M-100's. In fact, I really don't prefer the sound of V-MODA's headphones in the slightest bit. I do, however, think the design of the new Verza amp is extremely sexy.
> 
> Here's holding out for some more varied reviews!


 

 Just received and charged Verza.  As a Vamp owner, my biggest concern was volume as I was listening to Vamp near the top end.  I am pleased to report my top-end listening is at about 60% or 2 o'clock volume.  Verza fixes just about every shortcoming of Vamp.  Bass boost is a welcome addition and just the right amount I anticipated.  I am listening with Ultrasone Signature DJs and feel the mids coming out more than through Vamp, perhaps due to the added power (even though power rating is similar, I am perceiving Verza about 30% louder at the same settings using high gain on both).  Bass is definitely highlighted on Verza moreso than Vamp, so this is not a neutral amp, but very enjoyable for bassheads.  I imagine with headphones that are bass light or more neutral, Verza would do a great job bringing out their low end and improving their sound.  As with all V-Moda products, Verza is great looking and solidly built with lots of accessories.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly mp3's at 128 kbs. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


----------



## songmic

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly mp3's at 128 kbs. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


 
   
  You mean some "lossless" music.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly mp3's at 128 kbs. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


 
  With all due respect, but why would you pay $600 for a marketed high-quality DAC/amp when you use 128 kbps music files?


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: Metallo cases for iPhone 5 is open for order now .


----------



## krismusic

You want at least 320 kps. Record a track and you should hear why.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> You want at least 320 kps. Record a track and you should hear why.


 
  Off topic: I normally use 320 VBR, but will fix rate be better or it isn't really necessary?


----------



## Sacman

The slide mount of the Metallo cases to the Versa is great. It's clever and looks very slick and clean. However, I come from a Ham Radio background and I wouldn't want to degrade my phone's reception by placing a metallic or alluminum shroud around the unit. Is there any plans for developing a slide mountable case for our phones that's not made of metal or alluminum?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Off topic: I normally use 320 VBR, but will fix rate be better or it isn't really necessary?


 
  The difference between VBR and CBR at 320 are very thin. You won't be able to notice it, if you didn't try really hard to catch it.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> The difference between VBR and CBR at 320 are very thin. You won't be able to notice it, if you didn't try really hard to catch it.


 
  Thanks, that's all I need to know.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly *mp3's at 128 kbs*. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


 
  None of your high end gear will perform near its potential with anything less than 256K and IMO can't even be properly evaluated based on 128kbs files, especially amps where the differences are more subtle than headphones.  I don't think you need to go lossless as it isn't always practical for portability due to volume size.  However, there is a huge audible difference between 128 and 256+ that will make all your gear sound better.


----------



## HawnMusic

Had the VERSA for a few days now.  Couple observations...maybe someone can offer some guiadance:
   
  1) I'm a happy camper with the VERSA & my Ipod Classic w/ mostly SE535 & PX100. (even made my ancient HD580 sound good on high gain)
  2) I'm not a basshead, but like having the bass boost so I don't have to crank-up the volume too much (my ears are hurting since I've been playing so much w/ the VERSA).....for me, bass boost might not be needed with the PX100
  3) I don't see a way to play the VERSA while plugged into a wall or cigarette lighter.  I know its meant to be portable, but would be fun to use while charging.  Maybe I just don't see the right set-up.
  4) I got my Note2 to play with the VERSA, but it was not a pure line-out connection.  The volume buttons on the Note2 change the overall sound thru the VERSA unlike the Ipod which is a line-level source feed.  Is there some special config I missed?  Just did a plug & play per the toggle switches.
   
  waiting on to check out the cases for the classic & the note 2


----------



## AnakChan

hawnmusic said:


> Had the VERSA for a few days now.  Couple observations...maybe someone can offer some guiadance:
> 
> 1) I'm a happy camper with the VERSA & my Ipod Classic w/ mostly SE535 & PX100. (even made my ancient HD580 sound good on high gain)
> 2) I'm not a basshead, but like having the bass boost so I don't have to crank-up the volume too much (my ears are hurting since I've been playing so much w/ the VERSA).....for me, bass boost might not be needed with the PX100
> ...



#3 that's how the VAmp & Verza operates. Charging & using are mutually exclusive operations
4# same with Galaxy S3. Recommendation is to max the volume on the Samsung device & control the volume on the Versa instead.


----------



## Theogenes

As an aside, I love seeing people make their first posts on this... It seems that V-Moda's focus on sound that is both fashionable and fun may draw in some new victims members for the Head-Fi community!!


----------



## Arkyle

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly mp3's at 128 kbs. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


 
  Wow, this was the first time I read something like this on Head-Fi!
  My friend owns a GS3 and although I've only tried it a few times I can say it actually has a decent DAC (sounds similar to the one on the S1, which IMO is way better than the GS2's), but the amp is pathetic, just as low-powered as the S2's. 
   
  On a side note, I'm still mesmerized by the design of the VERZA. I was thinking about getting a FiiO portable amp/DAC so I'm eager to see comparisons between them; I don't think the VERZA will ever sound 6 times better than the FiiO amps, but for the built quality, the design, and all those features I might think about getting one.


----------



## takenlife

golferbrad6664 said:


> I have had the VERZA since MONDAY. It has very little effect with my SAMSUNG GALAXY 3. The phone must have a good DAC. The VERZA did improve my laptop sound. I can't use bass boost with usb. To be honest my music is mostly mp3's at 128 kbs. Maybe I need some lossy music to bring out the verza


I think hes trolling.


----------



## Impulse

Just because he isn't gushing?


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





sdonati84 said:


> Thanks for the answer,
> in fact I own both M-80 and M-100. At first M-100 listen, I was instantly positively shocked by the bass quality and quantity but didn't like the evident midrange recession and the harshness of the low treble. I decided to give them some time and I used them for 3 months then switched back to M-80. I listen primarly to modern rock / alternative and some pop, Muse, Radiohead,... As of today I think M-80 do everything better apart from subbass. In comparison mids on the M-80 are very detailed and airy, M-100 mid bass is very recessed while the mid to high transition is quite fatiguing. Also the highs on M-80 are quite natural even if recessed. On M-100 low treble are boosted while the highest octave is more recessed than M-80, making them sounding unnatural and fatiguing to my ears. I asked you about verza and M-100 to see if verza addresses the shortcomings of M-100 from my point of view (I don't pretend to be an audiophile but a casual listener who likes good sound).


 
  To each his ears. I have noticed that the M-100 is a little more sensitive to its source than the M-80 is. I usually listen using my cMoy for both headphones whether it's through my phone or laptop and I notice that the M-100's sound changes more drastically between devices. On my Galaxy Note, which has a Yamaha DAC, the M-100 sounds thin, has less bass and is overall kind of lifeless. Through my Infuse 4G, which has a Wolfson DAC, the sound is more robust and engaging throughout the spectrum while soundstage and spatial position of instruments, which sound flat on the Galaxy Note, take on a more three-dimensional effect. On the other hand, the M-80 sounds virtually the same through both devices except for a tiny bass boost through the Infuse 4G that is easily compensated for on the Note by increasing the volume a notch. If there any sonic differences between my sources they aren't picked up by the M-80.
   
  May I ask you what kind of source and file types you're using?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





takenlife said:


> I think hes trolling.


 
  He's not trolling...


----------



## Craigster75

I have been listening to Verza for about 5 hours now, A/Bing with Vamp, M-100 and Ultrasone Signature DJ.  I am holding Verza in my hand listening to every genre and just being amazed.  I am also confused by something that is actually a plus for Verza and wondering if anyone can answer what may or may not be a techinical question:
   
  Vamp is 150mw/channel.  For higher volume listening, I have Vamp at 90% of top volume.  With lower level recordings, like old CD transfers, I can listen at full volume.  With Verza, I was concerned I would have the same issue.  Happily, this is not the case.  The highest volume on Verza I can listen to comfortably is about 60%, yet output to my Iphone is only 130mw/channel.  I have both set on high gain.  Why would Verza drive the same headphones to much higher volume than Vamp when they have comparable power?
   
  If I never purchased Vamp and paid full price for Verza with no upgrade, I would be highly satisfied with my purchase.  There are other products that offer elements of what Verza does, but nothing that does everything Verza does.  I am also loving the bass boost on Verza and do feel the overall SQ is even better than Vamp which is excellent.  I believe this may relate to Verza being voiced with the M-100 and Verza compensating somewhat for the laid back mids of the M-100 as vocals present slightly more forward.  I also want everyone to be aware Verza has PLENTY of power.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I have both set on high gain.


 
  What is the Verza (and Vamp) like on low gain. I like low gain more because it has more detail.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> What is the Verza (and Vamp) like on low gain. I like low gain more because it has more detail.


 

 The volume difference is noticeable, but not dramatic.  You make a good point about greater detail with low gain as a general rule.   I am actually switching over to low gain now since there is still more than enough power available than I need.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I have been listening to Verza for about 5 hours now, A/Bing with Vamp, M-100 and Ultrasone Signature DJ.  I am holding Verza in my hand listening to every genre and just being amazed.  I am also confused by something that is actually a plus for Verza and wondering if anyone can answer what may or may not be a techinical question:
> 
> Vamp is 150mw/channel.  For higher volume listening, I have Vamp at 90% of top volume.  With lower level recordings, like old CD transfers, I can listen at full volume.  With Verza, I was concerned I would have the same issue.  Happily, this is not the case.  The highest volume on Verza I can listen to comfortably is about 60%, yet output to my Iphone is only 130mw/channel.  I have both set on high gain.  Why would Verza drive the same headphones to much higher volume than Vamp when they have comparable power?
> 
> If I never purchased Vamp and paid full price for Verza with no upgrade, I would be highly satisfied with my purchase.  There are other products that offer elements of what Verza does, but nothing that does everything Verza does.  I am also loving the bass boost on Verza and do feel the overall SQ is even better than Vamp which is excellent.  I believe this may relate to Verza being voiced with the M-100 and Verza compensating somewhat for the laid back mids of the M-100 as vocals present slightly more forward.  I also want everyone to be aware Verza has PLENTY of power.


 
   
   
  Glad to hear you're not having the same issue with your Verza!  I get the feeling something was wrong with your Vamp.  I will know shortly, as I will have a Verza on hand to compare.  My Vamp get's VERY loud, even on low gain.


----------



## sdonati84

spidernhan said:


> To each his ears. I have noticed that the M-100 is a little more sensitive to its source than the M-80 is. I usually listen using my cMoy for both headphones whether it's through my phone or laptop and I notice that the M-100's sound changes more drastically between devices. On my Galaxy Note, which has a Yamaha DAC, the M-100 sounds thin, has less bass and is overall kind of lifeless. Through my Infuse 4G, which has a Wolfson DAC, the sound is more robust and engaging throughout the spectrum while soundstage and spatial position of instruments, which sound flat on the Galaxy Note, take on a more three-dimensional effect. On the other hand, the M-80 sounds virtually the same through both devices except for a tiny bass boost through the Infuse 4G that is easily compensated for on the Note by increasing the volume a notch. If there any sonic differences between my sources they aren't picked up by the M-80.
> 
> May I ask you what kind of source and file types you're using?




I use an ipod touch 5g as source with aac 256k / alac files. I also tested both M-80 and M-100 with an international Galaxy S3 (i9300) with Wolfson DAC using flac files, but the better result in terms of clarity and detail is obtained with the ipod (even if they are very close).
Usually I listen at 1/3 ipod max volume for M-80, a bit more for M-100 to match M-80 volume,...


----------



## Bostonears

mtthefirst said:


> The difference between VBR and CBR at 320 are very thin. You won't be able to notice it, if you didn't try really hard to catch it.


 
   
  You shouldn't hear _any_ difference in sound quality between 320 VBR and 320 CBR. The advantage of VBR is that it usually creates smaller files, because it doesn't maintain the very high bit rate where it isn't needed (such as in low complexity music passages).
   
  Anyone who thinks they can hear a difference between 320 VBR and 320 CBR should try prove it to themselves using the ABX blind testing plug-in for Foobar2000.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Vamp is 150mw/channel.  For higher volume listening, I have Vamp at 90% of top volume.  With lower level recordings, like old CD transfers, I can listen at full volume.  With Verza, I was concerned I would have the same issue.  Happily, this is not the case.  The highest volume on Verza I can listen to comfortably is about 60%, yet output to my Iphone is only 130mw/channel.  I have both set on high gain.  Why would Verza drive the same headphones to much higher volume than Vamp when they have comparable power?


 
  I am not sure about this one either as I noticed the same thing with my VERZA vs. my VAMP at the same dial setting at low gain.  To further complicate the issue, you can use the VERZA with iDevices with the USB-DAC mode at 150mw/channel and makes it even louder.  But again, I do think something is not right about your VAMP as there should be no reason to have it at 90% on high gain, unless your source files were mastered at VERY LOW volume...


----------



## yamadadhk

i'm stlll using vamp now and pairing up with my ipod nano 6 and my ipod nano 5.
   
  i will not considering to purchase vamp verza at this moment


----------



## kessomatt

I am still a/b testing with my iphone 5 and still struggling to hear a difference. Sometimes I think I can hear it others not. One thing I do like is the bass boost vs using my zo1. The zo adds some coloration.

Is it me or does the metallo case have the headphone port covered?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





bostonears said:


> You shouldn't hear _any_ difference in sound quality between 320 VBR and 320 CBR. The advantage of VBR is that it usually creates smaller files, because it doesn't maintain the very high bit rate where it isn't needed (such as in low complexity music passages).
> 
> Anyone who thinks they can hear a difference between 320 VBR and 320 CBR should try prove it to themselves using the ABX blind testing plug-in for Foobar2000.


 
   
  I would agree with this for the most part.  I just can't stand the principle of VBR.  Why not just use CBR?  The size difference is negligible.  This may be somewhat irrational, but this entire forum is based on the irrational behaviors of audiophiles, right?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Is it me or does the metallo case have the headphone port covered?


 
   
  I don't believe so.  Remember the iPhone 5 has the HP port on the bottom.  TBH though, I have not seen a picture of the bottom of the iPhone 5 Metallo case.  Given that the GS3 case has an opening for the HP port though, you can safely assume that the same exists for iPhone 5.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





yamadadhk said:


> i'm stlll using vamp now and pairing up with my ipod nano 6 and my ipod nano 5.
> 
> i will not considering to purchase vamp verza at this moment


 

 So you are running an extension cable from Vamp to your nanos?  Isn't that cumbersome?  Out of curiosity, why would you have purchased Vamp without an Iphone 4?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I am not sure about this one either as I noticed the same thing with my VERZA vs. my VAMP at the same dial setting at low gain.  To further complicate the issue, you can use the VERZA with iDevices with the USB-DAC mode at 150mw/channel and makes it even louder.  But again, I do think something is not right about your VAMP as there should be no reason to have it at 90% on high gain, unless your source files were mastered at VERY LOW volume...


 


 So you do hear significantly louder volume produced by Verza vs Vamp, like 30% more as I do?  If that is the case, it would be great if Val could provide a technical explanation how he was able to generate much higher volumes using comparable power while maintaining SQ.
   
  I also wonder if there was a bad batch of Vamps as I read some comments on other threads where some stated they couldn't tell the difference between Vamp and volume direct from their Iphone.


----------



## miceblue

speakerphile said:


> bostonears said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't hear _any_ difference in sound quality between 320 VBR and 320 CBR. The advantage of VBR is that it usually creates smaller files, because it doesn't maintain the very high bit rate where it isn't needed (such as in low complexity music passages).
> ...




Meh, 256 kbps is good enough for me. There is no point in using 320 kbps if I can't tell the difference between 256 kbps VBR MP3 and CD-quality FLAC. The Foobar test I did is on my YouTube channel but I'm using a mobile device at the moment and it's more trouble than it's worth.
 www.youtube.com/miceblue425


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Meh, 256 kbps is good enough for me. There is no point in using 320 kbps if I can't tell the difference between 256 kbps VBR MP3 and CD-quality FLAC. The Foobar test I did is on my YouTube channel but I'm using a mobile device at the moment and it's more trouble than it's worth.
> www.youtube.com/miceblue425


 

 +1 law of diminishing returns, especially when considering valuable storage space for portable use.


----------



## jonnio

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> So you do hear significantly louder volume produced by Verza vs Vamp, like 30% more as I do?  If that is the case, it would be great if Val could provide a technical explanation how he was able to generate much higher volumes using comparable power while maintaining SQ.
> 
> I also wonder if there was a bad batch of Vamps as I read some comments on other threads where some stated they couldn't tell the difference between Vamp and volume direct from their Iphone.


 

 Conversely one of The Amazon reviews on VAMP said he sent it back to Amazon because he couldn't get the volume to go low enough to not hurt his ears.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> So you do hear significantly louder volume produced by Verza vs Vamp, like 30% more as I do?  If that is the case, it would be great if Val could provide a technical explanation how he was able to generate much higher volumes using comparable power while maintaining SQ.
> 
> I also wonder if there was a bad batch of Vamps as I read some comments on other threads where some stated they couldn't tell the difference between Vamp and volume direct from their Iphone.


 
  I think the two AMP differently but definitely not a 30% difference, and mine has some hissing issue plus in need of the firmware update.  I will test it again once my VAMP is back from RMA (again).  I do suggest to have your VAMP RMA back to V-MODA for a check up.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Off to test the VERZA with my M-100 and V-80. Be back with impressions later.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





jonnio said:


> Conversely one of The Amazon reviews on VAMP said he sent it back to Amazon because he couldn't get the volume to go low enough to not hurt his ears.


 

 If a reviewer said they that, their credibility is lost with me.  There is no such thing as an amp that can't be turned low enough.  However, this being Head-fi,  I am bracing myself for a post from someone contradicting that statement.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I think the two AMP differently but definitely not a 30% difference, and mine has some hissing issue plus in need of the firmware update.  I will test it again once my VAMP is back from RMA (again).  I do suggest to have your VAMP RMA back to V-MODA for a check up.


 

 Agreed.  Already emailed V-Moda, but don't expect to hear back until after the weekend.  Something just isn't right, but I am in bliss with Verza, so no urgency.


----------



## jonnio

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> If a reviewer said they that, their credibility is lost with me.  There is no such thing as an amp that can't be turned low enough.  However, this being Head-fi,  I am bracing myself for a post from someone contradicting that statement.


 

 hehe, I didn't say he knew what he was talking about


----------



## miceblue

craigster75 said:


> jonnio said:
> 
> 
> > Conversely one of The Amazon reviews on VAMP said he sent it back to Amazon because he couldn't get the volume to go low enough to not hurt his ears.
> ...




That certainly can happen. FiiO LOD automatically makes the iDevice pump out maximum volume. If an external amp has a gain more then 2.5 (from my experience) that might be too loud for the end user if they are using sensitive headphones/earphones. It's even worse if the potentiometer has a channel imbalance at low volume levels because then you need to turn up the volume to get past that point (cough O2 with 1.0x gain). Even with the C5's 2.3x gain at the lowest volume level through the iPhone and L3 LOD, the M-100's are pretty loud for me while listening in a quiet environment.


----------



## kessomatt

Does anyone with a verza have an ipad mini? I've been considering one but saw a few threads on the headphone out being kind of weak.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Does anyone with a verza have an ipad mini? I've been considering one but saw a few threads on the headphone out being kind of weak.


 
  I don't have one but I don't see why it will not work when the VERZA works just fine with the iPod Touch 5th Gen.


----------



## SpiderNhan

So I brought out my V-80 to have a play date with the VERZA and upon my initial listen I thought that the VERZA added too much power to it. So much, in fact, that the sound actually suffered. Upon further listening, however, I think it was my source file that was the culprit and not the VERZA's effect on the V-80. After a good 30 minutes of listening and A-B testing I feel that VERZA drives the V-80 quite hard adding a nice dose of sub bass(I mean good, thick low-end) and makes the mids even more pronounced. It gave the music an energy that, while powerful and full of slam, sounded closer to what the M-100 sounds like when paired with VERZA as opposed to the stock V-80 sound. To fans of the V-80 sound signature, this may be detrimental.
   
  However, towards the end of my session I had trouble discerning the differences between VERZA and no VERZA with BOTH the M-100 AND V-80 and I think it may be due to listening fatigue, so take all I have said with giant blocks of salt licks. i actually don't trust anything I just wrote.


----------



## kessomatt

Anyone else bothered the hoops you have to jump through to get the bass boost activated?  I wish they switched that with the 3d button.  I would probably never use that one anyways.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I don't believe so.  Remember the iPhone 5 has the HP port on the bottom.  TBH though, I have not seen a picture of the bottom of the iPhone 5 Metallo case.  Given that the GS3 case has an opening for the HP port though, you can safely assume that the same exists for iPhone 5.


 
  Look at this pic - it is clearly covered.  
   
   
  Edit- actually the right end looks rounded.  Maybe its the pic because the port seems like its farther to the edge when its naked.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Anyone else bothered the hoops you have to jump through to get the bass boost activated?  I wish they switched that with the 3d button.  I would probably never use that one anyways.


 
  Yes, as it is the same method for the VAMP and VERZA.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Anyone else bothered the hoops you have to jump through to get the bass boost activated?  I wish they switched that with the 3d button.  I would probably never use that one anyways.


 

 Yes, not sure of the reasoning behind this.  If this process was needed, I would have preferred to jump through hoops for the 3D button since I will likely never use it and have the convenient one-touch for the bass boost.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Look at this pic - it is clearly covered.
> 
> 
> Edit- actually the right end looks rounded.  Maybe its the pic because the port seems like its farther to the edge when its naked.


 
  I disagree.  You can actually see where the left opening flares out to allow for the HP port.


----------



## Craigster75

For anyone who has a smartphone or player that doesn't anticipate a matching Metallo, I am using 3M duo-stick strips with my Iphone 4 and Verza.  It hold securely and is removable.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> For anyone who has a smartphone or player that doesn't anticipate a matching Metallo, I am using 3M duo-stick strips with my Iphone 4 and Verza.  It hold securely and is removable.


 
  Pics?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> For anyone who has a smartphone or player that doesn't anticipate a matching Metallo, I am using 3M duo-stick strips with my Iphone 4 and Verza.  It hold securely and is removable.


 
   
  Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Pics?


----------



## SpiderNhan

Beautiful. Thanks!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Well, the VERZA does comes with bands right?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> Well, the VERZA does comes with bands right?


 

 Yes, but I could never use them without interfering with the screen or home button- too annoying for practical use.


----------



## takenlife

craigster75 said:


>




Hahaha that neato


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, finally someone who thinks the same! I don't know how people can use the phone part of the iPhone with rubber bands, let alone not having the band in the way of the home button (though I admit that I don't need the home button with custom jailbreak gestures).


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Ah, finally someone who thinks the same! I don't know how people can use the phone part of the iPhone with rubber bands, let alone not having the band in the way of the home button (though I admit that I don't need the home button with custom jailbreak gestures).


 
   
  The Metallo iPhone 5 and Galaxy S3 cases will be shipping from the factory today to LA.  So, place your orders!  THEY ARE SICK cases just by themselves, you don't need a vamp but it COMPLETELY changes the look of your phone to be sophisticated.  We aren't officially supporting iPhone 5 w VAMP VERZA until our short cable arrives, but there are other short lightning cables on the market in Amazon.com or you can get a small usb-micro USB and add the lightning tip Apple makes.

 Everyone will ask you "what type of phone is that"?  And they always strangely say, "it can be used as a weapon".


----------



## Impulse

The iPhone one looks much better IMO (this coming from an Android fanboy)... I can't get over those visible gaps on the inside edges of the SGS3 case, I imagine it's unavoidable (curvy phone, square case design, square peg in a round hole kinda thing) and I'm sure it does fit the phone well and securely, just looks odd IMO.

That's gonna become such a dust trap too... Even cases that cover the entire back tend to build up dust and crap between them and the phone. Are there plans for any other Android models beyond the SGS4 or are you waiting to see how those two are received?

At the same time, Samsung's phones probably benefit the most from the Metallo when it comes to looks and-in hand feel. LG's been using glass a-la-iPhone 4, HTC's gone with plastic unibodies (like Nokia, see: One X) and with aluminum EVO LTE, now The One), etc. Samsung's stuck with removable batteries which doesn't leave a lot of choices unfortunately.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Yeah I definitely agree that METALLO is a unique-looking design. It's not quite square like some phones, it's not quite rounded like others; it doesn't have a "screen cutout" that's rectangular like most cases either. One question I have about the METALLO cases though: is it padded at all? I'm not sure I would feel comfortable having a metal case right on the phone's case/screen. Most metal cases have some sort of secondary silicone, or plastic, protection layer under the metal case, let alone a screen protector.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeah I definitely agree that METALLO is a unique-looking design. It's not quite square like some phones, it's not quite rounded like others; it doesn't have a "screen cutout" that's rectangular like most cases either. One question I have about the METALLO cases though: is it padded at all? I'm not sure I would feel comfortable having a metal case right on the phone's case/screen. Most metal cases have some sort of secondary silicone, or plastic, protection layer under the metal case, let alone a screen protector.


 
  I hope so, otherwise it will ground the antenna and dud your receptions.  And what I would really like to see is to have a universal kit for the VERZA, so we can dock whatever we like with it.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I'm not worried about the reception, I'm worried about the metal case killing the phone itself. The METALLO cases don't come with a screen protector (I think screen protectors are not too useful for well-built phones, but evidently people buy them up). >_<''
   
  You're putting an aluminum case on a glass (or plastic) screen and against an aluminum (or plastic) phone body. Any movement between the two will eventually lead to some "pretty" ugly scratches, and the iPhone 5 is known to be prone to scratches:

   
   
http://v-moda.com/metallo-iphone5
  Quote: 





> [size=10pt]*Reception Friendly:*[/size] Rigorously tested globally in North America, Europe and Asia to ensure call reception and data is acceptable or improved, in some instances speeds increase (results vary by phone, WiFi, Bluetooth and service provider networks as models are often localized)


----------



## DrSheep

I know that the absolute best screen pro for the iPhone is made by SGP and their GLAS.tR series, and their Steinheil is great too.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCGzKDTFBSQ.


----------



## valkolton

*Metallo comes with a protector for it in the kit - we need to add that to the product description ASAP, sorry about that.  That is what caused the delay!*
   
  It also includes the VERZADOCK plate to lock it into VAMP VERZA AND ____, as well as a guitar pick and allen wrench.  That photo showing any gaps may be misleading it is very form fitting (we had to photoshop the black model shown it was originally silver).  Sometimes (not usually) we have to photoshop the colors as it costs and takes a lot of $ to take one photo let alone the exponential combinations available once you add VAMP + METALLO + PHONE COLORS. But we love photography so it's worth it!
   
  Original color photo:
   

   
   
  -V


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> *Metallo comes with a protector for it in the kit - we need to add that to the product description ASAP, sorry about that.  That is what caused the delay!*
> 
> It also includes the VERZADOCK plate to lock it into VAMP VERZA AND ____, as well as a guitar pick and allen wrench.  That photo showing any gaps may be misleading it is very form fitting (we had to photoshop the black model shown it was originally silver).  Sometimes (not usually) we have to photoshop the colors as it costs and takes a lot of $ to take one photo let alone the exponential combinations available once you add VAMP + METALLO + PHONE COLORS. But we love photography so it's worth it!
> 
> ...


 
  Okay, that's really great to know, and relieving. Thank you for the update Val!


----------



## sherthang

Can you please update us on the space or lack thereof for the headphone port on the iPhone 5 case? If the hole does exist, what is the spacing like? Will an accessory like the square card reader fit?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Can you please update us on the space or lack thereof for the headphone port on the iPhone 5 case? If the hole does exist, what is the spacing like? Will an accessory like the square card reader fit?
> Thanks in advance!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





valkolton said:


>


 
  Opening for power/sleep button. Opening for volume rocker. Opening for headphone port? NAH!
 Just saying.


----------



## scrypt

I was just looking at the Metallo orange case and thinking it matched my M-100s' orange shields.  In fact, the color's exactly the same, which might explain why the V-Moda store is currently out of shields in that color:  Black and orange are the new black and red.  Stendhal, meet Halloween.
  
 The question for me is not whether the Verza and Metallo are too expensive but rather whether any portable DAC/Amp in that class will fit my budget.  When I'm in the market for one, the Verza clearly will be the most stylish and versatile choice.  Additionally, it will charge my phone during a blackout, and I've now lived through three in NYC.
  
 The issue is _not_ that the Japanese-made Verza is overpriced or price-crippled by Apple, but rather that it's being compared to the good but less elegant/inclusive solutions available to many post-Jellybean Android devices.  For now, I'm making do with a Fiio E7 and an OTG cable, but it would be obnoxious to compare that setup's price point to the Verza. 
  
 I won't be picking up a Verza at launch, but I intend to after I move later in the year. If I'm going to buy pricey kit, I'd rather set up shop in a place which is less prone to blackouts and floods. 
  
 When I travel, I often use Finale, Live Suite, Komplete and Digital Performer with my M-100s, a MacBook Pro, an Apogee One and a Keystation 32.  If I'm going to carry a charger as well, it might as well be a gorgeous DAC/Amp for my smartphone.


----------



## dilinator

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> The question for me is not whether the Verza and Metallo are too expensive but rather whether any portable DAC/Amp in that class will fit my budget.  When I'm in the market for one, the Verza clearly will be the most stylish and versatile choice.  Additionally, it will charge my phone during a blackout, and I've now lived through three in NYC.
> 
> When I travel, I often use Finale, Live Suite, Komplete and Digital Performer with my M-100s, a MacBook Pro, an Apogee One and a Keystation 32.  If I'm going to carry a charger as well, it might as well be a gorgeous DAC/Amp for my smartphone. 
   
  As an aside, would you ever consider using your Verza as your interface? I barely use mics when I'm on the road and I'd rather not have to carry two amps... why should I carry around my Duet if I have a perfectly decent and well-matched amp for my headphones of choice?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Right, but if you look at the iPhone 5 METALLO case, the headphone port appears to be blocked, no?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Right, but if you look at the iPhone 5 METALLO case, the headphone port appears to be blocked, no?


 

 This is an important clarification from Val.  Currently with Vamp or the way I have Verza hooked up without Metallo, I can simply take my headphones out of the amp jack and place in the Iphone jack when I receive an incoming call.  If the jack is blocked, that would be a major inconvenience.  I hope that is not the case and the designers took this into account.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice pun, and yes I agree. The Galaxy S III METALLO case has a headphone "slot" so it's interesting that the iPhone 5 one doesn't. Maybe this is an older prototype photo? (though knowing V-MODA, that probably won't happen)


----------



## DrSheep

Some mentioned this before, but the left speaker hole is slightly bigger than the right side, so the jack should be open. Why mil two port holes when they are close enough that you can do away with just one?


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





dilinator said:


> As an aside, would you ever consider using your Verza as your interface? I barely use mics when I'm on the road and I'd rather not have to carry two amps... why should I carry around my Duet if I have a perfectly decent and well-matched amp for my headphones of choice?


 
  I'd think of the Verza specifically as something to use with my most portable sources and not my laptop setup. I'd use it on my train ride to Westchester every weekend and in transit, while dinking with a tablet in a coffee shop awaiting friends, in the corner with the light off when my grillfiend's sleeping, on planes when the intent is to save my laptop's battery, etc., etc.  The laptop rig's more for use in my hotel or friends' room:-- the place where I'm staying or specific musical destinations.
   
  My grillfiend, her twin and I are talking about going to London in September.  If we make the trip, I'm not sure I want to subject my pro setup to the maze of zeal and inattention that is airport security -- not unless I'm sure I'll be spending days in a room by myself, and if that were the sitch, I doubt we'd be traveling together, h-m-m-m?

 I do think I'll experiment with using the Verza as my O when playing back tracks and virtual instruments -- mostly because I'm curious about the sound differences between it and reference kit.  I've actually rough-mixed using TF-10s and then played the results on speaks just to see how misleading my fun IEMs proved to be.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Some mentioned this before, but the left speaker hole is slightly bigger than the right side, so the jack should be open. Why mil two port holes when they are close enough that you can do away with just one?


 
  Better structural integrity?
   
  Anywho, I was browsing V-MODA's high-resolution photos and the leftmost cut-out does seem to become wider as if making room for the larger headphone port, but from the angle of the photo, it still seems too close to the position of the home-screen button for it to be at the iPhone 5's headphone port, maybe...


----------



## nickgoldman

When will the Vamp Verza / iPhone 5 Metallocase be available on Amazon UK?
   
  I don't want to get stung on import duty.


----------



## DrSheep

Remember those are PS photos and not really the real thing, so I will reserve any judgement on the Metallo until someone here post an actual photo of the thing.


----------



## musical-kage

That image of the iPhone 5 case at least is a 3D model, that has been rendered (and not very well). Its not photographed.
   
  I can tell a 3D render from a mile off these days as I'm a 3D artist myself, so its certainly a concept or a copy of some kind


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





musical-kage said:


> That image of the iPhone 5 case at least is a 3D model, that has been rendered (and not very well). Its not photographed.
> 
> I can tell a 3D render from a mile off these days as I'm a 3D artist myself, so its certainly a concept or a copy of some kind


 
  Yeah the high-resolution images show jagged edges, so I figured it wasn't a real photo. :x


----------



## musical-kage

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeah the high-resolution images show jagged edges, so I figured it wasn't a real photo. :x


 
  Yep, they've misplaced the location, because if you look at the high resolution, you can see that as well as the speaker hole on the left, it turns circular at one end, which means there is infact space for the 3.5mm jack. It's just not shown very well.


----------



## DrSheep

BTW, anyone here tested the VERZA in 3D with their cars yet?  My car believe it or not only has an iPod connection and not a 3.5 mm line-in, and I really don't want to use BT to steam it.


----------



## kessomatt

I wish this came with a case. Surprised it didn't but then again these things are already pretty pricy.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I wish this came with a case. Surprised it didn't but then again these things are already pretty pricy.


 
  More or less, but I rather have a universal sliding/docking back plate so we can just stick whatever to it.


----------



## takenlife

scrypt said:


> I'd think of the Verza specifically as something to use with my most portable sources and not my laptop setup. I'd use it on my train ride to Westchester every weekend and in transit, while dinking with a tablet in a coffee shop awaiting friends, in the corner with the light off when my grillfiend's sleeping, on planes when the intent is to save my laptop's battery, etc., etc.  The laptop rig's more for use in my hotel or friends' room:-- the place where I'm staying or specific musical destinations.
> 
> My grillfiend, her twin and I are talking about going to London in September.  If we make the trip, I'm not sure I want to subject my pro setup to the maze of zeal and inattention that is airport security -- not unless I'm sure I'll be spending days in a room by myself, and if that were the sitch, I doubt we'd be traveling together, h-m-m-m?
> 
> ...


----------



## dilinator

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> I do think I'll experiment with using the Verza as my O when playing back tracks and virtual instruments -- mostly because I'm curious about the sound differences between it and reference kit.  I've actually rough-mixed using TF-10s and then played the results on speaks just to see how misleading my fun IEMs proved to be.


 
   
   
  I've always thought when mixing it's good to hear it on as many systems as your ears are used to and have variety between those systems, I have some KRKs, my M-100s and some laptop speakers and I get pretty decent sound and consistency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


> My grillfiend, her twin and I are talking about going to London in September.  If we make the trip, I'm not sure I want to subject my pro setup to the maze of zeal and inattention that is airport security -- not unless I'm sure I'll be spending days in a room by myself, and if that were the sitch, I doubt we'd be traveling together, h-m-m-m?


 
   
  Head-fi meetup at a local pub?


----------



## darkxvx

About the headphone port opening on the Metallo Case for the iPhone 5, if you look closely at the interview engadget had with val (http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/13/v-moda-vamp-versa-headphone-amp-dac-metallo-case/), you can see around 8:12 that there is a headphone port opening.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





darkxvx said:


> About the headphone port opening on the Metallo Case for the iPhone 5, if you look closely at the interview engadget had with val (http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/13/v-moda-vamp-versa-headphone-amp-dac-metallo-case/), you can see around 8:12 that there is a headphone port opening.


 
  Good eye! I only watched the Head-Fi video.
  That Engadget video is leagues more informative than the Head-Fi one.... T_T
   
  VERZA does come with a screen protector.


----------



## kfki

The metallic case sliding mechanism is cool but it only applied to certain mobile device. It's not universal applicable to all devices. You still need rubber bands to merry the devices together. 
  101 bucks for a metallic case??!!! pretty steep for me!


----------



## Speakerphile

Other similar aluminum cases on the market are around the same price range.  Not saying you won't find one cheaper, so please, no examples necessary.  You cannot really compare this to a $30 silicone case though.  For a product like this coming from a company that is not in the case business, the price isn't ridiculous.  It is a little high though.


----------



## smcginni

I'm with DrSheep.  Would love a universal plate. I have a decent incase for my iPhone 4 and this would be great.  For me, the aluminum will get dented and scratched with use, so I'd rather destroy lesser cases.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> I'm with DrSheep.  Would love a universal plate. I have a decent incase for my iPhone 4 and this would be great.  For me, the aluminum will get dented and scratched with use, so I'd rather destroy lesser cases.


 
  Thanks.
   
  Off topic: the absolute best plastic and leather cases I found were SGP's, and they makes the best screen protectors too.  Check them out.
   
  http://www.spigen.com/


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kfki said:


> The metallic case sliding mechanism is cool but it only applied to certain mobile device. It's not universal applicable to all devices. You still need rubber bands to merry the devices together.
> 101 bucks for a metallic case??!!! pretty steep for me!


 
  Sure a hundred is a bit steep, but when most people op to buy a couple of crap cases over the device's life time, the savings is apparent.  My draw is full of cases I wish I haven't bought...


----------



## DrSheep

OMG, V-MODA just refunded all $600 on my VERZA!!!


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> OMG, V-MODA just refunded all $600 on my VERZA!!!


 
   
  What happened?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> What happened?


 
  The VAMP/VERZA upgrade deal .  But since I already have my VERZA before hand, I guess they want to make life easier and refund it all.


----------



## SpiderNhan

drsheep said:


> The VAMP/VERZA upgrade deal .  But since I already have my VERZA before hand, I guess they want to make life easier and refund it all.



So you bought a VAMP and got a free VERZA? You sure it wasn't a mistake?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> So you bought a VAMP and got a free VERZA? You sure it wasn't a mistake?


 
  Pretty sure, but this just give me one more reason to get another to match my Shadow .


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Pretty sure, but this just give me one more reason to get another to match my Shadow .


 
  This is precisely what my line of thought would be.  Great minds...


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Pretty sure, but this just give me one more reason to get another to match my Shadow .


 
   
  Why stop there?  Get all 3!!!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> Why stop there?  Get all 3!!!


 
  LOL I would if my car has a 3.5mm or RCA jack...
   
  FYI, here is something that will be good for sticking your source to the VERZA.
   
  http://www.amazon.com/GORILLA-GRIP-for-portable-devices/dp/B00B466A8U/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364437245&sr=1-9&keywords=venturecraft


----------



## Negative818

I would like to second DrSheep's question about using the 3D option when using headphones. What does the 3D do to the SQ when enabled?


----------



## Negative818

Another question for anyone using an iPod Classic, in your opinion is the sound quality/clarity a $600.00 improvement over the DAC in the iPod?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





negative818 said:


> I would like to second DrSheep's question about using the 3D option when using headphones. What does the 3D do to the SQ when enabled?


 
  All I can tell it amps even more and shift the freq even higher, but again it was designed for car use so for headphones/IEMs it sounded all weird.
  Quote: 





negative818 said:


> Another question for anyone using an iPod Classic, in your opinion is the sound quality/clarity a $600.00 improvement over the DAC in the iPod?


 
  It does improve but not a $600 improvement.  However this isn't exactly far to the VERZA since it is not just one but TWO DAC plus other functions.


----------



## gkanai

Verza owners: do you need to turn the unit on to charge?
   
  (You do have to turn the unit on to charge with the Go-DAP DD Socket 1- and it is annoying for a number of reasons.)


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





gkanai said:


> Verza owners: do you need to turn the unit on to charge?
> 
> (You do have to turn the unit on to charge with the Go-DAP DD Socket 1- and it is annoying for a number of reasons.)


 
  No, in fact in order to charge, you have to set to 1, USB-DAC mode; 2, VAMP; 3, volume completely clicked OFF.  However, what is interesting is that after the VERZA finished charging (assuming you connect to a computer), sync mode will kick in and your iPod/iPhone will start to sync/charge also.


----------



## smcginni

Congrats, DrSheep!


----------



## Negative818

Thanks DrSheep. I am already using my iPod with a Headstage Arrow 4G so I am really only looking for a portable DAC. Since the average price point is about $500.00 or more for portable DACs then I need the improvement in sound to justify the cost.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> Congrats, DrSheep!


 
  Thanks!
   
  Quote: 





negative818 said:


> Thanks DrSheep. I am already using my iPod with a Headstage Arrow 4G so I am really only looking for a portable DAC. Since the average price point is about $500.00 or more for portable DACs then I need the improvement in sound to justify the cost.


 
  It does improve the sound, but I do think that the VERZA works better with IEMs than regular headphones.  All I have to say is to try it out and return within 60 days if you don't like it.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





negative818 said:


> I would like to second DrSheep's question about using the 3D option when using headphones. What does the 3D do to the SQ when enabled?


 
  The effect is "echoey", I would never use 3D for music, but I can see how it would work well for movies.
  Quote: 





negative818 said:


> Another question for anyone using an iPod Classic, in your opinion is the sound quality/clarity a $600.00 improvement over the DAC in the iPod?


 
  This is a good but subjective question.  I use Iphone 4.  Diminishing returns are always a consideration with high end gear.  Looking at Verza as the total package it is AND can fit in my pocket, for me it is worth every penny.  I can tell you there is a significant improvement in volume and improvement in response and clarity across the range with a more open sound.  Mids seem a bit more forward and detailed.   There is also the bass boost that is a real treat with pop, EDM and hip hop.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





negative818 said:


> Another question for anyone using an iPod Classic, in your opinion is the sound quality/clarity a $600.00 improvement over the DAC in the iPod?


 
  I'm originally wrote this in the M-100 thread and I'm reposting this here.
   
   
 The sound quality alone is not worth $600. What you're paying for when you buy a VERZA is a DAC/amplifier that works with both iDevices, newer Android phones, Windows phones and PCs. I haven't been able to test the VERZA through my phone since it is an older Android model and doesn't support USB out, but I did get to test it on my PC using the same files through USB out. There is a definite sound quality difference that is immediately noticeable, but it's not super dramatic since my phone already has a decent DAC + a little oomph via my cMoy. The difference isn't like how SPAM tastes compared to a New York Strip steak. It's more like how a plain cheeseburger tastes compared to a double cheeseburger with lettuce, tomatoes and onions.
  
 Now VERZA sounds VASTLY superior to my onboard laptop sound card. It sounds like the difference between listening to a 96kps mp3 versus a FLAC file. When buying the VERZA, you're buying a multi-purpose device meant to be used as both an at home, on the go, and even automotive listening solution. When you consider that a USB DAC like the Dragonfly is $400 and is only compatible as a PC sound card, the VERZA is a steal. However, if all you want is a amp for your iPhone, then VERZA is a bit overkill. I suggest you try out the M-100 by itself to see it's enough for you and then pick up a FiiO amp if you really need some extra power or bass boost. Just don't expect miracles.


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





dilinator said:


> Head-fi meetup at a local pub?


 
   
  Sorry, didn't see your post until now.  I've been avoiding this burg.
   
  You have to be a wee Hank wary of frequenting Head-fi.  On other forums, you might find yourself stalked or flamed; on this one, the ultimate danger is spending more money!  This place is like Facebook, only instead of liking things, you buy them.
   
  I'll ask my Pre-Raphaelite hoochie ma'am how she feels about meeting another Head-fi denizen on the trip (and a fellow musician at that).  She tends be shy, so I'd rather not surprise her.  
   
  PM me if you like and perhaps we can arrange a suds slosh this autumn.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> I'm originally wrote this in the M-100 thread and I'm reposting this here.
> 
> 
> The sound quality alone is not worth $600. What you're paying for when you buy a VERZA is a DAC/amplifier that works with both iDevices, newer Android phones, Windows phones and PCs. I haven't been able to test the VERZA through my phone since it is an older Android model and doesn't support USB out, but I did get to test it on my PC using the same files through USB out. There is a definite sound quality difference that is immediately noticeable, but it's not super dramatic since my phone already has a decent DAC + a little oomph via my cMoy. The difference isn't like how SPAM tastes compared to a New York Strip steak. It's more like how a plain cheeseburger tastes compared to a double cheeseburger with lettuce, tomatoes and onions.
> ...


 
   
  DragonFly is $250.  Your point still stands, just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> DragonFly is $250.  Your point still stands, just wanted to clear that up.


 
  Ah, yeah. Should have fact-checked myself. I was using the MSRP that Innerfidelity had for their sweepstakes. BUT, their sweepstakes included both the Dragonfly AND Sydney Interconnect which are $478 together. Thanks for correcting that!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *scrypt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to be a wee Hank wary of frequenting Head-fi.  On other forums, you might find yourself stalked or flamed; on this one, the ultimate danger is spending more money!  This place is like Facebook, only instead of liking things, you buy them.


 
  So true lol.
  Quote: 





spidernhan said:


> Ah, yeah. Should have fact-checked myself. I was using the MSRP that Innerfidelity had for their sweepstakes. BUT, their sweepstakes included both the Dragonfly AND Sydney Interconnect which are $478 together. Thanks for correcting that!


 
  Well if you are throwing in the interconnects then all bets are off, so I didn't think that's fair but your point still stands.


----------



## smcginni

I've seen this mentioned a couple times in passing but I think it's worth repeating for those considering the purchase that your headphones should be part of the criteria in your decision.  I'm still waiting for my verza, but my vamp made SIGNIFICANT improvements to my HD650. The 3D mode is great for those cans as it adds a bit of sparkle and tightens up the bass a little.
   
  as DrSheep has pointed out, your iems may not get a lot of mileage (although the 3D may be good for some), but harder to drive cans like the HD650 (and in my case, the Beyerdynamic 770/80, HD700, and HE-500) all go up at least one, if not two, notches.  For example, the Beyers are driven well and tightly by the vamp.
   
  $600 worth? Only the buyer can decide. $600 can mean vastly different things to different people, but if you have the money, the vamp and verza are both solid products that offer a lot for the buck. I'm looking forward to my verza so that I can use it with more than my phone and with the upgrade price, it's a no-brainer.  Fwiw, I don't have money lying around but my ears are important enough to make the purchase.


----------



## kessomatt

Metallo cases are shipping.


----------



## miceblue

When people speak of these HUGE differences, what is the reference for this difference? Huge difference between the standard iDevice headphone out?


----------



## golferbrad6664

I need some advice for a good pc media player for use with verza.  I'm getting only slightly better sound with both windows media player and winamp after applying eq compared to my Samsung galaxy 3.  Would Jriver be any better?


----------



## smcginni

Miceblue, I've often wondered the same thing.  In my case, the HD650 really improved significantly compared to any idevice headphone out that I have (iPhones, iPads, etc). It was also a reasonable improvement over an iBasso D4 with topflight kit connected to my ipad3.  It's not night and day, but enough to make me listen to the 650s and even the beyer 770/80 that, otherwise, wouldn't get any head time.
   
  now, compared to my Schiit magni, the magni generally has a little more punch and certainly more volume.  But since I can't run around the house with it, the verza is the way to go for me.
   
  ive ordered the verza knowing that it won't be a huge difference over the vamp, but the value to me is the bass boost and iPod classic compatibility.  Those are the two things missing from my vamp that I've wished it had.  I'm excited to be able to get those off my list.  I've also read in this thread that it brings the mids forward on the M-100, which will benefit my HD700.  All in all, the feature set seems to be a big gain in many areas.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I need some advice for a good pc media player for use with verza.  I'm getting only slightly better sound with both windows media player and winamp after applying eq compared to my Samsung galaxy 3.  Would Jriver be any better?


 
  JRiver, iTunes, or any of the alternatives will work.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I need some advice for a good pc media player for use with verza.  I'm getting only slightly better sound with both windows media player and winamp after applying eq compared to my Samsung galaxy 3.  Would Jriver be any better?


 
   
   
  SGS3 use Neutron (though Val supports Poweramp). Windows use Foobar2k. These are my opinions. On Windows, avoid iTunes.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I use poweramp and it brings out the mids great with the verza. However I can't get the same quality sound with winamp on my notebook with the verza


----------



## bartus

[size=small]I don't know if it has been mentioned in the previous 29 pages. But this Metalo case thing seems a bit strange to me. In the past iphone's had a huge problem with the original metal Element Vapor case. The signal strength of the iphone was reduced by a great margin due to the case that basically functioned as a faraday case. To overcome this problem the Vapor Pro case was released that included a ABS plastic part that covered the antenna of the Iphone. How does the all metal Metalo case cope with this problem?!?[/size]


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





bartus said:


> [size=small]I don't know if it has been mentioned in the previous 29 pages. But this Metalo case thing seems a bit strange to me. In the past iphone's had a huge problem with the original metal Element Vapor case. The signal strength of the iphone was reduced by a great margin due to the case that basically functioned as a faraday case. To overcome this problem the Vapor Pro case was released that included a ABS plastic part that covered the antenna of the Iphone. How does the all metal Metalo case cope with this problem?!?[/size]


 
  Straight from V-MODA's iPhone 5 METALLO webpage:
  Quote: 





> [size=10pt]*Reception Friendly:*[/size] Rigorously tested globally in North America, Europe and Asia to ensure call reception and data is acceptable or improved, in some instances speeds increase (results vary by phone, WiFi, Bluetooth and service provider networks as models are often localized)


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





bartus said:


> [size=small]I don't know if it has been mentioned in the previous 29 pages. But this Metalo case thing seems a bit strange to me. In the past iphone's had a huge problem with the original metal Element Vapor case. The signal strength of the iphone was reduced by a great margin due to the case that basically functioned as a faraday case. To overcome this problem the Vapor Pro case was released that included a ABS plastic part that covered the antenna of the Iphone. How does the all metal Metalo case cope with this problem?!?[/size]


 
  There are openings in the back where the antenna's are.  Shouldn't that allow for adequate signal?


----------



## kessomatt

I just got the metallo case for the iPhone 5. I am very disappointed. It has a huge flaw - you can't press the power button because it is so recessed! I had to use my finger nail. I can't beleieve this made it past production. Maybe I just got a bad one.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I just got the metallo case for the iPhone 5. I am very disappointed. It has a huge flaw - you can't press the power button because it is so recessed! I had to use my finger nail. I can't beleieve this made it past production. Maybe I just got a bad one.


 
  Can you post some pics of the case and your issue in general?  I am very interested on how the docking plate works.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Can you post some pics of the case and your issue in general?  I am very interested on how the docking plate works.


 
   
[size=10.0pt]I won’t be able to post pics until late tonight.  The issue is that the hole for the power button is just way too deep.  Even using the very tip of my fingernail was a challenge.  I haven’t messed with the dock yet but I will later.  As a stand alone case this just doesn’t cut it.  I will be returning this until it is changed.[/size]


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> [size=10.0pt]I won’t be able to post pics until late tonight.  The issue is that the hole for the power button is just way too deep.  Even using the very tip of my fingernail was a challenge.  I haven’t messed with the dock yet but I will later.  As a stand alone case this just doesn’t cut it.  I will be returning this until it is changed.[/size]


 
  Sorry to hear that, and I will wait for your pics.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Sorry to hear that, and I will wait for your pics.


 

 +1


----------



## smcginni

Got my verza today.  Thought I'd put down a couple quick impressions...
   
  drives my HE-500 well.  I'm a moderate listener and on high gain, I'm sitting around 2 o'clock.  My HD700 are closer to 12 o'clock.
   
  i like the volume knob much better than the vamp- more comfortable and easier to feel.
   
  bass boost is a bit muddy and overpowering on the HE-500 but great for the HD700.
   
  i can use my ipod classic 160gb again!  I rip in apple lossless but have been converting to 256K for my iPhone to save space.  It's really nice to be listening to lossless again.
   
  high end does feel a little rolled off compared to the vamp.  Helps the HD700 but takes away a little from the HE-500.  It's not bad and I'm sure I'll get used to it.
   
  listening to Max Richter's "Memoryhouse" with my HD700 and the rain is just perfect. The bass boost really adds to sub bass and presentation of the far off thunder.  Strings are beautifully rendered, if maybe a hair bright (which is surely in the 700, not the verza).  Lots of texture and detail.
   
  Peter Gabriel's remastered "So" is awesome on both headphones.  Rich, textured, solid.  Really nice.  It does sound like the verza is presenting a little more bass and extension than the vamp does - its an overall warmer sound.
   
  im not sure what they were thinking with the coloration of the 3D. It was much more natural on the vamp. This feels too heavy handed for me and I can't see ever using it.  Not only do you get a spacial effect, but a lot of change in the upper mids that sounds very un-natural.  Maybe with some iems?
   
  as has already been mentioned, the construction is top notch. Solid as can be. I'd love a case to,put this thing in, though, to keep it from getting scratched.  I'll have to find a little camera case or something.  I'd also like a short 30pin cable with a side entry USB plug.  I like to drop my vamp in my back pocket and I'm afraid I'll kill this USB plug pretty quickly if I do that with the verza.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> im not sure what they were thinking with the coloration of the 3D. It was much more natural on the vamp. This feels too heavy handed for me and I can't see ever using it.  Not only do you get a spacial effect, but a lot of change in the upper mids that sounds very un-natural.  Maybe with some iems?
> 
> as has already been mentioned, the construction is top notch. Solid as can be. I'd love a case to,put this thing in, though, to keep it from getting scratched.  I'll have to find a little camera case or something.  I'd also like a short 30pin cable with a side entry USB plug.  I like to drop my vamp in my back pocket and I'm afraid I'll kill this USB plug pretty quickly if I do that with the verza.


 
  This is why I would like some feed back on the 3D mode tested with car stereo, as most of them (stock ones) are pretty crappy in terms of mid and treble response.  Heck even the Bose in my GT-R is total crap and no 3.5mm jack so I can do **** to it...
   
  in terms of side entry USB plug, you can try searching for audiophile 3.5 mm interconnect and they should pop up.  I have seen at least a couple with price on average of $150.  VerntreCraft themselves made one and I have it, and it is on sale for $165 on Amazon.  I have a feeling that Val and V-MODA will reband / remake that cable for the VERZA.


----------



## kessomatt




----------



## smcginni

Yeah, I saw that cable. As much as I'd like to do it, my wife would faint. The verza was enough for a while.  D you find that it really improves the sound at all?
   
  there are a couple of side entry cables, but they tend to be too long.  I'll just assume that this will be a replacement item until a better solution comes along.
   
  id test the 3D in my car for you, but I have an old 4Runner with mediocre system and more road noise than actual music. I don't think it would tell me much...


----------



## kessomatt

Sorry guys did this real quick.  The docking was easy to set up and slide onto the unit.  Man does it look sexy docked.
   
   I just can't recommend the metallo right now due to the power button oversight.  Its not just a slight nuisance either.  When holding with my left hand I could not press the power button for the life of me.  I had to use my finger on my right hand to unlock it.  If I clipped my nail I don't think I could unlock it.  You can see on the photos how deep it is.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


>


 
  Thanks, but can you take a pic with just the back plate?  I am trying to figure out how to adapt this as an universal dock.  Thanks.
   
  p.s. I kind of agree with you on the buttons, but it is a good thing to have some kind of protection on those.  However, and rubber insert like the ones in the bumpers will be better.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Thanks, but can you take a pic with just the back plate?  I am trying to figure out how to adapt this as an universal dock.  Thanks.
> 
> p.s. I kind of agree with you on the buttons, but it is a good thing to have some kind of protection on those.  However, and rubber insert like the ones in the bumpers will be better.


 
  Protection is one thing.  Trust me I have had my share of cases and put up with issues like this.  I have small fingers too.  Using this one handed is really out of the question due to the angle you have to go at.  There is no way I would use this case other than with just the Verza right now.  
   
  I left the allen wrench at work so I'll post some more pics of the docking plate tomorrow.


----------



## kessomatt

They really should have put a button on the case like the elements.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> They really should have put a button on the case like the elements.


 
  That's one nice case.  More research required...


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


>


 
  kessomatt - would love some pics of inside the case and what protection there is so there is not metal on metal on the iPhone 5?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I just can't recommend the metallo right now due to the power button oversight.  Its not just a slight nuisance either.  When holding with my left hand I could not press the power button for the life of me.  I had to use my finger on my right hand to unlock it.  If I clipped my nail I don't think I could unlock it.  You can see on the photos how deep it is.


 
   
  I am obviously the designer and I am trying it right now with my left and right hand and don't have any problems.  I can press the power easily with my left hand and right hand multiple fingers (index and middle). I can video it later.  I'll have more people test it but everyone on our dev team used it for a while as beta testers and it didn't seem to be an issue.  BUT, everybody is different and everyone has different shaped fingers and length of nails, just as every ear is different.  So I love to hear feedback!
   
  Can you email a video to support@v-moda.com?
   
  I'll post a video of our team using it in a few days.
   
  -V


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I am obviously the designer and I am trying it right now with my left and right hand and don't have any problems.  I can press the power easily with my left hand and right hand multiple fingers (index and middle). I can video it later.  I'll have more people test it but everyone on our dev team used it for a while as beta testers and it didn't seem to be an issue.  BUT, everybody is different and everyone has different shaped fingers and length of nails, just as every ear is different.  So I love to hear feedback!
> 
> Can you email a video to support@v-moda.com?
> 
> ...


 

 As a suggestion, if you find this is enough of an issue, a relatively low cost fix could be a small rubber button extension that fits through the inside of Metallo with a base wider than the opening so it is secure as it fits between the Iphone 5 and Metallo.


----------



## marcus49371

the designs of these v moda products sure do look great...but I wonder how the sound quality would sound....can't wait for reviews on this portable amp


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> As a suggestion, if you find this is enough of an issue, a relatively low cost fix could be a small rubber button extension that fits through the inside of Metallo with a base wider than the opening so it is secure as it fits between the Iphone 5 and Metallo.


 
  My through exactly.
  Quote: 





marcus49371 said:


> the designs of these v moda products sure do look great...but I wonder how the sound quality would sound....can't wait for reviews on this portable amp


 
  Just get one yourself and be your own reviewer .


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> I am obviously the designer and I am trying it right now with my left and right hand and don't have any problems.  I can press the power easily with my left hand and right hand multiple fingers (index and middle). I can video it later.  I'll have more people test it but everyone on our dev team used it for a while as beta testers and it didn't seem to be an issue.  BUT, everybody is different and everyone has different shaped fingers and length of nails, just as every ear is different.  So I love to hear feedback!
> 
> Can you email a video to support@v-moda.com?
> 
> ...


 
   
[size=10.0pt]The only way I can do it with my left hand is to completely change my grip and on the phone so I can come in with the very tip of my finger.   I will post a video and also send one over to you guys sometime today/tonight. [/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]Thanks for respoding Val![/size]


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> kessomatt - would love some pics of inside the case and what protection there is so there is not metal on metal on the iPhone 5?


 
   
[size=10.0pt]I will post one today.  There are 4 rubber pads in the 4 corners.  I haven’t had problems with scratches yet and I didn’t use the protectors. [/size]
   
[size=10.0pt]Drsheep - I will post your request to.[/size]


----------



## DrSheep

kessomatt said:


> [SIZE=10pt]I will post one today.  There are 4 rubber pads in the 4 corners.  I haven’t had problems with scratches yet and I didn’t use the protectors. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]Drsheep - I will post your request to.[/SIZE]




Thanks a ton, maybe version 2 is in order to address varies findings later.


----------



## kessomatt

[size=10.0pt]Also, when I was going to bed I was not able to plug into the Apple lightning to 30 pin adapter(the one with the extension) that I use for my Ihome alarm clock. It was dark so I will try again tonight when I get home just to be sure.  The opening may be a tad too small.  I had no problems with the microusb to lightning adapter though.[/size]


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> My through exactly.
> Just get one yourself and be your own reviewer .


 

 One can see from the pictures how recessed the power button is related to the case.  Most cases have raised buttons with an extension that presses into the button it covers, hence my suggestion for a comparatively simple fix.


----------



## kessomatt

These pads are in the 4 corners and one on the side.


----------



## kessomatt

Dock plate


----------



## kessomatt

Power button woes.  No way to press the button while holding normally.  As you can see I had to alter the grip so I could go straight down.


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks for the pics, very helpful.


----------



## kessomatt

Has anyone else tried the mad dogs with the verza?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> Power button woes.  No way to press the button while holding normally.  As you can see I had to alter the grip so I could go straight down.


 

 Your pictures and video effectively demonstrate the flaw.  I purchased Verza in anticipation of an Iphone 5 upgrade, so I hope this is corrected before I would purchase the Iphone 5 Metallo.  Otherwise, I will make due with the 3M duo-lock strips I am using currently with my Iphone 4 and Verza.  However, if there is a redesign or fix like the rubber insert I suggested, I would much prefer to pair my Verza with the Metallo case as the connectivity is one of the top selling points.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

What happens while listing to music And you get a phone call. 
  CAn u answer the call and speak to caller??


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> What happens while listing to music And you get a phone call.
> CAn u answer the call and speak to caller??


 

 You can hear the incoming call, but to answer, you need to remove the headphone from Verza and quickly place directly in the phone jack.  This is an issue with every headphone amp I know of, not just Verza.  Since Apple licensing is included in the price and a line-out is used, I would be curious to understand the technical reason why there isn't a workaround to answer calls directly through Verza.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Ok that is the same as the dap x I have 
   
  thanks


----------



## takenlife

The fiio L11 line out for ipod/iphone, is it a dac as well inside it? And if so will it be better than the one inside the device? 

If it isnt a dac inside it with just filterless audio going thru it, will it olay straight to the headphones better? 

Im asking this because (i think) drsheep said that without a dac going out of a usb connection from a macbook, will it still use the internal dac inside of the macbook if no dac is present? So in relation to the idevices is it same? Why or why not?


----------



## letssgoooo

takenlife said:


> The fiio L11 line out for ipod/iphone, is it a dac as well inside it? And if so will it be better than the one inside the device?
> 
> 
> If it isnt a dac inside it with just filterless audio going thru it, will it olay straight to the headphones better?
> ...




looks like you're a little lost. assuming you have an iphone, these are your options: 
--(okay) with no external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> internal amp amps the signal/song/file out to the headphone output on top of phone --> headphones

--(better) with external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> internal amp amps the signal/song/file out to the headphone output on top of phone --> signal/song/file is sent to another amp that then reamps the signal --> headphones

--(best) with Line Out Dock (LOD) and external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> phone detects amp plugged into the LOD and sends the signal/song/file through the LOD (FiiO L series) --> signal/song/file is received from the external amp and is then amplified --> headphones
 when you plug an amp into a macbook by USB, it is the same as above except the macbook's internal DAC is bypassed. PLEASE, anyone correct me if I am also wrong, but I'm 99.9% sure I have it down.


----------



## DrSheep

letssgoooo said:


> looks like you're a little lost.assuming you have an iphone, these are your optionsokay) with no external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> internal amp amps the signal/song/file out to the headphone output on top of phone --> headphones(better) with external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> internal amp amps the signal/song/file out to the headphone output on top of phone --> signal/song/file is sent to another amp that then reamps the signal --> headphones(best) with Line Out Dock (LOD) and external amp: internal audio file stored on iphone is retrieved --> internal DAC converts file from digital to analog --> phone detects amp plugged into the LOD and sends the signal/song/file through the LOD (FiiO L series) --> signal/song/file is received from the external amp and is then amplified --> headphoneswhen you plug an amp into a macbook by USB, it is the same as above except the macbook's internal DAC is bypassed.PLEASE, anyone correct me if I am also wrong, but I'm 99.9% sure I have it down.


 

That's one long write up, but of course the absolute best will be getting an external DAC / AMP like the VAMP / VERZA or a Fostex HP-P1.


----------



## letssgoooo

drsheep said:


> That's one long write up, but of course the absolute best will be getting an external DAC / AMP like the VAMP / VERZA or a Fostex HP-P1.




I'm not sure that would be the best for your money. if you intend to only use your iphone as a source, buying just an external amp like the e5 (lowest end) or the RSA Blackbird SR-71B (just about highest end) would be best. But if you want versatality, say, with a macbook, definitely the VAMP or HP-P1 or e17.
edit- I'm sure you know this, just trying to help out the takenlife guy.


----------



## kessomatt

So I tried the verza on the dt880/250 over the weekend. I had to pretty much max out the volume on high gain to get it where I wanted. It was noisy at guitar center so that could have contributed. It sounded really good though.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> So I tried the verza on the dt880/250 over the weekend. I had to pretty much max out the volume on high gain to get it where I wanted. It was noisy at guitar center so that could have contributed. It sounded really good though.


 
  o_O max out on high gain?  You really need to be careful with that.


----------



## kessomatt

I completely understand that. I was just putting it out there for anyone using power hungry cans. Even in a few tracks I expected it to be louder.



drsheep said:


> o_O max out on high gain?  You really need to be careful with that.


----------



## DrSheep

Ok a minor update: I finally got my female USB to male micro USB adapter so I can test more setup, and now I can officially report that try using the 30 pin or lightning to the micro USB charge port for iDevices, or hooking it up to the Zune HD (if anyone still happens to care) FAIL to connect to the VERZA in any mode.  So I guess the Zune is really out of the picture and the first device I confirm that it doesn't work with the VERZA.
   
  Future plans: I will have a Nokia Lumia 920 coming later so I will do a quick test on it, and I am thinking about upgrading my iPhone 4S to a 5S later this year.  So I will be likely testing those and maybe a couple of Metallo cases too.


----------



## sevenayan

Still no word on if the Metallo will be made for the HTC One?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





sevenayan said:


> Still no word on if the Metallo will be made for the HTC One?


 
  Who knows but I doubt it.  BTW, anyone of you tested the Cowon's with the VAMP / VERZA yet?


----------



## Foolwolf

Quote: 





impulse said:


> Oh and what's so "all over the place" about Android audio over BT? I've been using it without issue with various devices for about three years (across four different phones). Android actually had proper BT track controls implemented before iOS did, though that's no achievement since the Sony dumb phone I had 5 years ago had the same.
> 
> The USB digital audio implementation's definitely a mess since it was only added natively on Jelly Bean (4.1) and some manufacturers even had their own implementation. A lot of phones don't even have JB yet or won't have the proper kernel/drivers even post-JB. Ultimately it'll be a more open approach but until then it's a messier one, kind of like the OS trajectory.


 
  Simply meant that I had some problems and have heard the same from others. Bluetooth connecting with lossless working a bit so and so. Sorry if I came off a bit generally broad here - my own experience are mostly based on Samsung phones (up to Galaxy S2) and HTc phones.
   
  I believe that some of it stems from the era before JB, it seems that so much got better with JB. Still, can't say I wouldn't mind them to include the USB audio feature for all phones...


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Who knows but I doubt it.  BTW, anyone of you tested the Cowon's with the VAMP / VERZA yet?


 
   
  I have a J3 I could test. I'll let you know this weekend how that goes.


----------



## PredatorZ

Would be nice to have a case for the apple iPod Classic, I don't use a smart phone for music, looks like it's velcro or rubber bands are my current options, great products though, very inventive. Love the Vamp Verza !!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> I have a J3 I could test. I'll let you know this weekend how that goes.


 
  That's great, can't wait for your review.
  Quote: 





predatorz said:


> Would be nice to have a case for the apple iPod Classic, I don't use a smart phone for music, looks like it's velcro or rubber bands are my current options, great products though, very inventive. Love the Vamp Verza !!


 
  A couple weeks ago Val posted that he is working on something special for the iPod Classic, so let's hope for the best.


----------



## Grant625

Eagerly awaiting the release of the galaxy s4. I'll be all over this


----------



## ALRAINBOW

When in USA ?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> When in USA ?


 

 It's been here.  I am near Philly and have owned Verza for a few weeks.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> It's been here.  I am near Philly and have owned Verza for a few weeks.


 
  Interesting.  I am in Pitt right now but will be moving away soon.


----------



## HawnMusic

+1 for an Ipod Classic case


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





hawnmusic said:


> +1 for an Ipod Classic case


 

 In the meantime, I have been using the 3M duo-lock tape with Verza and my Iphone 4 since purchasing Verza a few weeks ago.  The duo stick actually works better after repeated use as it loosens up and is a great, low-cost alternative if a Metallo is not available for anyone's player/smartphone.  With a few weeks use under my belt, I would also add that I am loving Verza.


----------



## smcginni

Had a weird Versa lockup today that I thought I'd post about. I allowed the verza to charge my 160 classic (fat) which completely exhausted it. Charged it back up and it wouldn't connect to any iOS device I own. Every time I turned it on, I got 2 quick flashes of the second switch and then nothing. No charging, playback, etc. I turned it off for a while and then back on to no avail. Also tried turning it off and on while holding down down each of the buttons to,see if I could find some secret reset sequence.

Checked the cable which was fine. Got kinda worried that I may have to send it back to Vmoda. Unlike the vamp, I couldn't see an way to "reset" it.

I decided to connect it to my PC to see what would happen. Drivers installed and all was well (also started charging). Once I reconnected it to my classic and flipped the switch back to iOS instead of USB, it reconnected with the classic and all was well.

So, I'm not really sure what happened, but going to USB and then back again got it. It brings up a question though- Val, is there a reset on the verza just in case we need it?


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> Had a weird Versa lockup today that I thought I'd post about. I allowed the verza to charge my 160 classic (fat) which completely exhausted it. Charged it back up and it wouldn't connect to any iOS device I own. Every time I turned it on, I got 2 quick flashes of the second switch and then nothing. No charging, playback, etc. I turned it off for a while and then back on to no avail. Also tried turning it off and on while holding down down each of the buttons to,see if I could find some secret reset sequence.
> 
> Checked the cable which was fine. Got kinda worried that I may have to send it back to Vmoda. Unlike the vamp, I couldn't see an way to "reset" it.
> 
> ...


 
  I experienced the same thing with the double flash. It died on me while listening to music so I thought it was the battery.  After charging it a bit it still would just do the double flash.  I kept turning it on and off for a bit and it eventually came back on.


----------



## smcginni

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Hastings

Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I experienced the same thing with the double flash. It died on me while listening to music so I thought it was the battery.  After charging it a bit it still would just do the double flash.  I kept turning it on and off for a bit and it eventually came back on.


 
  Me three. 
   iPhone 5, Vamp Verza  w/ the Metallo case. I had things running smoothly until I switched out a Jabra short (usb-->micro usb with the apple lightning tip) cable with a VentureCraft cable (same config). Diffeernce between cables? Color .. Jabra is grey, VentureCrafts black. The VampV was turned off prior to the cable shift and when the VampV was turned on, two led flashes and nothing ... (I now know to be looking for the red glow in the VampV's head phone jack). After trying every combination you all have mentioned, I separated  the phone and VampV and let  charge over night. No confidence in understanding why, when I reconnected the phone and cable, turned on the VampV, all systems were go. It has locked up like this one time since. This time turning the VampV off, putting switches into usb-dac & vamp positions, turning the VampV on, then putting the first switch to iAMP resuscitated VampV (red glow in the headphone jack-n-all).
   
  I'd be curious if there were more experiences like this. I reported the lock up to V-Moda (do they DO Customer Service or WHAT???) and was sent a replacement (I hadn't stumbled onto the charging thing and got the VampV working after the replacement was sent). Now I have this replacement Vamp Verza and I'm interested to see if *it* locks up. I think it reasonable that I would run the new VV for a day or two before sending back. I'm not overly concerned, mainly because of Val and his team, but it would be nice to have some certainty about the lock up phenomenon.


----------



## Craigster75

I had one minor glitch last week where I couldn't get Verza to connect and the red light kept blinking, but it resolved after swiching back and forth a few times.  Other than that, no technical issues.
   
  Is there any noticeable difference in sound connecting Verza to a PC via optical out vs. USB?
   
  My current PC doesn't have an optical out.  Are these standard on new computers?  If not, would I simply add a sound card with optical out?


----------



## Impulse

Optical ouput is standard on most decent desktop motherboards, much rarer on laptops. There are USB to optical dongles out there, and many sound cards have optical output too.


----------



## smcginni

Some reports n the original vamp said that the optical quality was not as high as the rest of the device and that other optical options were better. For me, I'm nt sure that I could really tell the difference, but ok. I haven't seen anyone test the optical yet, but I'd be interested to know just for curiosity sake.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I had one minor glitch last week where I couldn't get Verza to connect and the red light kept blinking, but it resolved after swiching back and forth a few times.  Other than that, no technical issues.
> 
> Is there any noticeable difference in sound connecting Verza to a PC via optical out vs. USB?
> 
> My current PC doesn't have an optical out.  Are these standard on new computers?  If not, would I simply add a sound card with optical out?


 
  The optical on the Verza is strictly an output, isn't it?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> The optical on the Verza is strictly an output, isn't it?


 
  Yes, output only.


----------



## skfktkwjs

[size=10pt] Is it possible to use V-amp to charge galaxy s3?[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]I am interested in and had try the amp.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]I tested and sound was good but kind of worry that it might drain my GS3's battery.[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]Does anyone uses it with GS3? and can you guys share your experience about Vamp + Galaxy S3?[/size]
  [size=10pt] [/size]
  [size=10pt]if my battery least long enough or if V-amp charges GS3, I will be happy to buy it[/size]


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





skfktkwjs said:


> [size=10pt] Is it possible to use V-amp to charge galaxy s3?[/size]
> [size=10pt] [/size]
> [size=10pt]I am interested in and had try the amp.[/size]
> [size=10pt] [/size]
> ...


 
  I am sure it will work, as if you put it under USB-DAC and charge + AMP mode, then it will just charge whatever you connect to its USB port.


----------



## shipsupt

After running the battery completely down and recharging I had a similar "two red blinks" and no connection issue. 
   

   
   
  I simply disconnected the iPod, powered the Verza up, powered down, reconnected and started up as usual with no issues.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> The optical on the Verza is strictly an output, isn't it?


 

 I believe so.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> After running the battery completely down and recharging I had a similar "two red blinks" and no connection issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It sounds like Verza has a design improvement over Vamp where a reset button is no longer needed.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

So the place I work (and the reason why I got such an early preview) did an unboxing video.
   
  Most of the info for it is stuff we already know. More interesting stuff starts at 3:40 when she does a comparative spectrum analysis using the iMac's on board to record audio, and then using the Verza as a dedicated DAC to record the audio signal of white noise. 
   
  Unfortunately she didn't have the ability to do the same with both DACs, but it is still pretty interesting.


----------



## Craigster75

After purchasing Verza, I thought there was something wrong with my Vamp since Verza drives my headphones significantly louder than Vamp, yet has lower power specs than Vamp for portable devices (130mW vs. 150mW).  I just received my Vamp back with no note and it doesn't go louder, so I am assuming it is not defective.  While I am not sure how this is possible, I suppose it doesn't matter since I have Verza and the added power with bass boost gives me a nightclub music experience on the go when needed.
   
  I also had an issue with the USB to 30 pin cable that came with Verza and V-Moda included a replacement cable along with my returned Vamp.  Just another anecdote regarding their excellent customer service, so no one should have any worries about V-Moda standing behind their products if they have issues.


----------



## DrSheep

S





craigster75 said:


> After purchasing Verza, I thought there was something wrong with my Vamp since Verza drives my headphones significantly louder than Vamp, yet has lower power specs than Vamp for portable devices (130mW vs. 150mW).  I just received my Vamp back with no note and it doesn't go louder, so I am assuming it is not defective.  While I am not sure how this is possible, I suppose it doesn't matter since I have Verza and the added power with bass boost gives me a nightclub music experience on the go when needed.
> 
> I also had an issue with the USB to 30 pin cable that came with Verza and V-Moda included a replacement cable along with my returned Vamp.  Just another anecdote regarding their excellent customer service, so no one should have any worries about V-Moda standing behind their products if they have issues.



Same here with my VAMP vs VERZA, and you can even drive your M-100 louder by using your iDevices in USB-DAC mode.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> S
> Same here with my VAMP vs VERZA, and you can even drive your M-100 louder by using your iDevices in USB-DAC mode.


 

 I'm glad it's not just me.  It would be great if Val could provide a technical reason for this just to satisfy our curiosity.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I have an older pair of AKG 240 monitor 600 ohm headphones.  Would the VAMP VERSA be able to power these with the gain switch turned up? Would a simple 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch adapter work to connect to the vamp versa audio out jack?


----------



## Impulse

I'm gonna go on a limb and say few portable amps will be satisfactory with them...


----------



## kessomatt

golferbrad6664 said:


> I have an older pair of AKG 240 monitor 600 ohm headphones.  Would the VAMP VERSA be able to power these with the gain switch turned up? Would a simple 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch adapter work to connect to the vamp versa audio out jack?




I tested the dt880/250, dt990/250 and the he-400. On some tracks I really had to push it almost to max to get satisfactory results with high gain turned on. I am not sure how a 600 ohm can would handle.

The mad dogs handled well but not enough bass for my tastes.


----------



## shipsupt

I had the same issue with the USB to 30-pin, it just didn't work.  I had a custom cable I used with my CLAS so I'm just running with that and didn't seek a replacement from V-Moda.
   
  It's always good to hear about good customer service!
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I also had an issue with the USB to 30 pin cable that came with Verza and V-Moda included a replacement cable along with my returned Vamp.  Just another anecdote regarding their excellent customer service, so no one should have any worries about V-Moda standing behind their products if they have issues.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have an older pair of AKG 240 monitor 600 ohm headphones.  Would the VAMP VERSA be able to power these with the gain switch turned up? Would a simple 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch adapter work to connect to the vamp versa audio out jack?


 

 While they have generous power for 32 ohm headphones and I would expect 64 ohm headphones,  I don't believe Verza would adequately power 600 ohm headphones.  The Centrance M8 might be a better portable solution for you if you need similar features.  A lower cost alternative might be the FiiO E12 which has 850mW.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I had the same issue with the USB to 30-pin, it just didn't work.  I had a custom cable I used with my CLAS so I'm just running with that and didn't seek a replacement from V-Moda.
> 
> It's always good to hear about good customer service!


 

 I think V-Moda has probably had a serious conversation with their supplier of these connectors regarding quality control.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Well, I just sprung for it all; I've ordered the Verza in black, along with the iPhone 5 Metallo case.  I also ordered the VentureCraft cable from Amazon.  I read an earlier post stating that the cost of that cable was $165.00, but it is $54.99.  Still high for a cable of that type, but less of a shock than what I was anticipating.
   
  I'm currently using the M-100s with my iPhone 5, and enjoying the sound a lot.  We'll see what kind of improvements the Verza offers.


----------



## DrSheep

red jacket mike said:


> Well, I just sprung for it all; I've ordered the Verza in black, along with the iPhone 5 Metallo case.  I also ordered the VentureCraft cable from Amazon.  I read an earlier post stating that the cost of that cable was $165.00, but it is $54.99.  Still high for a cable of that type, but less of a shock than what I was anticipating.
> 
> I'm currently using the M-100s with my iPhone 5, and enjoying the sound a lot.  We'll see what kind of improvements the Verza offers.



The $165 is the VentureCraft 30 pin cable. Also expect sounds from your IEMs or headphones to be fuller and louder with the VERZA.


----------



## DjHiFi

I have just got mine today about 5 hours ago and plugged it in to charge. It still shows one red light = charging (quick charging). Could anyone tell me how long it takes for this baby to fully charge and become green?
   
  Cheers


----------



## HawnMusic

I hope V-Moda comes out w/ their Ipod Classic (Note II & Iphone 4) case(s) soon.  Getting used to this rubber band method....might not want to spring for another $100+ (each).


----------



## ccluk

For USB devices like S3, can use Verza to charge S3 OR S3 charge Verza.
   
  But when using Verza to charge S3, you can't play music on Verza.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> It sounds like Verza has a design improvement over Vamp where a reset button is no longer needed.


 
  The rotary volume is becoming the Reset switch.  When you turn all way down the volume knob and hear the "click" sound both OFF + RESET functions were done.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me.  It would be great if Val could provide a technical reason for this just to satisfy our curiosity.


 
   
  Yes, when using USB input Verza will have a bit higher power.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I have an older pair of AKG 240 monitor 600 ohm headphones.  Would the VAMP VERSA be able to power these with the gain switch turned up? Would a simple 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch adapter work to connect to the vamp versa audio out jack?


 
   
  We tried VERZA with SHURE 1840 (65 Ohms) and SENN HD800 (300 Ohms), both works fine.  YES, A simple 1/4 inch adaptor will works with VERZA.
   
  Below reviewer even use Planar magnet headphones to test VERZA, his conclusion is that, now you can move around with those power hungry headphones.
   
  http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/04/04/review-v-moda-vamp-verza


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> After purchasing Verza, I thought there was something wrong with my Vamp since Verza drives my headphones significantly louder than Vamp, yet has lower power specs than Vamp for portable devices (130mW vs. 150mW).  I just received my Vamp back with no note and it doesn't go louder, so I am assuming it is not defective.  While I am not sure how this is possible, I suppose it doesn't matter since I have Verza and the added power with bass boost gives me a nightclub music experience on the go when needed.
> 
> I also had an issue with the USB to 30 pin cable that came with Verza and V-Moda included a replacement cable along with my returned Vamp.  Just another anecdote regarding their excellent customer service, so no one should have any worries about V-Moda standing behind their products if they have issues.


 
  Other than using 6 layers PCB to avoid interfenace, VERZA has significant improvement in circuit design compare to VAMP.  Now the output impedance is down to 10 Ohm, so the ability in driving different headphones is improved.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





djhifi said:


> I have just got mine today about 5 hours ago and plugged it in to charge. It still shows one red light = charging (quick charging). Could anyone tell me how long it takes for this baby to fully charge and become green?
> 
> Cheers


 
  Around 5 hours charging


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Ok that is the same as the dap x I have
> 
> thanks


 
  Very different.  As I know the Venturecraft team members are using VERZA now, since VERZA got much higher grade 6 layers PCB, improved circuit design, higher power and refine sound tuning by v-moda team.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  7 posts in a row....there is a multi-quote feature you know? 
   
  A 10-ohm output impedance is still quite high for a portable headphone amplifier.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> 7 posts in a row....there is a multi-quote feature you know?
> 
> A 10-ohm output impedance is still quite high for a portable headphone amplifier.


 
  sorry!  don't know about this feature   , just think it is easier to read.
   
  Compare to godap-x at 47 ohms , VERZA's 10 ohms output impedance is much lower, implies it is more stable to various headphones.  However, lowest impedance is not equal to best sound, it's all about matching, for VERZA as our goal is a Universal amplifier, we try to find out the best balance.
   
   
  This article in 2011 is about output impedance, the conclusion is "recommend to find an amp with a relatively low output impedance".
   
  http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2011/11/14/output-impedance-show-and-tell?page=0,0
   
  In 2013, same author recommends VERZA!
   
  http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/blog/2013/04/04/review-v-moda-vamp-verza


----------



## DjHiFi

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Around 5 hours charging


 

 Thanks for the info. It took about 7.5 hours here to become green. It is a bit long I think but the battery was completely empty when I took it from the box.
   
  Anyhow, Running AIFF files through it sounds really good with my Sennheiser Momentum.


----------



## AnakChan

djhifi said:


> Thanks for the info. It took about 7.5 hours here to become green. It is a bit long I think but the battery was completely empty when I took it from the box.
> 
> Anyhow, Running AIFF files through it sounds really good with my Sennheiser Momentum.


Charging was off a 1amp USB or 2amp USB??


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ccluk said:


> Compare to godap-x at 47 ohms , VERZA's 10 ohms output impedance is much lower, implies it is more stable to various headphones.  However, lowest impedance is not equal to best sound, it's all about matching,............ for VERZA as our goal is a Universal amplifier, we try to find out the best balance.


do you work for verza or venturecraft?


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> do you work for verza or venturecraft?


 
   
  I am working for Val in v-moda, also work very closely with venturecraft on amplifier projects.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That's true. That's not necessarily true.
   
  From the first article:
  Quote: 





> However, given the sometimes wide variance in listeners’ preferences in headphone response, I can’t say whether you’ll like the sound of a high-impedance or low-impedance amplifier better. All I can say is that you’ll get more consistent results with a headphone amp that has low output impedance.


 
  From the second article, the reviewer indicates nothing about the output impedance of the VERZA, so you can't make a correlation between the two.
   
  Tyll of Innerfidelity wrote an article-ish about the output impedance of amps:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/meridian-explorer-case-study-effects-output-impedance
  Quote: 





> Having a very low output impedance for driving a reactive load and shorting CEMF from the load has the effect of the amp exerting tighter control of the load regardless of the loads reactance.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> That's true. That's not necessarily true.
> 
> From the first article:
> From the second article, the reviewer indicates nothing about the output impedance of the VERZA, so you can't make a correlation between the two.
> ...


 
   
  We are using M-100 and M-80 as one of the references headphones as v-moda is a headphone company 
   
  So very first priority is, Verza must sound good with M-100 and M-80.  And  ...
   
  Verza must sound as neutral as possible and can drive most of the headphones that HiFiers are using.  Senn Shure AKG all on our list...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> We are using M-100 and M-80 as one of the references headphones as v-moda is a headphone company
> 
> So very first priority is, Verza must sound good with M-100 and M-80.  And  ...
> 
> Verza must sound as neutral as possible and can drive most of the headphones that HiFiers are using.  Senn Shure AKG all on our list...


 
  Ooh quick simple question V-Moda representative please.
   
  So ...If Vmoda Vamp is Venturecraft Go-Dap-  re-imagined/repackaged....
  and
  Vmoda Verza is Venturecraft Go-DapX - re-imagined/repackaged...
   
  Can you tell me please..
  Vmoda headphones are   ???????   re-imagined/repackaged?
   
  *Then I/We can safely match my/our gear together.
   
  Thanks 
  Kind regards.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Ooh quick simple question V-Moda representative please.
> 
> So ...If Vmoda Vamp is Venturecraft Go-Dap-  re-imagined/repackaged....
> and
> ...


 
  ???????? maybe stands for "Val's ideal way of music reproduction in his mind, maybe a pair of megabuck loudspeakers" re-imagined / repacked into the form factor of "M" series headphones


----------



## Impulse

Are you actually speaking for V-moda in an official capacity? Usually company reps tend to identify themselves a little more formally and/or ask a board moderator for the industry insider tag. What do you do at V-moda btw? Just curious...


----------



## DjHiFi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Charging was off a 1amp USB or 2amp USB??


 

 I was first charging with a powered USB hub (don't have any specs for it) and then somewhere along the way I switched to the iPhone charger (1amp) from the wall.
   
  The sound quality and the look of the DAC/Amp is good, however, I would have seen it in an aluminum cover to make it lighter, or some sort of recycle metal to at least to make you feel better carry the heavy thing in your pocket!
   
  One other thing is really bothering me is the marketing slogan of the V-MODA "[size=14pt]World's First Universal Docking Headphone Amplifier/Digital-to-Analog Converter/Battery Pack[/size]". Being just a modified version of Go-DAP X what the **** is then World's First then????


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





djhifi said:


> I was first charging with a powered USB hub (don't have any specs for it) and then somewhere along the way I switched to the iPhone charger (1amp) from the wall.
> 
> The sound quality and the look of the DAC/Amp is good, however, I would have seen it in an aluminum cover to make it lighter, or some sort of recycle metal to at least to make you feel better carry the heavy thing in your pocket!
> 
> One other thing is really bothering me is the marketing slogan of the V-MODA "[size=14pt]World's First Universal Docking Headphone Amplifier/Digital-to-Analog Converter/Battery Pack[/size]". Being just a modified version of Go-DAP X what the **** is then World's First then????


 
  The Go-DAP X doesn't work for Android.


----------



## Theogenes

Not quite on the same path as the most recent posts, but still: any reports of interference when rubberbanded (or Metallo'd) to a device? I'm an Android guy and love some of the DAC/amp combos I have, but they all pick up interference from the phone (to greater or lesser degrees) when the phone is not in airplane mode. Any feedback thus far?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> Not quite on the same path as the most recent posts, but still: any reports of interference when rubberbanded (or Metallo'd) to a device? I'm an Android guy and love some of the DAC/amp combos I have, but they all pick up interference from the phone (to greater or lesser degrees) when the phone is not in airplane mode. Any feedback thus far?


 
  None that I have noticed during my testing.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The Go-DAP X doesn't work for Android.


 
   
  Actually, that's not quite accurate. Go-DAP X does...with Samsung Galaxy S3, it's pretty much just a straight microUSB/microUSB cable. With other Android 4.1+ phones, an OTG cable may be required. This aspect of compatibility, the Verza and the X should be the same.
   
  Edit: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2085#post_9336520


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





theogenes said:


> Not quite on the same path as the most recent posts, but still: any reports of interference when rubberbanded (or Metallo'd) to a device? I'm an Android guy and love some of the DAC/amp combos I have, but they all pick up interference from the phone (to greater or lesser degrees) when the phone is not in airplane mode. Any feedback thus far?


 
   
  This was my biggest complaint with the Vamp at lower volumes.  I have not heard even the slightest bit of interference with the Verza though.  Very happy with it.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This was my biggest complaint with the Vamp at lower volumes.  I have not heard even the slightest bit of interference with the Verza though.  Very happy with it.


 
   
  In all fairness to any portable amp/DAC you will get interference unless you have airplane mode enabled.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> In all fairness to any portable amp/DAC you will get interference unless you have airplane mode enabled.


 
  Touche.  I challenge you to find *audible* interference then.


----------



## Theogenes

Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## smcginni

No interference for me, either, with an iPhone 4S. Did have a little w my vamp as well.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

ccluk said:


> ???????? maybe stands for "Val's ideal way of music reproduction in his mind, maybe a pair of megabuck loudspeakers" re-imagined / repacked into the form factor of "M" series headphones


hmm mysterious, like a Dan Brown novel! Its difficult you havent given many clues.
Could the answer be Bose, Beats or, or .... Even gasp Skullcandy. The mind boggles at the possibilities.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> hmm mysterious, like a Dan Brown novel! Its difficult you havent given many clues.
> Could the answer be Bose, Beats or, or .... Even gasp Skullcandy. The mind boggles at the possibilities.


 
   
  The statement is from Val, not myself.  I agree with him so now I am working in v-moda.  Val is very serious in products and user experiences.
   
  I worked for Beats before, they have a different approach on products and development strategies, so I can say this statement cannot apply on Beats.  But for Bose, Skullcandy, I am not sure about their plans, their products are sitting in our laboratories, 99% time we use v-moda headphones   at work and after work.


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The Go-DAP X doesn't work for Android.


 
   
  Thanks!  Yes, Go-dap x didn't claim the product is working for Android.  In fact, to support Galaxy S3 and Note 2 is a product design requirements from v-moda to Go-dap when we are developing verza.  Now we know that S4 and Xperia Z can also support verza.
   
  Go-Dap and v-moda are never competitors.  We are more like Toyota and Lexus, both made in Japan.


----------



## Decreate

When is the Metallo case going to be available for the Note 2?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





ccluk said:


> Thanks!  Yes, Go-dap x didn't claim the product is working for Android.  In fact, to support Galaxy S3 and Note 2 is a product design requirements from v-moda to Go-dap when we are developing verza.  Now we know that S4 and Xperia Z can also support verza.
> 
> Go-Dap and v-moda are never competitors.  We are more like Toyota and Lexus, both made in Japan.


 
  I know this maybe a niche question / request, but since recently I discovered that the VERZA won't work on the Zune HD, did V-MODA tested the VERZA against Windows Phones like the Nokia Lumia 920 or some of the Cowon players like the Z2 or X9 just for the heck of it?  I have a feeling that the Z2 might work as it runs Android, but it will be nice to try something that runs other than iOS or Android too.  Another feature that I would love to see for future project is a signal pass through for the headphone remote.  I know this is not a big deal but it will be something nice to have.  My old NuForce Icon Mobile can do this and it was an interesting feature.  Maybe this can be done with an analog AMP mode with no DAC function for a more universal approach when needed.


----------



## sherthang

was there ever an official update on how the Metallo case works for iPhone 5 in terms of the sleep wake button and if there is space for the headphones on the bottom?
  thanks in advance!


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> was there ever an official update on how the Metallo case works for iPhone 5 in terms of the sleep wake button and if there is space for the headphones on the bottom?
> thanks in advance!


 
  My Verza and iPhone 5 Metallo case arrive tomorrow; I'll check on those issues and post what I find.  UPS should be arriving on time, between spring snowstorms up here.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I just received the Vamp Verza and the iPhone 5 Metallo case, as well as the VentureCraft USB/Lightning cable.  
   
   
  I've attached a few photos below, and can post more if anyone wants to see a particular angle, but as to the issues mentioned above:
   
  First, with the Metallo case on the iPhone 5, I have absolutely no problem pushing the sleep/wake button at the top of the phone.  It is recessed a tiny bit with the case in place, but unless your fingers are huge, you shouldn't have a problem.
   
  Also, the headphone jack on the phone is completely accessible with the Metallo case on.  (See the first photo below.)  No problem if you have to switch jacks from amp to phone with the case on.
   
  Other things I noticed right away that have not been mentioned here yet:
   
  (1)  The VentureCraft cable works fine, but the lightning connector doesn't click firmly into place with the Metallo case on the phone.  The connection works, but I can see where it might not stay seated correctly if the rig is in your pocket, etc.  To correct this, I used the 2nd rubber boot included in the package; I cut about 1/16th inch off of it and used a heat gun to shrink wrap it around the lightning connector.  There is a tiny bit of white visible when I plug it in, but it seats perfectly now.  If I really wanted to, I could buy more shrink wrap tubing and try doing that again until I get one that is the perfect length, with no white showing.  
   
  (2)  When I first unpacked the amp, the battery charge level LEDs were both lit, indicating a full charge; however, it drained and stopped working after only a few minutes of use, and then the lights did not go on.  I'm charging it fully now.  
   
  (3)  I also noticed that when the 2nd toggle switch (the one that toggles between iSync, Charge+Vamp and Vamp Only) was in the Vamp Only position, I was hearing music very faintly, even at full volume.  When in the Charge+Vamp mode, everything was fine--I was getting all the volume I wanted with my M-100s at 10-11 o'clock and low gain.  I wonder if the Vamp Only mode wasn't working because of the battery being low; the iPhone's battery was fully charged. I'll check this out again later when the Vamp Verza is charged up.
   
  (4)  There is a clear protector included with the Metallo case, but it's for the BACK of the phone, not the screen.  It protects the back of the phone when sliding it onto the Versa dock; it has a cutout for the camera.
   
  (5)  As for the sound, I've only had a few minutes of listening so far, but it's definitely an improvement over the M-100s alone with the iPhone.  The already great bass is less boomy, deeper when needed, and has a nice solid impact when the recording calls for it.  The mids are a bit more forward, and the treble has some sparkle without being overly harsh or bright.  From just a couple of brief tracks, I like it a lot so far.
   
  (6)  Last, for now anyway, the build quality, especially the fit and finish of the amp and the case are absolutely top notch.  My headphones, amp and case are all black, and the whole rig looks very classy.  I'll be looking for some kind of pouch or small case, possibly with a belt clip, to hold everything when I'm listening while walking outdoors, etc.  It's a little big for a pants pocket.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





red jacket mike said:


> I just received the Vamp Verza and the iPhone 5 Metallo case, as well as the VentureCraft USB/Lightning cable.
> 
> 
> I've attached a few photos below, and can post more if anyone wants to see a particular angle, but as to the issues mentioned above:
> ...


 
  Nice review, but can you show more details on the cable mod of yours?  I am thinking about doing the same when the 5S comes out this summer, and I have the same cable you got.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Yes--here's a closeup of the VentureCraft cable--the Lightning end.  The original shrink wrap went right out to the edge of the white plastic.  Just that little bit of extra thickness was preventing the cable from seating properly when the Metallo case was on the iPhone.
   
  I trimmed a bit off of the extra shrink wrap tube that is included in the package, and installed it with a heat gun.  It works perfectly now.  I cut a bit too much, not realizing that the rubber tubing would shrink in length a bit, as well as in diameter.  I will get some tubing from the local hardware store (it appears to be 3/8" tubing before shrinking) and probably try it again to get the length right.
   
  It may be that cutting it to fit right to the edge of the white plastic before shrinking would be perfect.  The idea would be to have the shrink wrap end right at the surface of the Metallo case so no white would be visible.


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

A couple of other questions I have:
   
  How long does it take to fully charge the Verza battery?  The card says the single LED will turn green when it's fully charged, and after about 3 hours I haven't seen that happen yet.
   
  When the iPhone is attached to the amp, and it is set to the Charge+Vamp mode, does the amp battery drain quicker and keep the iPhone fully charged?  Is it better to run it in just the Vamp Only mode, for longer amp battery life?  Or is the amp battery large enough that it won't matter?
   
  I'm still wondering why I was getting almost no sound in the Vamp Only mode before, and perfect sound with the Charge+Vamp setting.  Hopefully it was due to the low amp battery, but why would the toggle switch setting make a difference if the battery was low?  
   
  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## DrSheep

A1: 7-8 hours on first charge so it will take a while. 
A2: charge plus amp will drain the power much quicker, so I just op for iAMP mode instead.
A3: yeah I think it's the battery too.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> A1: 7-8 hours on first charge so it will take a while.
> A2: charge plus amp will drain the power much quicker, so I just op for iAMP mode instead.
> A3: yeah I think it's the battery too.


 
   
  Quote: 





red jacket mike said:


> A couple of other questions I have:
> 
> How long does it take to fully charge the Verza battery?  The card says the single LED will turn green when it's fully charged, and after about 3 hours I haven't seen that happen yet.
> 
> ...


 
  Regular charging is at least 5 hours.  Since Verza is easy to charge independently from the Iphone, I personally use Verza only for maximum battery unless I am in the rare situation with >20% Iphone battery.  I am not having an issue with no sound in the Verza-only mode, so you try again with a full charge or contact V-Moda.


----------



## kessomatt

Can you post a closer pic of the power button opening? Curious if they made a change yet. I have small fingers and was not able to press it with the face of my finger. I had to angle my finger so the very tip of my nail pressed it. Is it the same for you?

[quote name=Also, the headphone jack on the phone is completely accessible with the Metallo case on.  (See the first photo below.)  No problem if you have to switch jacks from amp to phone with the case on.

Other things I noticed right away that have not been mentioned here yet:

(1)  The VentureCraft cable works fine, but the lightning connector doesn't click firmly into place with the Metallo case on the phone.  The connection works, but I can see where it might not stay seated correctly if the rig is in your pocket, etc.  To correct this, I used the 2nd rubber boot included in the package; I cut about 1/16th inch off of it and used a heat gun to shrink wrap it around the lightning connector.  There is a tiny bit of white visible when I plug it in, but it seats perfectly now.  If I really wanted to, I could buy more shrink wrap tubing and try doing that again until I get one that is the perfect length, with no white showing.  

(2)  When I first unpacked the amp, the battery charge level LEDs were both lit, indicating a full charge; however, it drained and stopped working after only a few minutes of use, and then the lights did not go on.  I'm charging it fully now.  

(3)  I also noticed that when the 2nd toggle switch (the one that toggles between iSync, Charge+Vamp and Vamp Only) was in the Vamp Only position, I was hearing music very faintly, even at full volume.  When in the Charge+Vamp mode, everything was fine--I was getting all the volume I wanted with my M-100s at 10-11 o'clock and low gain.  I wonder if the Vamp Only mode wasn't working because of the battery being low; the iPhone's battery was fully charged. I'll check this out again later when the Vamp Verza is charged up.

(4)  There is a clear protector included with the Metallo case, but it's for the BACK of the phone, not the screen.  It protects the back of the phone when sliding it onto the Versa dock; it has a cutout for the camera.

(5)  As for the sound, I've only had a few minutes of listening so far, but it's definitely an improvement over the M-100s alone with the iPhone.  The already great bass is less boomy, deeper when needed, and has a nice solid impact when the recording calls for it.  The mids are a bit more forward, and the treble has some sparkle without being overly harsh or bright.  From just a couple of brief tracks, I like it a lot so far.

(6)  Last, for now anyway, the build quality, especially the fit and finish of the amp and the case are absolutely top notch.  My headphones, amp and case are all black, and the whole rig looks very classy.  I'll be looking for some kind of pouch or small case, possibly with a belt clip, to hold everything when I'm listening while walking outdoors, etc.  It's a little big for a pants pocket.












[/quote]


----------



## Anthony1

Hi Val
   
  Im interested in this product with my iPhone 5 for travel. My question is I use the FLAC player app on my iPhone exclusively and no iTunes/mp3s (me thinks iTunes is the devil's work). I understand I dont get 24/192 with this app but will it work with the VAMP VERZA.
   
  Thanks


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Im interested in this product with my iPhone 5 for travel. My question is I use the FLAC player app on my iPhone exclusively and no iTunes/mp3s (me thinks iTunes is the devil's work). I understand I dont get 24/192 with this app but will it work with the VAMP VERZA.
> 
> Thanks


 
  Should be, folks here have been using 3rd party apps with the VERZA with no problems reported.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> Had a weird Versa lockup today that I thought I'd post about. I allowed the verza to charge my 160 classic (fat) which completely exhausted it. Charged it back up and it wouldn't connect to any iOS device I own. Every time I turned it on, I got 2 quick flashes of the second switch and then nothing. No charging, playback, etc. I turned it off for a while and then back on to no avail. Also tried turning it off and on while holding down down each of the buttons to,see if I could find some secret reset sequence.
> 
> Checked the cable which was fine. Got kinda worried that I may have to send it back to Vmoda. Unlike the vamp, I couldn't see an way to "reset" it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





kessomatt said:


> I experienced the same thing with the double flash. It died on me while listening to music so I thought it was the battery.  After charging it a bit it still would just do the double flash.  I kept turning it on and off for a bit and it eventually came back on.


 
   
  Quote: 





hastings said:


> Me three.
> iPhone 5, Vamp Verza  w/ the Metallo case. I had things running smoothly until I switched out a Jabra short (usb-->micro usb with the apple lightning tip) cable with a VentureCraft cable (same config). Diffeernce between cables? Color .. Jabra is grey, VentureCrafts black. The VampV was turned off prior to the cable shift and when the VampV was turned on, two led flashes and nothing ... (I now know to be looking for the red glow in the VampV's head phone jack). After trying every combination you all have mentioned, I separated  the phone and VampV and let  charge over night. No confidence in understanding why, when I reconnected the phone and cable, turned on the VampV, all systems were go. It has locked up like this one time since. This time turning the VampV off, putting switches into usb-dac & vamp positions, turning the VampV on, then putting the first switch to iAMP resuscitated VampV (red glow in the headphone jack-n-all).
> 
> I'd be curious if there were more experiences like this. I reported the lock up to V-Moda (do they DO Customer Service or WHAT???) and was sent a replacement (I hadn't stumbled onto the charging thing and got the VampV working after the replacement was sent). Now I have this replacement Vamp Verza and I'm interested to see if *it* locks up. I think it reasonable that I would run the new VV for a day or two before sending back. I'm not overly concerned, mainly because of Val and his team, but it would be nice to have some certainty about the lock up phenomenon.


 
   
  Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I had one minor glitch last week where I couldn't get Verza to connect and the red light kept blinking, but it resolved after swiching back and forth a few times.  Other than that, no technical issues.


 
  I also experienced this lock-up.  I just got the Verza today, and had it working briefly right out of the box, but the battery died.  About an hour ago, I finally got the green light, so I hooked everything up to do some listening, and couldn't get any sound.  Like those quoted above, just a couple of red flashes from the 2nd toggle switch.  I tried unplugging everything, powering off/on, restarting the iPhone, switching the USB/Lightning cable (with the iPhone stock long white one), and for awhile nothing worked, no matter what position the switches were in.  After unplugging everything, and shutting it all off for a few minutes, I tried again, and now it's fine.  
   
  Earlier I mentioned getting almost no sound (very faint at full volume) when in the Vamp Only mode; I was only getting proper sound using the Charge+Vamp mode.  That problem is solved, and everything is now working correctly.
   
  It sounds great, but I'm a little concerned about the lock-up, especially since at least 3 other owners have experienced it.  
   
  Listening to some vintage Dire Straits now; gorgeous sound.  Hope everything continues to work . . .
   
  One final comment--on the QuigCard (which is very helpful, by the way) it says "View manual for full details and compatibility."  Where is this manual?  Nothing but the card was included with the amp, and I couldn't find any downloadable manual on the V-Moda site.  Is there a more complete manual than just the card?
   
  EDIT:  I'll post a closeup pic of the power button access on the iPhone/Metallo case tomorrow when I'm back in my shop with my camera, etc.  I guess I am using the tip of my finger, but it's not a problem at all.


----------



## shipsupt

It works perfectly. I am listening to that exact set up right now.



anthony1 said:


> Hi Val
> 
> Im interested in this product with my iPhone 5 for travel. My question is I use the FLAC player app on my iPhone exclusively and no iTunes/mp3s (me thinks iTunes is the devil's work). I understand I dont get 24/192 with this app but will it work with the VAMP VERZA.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shipsupt

I finally received my Metallo case. I had been using the iPod Classic but now I've started using the iPhone 5 connected with the Venture Craft cable, The Metallo is very nice, fit is great. 

Regarding the "Sleep/Power" button, yes it is pretty recessed, but I don't have too much trouble manuevering my fat finger hit it when I need to. It is pretty protected, which I actually like. Yes, you need to use the tip of your finger or the nail, you can't just put the flat of the finger over it and have it hit the button.

As long as I am in the posting mode I figure I'll go ahead and drop a few thoughts on the Verza in general...
So far I am very pleased with the Verza. I love the functionality, and from that stand point it beats out my previous travel rig, the Solo and ALO MKII. I love the ability to throw a charge on an iDevice, and having a simpe chargging solution for the Verza itself makes things easy.

As for the part that really counts to me, the sound, I'm still evaluating. I've been happily living with the Verza for several weeks now. I commute with it daily, so I get about two hours per day of listening to it. I can't say that I'm heariing the same thing that some of the other folks have reported. Specificially I don't find the mids to be emphasized, or forward at all, I do find the a slight bump in the bass and in the highs, a slight V or U shaped emphasis. On certain tracks this can leave the mids a bit recessed. I have listened almost exlusively with custome IEM's (UE-11) which I am very familiar with. I have had no use for the bass boost, it's just too much for my taste. Detail retrieval, plankton presentati, and imaging are average.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I agree that the bass boost (especially with M-100s) is not needed, and for headphone listening, the 3D is useless also.  Either or both might be useful for different applications.
   
  I'm currently looking for some kind of case with a belt loop or clip that would house this rig.  The dimensions I've come up with (which include the attached VentureCraft cable) are roughly 6 1/4" long, 2 3/4" wide, and 1 1/4" thick.  I've checked out some digital camera cases, but haven't found anything that's long and narrow enough; most are made to house something less rectangular.  
   
  If anyone's found anything close, I'd appreciate the info.
   
  Some recordings where I'm noticing the improved, slightly more forward mids:  Mary Black, Mark Knopfler, and some older Rush albums.  Very enjoyable.  A bit U-shaped, yes, but never harsh.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





red jacket mike said:


> I agree that the bass boost (especially with M-100s) is not needed, and for headphone listening, the 3D is useless also.  Either or both might be useful for different applications.
> 
> I'm currently looking for some kind of case with a belt loop or clip that would house this rig.  The dimensions I've come up with (which include the attached VentureCraft cable) are roughly 6 1/4" long, 2 3/4" wide, and 1 1/4" thick.  I've checked out some digital camera cases, but haven't found anything that's long and narrow enough; most are made to house something less rectangular.
> 
> ...


 
  I have been trying to find a belt case for either the VAMP or VERZA since launch with no luck, and I really hope that V-MODA will consider to make one...


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Here are a few new photos, showing the slightly recessed sleep/wake button on the iPhone 5 with the Metallo case in place.  Also, a couple of closeups of the other end of the phone, showing the cutouts for the headphone jack, lightning connector, and speaker grills.
   
  As far as re-shrinking the VentureCraft cable so it will fit securely into the phones lightning jack without showing any white:  I purchased some 1/2" (not 3/8" as I earlier thought) shrink wrap tubing at the local hardware store ($2.79 US for enough to experiment with--three 4-inch sections), and, after a few tries, it seems like a 13/16" piece will work perfectly.  You'll want to put it over the lightning connector end of the cable, right down to the elbow.  Use a heat gun or hair dryer to shrink it--use low heat.  It'll take a few extra seconds, but you don't want to risk overheating the lightning connector and melting the plastic.
   
  You should end up with about 1/32" of an inch of exposed white, which will not be visible when the cable is inserted into the phone.  Probably a bit silly to go to such trouble, but the amp/phone combination looks really good, so why not?


----------



## Craigster75

Well, I don't have to decide between using Vamp or Verza with my Iphone 4, at least not until I hear back from V-Moda........the volume knob on my Vamp broke off!  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 6-star service on this one.  Fortunately, Verza has a superior design with a much more recessed volume control and also sounds better to me.


----------



## smcginni

Man, that stinks! I agree that the verza has the better volume control and design. I'm always worried about the vamp wheni it it in my pocket.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> Man, that stinks! I agree that the verza has the better volume control and design. I'm always worried about the vamp wheni it it in my pocket.


 
   
  Honestly, I couldn't walk around with either one in my pocket.  My phone by itself annoys the **** out of me, half the time...


----------



## smcginni

I wear baggy jeans and have no rear, so there's plenty of room for the Verza with an iPod classic attached. Plenty.


----------



## ThanklessPanda

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> I wear baggy jeans and have no rear, so there's plenty of room for the Verza with an iPod classic attached. Plenty.


 
  I'm one of those weird kids who wears skinny jeans, and I keep it in my front pocket. It is a rather large bulge with my iPhone, but phones get bigger by the year, so I think it's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Craigster75

I'm having Verza issues and wondering if anyone has any suggestions.  Verza seems to be connecting to my Iphone 4 (I hear and see all the appropriate sounds and lights), but the audio still comes out of my Iphone 4 speakers and no sound from Verza when all indications are it is connected and on.
   
  I tried charging, turning on and off, removing cables, switching levers, etc. but no luck.  Any suggestions? (Already email V-Moda).


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: here is the way in how to check your VAMP / VERZA firmware and hardware version. 

1, turn on VAMP / VERZA and connect to your iPhone / iPod. 
2 once connected, go to Settings -> General -> About -> V-MODA, then you should be able to see the info. Here is mine. 

VAMP:
Firmware 2.0.1; hardware 1.0.0.

VERZA:
Firmware 1.0.0; hardware 1.0.0.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I'm having Verza issues and wondering if anyone has any suggestions.  Verza seems to be connecting to my Iphone 4 (I hear and see all the appropriate sounds and lights), but the audio still comes out of my Iphone 4 speakers and no sound from Verza when all indications are it is connected and on.
> 
> I tried charging, turning on and off, removing cables, switching levers, etc. but no luck.  Any suggestions? (Already email V-Moda).


 

 FALSE ALARM- Verza is fine.  It turns out I needed to reboot my Iphone.
   
  If anyone has a similar connection issue, I would suggest trying this.


----------



## Saieash

So I am new here so what I say will probably be stupid, but has anyone else noticed the resemblance to the Go-Dap 4? Both aesthetically and functionality they seem similar. Even the way some of the functions are implemented seem similar. The charge indicator and the battery indicator look exactly the same. The combo headphone jack/spdif seems the exact same. The switches to change between various charging and sync modes seem to be the same. I just wonder if this is just a Go-Dap 4 in a much better body.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





saieash said:


> So I am new here so what I say will probably be stupid, but has anyone else noticed the resemblance to the Go-Dap 4? Both aesthetically and functionality they seem similar. Even the way some of the functions are implemented seem similar. The charge indicator and the battery indicator look exactly the same. The combo headphone jack/spdif seems the exact same. The switches to change between various charging and sync modes seem to be the same. I just wonder if this is just a Go-Dap 4 in a much better body.


 

 Yes, The GoDAP X and Verza are manufactured by the same company but Verza is made with internal and external customized, exclusive enhancements in collaboration with V-Moda.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





saieash said:


> So I am new here so what I say will probably be stupid, but has anyone else noticed the resemblance to the Go-Dap 4? Both aesthetically and functionality they seem similar. Even the way some of the functions are implemented seem similar. The charge indicator and the battery indicator look exactly the same. The combo headphone jack/spdif seems the exact same. The switches to change between various charging and sync modes seem to be the same. I just wonder if this is just a Go-Dap 4 in a much better body.


 
  Verza is made by the same company that made Go-Dap 4. Actually this one is pretty much made-to-order version of Go-Dap X from VentureCraft.


----------



## DjHiFi

I had issues running Verza early today. I picked it up from my desk in the morning after being charged and was showing green light. I connected it to my iPod Classic 160GB but it wasn't connecting to it so there was a few blinks but then no steady light. Obviously had issues to connect to it. I did turn it off/on a few times and disconnected from the iPod and tried it with my iphone but same issue. Later I tried it with my Windows PC at work it didn't work either. I gave up and connected it back to my iPod and thought I will bring it back to the store for replacement then it connected to the iPod and working again. Is this a normal behavior? Just trying to find out what it could be?  Also I hear a bit of hissing in the background when it is idle. Is that normal? I am using it with a Sennheiser Momentum. 

 Is there a firmware update out or planned? 
 Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## DrSheep

Not normal, but I think the latest update on iDevices messed up the VAMP / VERZA.


----------



## shipsupt

Wow!  Seems that if you're going to use the Verza to charge your phone you shouldn't expect to listen for very long!  It really sucks the juice out when you switch it to charge mode!  At some point I guess I'll try to do some timed trials starting with a full batter etc... unless someone already has?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Wow!  Seems that if you're going to use the Verza to charge your phone you shouldn't expect to listen for very long!  It really sucks the juice out when you switch it to charge mode!  At some point I guess I'll try to do some timed trials starting with a full batter etc... unless someone already has?


 
  One of the many things I prefer about Verza over Vamp is the ease of charging my Iphone and Verza separately to run Verza without charging and to maximize battery time.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Hello all

I have a dap x and I am thinking of getting the output resisters changed as well as the op amp 
LM .....

Does anyone know what op amp and output imp the verza has now?

Ty
AL.D.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have a dap x and I am thinking of getting the output resisters changed as well as the op amp
> LM .....
> ...


 
  I don't know about OpAmp but it should have 10Ω output impedance.


----------



## sherthang

Just received my Vamp-V and have a couple of questions.
1). Is the gain switch supposed to be so fully recessed that you need to insert a pin to move it?
2). I'm not understanding the toggle positions of the second switch. To charge the amp, it should be in the lowest position, without the lightning bolt? And is that the same position to charge a device? If so, when do you use the middle position?
Thanks


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Just received my Vamp-V and have a couple of questions.
> 1). Is the gain switch supposed to be so fully recessed that you need to insert a pin to move it?
> 2). I'm not understanding the toggle positions of the second switch. To charge the amp, it should be in the lowest position, without the lightning bolt? And is that the same position to charge a device? If so, when do you use the middle position?
> Thanks


 
  Yes, the gain switch is supposed to be recessed.  You should only change the gain when it is powered down.  
   
  iSync allows you to sync the iPhone with your computer through the Vamps USB.  
   
  (Lightning) + Vamp is for using the vamp to charge your phone while listening.  
   
  Vamp is just using the Vamp to listen and not charging the phone at the same time.


----------



## sherthang

Thanks!  got that working
  when I connect to my Mac using Audirvana, it only recognized the DAC as 16/48.  This doesn't seem right to me.  I'm playing 24/96 AIFF files.  Why am I seeing downsampling?
  Thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





sherthang said:


> Thanks!  got that working
> when I connect to my Mac using Audirvana, it only recognized the DAC as 16/48.  This doesn't seem right to me.  I'm playing 24/96 AIFF files.  Why am I seeing downsampling?
> Thanks!


 
  I might be wrong, but I don't think the VERZA supports 24/96.  I think you should get the AudioQuest DragonFly for that.


----------



## ALRAINBOW

Does anybody know what op amp is in the verza and is it the op amp upgrade that venture craft is offering 

AL.D.


----------



## ThanklessPanda

Curious as to the status of the LOD connector for the iPhone 5? I know Val said one was in the works, anyone know if it will be available within the next few weeks?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





thanklesspanda said:


> Curious as to the status of the LOD connector for the iPhone 5? I know Val said one was in the works, anyone know if it will be available within the next few weeks?


 
  No idea.  I am using the VentureCraft version for now.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

I just got an e-mail back from V-Moda saying the iPhone 5 connector is 2 months out.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Does anyone have the Metallo case and can confirm whether or not the headphone jack hole is large enough to fit Shure SE535/425 cable plugs?  It looks a bit small on photos and I am assuming that you cannot, like a rubber case, shave the opening to be bigger.
   
  If I do get it, it won't always be through the Verza so having a small headphone jack may be a problem.


----------



## shipsupt

You are correct, it will not fit.  I just tested it.  In fact I'm finding very few that will fit.  That hole for the HPO is too small!  It's the only issue I have with the Metallo so far.  
   
  I will get one of those little extensions and keep it in my CIEM case for when I want to plug right into the phone as a work around, but it's going to be a problem when my new cable with microphone and controls arrives!
  Quote: 





iron-buddha said:


> Does anyone have the Metallo case and can confirm whether or not the headphone jack hole is large enough to fit Shure SE535/425 cable plugs?  It looks a bit small on photos and I am assuming that you cannot, like a rubber case, shave the opening to be bigger.
> 
> If I do get it, it won't always be through the Verza so having a small headphone jack may be a problem.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Rubber bands or a headphone jack you can't plug anything into....hrm.....


----------



## Dragon Leader

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> You are correct, it will not fit.  I just tested it.  In fact I'm finding very few that will fit.  That hole for the HPO is too small!  It's the only issue I have with the Metallo so far.
> 
> I will get one of those little extensions and keep it in my CIEM case for when I want to plug right into the phone as a work around, but it's going to be a problem when my new cable with microphone and controls arrives!


 
  Hi
   
  As an alternative to adapter solution you could of course enlarge the hole with a drill or a cutter head, for example with a dremel.
   
  The issue is of course that the blank metal will be visuable in the hole.
  I think except for the black colour the orange and red adonizing will be extremely difficult to match with paint. 
   
  It's a bit sad that such a cool product combination, which seem to be really well though trhough, has such kind of constructive issue.
   
  Regards Dirk


----------



## shipsupt

There is a little room to do that, but not much.  On the back side of the case, because they've gone with some pretty light gage aluminum plate, there is not much meat left to remove without risking cutting through and starting to take away from overall strength.    Keeping the cover light and strong required a small trade off.  
   
  A lot of portables, like the M-80, consider these small case openings (which I don't think are that uncommon) and have connectors that work fine.
   
   
   
  Quote: 





dragon leader said:


> Hi
> 
> As an alternative to adapter solution you could of course enlarge the hole with a drill or a cutter head, for example with a dremel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Anyone have the diameter of the headphone opening?


----------



## Dragon Leader

Hi,
   
  I agree it's quite near to one of the edges, therfore it would be neccesay to use a proper tool setup like a drillstand and mabe a jib boring table/machine.
   
  How much dou you thing a proper adapter (good quality) would decrease the sound quality?
   
  Regards Dirk


----------



## shipsupt

Not at all.


----------



## joemangi

Hey all,
   
  I have had this amp for just over a month now. its great but have decided not completley what i am looking for. I was wondering if any of you guys know about returning to v-moda under their 60day in home audition guarentee? How do you do it? I cant find anything on the website?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## joemangi

Or else this could be up on the clasifieds here very shortly.


----------



## shipsupt

support@v-moda.com
  Quote: 





joemangi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have had this amp for just over a month now. its great but have decided not completley what i am looking for. I was wondering if any of you guys know about returning to v-moda under their 60day in home audition guarentee? How do you do it? I cant find anything on the website?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ccluk

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think the VERZA supports 24/96.  I think you should get the AudioQuest DragonFly for that.


 
   
  Quote: 





alrainbow said:


> Does anybody know what op amp is in the verza and is it the op amp upgrade that venture craft is offering
> 
> AL.D.


 
   
  Maximum input is 16/48.  It is the maximum what iDevices can play.
   
  It is not possible to upgrade a venture craft Go Dap X into a Verza by changing the op.amps only.  As Verza is using 6 layer PCB and Go Dap X is using 2 layer, the background noise of Verza is much less.  Functionwise, the Bass / 3D sound function is also not the same.


----------



## kessomatt

Quote: 





joemangi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have had this amp for just over a month now. its great but have decided not completley what i am looking for. I was wondering if any of you guys know about returning to v-moda under their 60day in home audition guarentee? How do you do it? I cant find anything on the website?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  Just log into the website and request a return under my orders.  They will send you another email saying its good to send.  
   
  I actually decided the same.  I heard no benefit using it with my m-100's.  I tried to justify keeping it by trying some more power hungry headphones but having to push it close to max volume on some cans made me reconsider so I put in a preorder on the centrance hifi-m8.


----------



## rudi0504

I am happy as first person to test the Vamp Versa in Indonesia
The demo unit Vamp Verza just arrived tonight in my house .

Source : iPhone 4S
Dac : Vamp Verza 
 Ventura craft go dap x with LME 49960 
Headphone : VModa M100 black mate
 Ultrasone Signature Pro

SQ : out the box sound very good
High : very detail and clear
Mid : forward and clear mid
Bass : very low and very good impact


----------



## shipsupt

What happened to your volume knob?
  Quote: 





>


----------



## rudi0504

shipsupt said:


> What happened to your volume knob?




I was so shock too , as I opened the box was no volume knob .
I just received tonight a demo unit from VModa Dealer in Indonesia. 
They said , it's correct volume knob was missing


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Uh... I guess that's how they ID a demo unit from a for sale unit? Hopefully it isn't a fugazi.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





snoopy ears said:


> Uh... I guess that's how they ID a demo unit from a for sale unit? Hopefully it isn't a fugazi.


 
  Nope, my demo unit has all the knobs...


----------



## AnakChan

rudi0504 said:


> I was so shock too , as I opened the box was no volume knob .
> I just received tonight a demo unit from VModa Dealer in Indonesia.
> They said , it's correct volume knob was missing


More than likely, the unit has been opened (rather than "not installed"). To open up the unit, the knob has to be removed.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> What happened to your volume knob?


 
   
  Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> I was so shock too , as I opened the box was no volume knob .
> I just received tonight a demo unit from VModa Dealer in Indonesia.
> They said , it's correct volume knob was missing


 

 At least we can see the knob fits onto a durable metal rod (sorry I don't know the proper name for it)  as opposed to the original Vamp where the knob is plastic  and attached with a thin plastic connector (I found out the hard way when the protruding volume knob of the original Vamp snapped off).


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

Has anyone found any type of case for this unit yet, preferably with a belt clip?  I think there must be a camera case out there that would work, but all of the ones I've checked out are not tall enough.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Really? I haven't seen a plastic analogue potentiometer rod before...that's kind of scary.


----------



## ThanklessPanda

Just a quick update... e-mailed V-MODA asking how much longer until we could expect a LOD from them, and they told me they'd have it ready in about 2 months.


----------



## smcginni

red jacket mike said:


> Has anyone found any type of case for this unit yet, preferably with a belt clip?  I think there must be a camera case out there that would work, but all of the ones I've checked out are not tall enough.




I found a small lowepro bag at best buy that fits my verza with iPod classic. It's snug, but good. Unfortunately, the belt loop is sewn on both ends, so no easy clip on/off. I'll look up the exact model when I get home.

*******edit******

It's a lowepro Newport 30. It fits the verza w an iPod classic. A full sized phone in a metallo case would be a close call. Perhaps if you are willing to put a hole in the bottom so that the USB cable can stick out the bottom?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

thanklesspanda said:


> Just a quick update... e-mailed V-MODA asking how much longer until we could expect a LOD from them, and they told me they'd have it ready in about 2 months.


just buy a venturecraft one. The Vmoda one will probably just be the venturecraft one relabeled/'re-imagined anyway 
Why wait？


----------



## ThanklessPanda

I like to think myself a loyal V-MODA customer


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





thanklesspanda said:


> I like to think myself a loyal V-MODA customer


 
  Me too, but it's not like you can't have TWO cables...  I am using the VentureCraft one for now and it's fine.


----------



## ThanklessPanda

Yeah, I'll most likely cave in. We'll see how much longer I can go. Love the amp though- Using it nonstop.


----------



## aerodrew

Haven't been following this thread from the very beginning, so not sure if there was any mention of: any announcements on a metallo case for the galaxy s4?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





aerodrew said:


> Haven't been following this thread from the very beginning, so not sure if there was any mention of: any announcements on a metallo case for the galaxy s4?


 
  Val said they were going to make one.  IIRC, he said it would be out a month or two after the S4 release.  Could be wrong there, just going off memory...


----------



## mtthefirst

Do you guy think that when V-Moda will release the next version of their Verza? VentureCraft just announce their next version of their Go-Dap X called SounDroid Typhoon. It can use as DAC+Amp or Amp only. USB DAC is capable of DSD playback too.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Do you guy think that when V-Moda will release the next version of their Verza? VentureCraft just announce their next version of their Go-Dap X called SounDroid Typhoon. It can use as DAC+Amp or Amp only. USB DAC is capable of DSD playback too.


 
  I guess in the future V-Moda will release a unit called the Hurricane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I also tried the Typhoon at the Tokyo Show, I was most impressed.


----------



## aerodrew

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Val said they were going to make one.  IIRC, he said it would be out a month or two after the S4 release.  Could be wrong there, just going off memory...


 
  awesome, picked up an S4 on release day. I was also considering making a "universal" clamp adapter for the VAMP VERZA so that it could accomodate just about any phone, but I wonder if that idea has also been thrown around


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I guess in the future V-Moda will release a unit called the Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hurricane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also spend some time with them at Tokyo show too. Pretty impressive, much clearer and cleaner than my X with LME49860. To bad that they don't have MUSES02, it should pair very well with my Socket 1 DD LE MUSES02.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Hurricane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You could always write to them, they seem open to requests.
   
  I did try a Muse 8920/Muse01 on the day.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> You could always write to them, they seem open to requests.
> 
> I did try a Muse 8920/Muse01 on the day.


 
  I always write to them. I believe that Typhoon will come with only one version and then it's up to you to switch the OpAmp.
   
  Actually, I just got an email from them, they decided to change the name back to "Go-Dap X2".


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I tried three models
   
  AD8066 (fixed)
  OPA627AU (changeable) 
   
  And the Muse I mentioned, plus another that I did not take notes for.
   
  The changeable OP amp is a good idea.
  Hmm, GoDapX2.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> I tried three models
> 
> AD8066 (fixed)
> OPA627AU (changeable)
> ...


 
   
  VentureCraft actually purposefully didn't choose Go-DAP X2.
   
  Edit: Woops. Sorry, OT here.


----------



## InternetSandman

So the max file resolution the Verza can output is 16/44? Is that the same as the maximum on the IPhone 5 via a digital connection? Can the Galaxy S3/S4 output a higher resolution than that?

I was quite interested in this amp but I gotta admit, if that's the maximum output, then it's lost some of its appeal and supposed versatility in my eyes


----------



## DjHiFi

Can I run it while charging or is it (useless) while charging?


----------



## ThanklessPanda

If you have an iPhone you can charge your iPhone from it while using it as an amp, though the battery drains incredibly fast.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





djhifi said:


> Can I run it while charging or is it (useless) while charging?


 
  It is "useless" while charging, but has pretty decent battery life.


----------



## smcginni

Although it is "useless" while charging, the battery life is good.  I plug it in at night and the Verza and my ipod are charged by the morning and ready to go.  You'd have to listen a lot for it to become a problem.


----------



## DjHiFi

smcginni said:


> I plug it in at night and the Verza and my ipod are charged by the morning and ready to go.  You'd have to listen a lot for it to become a problem.



 
 Rechargeable batteries have limited charge cycles. Would you use up V-Moda's limited battery cycles if you charge the iPod with it? I do charge them separate every night. My iPod classics charges in an hours from the wall while V-Moda takes a few hours to fill up the juice. 

 Curious to know why VentureCraft designed it so that is becoming "useless" while charging? Other DAC/AMPs can be used while charging.


----------



## DjHiFi

thanklesspanda said:


> If you have an iPhone you can charge your iPhone from it while using it as an amp, though the battery drains incredibly fast.



 
 Yes, The battery drains fast and you use the battery cycles. I wouldn't use V-Moda as a battery pack. Not sure if it is easy and cheap to repalce the battery.


----------



## smcginni

djhifi said:


> Rechargeable batteries have limited charge cycles. Would you use up V-Moda's limited battery cycles if you charge the iPod with it? I do charge them separate every night. My iPod classics charges in an hours from the wall while V-Moda takes a few hours to fill up the juice.
> 
> 
> Curious to know why VentureCraft designed it so that is becoming "useless" while charging? Other DAC/AMPs can be used while charging.




I don't know what kind of battery Vmoda put in this thing, but I don't see them cheaping out when they've done so much with the rest of it. Decent batteries now should be able to get hundreds of charges before loosing retention, so I'm not too worried about it. Even at a couple of charges a week, I see years of use before its an issue. And, if it ever becomes one, then I'll contact Vmoda and have it replaced (or do it myself if I can).

As for the iPod classic, I've replaced batteries and screens and neither is really that difficult or expensive. Just takes a bit of time and some online videos. Certainly not worth worrying about.

Besides, I can usually listen 2-3 times before needing to recharge it, so it doesn't seem like it will be an issue.


----------



## AykDaddy

I don't think this was discussed in this thread so far but do we have any more information on the two built-in DACs? All I could find online was that the "regular" DAC is a Burr Brown and the iOS DAC is from AKM.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





aykdaddy said:


> I don't think this was discussed in this thread so far but do we have any more information on the two built-in DACs? All I could find online was that the "regular" DAC is a Burr Brown and the iOS DAC is from AKM.


 
  If Vmoda used the same design as Go-Dap X, PC DAC should be PCM2902C and iOS DAC should be AK4353.


----------



## AykDaddy

I dont have much experience with DACs so how would the iOS DAC (AK4353) compare to other DACs in this price range? Lets say the Fostex HP-P1 or the DAC in the Fiio E17 (which is much cheaper but thats the one i currently use)?


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: you can actually use either DAC in the VERZA for iDevices, as both iAMP mode and USB-DAC mode works for them.  However, in USB-DAC mode it gives off slightly more power, so the sound may be louder.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Sweet review of the VAMP VERZA by Steve Gutteburg on CNET.
  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57587030-47/v-modas-outrageously-sweet-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp/


----------



## highfidelity69

I currently own a CypherLabs AlgoRhythm Solo, paired to an iBasso D6 "AMP/DAC" and iPodTouch, how does the V-Moda Vamp Versa compare to a setup like mine, I see the V-Moda has only 150mW max output, as my D6 has 650mW max output. The one thing that intrigues me is that it works with Android phones like my S3 via LOD "USB", but I don't know if spending $700 with the metalo phone case is a wise purchase for someone like myself, oe even just the AMP/DAC for $600. I also use the iBasso D6 "when I can" with my S3 "not that the S3 Amp is bad" , but the D6 just makes it so much better. Anyone feel free to chime in.

Note: My setup is used primarily with my JH16PRO'S.


----------



## highfidelity69

The thing that I do not understand is that people are testing this AMP/DAC with Cans "this AMP/DAC is not powerful enough to drive most cans out there", can you hear music out of them, sure you can, but not like a desktop AMP/DAC "which most cans are designed for", this AMP/DAC was designed for PORTABLE use "IEM'S", and I don't see many people on the go with CANS on their heads "and the ones I do see look ridiculous, well to me that is". All the reviews I am seeing here is mostly with cans, only one review that I have seen with IEM'S is from Steve Guttenberg, http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57587030-47/v-modas-outrageously-sweet-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp/


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Highfidelity69, I placed my order yesterday so don't have them yet.   But regarding IEMs or cans, I plan on using the Verza for both, IEM's for mobile and headphones for desktop use.  I can only assume that the headphone out will do a better job than my aging M-Audio Firewire 410 even for headphones.   I believe the Verza was designed with other V-Moda cans in mind and most reviews have said it plays well with low impedance cans but can't really drive the real difficult ones, which is fine by me, as I don't own any of those.  A potential acquisition of the LCD-2/3 will also play well as it's 50 ohms.  
   
  And the CNET review said it didn't do very well with 250+ ohm headphones, which is not "most cans out there".


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





iron-buddha said:


> A potential acquisition of the LCD-2/3 will also play well as it's 50 ohms.


 
   
  As far as I know they are rather power hungry, their simple impedance is a bit misleading. Did anyone test that combination?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





highfidelity69 said:


> The thing that I do not understand is that people are testing this AMP/DAC with Cans "this AMP/DAC is not powerful enough to drive most cans out there", can you hear music out of them, sure you can, but not like a desktop AMP/DAC "which most cans are designed for", this AMP/DAC was designed for PORTABLE use "IEM'S", and I don't see many people on the go with CANS on their heads "and the ones I do see look ridiculous, well to me that is". All the reviews I am seeing here is mostly with cans, only one review that I have seen with IEM'S is from Steve Guttenberg, http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57587030-47/v-modas-outrageously-sweet-portable-dac-and-headphone-amp/


 
  Your arbitrary use of quotes here forced me to read this like 6 times to make sure I was understanding you!


----------



## Grant625

Quote: 





internetsandman said:


> So the max file resolution the Verza can output is 16/44? Is that the same as the maximum on the IPhone 5 via a digital connection? Can the Galaxy S3/S4 output a higher resolution than that?
> 
> I was quite interested in this amp but I gotta admit, if that's the maximum output, then it's lost some of its appeal and supposed versatility in my eyes


 
  The 16/44 output has made me look elsewhere too, as 75% of my music is 24bit...there's always one thing that's off for me in portable.
  I'd have bought the AK100 had it not been for the output impedance(and correcting it with a mod at extra cost is not ideal).
  However it seems like the Vamp Verza is a great device with many good features for the money.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





grant625 said:


> The 16/44 output has made me look elsewhere too, as 75% of my music is 24bit...there's always one thing that's off for me in portable.
> I'd have bought the AK100 had it not been for the output impedance(and correcting it with a mod at extra cost is not ideal).
> However it seems like the Vamp Verza is a great device with many good features for the money.


 
  You might want to try SounDroid Typhoon from VentureCraft. An upcoming DAC/Amp from the company that make Verza for Vmoda. It's can handle up to 32bit/192kHz and also 64DSD. Price in japan is about 500 USD.


----------



## highfidelity69

speakerphile said:


> Your arbitrary use of quotes here forced me to read this like 6 times to make sure I was understanding you!


Only 6,


----------



## 282432

Went with everything matte black. Lovin' the stealthy look


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> You might want to try SounDroid Typhoon from VentureCraft. An upcoming DAC/Amp from the company that make Verza for Vmoda. It's can handle up to 32bit/192kHz and also 64DSD. Price in japan is about 500 USD.


 
   
  It's not the Verza itself though that only does 16/44, is it? That's the limitation of the iPhone and of Andriod, isn't it? Even in USB dac mode on Andriod the kernel limits it to 16/44, doesn't it? I thought that was the big point behind rooting and implementing VooDoo Sound on the Anriods with Wolfson DACs, to get 24/192 output support, wasn't it?
   
  If it is the Verza that's limited to 16/44 on both OSs then that's another strike against it, besides the $700 amp+metallo insaneo price tag! Man that slim, matching form factor is nice though...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> It's not the Verza itself though that only does 16/44, is it? That's the limitation of the iPhone and of Andriod, isn't it? Even in USB dac mode on Andriod the kernel limits it to 16/44, doesn't it? I thought that was the big point behind rooting and implementing VooDoo Sound on the Anriods with Wolfson DACs, to get 24/192 output support, wasn't it?
> 
> If it is the Verza that's limited to 16/44 on both OSs then that's another strike against it, besides the $700 amp+metallo insaneo price tag! Man that corm factor is nice though...


 
  Yes, it's the limitation of the OS. The DAC itself can handle more than that.


----------



## Grant625

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> You might want to try SounDroid Typhoon from VentureCraft. An upcoming DAC/Amp from the company that make Verza for Vmoda. It's can handle up to 32bit/192kHz and also 64DSD. Price in japan is about 500 USD.


 
  Checking it out now!


----------



## Iron-Buddha

The Soundroid has a larger capacity battery BUT, on the other hand, firmware updates need to go back to Japan instead of the US (I'm assuming V-Moda can do firmware upgrades on the Verza) and there is no Metallo case integration.


----------



## Grant625

The Metallo case and Verza docking system is a great asset, I'm not a fan of rubber bands.
  If there was a way past the 16/44(using Galaxy phone) limit I'd be all over the Verza like a fat kid on cake.


----------



## Kojaku

The limitation of processing 24/96 is definitely not applicable to the Galaxy S3 (at least in my experience) ...I have 24/96 files all over my device and through Poweramp they play absolutely fine...When I had an Apex Glacier, the 24/96 files played out perfectly, no downsampling...I'm looking to buy one of these as a grad gift for myself before I start work, but I really can't afford $600...so if anyone on here gets tired of theirs, please shoot me a PM.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





grant625 said:


> The Metallo case and Verza docking system is a great asset, I'm not a fan of rubber bands.
> If there was a way past the 16/44(using Galaxy phone) limit I'd be all over the Verza like a fat kid on cake.


 
  On the iDevice side, 16/44 is the limit from iOS but, for PC side, it's the limit of the DAC chip itself. This is based on the information from Go-Dap X. They used PCM2902C which is 16/48 DAC chip.


----------



## louisxtan

i want this so bad @@


----------



## Rhauserjr

Anything for us windows phone users??? The Lumia 928 is a beautiful new handset and along with its predecessors is gaining steam in the smart phone community. Seems there are currently like 4 cases for us on the market. Why not set the bar??


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





rhauserjr said:


> Anything for us windows phone users??? The Lumia 928 is a beautiful new handset and along with its predecessors is gaining steam in the smart phone community. Seems there are currently like 4 cases for us on the market. Why not set the bar??


 
   
  I think the problem is that it isn't compatible for Windows OS. At least that would make sense. If the Amp/DAC was compatible for Windows Phones, I'm sure Val wouldn't be adverse to making a Metallo case for it.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





rhauserjr said:


> Anything for us windows phone users??? The Lumia 928 is a beautiful new handset and along with its predecessors is gaining steam in the smart phone community. Seems there are currently like 4 cases for us on the market. Why not set the bar??


 
   
  If there are only 4 cases being made for it, I would bet you are overestimating the "steam" it is building.  If sales are that strong, trust me, case manufacturers will be all over it.  For Val to be profitable, or merely break even for that matter, a phone model has to be exceedingly popular to justify the design and tooling costs associated with machining a case.  Just a guess, but would be surprised if it were not the case.  (No pun intended)


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





rhauserjr said:


> Anything for us windows phone users??? The Lumia 928 is a beautiful new handset and along with its predecessors is gaining steam in the smart phone community. Seems there are currently like 4 cases for us on the market. Why not set the bar??


 
  I can't remember I posted it here or not, but I did tested my VERZA with the Lumia 920 and it won't work at all, so for the 925 or 928 they wouldn't work either.


----------



## scolaiw

Anyone able to offer a comparison between the Verza and the Sony PHA-1? Especially with sensitive iems? I need to choose one for my portable rig with the iPhone 5/JH 13 and there's just no real comparison available.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Anyone able to offer a comparison between the Verza and the Sony PHA-1? Especially with sensitive iems? I need to choose one for my portable rig with the iPhone 5/JH 13 and there's just no real comparison available.


 
  I should be getting a PHA-1 shortly, but do not have any custom IEM's to test it with.  I'll be able to compare the 2 amps with standard headphones though.  Stay tuned...


----------



## scolaiw

speakerphile said:


> I should be getting a PHA-1 shortly, but do not have any custom IEM's to test it with.  I'll be able to compare the 2 amps with standard headphones though.  Stay tuned...




Cheers. Thanks mate!


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Very interested as well.  The PHA-1 will have to outperform the Verza by a substantial margin to compensate for the larger form factor and the shorter battery life.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





iron-buddha said:


> Very interested as well.  The PHA-1 will have to outperform the Verza by a substantial margin to compensate for the larger form factor and the shorter battery life.


 

 Don't forget it is cheaper too. You can get it for about ~$400 so 2/3 the price of a Verza.


----------



## skfktkwjs

sony's new portable amp/dac has 10ohm of output impedance which will give huge distortion on most of mutipul BA type iem


----------



## skfktkwjs

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Anyone able to offer a comparison between the Verza and the Sony PHA-1? Especially with sensitive iems? I need to choose one for my portable rig with the iPhone 5/JH 13 and there's just no real comparison available.


 
  It has 10ohm of output impedance which will give huge distortion in most of multi-driver IEM


----------



## scolaiw

But isn't the Verza's output impedance 10 Ohms too? So what you're saying is neither will be appropriate. :/


----------



## AnakChan

scolaiw said:


> But isn't the Verza's output impedance 10 Ohms too? So what you're saying is neither will be appropriate. :/


Based on guideline. The 1/8th recommendation is not a hard & fast rule. I've found the 10 ohm OI works with some rather bassy IEMs where that OI's bass rolloff actually makes the IEM sound somewhat more balanced. Next is based more on OpAmp preference of Verza's OPA1612 vs PHA-1's LME49860.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Based on guideline. The 1/8th recommendation is not a hard & fast rule. I've found the 10 ohm OI works with some rather bassy IEMs where that OI's bass rolloff actually makes the IEM sound somewhat more balanced. Next is based more on OpAmp preference of Verza's OPA1612 vs PHA-1's LME49860.


 
   
  Hmmm perhaps I should've gone with the JH-16 then? Too late now.... 

 But in all seriousness, all the options I have looked at are at 10 ohms. Be it the Verza, PHA-1 or HP-P1. They all have an impedance of 10.

 The only two other options would be the CLAS (paired with a low impedance amp) or HiFi M8 (which offers 1, 2 or 10 ohm) and neither is exactly "portable".

 If amp impedance should be as low as possible, why are *portable amps* continued to be produced with higher impedances?

 Perhaps directly out of the iPhone 5 with and output impedance of about 3 ohms (or maybe a new DAP like the AK100) will be the way to go? I wonder if the difference is that noticeable?

 Edit: Apparently the AK100 has an output impedance of 22 ohms.... so that's even worse. What's the point of a portable amp (or in this case a DAP!!) if not to be used with portable low impedance headphones? It's not like I'd take a T1 out on the daily commute! :/

 This entire manufacturing process seems very counter-intuitive to me.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Because they know people won't care and money will be thrown at the screen regardless. XD


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Hmmm perhaps I should've gone with the JH-16 then? Too late now....
> 
> But in all seriousness, all the options I have looked at are at 10 ohms. Be it the Verza, PHA-1 or HP-P1. They all have an impedance of 10.
> 
> ...


 
   
  This was actually a big part of the design surrounding the NwAvGuy's Objective 2 amp. He focused at lowering OI to ~[size=small]0.54ohms, and you can't look anywhere really and not find great reviews on that device. [/size]And there's a mod for the AK100 by RWA to bypass the final output and lower the IO to 0-2ohms, which has been reported to sound better just about everywhere. From what you read here and there there's something to it, but like a lot of the things we discuss here on head-fi, manufacturers don't care about them. Yes money will be thrown at their products, but it's too bad such little things slip by. 
   
  If I had a company making products I'd have sleepers watch forums and report back concerns and needs, why not? Places like head-fi provide mountains of FREE research and feedback just waiting to be implemented by the ones with the brains to read it. To a more or less degree, the V-Moda M100s buyer response in general and then the one on here can attest to this. It's amazing something like the AK100 can come out and not meet the needs of the members of a niche site like this that are going to be the ones spending ~$700 on basically a high-end iPod...


----------



## CelestialArk

Beautiful!


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Did some extensive listening with my Grado 325i's via the Verza attached to  vs. iPhone 5 headphone out vs. Firewire 410.    Against the iPhone, the vocals seem clearer and more detailed.   I think the CNET review hit it on the head " sans Verza sounds veiled, softer, and blurry by comparison".  Of course. I tried to match sound volumes, but I even made the Verza noticeably quieter to put it at a disadvantage and I still felt things were clearer and more defined.  Less veil.   
   
A bit closer compared to the Firewire 410.   I still felt I heard a bit more subtleties on the vocals, such as inhales and exhales that weren't as clear on the 410 vs. the Verza.   Soundstage seemed wider as well.   
   
A bit less time with the Heir 5.0+ but I did feel the bass was tightened up, which to me, was a good thing as the 5.0's are bass heavy.  More detailed sound.
   
Overall, it was an improvement but not dramatic enough to make it a no-brainer.   Whether or not it is worth the $600 + $100 case + $200 brokerage and import taxes into Canada (yeah, UPS went to town on brokerage fees) is up to debate.   However, as a portable device that was an upgrade for me across the board for my laptop, phone and tablet, it was cheaper than getting dedicated upgrades on each platform.  Since it lives in my gear bag and is no bigger than an external hard drive, I have it on me at all times.   
   
As for non-sound quality gripes
- top plate protrudes and is sharp
- lightning cable should be included with the iPhone 5 case or a coupon for one when they are available (I'm almost $1000 into this thing and I feel like I should have gotten a lightning cable and a basic carrying case)
- 3D button is too easy to activate and the 3D sound is, to me, entirely useless and wonky
- the headphone jack cut-out on the Metallo is way too small and for that reason alone, I have to keep my old case around and swap it in and out when I want to use headphones without the Verza
   
  The docking mechanism is oh so sweet though.   Creates a solid metal brick.   I was thinking that you could probably buy a Metallo case and use some adhesive to attach the docking plate to whatever you wanted.  I don't see why you couldn't get this to work with other devices.


----------



## ChrisHatesY

Definitely saving up for this! Most fantastic looking portable amp I've ever seen!


----------



## scolaiw

Just noticed on the v-moda site.... "Includes 4" USB to Lightning cable for iPhone 5 / iPod Touch (5th gen) / iPod Nano (7th gen) / iPad (4th gen) / iPad Mini" (with a new purchase of the Verza). 

 But it does not appear you can buy the cable separately yet.


----------



## shipsupt

I just noticed in the CLAS thread that Frank at Toxic Cables is making a nice lightening to mini-USB, I've sent him a message to see if he can do a similar cable with the full sized USB for the VERZA.


----------



## bytor33

I read a post further back by DrSheep that you can use ipods/iphones with the USB DAC rather than iAmp mode.  If that works, why is there even another DAC and iAmp mode to begin with?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





bytor33 said:


> I read a post further back by DrSheep that you can use ipods/iphones with the USB DAC rather than iAmp mode.  If that works, why is there even another DAC and iAmp mode to begin with?


 
  The VERAZ was based on the VentureCraft Go-DAP X which has the two modes, but along the way they changed their firmware making iDevices work in both modes.  This is why now you can have your iPhone / iPod working on either mode with the VERZA.  However, the two modes use two different DAC and sounded slightly different.


----------



## bytor33

I see, thank you for the clarification.  It's odd they don't advertise that fact then, as the specs make it sound like iDevices can only be used in iAmp mode.  Can Android phones use the iAmp mode and DAC, or are they limited to the USB DAC?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





bytor33 said:


> I see, thank you for the clarification.  It's odd they don't advertise that fact then, as the specs make it sound like iDevices can only be used in iAmp mode.  Can Android phones use the iAmp mode and DAC, or are they limited to the USB DAC?


 

 Android phones can only use the USB DAC mode. Supposedly, the iAmp DAC is better (and optimised for iDevices) but that could just be marketing. If they can shove two $5 DACs into a device and tell you their optimised for different devices and charge you $100 more....

 Anyway, my inner cynic speaking.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Android phones can only use the USB DAC mode. Supposedly, the iAmp DAC is better (and optimised for iDevices) but that could just be marketing. If they can shove two $5 DACs into a device and tell you their optimised for different devices and charge you $100 more....
> 
> Anyway, my inner cynic speaking.


 
  As far as I know that iAMP mode has a 130mW output vs. 150mW from USB-DAC mode.  Based on my testing that the USB-DAC mode sounded slightly louder but not necessary better.


----------



## Craigster75

I recently noticed a crackling sound through Verza on all my tracks that I don't hear direct through my Iphone.  It sounds like a scratchy vinyl record.
   
  Has anyone else experienced this?  If so, any suggestions before I contact V-Moda?


----------



## DrSheep

No but tried different phones yet?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> No but tried different phones yet?


 
  Received a suggestion on the Venturecraft forum to try airplane mode and it worked!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Received a suggestion on the Venturecraft forum to try airplane mode and it worked!


 
  Nice, it got to be some kind of interference then.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Nice, it got to be some kind of interference then.


 
  Crackling is back, even in airplane mode.  I hope to get this fixed.  In the process of listening extensively comparing Iphone direct vs. through Verza, it is really something how Verza opens up the soundstage, brings out detail and provides a fuller, richer sound across the range, particularly the low end with both my Sig DJ and M-100.  Even on older recordings, vocals give me goosebumps through Verza.  I suppose if I use my imagination, I can pretend I am back in 1984 listening to my old Technics turntable with Audio-Technica cartrige and imagine the "crackling" is turntable static


----------



## shipsupt

I assume you've done sort a full reset?  The only reason I mention it is that "we" have had the same sort of issues with the CLAS in the past.  Typically a full reset of the i-device would correct the issue.  It's worth a try anyway, right?
   
  Hope it works out.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I assume you've done sort a full reset?  The only reason I mention it is that "we" have had the same sort of issues with the CLAS in the past.  Typically a full reset of the i-device would correct the issue.  It's worth a try anyway, right?
> 
> Hope it works out.


 

 Always a good suggestion to try reset first.  I had a connection issue that was resolved by powering down my Iphone 4.  Verza does not have a reset switch.


----------



## DrSheep

Try different headphones, or see if you hear any cracking when you spin the plug around. I am thinking you might have a bad contact somewhere.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Try different headphones, or see if you hear any cracking when you spin the plug around. I am thinking you might have a bad contact somewhere.


 

 Good suggestions, already tried both.  Could a quality LOD to USB cable help?  If so, any recommendations under $50?


----------



## miceblue

Have you tried cleaning the potentiometer with compressed air (i.e. the kind you use to clean your keyboard)?
  I read on the E12 thread that dust in the potentiometer can cause it to sound scratchy.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Have you tried cleaning the potentiometer with compressed air (i.e. the kind you use to clean your keyboard)?
> I read on the E12 thread that dust in the potentiometer can cause it to sound scratchy.


 

 I can certainly try since I am tired of sending my amps back to V-Moda for repair.  If dust inside the potentiometer was an issue, wouldn't it only be apparent when adjusting volume?  I have a continuous random scratching sound at the same volume.
   
  Also, I just tried connecting Verza to my PC for the first time.  I followed instructions to the letter and my computer did recognize the device, but no sound through headphones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I am an early adopter and can't think of another line of products where I have experienced so many technical issues.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hm you're right about that. I didn't see that you were having the crackling sound regardless of adjusting the potentiometer. I suppose it's worth giving it a shot before resorting to sending it back for repair though.
   
  Regarding the PC connection, is your device selected in the volume options? I really dislike like interface in Windows for connecting external DACs, but if you right-click on the volume button in the Taskbar and go to "Playback Devices," you should be able to find the device there.

   
  If you right-click on the device and click "Properties," navigate to the "Advance" tab, you should be able to set how the DAC processes the signals from your computer.

   
  Lastly, make sure your media player has the settings set such that audio is being played through your device.
  In Foobar, go to File, Preferences, Playback, Output:

   
  In VLC, go to Tools, Preferences, click on Show all Settings at the bottom, Audio, Output Module, DirectX:

   
  Oh, and in iTunes, you can set your preferences to play audio using Windows Audio Session, which makes the signal bit-perfect. You go to Edit, Preferences, Playback:

   
   
   
  Of course I was setting up the ODAC, which is not the VERZA, but the settings should all be similar unless the VERZA requires driver installation.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Hm you're right about that. I didn't see that you were having the crackling sound regardless of adjusting the potentiometer. I suppose it's worth giving it a shot before resorting to sending it back for repair though.
> 
> Regarding the PC connection, is your device selected in the volume options? I really dislike like interface in Windows for connecting external DACs, but if you right-click on the volume button in the Taskbar and go to "Playback Devices," you should be able to find the device there.
> 
> ...


 
  Where did you get the desktop wallpaper?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hahaha. A good question! I actually found it in a thread a while ago while randomly browsing threads.
   
  Right here actually: http://www.head-fi.org/t/436863/head-fi-wallpapers-logos


----------



## Craigster75

@miceblue- just used a DAC for the first time as I have only been using Vamp and Verza for portable listening.  YouTube videos sound fantastic.  For some reason, Itunes music still only comes out of my speakers, even when DAC is selected.
   
  I will be using headphones now more than speakers.  Also, no static, so the issue is with my Iphone/Verza compatibility.  I may upgrade to Iphone 5 or wait for Iphone 6 in case the size changes and the Iphone 5 Metallo case becomes obsolete.
   
  Purely as a scientific sound test, I am in the process of repeated viewings of the Robin Thicke Blurred Lines video


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> @miceblue- just used a DAC for the first time as I have only been using Vamp and Verza for portable listening.  YouTube videos sound fantastic.  For some reason, Itunes music still only comes out of my speakers, even when DAC is selected.
> 
> I will be using headphones now more than speakers.  Also, no static, so the issue is with my Iphone/Verza compatibility.  I may upgrade to Iphone 5 or wait for Iphone 6 in case the size changes and the Iphone 5 Metallo case becomes obsolete.
> 
> Purely as a scientific sound test, I am in the process of repeated viewings of the Robin Thicke Blurred Lines video


 
  Ah, it's good to "hear" that your VERZA isn't the issue then. 
   
  Or maybe it is. The desktop DAC is the same one as the Android one, which is different from the iOS one. >_<
  Have you tried just a line-out dock to amp connection to ensure that it's the DAC portion of the VERZA having issues?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> @miceblue- just used a DAC for the first time as I have only been using Vamp and Verza for portable listening.  YouTube videos sound fantastic.  For some reason, Itunes music still only comes out of my speakers, even when DAC is selected.
> 
> I will be using headphones now more than speakers.  Also, no static, so the issue is with my Iphone/Verza compatibility.  I may upgrade to Iphone 5 or wait for Iphone 6 in case the size changes and the Iphone 5 Metallo case becomes obsolete.
> 
> Purely as a scientific sound test, I am in the process of repeated viewings of the Robin Thicke Blurred Lines video


 
  You need to set the VERZA as your default playback device by right click then "Set as Default Device" then it should work.  Test your connection with the default 30 pin cables from Apple, V-MODA, and any other 3rd party band you have laying around.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> You need to set the VERZA as your default playback device by right click then "Set as Default Device" then it should work.  Test your connection with the default 30 pin cables from Apple, V-MODA, and any other 3rd party band you have laying around.


 

 I did that and it worked with all other audio, but not Itunes.  I don't think it's a Verza issue, just a glitch in my PC.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I did that and it worked with all other audio, but not Itunes.  I don't think it's a Verza issue, just a glitch in my PC.


 
  Did you tried closing iTunes or reboot?  Some program can set its own audio output device.  However, I checked my iTunes and didn't saw any...


----------



## Craigster75

Regarding the crackling issue, I determined it was actually the short cable after extensive testing.  This is the second short cable where there was an issue.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Regarding the crackling issue, I determined it was actually the short cable after extensive testing.  This is the second short cable where there was an issue.


 
  I guess there is no way around this other then getting a very high quality 30 pin patch cable like the one from VentureCraft or ADL.
   
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_electronics?_encoding=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=VentureCraft&node=172282
   
http://www.adl-av.com/products/cables/i-device/iD30_series/
   
  Found some more:
   
http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3
   
http://www.aloaudio.com/sxc-24-30-pin-to-usb-a
   
http://www.audioquest.com/digital-interconnects/ (0.7m and up)


----------



## Ultimate Mango

Anyone here using the Verza with the current iPod Touch (I think it's 5th gen, the one with lightning)?

I am curious how the combo works...

Also does the Metallo case for iPhone 5 work with the iPod touch, or is the size difference too great?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





ultimate mango said:


> Anyone here using the Verza with the current iPod Touch (I think it's 5th gen, the one with lightning)?
> 
> I am curious how the combo works...
> 
> Also does the Metallo case for iPhone 5 work with the iPod touch, or is the size difference too great?


 
  I would imagine it's too tall for the touch.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





ultimate mango said:


> Anyone here using the Verza with the current iPod Touch (I think it's 5th gen, the one with lightning)?
> 
> I am curious how the combo works...
> 
> Also does the Metallo case for iPhone 5 work with the iPod touch, or is the size difference too great?


 
  Yes it works and I reviewed it here, but not for the case.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Yes it works and I reviewed it here, but not for the case.


 

 Didn't Val say around the Verza launch that he had a "surprise" for Ipod owners????


----------



## DrSheep

Yes, but that was for the iPod classic and quite a while ago and still nothing.


----------



## Ultimate Mango

I am going to get either an iPod classic or touch (yes, yes hand in my audiophile card, get a real dap and all that), would be nice to get one that had a metallo case option...


----------



## DrSheep

ultimate mango said:


> I am going to get either an iPod classic or touch (yes, yes hand in my audiophile card, get a real dap and all that), would be nice to get one that had a metallo case option...




Val did mentioned he was working on something special for the classic a while ago, so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Verza owners.
   
  is the volume bar visible when connected to an idevice?(ipod touch/iphone).
  Thanks.
   
  *photos welcome.


----------



## miceblue

I'm going to say no since it doesn't show up in a line out connection and the volume output of the iDevice is maximum per se. The volume control is only controlled through the external amplifier in this case.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Verza owners.
> 
> is the volume bar visible when connected to an idevice?(ipod touch/iphone).
> Thanks.
> ...


 

 I don't think these guys know what you mean, you should clarify as in is the volume bar greyed out and maxed (but still visible) or is it completely hidden.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> I'm going to say no since it doesn't show up in a line out connection and the volume output of the iDevice is maximum per se. The volume control is only controlled through the external amplifier in this case.


 
  True but that's not quite right.  If you plug your headphones back into the iPhone/iPod jack, then you can still use the volume bar.  However, that will be totally pointless when you already have your VERZA attached.


----------



## miceblue

drsheep said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to say no since it doesn't show up in a line out connection and the volume output of the iDevice is maximum per se. The volume control is only controlled through the external amplifier in this case.
> ...




Right, that's why I said for a line out option. Headphone out (double amping) is a different story.

This is what line out looks like: no volume control since the external amp controls it.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote:  
  The picture above is of a idevice connected to a Verza via usb-lod?
  (just to confirm).
   
  Thanks.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Quote:
> The picture above is of a idevice connected to a Verza via usb-lod?
> (just to confirm).
> 
> Thanks.


 
  No it's just a regular line-out-dock to 3.5 mm miniplug cable, but it should look similar to that.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Thanks.
I am looking for specifically usb-lod information on this question.


----------



## mtthefirst

Here is my ipod touch screen when connected/disconnected to Go-Dap TT.
   

   
  When connected to Go-Dap, the volume bar disappear.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Here is my ipod touch screen when connected/disconnected to Go-Dap TT.


 

 Your wallpaper is gorgeous!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Here is my ipod touch screen when connected/disconnected to Go-Dap TT.
> 
> 
> When connected to Go-Dap, the volume bar disappear.


 
  Thanks. Thats good to confirm the Venturecraft product Go-Dap TT.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> Thanks. Thats good to confirm the Venturecraft product Go-Dap TT.


 
  Actually it's all the same for my Go-Dap X, Go-Dap DD Socket 1, Go-Dap DD Socket 1 LE, and Go-Dap TT. I try Typhoon today at the store and the volume bar disappear after it sync.


----------



## laimk

Anyone has tried Verza with a Samsung S4 ?
  mine cannot work with it.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





laimk said:


> Anyone has tried Verza with a Samsung S4 ?
> mine cannot work with it.


 
  Try enabling USB Debugging mode in Developer Settings. Go: System->About Device->Build(tap 7 times, honestly)->Developer Options->USB Debugging
   
   
  See post for an explanation. 


> Originally Posted by *Benny-x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 



twinster said:


> *** UPDATE***
> 
> After reading a post from the iBasso D42 someone mentioned that he was able to fix the fast forward play back on his Samsung S3 by enabling the USB Debugging mode under development options. Now I'm able to use all my application (not only U-ARP) including streaming my music from my Logitech Squeezebox server. I'm very happy now. :^P


 
 HAHA, that's awesome news, Twinster! Yeah, there's a little stutter step in the beginning sometimes, but it connects. Sometimes after being connected, stopped, turned off, but dac not disconnected, and then turned back on it'll go back to the fast-forward problem, but a quick unplug + debug on->off->on fixes it. Your update was exactly what I was hoping to hear, though. Now I hope all kinds of people can see this and try it out on all of their phones and DACs that needed U-ARP to function. 
  
 Here's a copy of my post from the D42 thread. 
  



benny-x said:


> As for compatibility with my stock Galaxy S3 with Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 processor or my brother's stock Galaxy S4 with Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 processor, semi-ok. Out of the box it connects, but the audio is on fast-forward and you can't listen to that. I downloaded USB Audio Recorder Pro and with that it works and sounds AMAZING via either phone. I can't say if it's the D42, U-ARP, or the synergy with my V-Moda M100s, but it's a NICE package. Usability is a joke though, so I was still pretty unhappy with the compatibility and started thinking...
> 
> I thought there was some kind of access or authorization issue, so I enabled USB Debugging mode in Developer Settings and then reconnected the D42. Now it works great and can be connected to any app from GoneMAD to YouTube on both phones! The S3 is mine, so that's what I spend my time on, but the sound is the same, as far as I can hear, on both phones. This really helped, now it's a nice package and I get all the Album Art, Shuffle, Lock-screen Widgets, Playlists, and usability that I'd wanted in my portable audio solution.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Try enabling USB Debugging mode in Developer Settings. Go: System->About Device->Build(tap 7 times, honestly)->Developer Options->USB Debugging


 
  Yup i did that and it is in Debugging mode.
  S3, Note 2 no problems, both worked well.
  S4, just cannot work.


----------



## AnakChan

I'm meeting the chaps behind the VERZA within the hour. I'll ask them about S4.


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





laimk said:


> Yup i did that and it is in Debugging mode.
> S3, Note 2 no problems, both worked well.
> S4, just cannot work.


 
  Interesting, bad news, but interesting. My brother has the Galaxy S4 Snapdragon 600 version and it worked with my iBasso D4 after enabling USB Debugging mode. Before that it would only play music in fast-forward. Does yours play in fast-forward with the Verza or not play anything at all?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Interesting, bad news, but interesting. My brother has the Galaxy S4 Snapdragon 600 version and it worked with my iBasso D4 after enabling USB Debugging mode. Before that it would only play music in fast-forward. Does yours play in fast-forward with the Verza or not play anything at all?


 

 I spoke with V-Moda about this last week and they confirmed Verza is not compatible with S4.  I don't know the specifics of why, but don't believe it can be fixed with software.  I'm glad I stayed with Apple.


----------



## AnakChan

craigster75 said:


> I spoke with V-Moda about this last week and they confirmed Verza is not compatible with S4.  I don't know the specifics of why, but don't believe it can be fixed with software.  I'm glad I stayed with Apple.


I just finished meeting with the chaps behind the VERZA & it seems it's due to the way Samsung implemented their USB Audio. This issue isn't VERZA specific cos where other DAC/Amp that used to work with the S3 (the Apex Glacier for example) stopped working with the S4 too.


----------



## kerrys30

Hi. Did you owners find need some burn in for verza? Thanks.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





kerrys30 said:


> Hi. Did you owners find need some burn in for verza? Thanks.


 

 Not for me.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I hope they get this issue fixed cause the S4 is replacing the S3 and Vmoda  was suppose to come out with a metallo case for the s4.  Wow, this makes the verza useless to Android users with current new phones


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I just finished meeting with the chaps behind the VERZA & it seems it's due to the way Samsung implemented their USB Audio. This issue isn't VERZA specific cos where other DAC/Amp that used to work with the S3 (the Apex Glacier for example) stopped working with the S4 too.


 
  Thanks for Checking....look like I was also taken in by V Moda all over the internet that S4 can work with Verza. Although i have all version of iphones and Samsung phones, but still feeling sore about S4 cannot work on the Verza.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I hope they get this issue fixed cause the S4 is replacing the S3 and Vmoda  was suppose to come out with a metallo case for the s4.  Wow, this makes the verza useless to Android users with current new phones


 
  LOL...Ya man!....what is the use of the Metallo when the S4 cannot even work with it? Neither can it be a battery pack.


----------



## AnakChan

laimk said:


> LOL...Ya man!....what is the use of the Metallo when the S4 cannot even work with it? *Neither can it be a battery pack.*



 
 That part I'm not so sure. I didn't ask that question last night. Has anyone tried? Just to reiterate, this issue i not just VERZA limited as other portable DAC/Amps that used to work (with the OTG cable even) no longer works with the S4. This is something on Samsung's side to fix. Dan Ba's List of DACs compatiable with Android: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2535 Note how the list for S4 is less than the S3.


----------



## 282432

craigster75 said:


> Not for me.



Me neither


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I hope they get this issue fixed cause the S4 is replacing the S3 and Vmoda  was suppose to come out with a metallo case for the s4.  Wow, this makes the verza useless to Android users with current new phones


 

 I actually just purchased a replacement Iphone 4 from the Apple store since the static/crackling issue was with my phone, not either of the V-Moda amps.  I didn't want to upgrade to Iphone 5 because Iphone 5s/6 is around the corner and I have no idea if the Metallo case will fit beyond Iphone 5, plus my Vamp would be useless for all practical purposes.  I have Verza put aside for future use (the $250 discount for Vamp owners when Verza launched was just too good to pass up) and hope Apple doesn't go the Samsung route and make product development even more difficult for third-party manufacturers (i.e. lightning port) like Venturecraft/V-Moda who are developing unique, lifestyle-enhancing products.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That part I'm not so sure. I didn't ask that question last night. *Has anyone tried*?Just to reiterate, this issue i not just VERZA limited as other portable DAC/Amps that used to work (with the OTG cable even) no longer works with the S4. This is something on Samsung's side to fix.Dan Ba's List of DACs compatiable with Android: http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2535Note how the list for S4 is less than the S3.


 
  I tried it, no charging at all 
  True that the USB audio has to do with inside the S4, i doubt Samsung is going to do anything about it.
  Whereas a software fix in the S4 will help, perhaps. Only V-moda can include that now. if not, customers like myself feel so silly hanging on to it. I tried OTG too, no results.
  Yes, i read the list you posted too, look like S4 has alot of "non-standard" config included.


----------



## kerrys30

Another question for owners pairing with iPod. Are you using stock Line out cable or swapping for copper/silver ones? Or anyone have any experience with different cables and sound.
Thanks.


----------



## Speakerphile

This is a huge miss for V-MODA.  Hopefully they can get it to work with a software fix.  This is why Apple crushes Android with respect to usability.  Samsung needs to make themselves accountable for model-to-model changes.  They can't just change entire aspects of the phone on a whim.  They have some responsibility to their current customers here...


----------



## Benny-x

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This is a huge miss for V-MODA.  Hopefully they can get it to work with a software fix.  This is why Apple crushes Android with respect to usability.  Samsung needs to make themselves accountable for model-to-model changes.  They can't just change entire aspects of the phone on a whim.  They have some responsibility to their current customers here...


 
  I definitely agree with that one, I hate the model to model irregularities with Android. It's a blessing when it's for the better, but a curse more often than not.
   
  Well, then again, with apple you're only taking the line-out and converting to 1/8'' analogue, whereas with Samsung you're trying to take digital out. The idea is slightly different. As for apple in that regard, is there even a way to do that with the iPhone 5 anymore or are outboard DACs the only way? And for the longest time there was only the Wadia DAC for apple anyway. Tangent yes, but you can't look at this identically because it's not. 
   
  As for not supporting the S4, poor Val. He'd have for sure been playing on the hope that they were gonna be the same as the S3 USB output wise. Now he's got a problem to solve because a lot of consumers would have bought it for it's support with current/up-and-coming-technology, not last year's soon to be outdated stuff(like my S3). I wonder where this puts him now? Uncertain iPhone 6 support and no Galaxy S4 support...


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Well, then again, with apple you're only taking the line-out and converting to 1/8'' analogue, whereas with Samsung you're trying to take digital out. The idea is slightly different. As for apple in that regard, is there even a way to do that with the iPhone 5 anymore or are outboard DACs the only way? And for the longest time there was only the Wadia DAC for apple anyway. Tangent yes, but you can't look at this identically because it's not.


 
  I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here.  Apple uses direct digital out with the Verza.  Apple tends to change these things far less often.  Granted, they did just change connectors, but how long was that 30-pin active?  Also, I would be pretty surprised to see the lightning connector change within the next 4 years.  Not trying to start the Apple/Android argument.  This just happens to illustrate a major drawback I see with Android phones.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying here.  Apple uses direct digital out with the Verza.  Apple tends to change these things far less often.  Granted, they did just change connectors, but how long was that 30-pin active?  Also, I would be pretty surprised to see the lightning connector change within the next 4 years.  Not trying to start the Apple/Android argument.  This just happens to illustrate a major drawback I see with Android phones.


 

 I have been a big fan of Samsung and own quite a few Samsung products (washer, dryer, refrigerator and every television in my house).  However, I see this move as not just a slap in the face of consumers, but even moreso to licensees like V-Moda/Venturecraft, Centrance, Fostex, Sony, etc. where Samsung is fully aware that significant R&D is invested in these and other enhanced accessories that is now lost for anyone who wanted an enhanced audio experience.  This move will also stifle future investment in their products.  Sadly, the debate over which products are superior becomes a non-issue without compatibility. 
   
  I would not have wanted to be in the Milan office when Val was informed that Samsung altered the S4 which renders Verza incompatible...........ouch!


----------



## golferbrad6664

It sounds like its across the board with all usb headphone amps/dacs.  Hopefully a simple update will fix the issue.  I doubt it's done on purpose since Samsung isn't in the amp/dac business.


----------



## Speakerphile

I am a fan of Samsung as well.  I too doubt it was done on purpose.  What irritates me is that Samsung has been in this business long enough to know better.  So either they're ignorant of the accessory business, or arrogant enough to think companies will continue to support their products because they're so large.  Either way, it's not a good move on their part.  Google really needs to reign in the audio side of their OS though as well.  Without some standardization here with regard to USB audio and audio streaming, Apple will continue to command the lion's share of audio accessory business.  This means that the bulk of customers looking for audio streaming capabilities will largely remain Apple customers.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I am a fan of Samsung as well.  I too doubt it was done on purpose.  What irritates me is that Samsung has been in this business long enough to know better.  So either they're ignorant of the accessory business, or arrogant enough to think companies will continue to support their products because they're so large.  Either way, it's not a good move on their part.  Google really needs to reign in the audio side of their OS though as well.  Without some standardization here with regard to USB audio and audio streaming, Apple will continue to command the lion's share of audio accessory business.  This means that the bulk of customers looking for audio streaming capabilities will largely remain Apple customers.


 
  If a manufacturer is licenced to manufacture accessories for the S3, does that mean it is automatically licenced for S4?
  likewise to Apple, from a 30pin to lightning, what advantage are there for the consumer? to me, it is none. In fact, i need to buy more cables.
  BUt having said that, changing 30 pin to lightning will make older accessories obsolete automatically, and apply for another OEM licence from Apple. Likewise to Samsung for changing the USB config.
  Agreed, i overlook this when i bought the Verza thinking it will work fine with the S4. Google "S4 and Verza", you will find tons of websites telling you that S4 and Verza are in the future thinking they will mate and sing a song.....sigh, it means all are wrong. We took for granted.
  Therefore before Note 3 is out, (i hope or i think so again...??again??) V moda better look into it before plunging into another black hole leading us to no where.


----------



## plakat

Quote: 





benny-x said:


> Well, then again, with apple you're only taking the line-out and converting to 1/8'' analogue, whereas with Samsung you're trying to take digital out. The idea is slightly different. As for apple in that regard, is there even a way to do that with the iPhone 5 anymore or are outboard DACs the only way?
> 
> As for not supporting the S4, poor Val. He'd have for sure been playing on the hope that they were gonna be the same as the S3 USB output wise. Now he's got a problem to solve because a lot of consumers would have bought it for it's support with current/up-and-coming-technology, not last year's soon to be outdated stuff(like my S3). I wonder where this puts him now? Uncertain iPhone 6 support and no Galaxy S4 support...


 
   
  Lightning is pure digital as far as I know. An external component can request a digital signal and convert that to analog -- as done by the Lightning-30pin adapter: it contains a DAC to provide the analog lineout signal to the respective pins on the 30pin output.
   
  I would not consider iPhone 6 (or whatever it might be called) support uncertain, the Lightning connector will stay (and work) the same as with the current generation.
  The S4 compatibility to me looks more like a software glitch than intention on Samsungs side. I have no interest in their products so I did not research the change in detail but on the surface it sounds like it could be fixed in software. That is... if they want to.
   
  Quote: 





laimk said:


> If a manufacturer is licenced to manufacture accessories for the S3, does that mean it is automatically licenced for S4?
> likewise to Apple, from a 30pin to lightning, what advantage are there for the consumer? to me, it is none. In fact, i need to buy more cables.
> BUt having said that, changing 30 pin to lightning will make older accessories obsolete automatically, and apply for another OEM licence from Apple. Likewise to Samsung for changing the USB config.


 
   
  To me its one thing to change the design and specification of a connector but a whole different thing to silently change the software configuration of something intended to be a standard USB port.
  Advantages of the lightning port are indirect for most users I'd guess: flatter devices, more flexible interfaces due to moving the required chips into the adapters/cables which are easier to replace than the device itself.
   
  I think its a bold move for V-Moda (or any other manufacturer) to support both plattforms in one device (which already led to including two DACs and two different interfaces). Undocumented differences between generations of products must be quite a drama -- especially if you need to convince someone else to make changes.


----------



## Rafaell

I didnt read through all the thread, but can someone tell me if V-Moda has a metallo case for a iphone 4? And why they didnt consider the fact that the majority of people have iphone 4-4s and not 5?


----------



## Anthony1

rafaell said:


> I didnt read through all the thread, but can someone tell me if V-Moda has a metallo case for a iphone 4? And why they didnt consider the fact that the majority of people have iphone 4-4s and not 5?




Val must have missed the memo Re iphone 4/4S


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





rafaell said:


> I didnt read through all the thread, but can someone tell me if V-Moda has a metallo case for a iphone 4? And why they didnt consider the fact that the majority of people have iphone 4-4s and not 5?


 
  Normally I wouldn't even respond to this, but did you even try to check the V-MODA web site?  Seems like that would be even easier than posting on a forum and waiting for a response.


----------



## miceblue

^ or instead of spending the time to write a two-sentence explanation of what the person should do, you could have simply answered the question.

The answer is no, there is no Metallo case for the iPhone 4/4S.

The VAMP is for the iPhone 4/4S, but it's not quite the same as the VERZA + Metallo since it is specific only for the iPhone 4/4S.

Who knows, maybe they are planning to make an iPhone 4/4S Metallo case and we just don't know about it yet. The iPod Classic was proposed to have a Metallo case but it isn't listed on the website.


----------



## Speakerphile

Teach a man to fish...
   
  Why reward his inability to do even the most basic form of research in existence?


----------



## miceblue

As stated, the iPod Classic was announced to have a Metallo case eventually, but it's not on the website. The same thing could be the case, pun intended, for the iPhone 4/4S, no? As in, it's not on the website but it could be in development. So even if the person checked the website, their question would still be a valid question to ask.


----------



## Rafaell

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Teach a man to fish...
> 
> Why reward his inability to do even the most basic form of research in existence?


 

 I actually checked the site, and i would spend much more time searching for the answer on "Why there is no 4-4s case" than asking here.
  The question was more about WHY there is no iphone 4 case, when the 4-4s is the majority of apple smartphones used at the moment.
   
  And one more thing - does anybody have experience with VAMP and senn hd650? Or HP that are similar to these?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> As stated, the iPod Classic was announced to have a Metallo case eventually, but it's not on the website. The same thing could be the case, pun intended, for the iPhone 4/4S, no? As in, it's not on the website but it could be in development. So even if the person checked the website, their question would still be a valid question to ask.


 
  Neither is on the site because neither exists for sale.  Besides, I believe a future Classic case was rumored, not announced.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





rafaell said:


> I actually checked the site, and i would spend much more time searching for the answer on "Why there is no 4-4s case" than asking here.
> The question was more about WHY there is no iphone 4 case, when the 4-4s is the majority of apple smartphones used at the moment.
> 
> And one more thing - does anybody have experience with VAMP and senn hd650? Or HP that are similar to these?


 
   
  Just my opinion here, but I think it's a safe bet to say that most customers _willing to pay $700 for an amp/case combo _probably sprang for the newer iPhone as well.  Also, I think from a business perspective, it is a better idea to avoid making the VAMP obsolete so that you can continue to sell the remaining inventory.  
   
  Regarding the VAMP/HD-650 combo, I have both sitting right here so I can give them a listen.  My VAMP is dead though, so I will have to charge it and get back to you.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





rafaell said:


> I actually checked the site, and i would spend much more time searching for the answer on "Why there is no 4-4s case" than asking here.
> The question was more about WHY there is no iphone 4 case, when the 4-4s is the majority of apple smartphones used at the moment.


 
  Because Val sees the VAMP as the case for 4/4S, so he will not make a Metallo case for it.
  Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Neither is on the site because neither exists for sale.  Besides, I believe a future Classic case was rumored, not announced.


 
  Rumored from Val himself, but he never specified the nature of the special project for the iPod classic in relations to the VERZA...


----------



## Rafaell

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Regarding the VAMP/HD-650 combo, I have both sitting right here so I can give them a listen.  My VAMP is dead though, so I will have to charge it and get back to you.


 
  Ok, waiting on that one =) I was in a big debate on the amp, coz i am always on the move and i need something good and portable AND stylish. If the vamp is really good with the 650, i will start saving =)
  BTW, is there any similar cases for iphone 4-4s where you can attach an amp to it, avoiding the straps?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





rafaell said:


> Ok, waiting on that one =) I was in a big debate on the amp, coz i am always on the move and i need something good and portable AND stylish. If the vamp is really good with the 650, i will start saving =)
> BTW, is there any similar cases for iphone 4-4s where you can attach an amp to it, avoiding the straps?


 

 I have an Iphone 4.  Now that my Vamp is working, I am using that currently instead of Verza until Vamp stops working, my Iphone 4 breaks again or becomes too obsolete to meet my needs.  When I connect my Iphone 4 to Verza, I place my Iphone 4 in an inexpensive case that has 3M duolock on the back of the case and on the rails of Verza.  This could be used to attach ANY phone or player to Verza.  Duolock is much more durable than Velcro.  I have removed and attached dozens of times and it works as well as when I first attached.  It is about $5 at Target or most retail stores.
   
  Vamp has been discontinued by V-Moda and is sold out, so it would only be available second hand.


----------



## smcginni

rafaell said:


> I actually checked the site, and i would spend much more time searching for the answer on "Why there is no 4-4s case" than asking here.
> The question was more about WHY there is no iphone 4 case, when the 4-4s is the majority of apple smartphones used at the moment.
> 
> And one more thing - does anybody have experience with VAMP and senn hd650? Or HP that are similar to these?




I have a VAMP and had the 650 - great combo. The only issue you'll have is if you listen very loud, you might not be able to get all the volume you want. You'd have to be listening VERY loud, though. I really liked how the "3D" setting worked with the 650- it added some nice sparkle to some tracks.


----------



## DrSheep

Sort of off topic: how does the VERZA compare to the Sony PHA-1?  As far as I know that the PHA-1 is Asynchronous with 24/96k, but the VERZA is only 16/48k.  I am very tempted to order one along with the MDR-1RNC just to test them...


----------



## DrSheep

Another off topic: found a VERY NICE bag specially designed for player / Sony PHA-1 combo.  Too bad it is Japan only...  I really wish there is such a pouch/bag for the VAMP/VERZA .
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/624676/sony-pha-1-portable-dac-amp/375#post_9619757


----------



## Wyd4

I am almost glad I bought the HTC one and not the Samsung s4 now.
  BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THESE!
  And having one of these would probably have me looking for a home if I spend more money on audio equipment my wife would kill me.

 Looks like an amazing product!
   
  Well done.

 Scott


----------



## AnakChan

drsheep said:


> Another off topic: found a VERY NICE bag specially designed for player / Sony PHA-1 combo.  Too bad it is Japan only...  I really wish there is such a pouch/bag for the VAMP/VERZA .
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/624676/sony-pha-1-portable-dac-amp/375#post_9619757



 
 Funny, this brand actually had a exhibition table in the Fujiya event I attended yesterday (in my sig) and I didn't cover that exhibit at all!! I think they had specials on their cases too.  


wyd4 said:


> I am almost glad I bought the HTC one and not the Samsung s4 now.
> BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE TO HAVE ONE OF THESE!
> And having one of these would probably have me looking for a home if I spend more money on audio equipment my wife would kill me.
> 
> ...



 
 Actually Scott, the Verza doesn't work with the S4 either.


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Funny, this brand actually had a exhibition table in the Fujiya event I attended yesterday (in my sig) and I didn't cover that exhibit at all!! I think they had specials on their cases too.


 
  I know that cases look familiar. I saw a huge pile of them at the table next to mix wave table.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Actually Scott, the Verza doesn't work with the S4 either.


 
  Isn't it what Scott meant?
  He said luckily he purchased the HTC ONE instead of S4 which cannot work...
  but after some research and tweaking and messing with the firmware, it works... but not stable.
  Let's see and wait for Vmoda to make it work perfectly with the Verza.


----------



## AnakChan

laimk said:


> Isn't it what Scott meant?
> He said luckily he purchased the HTC ONE instead of S4 which cannot work...
> but after some research and tweaking and messing with the firmware, it works... but not stable.
> Let's see and wait for Vmoda to make it work perfectly with the Verza.



 
 But the HTC One doesn't work either. I interpreted his statement that if he had bought the S4 (and assumed it worked with the Verza), that he'd have to buy the Verza to function with the S4 (which will eventually lead to his death ).


----------



## Wyd4

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> But the HTC One doesn't work either. I interpreted his statement that if he had bought the S4 (and assumed it worked with the Verza), that he'd have to buy the Verza to function with the S4 (which will eventually lead to his death ).


 
  Hahah this interpretation was correct.
  After reading the OP I had assumed that this would function/have a case for the s4.
  In which case I would have been compelled to purchase the Verza, thus death to ensue.
   

   
  Scott


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





wyd4 said:


> Hahah this interpretation was correct.
> After reading the OP I had assumed that this would function/have a case for the s4.
> In which case I would have been compelled to purchase the Verza, thus death to ensue.
> 
> ...


 
  IC...LOL
   
  Both ways are screwed.


----------



## AnakChan

Scott/Wyd4, did I mention that it works with a PC too?....just stating facts, not influencing you in anyway at all... ... ... >


----------



## Wyd4

anakchan said:


> Scott/Wyd4, did I mention that it works with a PC too?....just stating facts, not influencing you in anyway at all... ... ... >




Hahaha you are killing me


----------



## plakat

At least you would not spend that much money on mobile headphone gear but on a PC component of high quality... that might be easier to hold up as necessary expense


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





wyd4 said:


> Hahaha you are killing me


 
  He is not killing you....BY the way, it also work with Apple notebooks! i confirm this!


----------



## hnj267

I had the "blinking red/green light issue" too. Nothing would happen. It was the darn junky 30-pin to USB cable! Check your cables for shorts!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





hnj267 said:


> I had the "blinking red/green light issue" too. Nothing would happen. It was the darn junky 30-pin to USB cable! Check your cables for shorts!


 

 Most issues I have experienced with Vamps turned out to be related to a defective cable and a glitchy Iphone, not the fault of the Vamps themselves.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

The lack of a quality Lightning short cable is a bummer.  I'm wondering if my blinking red lights are caused by the lightning adapter and strain on the cable because it protrudes quite a bit.
   
  A super short ribbon Lightning to USB cable would be perfect....someone needs to make it happen.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





iron-buddha said:


> The lack of a quality Lightning short cable is a bummer.  I'm wondering if my blinking red lights are caused by the lightning adapter and strain on the cable because it protrudes quite a bit.
> 
> A super short ribbon Lightning to USB cable would be perfect....someone needs to make it happen.


 
  VentureCraft has one, which is what I am using now.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Is it the one that has an Apple adapter stuck to the end of a micro to USB cable?   I'm using the same thing effectively.   Not sure if the extra stress due to length of the adapter + micro usb is causing blinking light issues.


----------



## DrSheep

The VentureCraft one was heat shrink-tubed so it won't stress, and I think you should try that too.


----------



## shipsupt

2 1/2" for $25 http://www.ttvjaudio.com/USB_to_Micro_USB_2_1_2_Cable_p/cyp0000012.htm


----------



## mtthefirst

How about this one. It's from Alpha Design Labs in japan.


----------



## DrSheep

This is another good one, the only difference is that the VerntureCraft one bends at 90 degrees and more compact.


----------



## ThanklessPanda

I know V-Moda had one in the works... But I was told via e-mail they'd have it out a few months ago. I'm kinda waiting on that, so we'll see.


----------



## AnakChan

I'm curious for those who tried (and failed) the Galaxy S4 with the Verza, was it an OTG cable or straight through type?


----------



## hnj267

So, for those people having the blinking light/no action syndrome with the Vamp Verza, try new cables. BOTH the 30 pin - USB AND the mini-mini cables with mine were defective and everything worked fine with new cables. The 30-pin cable had a short so the problem was initially intermittent, but the mini cable never connected once. *This product feels rushed to market*. Especially considering the lack of a manual (even though promised on the qwikcard). Customer service and technical support, though pleasant, clearly have limited to no audio knowledge as well. What does everyone else think? It's a nice product but awfully expensive for this poor attention to detail. Val?


----------



## Iron-Buddha

hnj267, I think the Verza itself is well thought out and a "mature" product, in that there aren't any bugs or glitches I am aware of other than those caused by faulty cables.   I think the quality of the included cables and the lack of a lightning cable does make it feel a bit rushed.  For the price, reliable quality cables should have been included.  I also found it odd when I contacted V-Moda about the fact that they now included a lightning cable, their representative said it was the same one as found on Amazon (it didn't seem like a quality cable).   While digital cables may not affect sound quality when they work....they have to work.

 Also, I am finding the paint on the Metallo case and the sliding plate not to be very durable.   Instead of an anodize or PVD, they went with paint, which will obviously wear with the sliding back and forth.  I'm starting to get silver shiny bits on both surfaces.
   
  Interestingly, Venturecraft's docking system on their website is a hinged door thing which doesn't use a sliding/friction motion.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





hnj267 said:


> So, for those people having the blinking light/no action syndrome with the Vamp Verza, try new cables. BOTH the 30 pin - USB AND the mini-mini cables with mine were defective and everything worked fine with new cables. The 30-pin cable had a short so the problem was initially intermittent, but the mini cable never connected once. *This product feels rushed to market*. Especially considering the lack of a manual (even though promised on the qwikcard). Customer service and technical support, though pleasant, clearly have limited to no audio knowledge as well. What does everyone else think? It's a nice product but awfully expensive for this poor attention to detail. Val?


 
   
  Quote: 





iron-buddha said:


> hnj267, I think the Verza itself is well thought out and a "mature" product, in that there aren't any bugs or glitches I am aware of other than those caused by faulty cables.   I think the quality of the included cables and the lack of a lightning cable does make it feel a bit rushed.  For the price, reliable quality cables should have been included.  I also found it odd when I contacted V-Moda about the fact that they now included a lightning cable, their representative said it was the same one as found on Amazon (it didn't seem like a quality cable).   While digital cables may not affect sound quality when they work....they have to work.
> 
> Also, I am finding the paint on the Metallo case and the sliding plate not to be very durable.   Instead of an anodize or PVD, they went with paint, which will obviously wear with the sliding back and forth.  I'm starting to get silver shiny bits on both surfaces.
> 
> Interestingly, Venturecraft's docking system on their website is a hinged door thing which doesn't use a sliding/friction motion.


 

 I understand what you are saying about rush to market.  However, I suppose there is a balance.  If Val waited for V-Moda availability of lightning cables, Verza might still not have been released.  The only thing I wish Verza would do is work while charging like my Iphone, otherwise I consider it a thoughtfully designed product, certainly moreso than the original Vamp.
   
  Regarding the magnetic door hinge on the Venturecraft, it would be great if that design was used for the next iteration of Metallo cases.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm curious for those who tried (and failed) the Galaxy S4 with the Verza, was it an OTG cable or straight through type?


 
  For the CLAS, Hifi-m8 and dacport to work with Android devices the USB Audio Recorder Pro app is needed/required.
(with OTG cable).
   
Have the Verza/Android users been trying using this app?


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm curious for those who tried (and failed) the Galaxy S4 with the Verza, was it an OTG cable or straight through type?


 
  All the above...including some other softwares.


----------



## laimk

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> For the CLAS, Hifi-m8 and dacport to work with Android devices the USB Audio Recorder Pro app is needed/required.
> (with OTG cable).
> 
> Have the Verza/Android users been trying using this app?


 
  Also tried. will not work.


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: AmazonBasics is now selling a 4" Lightning to USB interconnect for $13.
   
http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Lightning-Compatible-Cable-Meter/dp/B009SYZ8OC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1374585226&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=lightning+to+usb+interconnect


----------



## DrSheep

Not sure if this is a repost, but here is another review on the VERZA by HiFiPlus.
   
http://www.hifiplus.com/articles/v-moda-vamp-verza-portable-headphone-ampdac/?utm_campaign=Hi-Fi%2B+Weekly+Emails&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email-134


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Hi, all
   
  My VV and Metallo came in today but its not obvious at all how to get some stuff done.
   
  Has someone set up any pages which a manual of sorts yet? - the QuiqCard doesnt mention in what charging scenarios power needs to be off/on etc.
   
  Im mostly interested right now in how to charge the iPhone AND Vamp Verza together, but its not intuitively obvious what needs to be done.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> Hi, all
> 
> My VV and Metallo came in today but its not obvious at all how to get some stuff done.
> 
> ...


 

 Since they are two separate units, I disconnect Verza from my Iphone and charge both separately which allows simultaneous charging.  I only charge my Iphone using Verza as a last resort since it drains power too quickly from Verza.


----------



## DrSheep

I am lazy, so if you set it to iAMP + VAMP with volume off and plug it into the charger/computer, then it will charge the VERZA first then charge the iPod/iPhone.  I just do this over night and I don't have to unplug cables all the time as this will worn out the plugs.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Thats what I am looking for - So iAmp + VAMP 
   
  Volume down, or totally clicked off?


----------



## DrSheep

Clicked off.


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: I am happy to report that the new nVidia Shield works with the VERZA .


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Hey Val
   
  Im also seeing a pretty big drop in signal strength with my new Metallo case, even without a Vamp:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nmEHzCRRnc


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

A MUCH better cable setup for VV+iPhone:
  
 The cable that comes with the Vamp Verza for an iPhone 5 is a short cable thats pretty standard. The issue is that if you have headphones attached, and you put this rig in your pocket or case, the short cable takes a lot of strain since its on the bottom of the phone, and the Vamp's headphone socket is on top.
  
 To make a MUCH sturdier cable, I used a Griffin micro USB cable for $20.99 as well as an Apple MicroUSB to Lightning adapter for $20:
  
 


 Adding them together and looping them around to connect the Vamp is great, but they need some serious strain relief, provided by a zip tie:
 


  
 Now the opposite is true when you remove the cable - it wants to push the connectors together, and you may lose the ziptie... so a little hot gluing later, I have a *rock solid* cable that blows away the POS standard cable:


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> A MUCH better cable setup for VV+iPhone:
> 
> The cable that comes with the Vamp Verza for an iPhone 5 is a short cable thats pretty standard. The issue is that if you have headphones attached, and you put this rig in your pocket or case, the short cable takes a lot of strain since its on the bottom of the phone, and the Vamp's headphone socket is on top.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Keep in mind, with such a rigid cable you are putting much more strain on the jacks.  I'd rather burn through a few short cables than kill either device.


----------



## DrSheep

This is why I got the VentureCraft cable.  I know it is $65 vs. $40, but it is right angled being more compact and less plug stress.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Got a link tot he cable?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> Got a link tot he cable?


 
  Amazon, suppose to be $65... : http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Adapter-Digital-Short-Cable/dp/B00AQ96U0Y/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376049367&sr=1-1&keywords=venturecraft
   
  Official shop on Rakuten by VentureCraft: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/japanshop/c/0000000115/, just ignore the shipping warning as VC should ship international.


----------



## DrSheep

Off topic: found this VERY GOOD deal on Rakuten direct from VC on a bundle of their Go-DAP DD Socket 1 + 7N iPod LOD + 7N 3.5mm right angle interconnect all for $288.  The two 7N cables alone are $260, and VC current sells the DDS1 for over $400.
   
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/japanshop/item/mgs-dds627/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_02_en


----------



## DrSheep

V-MODA Tuono Lightning Cable is OUT!!!
   
http://v-moda.com/tuono-lightning-cable/


----------



## Speakerphile

I need to get a few of these.  Is this the first official MFI lightning cable for DAC's?


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I need to get a few of these.  Is this the first official MFI lightning cable for DAC's?


 
   
  THUNDERSTRUCK... (AC/DC)!!!   
   





   
  http://v-moda.com/tuono-lightning-cable/
   
  It is very short... and official by Apple MFI... it has taken a long time to make it pass the tests, but this is legit and the most compact in the market today.
   
  Enjoy it... (while they last).
   
  FYI - Tuono means "thunder" in Italiano
   
  -V


----------



## Currawong

For a moment after seeing this post, I thought "Only Val could get exciting about something as simple as a cable" then I remembered that we are on Head-Fi.


----------



## darkxvx

valkolton said:


> THUNDERSTRUCK... (AC/DC)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe I should've bought the verza later to get it together. Will there be a lower profile lightning cable, such as something similar to the angle one from venturecraft?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





darkxvx said:


> Maybe I should've bought the verza later to get it together. Will there be a lower profile lightning cable, such as something similar to the angle one from venturecraft?


 
  Let's hope so but I doubt it.  It's $25 vs. $65 of the VC and the Tuono looks better and less ad-hoc, so I think the trade off is worth it.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> I need to get a few of these.  Is this the first official MFI lightning cable for DAC's?


 
  I think so.


----------



## darkxvx

Val should make a deal for current verza owners (I believe it is the same one bundled with current verza purchases) similar to the deal he mentioned for the xl earpads of the m100.


----------



## Speakerphile

This is no small feat.  In the course of my job I interface with a number of very large companies that struggle with MFI, and specifically lightning cables, and yet one of the smaller ones is the first to actually get it done.  Kudos to Val and his team.


----------



## valkolton

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This is no small feat.  In the course of my job I interface with a number of very large companies that struggle with MFI, and specifically lightning cables, and yet one of the smaller ones is the first to actually get it done.  Kudos to Val and his team.


 
   
  (Bows)
  Thanks, it was no small feat, more like a big shoe ;>. I will tell my team congrats - they did an amazing job.  
   
  It would of been out a tad sooner but sometimes the packaging delays us.
   
  Now the Vamp Verza and cable are officially "MFI" by Apple.
   
  Enjoy.
   
  -V


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





darkxvx said:


> Val should make a deal for current verza owners (I believe it is the same one bundled with current verza purchases) similar to the deal he mentioned for the xl earpads of the m100.


 
  It's a business not charity, and I think $25 is a fair price, although discounts are always welcome.
  Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> This is no small feat.  In the course of my job I interface with a number of very large companies that struggle with MFI, and specifically lightning cables, and yet one of the smaller ones is the first to actually get it done.  Kudos to Val and his team.


 
  Very true, but I still wonder why it isn't right angled?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> It's a business not charity, and I think $25 is a fair price, although discounts are always welcome.
> Very true, but I still wonder why it isn't right angled?


 
  Very fair indeed.  The licensing fees alone likely preclude them from going much lower.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Val,

Any thoughts on a right angled version for strain relief. If you have this cable and a set of cans connected to an Iphone this little cable takes a LOT of strain since the headphone jack exits the other end. Think VV in a jacket pocket as an example- itd be resting on this cable.

Maybe an option for vamp v3 - headphone jack same end as all the other cables


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> Val,
> 
> Any thoughts on a right angled version for strain relief. If you have this cable and a set of cans connected to an Iphone this little cable takes a LOT of strain since the headphone jack exits the other end. Think VV in a jacket pocket as an example- itd be resting on this cable.
> 
> Maybe an option for vamp v3 - headphone jack same end as all the other cables


 
   
  Seconded.  My current setup is taking a beating.  Right angled is the way to go.


----------



## scolaiw

Sorry to spoil all this hype and burst all your bubbles, but short (non-right-angled) MFI lightning cables have been around for a while (plenty of which are *cheaper*).... 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=112&cp_id=11213&cs_id=1083101&p_id=10557&seq=1&format=2
http://goincase.com/shop/incase-8-inch-charge-and-sync-cable
http://www.cablejive.com/products/Lightlinez-XS.html
http://store.apple.com/us/product/HB555ZM/A/belkin-6-21-amp-lightning-to-usb-chargesync-cable?fnode=45
  
  I am personally using a black Belkin one and it works fine and the length isn't too long.
  

  
  For the team at V-Moda to have made anything remotely special/audiophile friendly, they should have thought about going right-angled to be different.


----------



## DrSheep

Yep I think most of us here are aware of those, but the key difference is length and shielding (I think?).  However, I do agree that it should be right angled from the beginning.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Yep I think most of us here are aware of those, but the key difference is length and shielding (I think?).  However, I do agree that it should be right angled from the beginning.


 

 The shortest on my list is 4 inches compared to 3.75 inches (which once folded in half  during use is a difference of 0.125 inches). I might add that this cable happens to be $11.90 and is MFI certified.

 Also, for all of the cables that are MFI certified, you can be sure shielding is all up there. Just look at the VentureCraft "lightning" cable. It's a very _normal_ (but by no means badly shielded) usb cable. Besides, being a digital cable it's pretty much all or nothing in terms of transmitting the 0s and 1s. 

 The purpose of my post is so that I can make sure all head-fiers are aware of the alternatives so that we force V-Moda to either adjust their prices accordingly or produce a right-angled alternative. If neither happens, then I strongly recommend that head-fiers consider the alternatives.


----------



## DrSheep

Not going to argue there, but it is good to have options.
   
  p.s. how's your SDT treating you ?


----------



## scolaiw

Yeah, exactly. I'm not trying to be a devil's advocate. Really just exercising my rights as a consumer for the greater good of the head-fi community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The SDT is really quite amazing. Although I do sometimes wonder what it would sound like with the MUSES02 since I am so used to the warm signature of my Woo tube amp, that is by no means a negative for the SDT. It's very laid-back and musical IMO and doesn't sound sterile at all even though the treble extension and clarity is top notch. 

 I don't believe, you've done a detailed comparison between the SDT and Verza yet (have you?). I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> THUNDERSTRUCK... (AC/DC)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That is great to see. so awesome. I wish we were selling these at our store. Guess Ill buy from a competitor.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Yeah, exactly. I'm not trying to be a devil's advocate. Really just exercising my rights as a consumer for the greater good of the head-fi community.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The reason I haven't done it is because it is sort of apple to oranges, and here is a list of reasons why:
   
  1, if you have neither and uses Apple DAPs, then the SDT is a better pick.
  2, if you have the VERZA and only use it for Apple DAPs, then the SDT is moot due to power.
  3, if you have Android, then the VERZA is pretty much your only option.
  4, if you have PC/MAC or non-standard DAPs (?), then neither will be truly worth their cost.
  6, if you care about DSD or SACD rips, the you most likely already have a desktop DAC/AMP that does that.
   
  However, if you really want my answer, a short one will be that the SDT's SQ is definitely cleaner as the up conversion works very well, but since the VERZA trumps it in power, music sounds fuller with it.  Also the universal nature of the SDT with its optical and analog input and output help differentiate it from the VERZA, even it lacks Android support.  The only oddball situation that you might truly want the SDT is to use it with DSD capable DAPs like the AK100/120, but that's a niche application in a already niche market.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The reason I haven't done it is because it is sort of apple to oranges, and here is a list of reasons why:
> 
> 1, if you have neither and uses Apple DAPs, then the SDT is a better pick.
> 2, if you have the VERZA and only use it for Apple DAPs, then the SDT is moot due to power.
> ...


 
  Thanks for the quick synopsis!  One thing I will say though is, while DSD is currently a niche market, it is gearing up for a big push.  There are some major players getting ready to "enter" the space.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Thanks for the quick synopsis!  One thing I will say though is, while DSD is currently a niche market, it is gearing up for a big push.  There are some major players getting ready to "enter" the space.


 
  That would be nice, as I am pretty sick of all those DSD samples with just classical music (not that they are bad.)  Also there were documentation errors from VC on the DSD DAC function for the SDT for fb2k.


----------



## Headphonejunky

This might be a stupid question but will the lightning cable to USB(tuono) use the digital output from the IPHONE 5 going into the verza? Also is there other headphone amplifiers that will do this or is the Verza the only one?


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> The reason I haven't done it is because it is sort of apple to oranges, and here is a list of reasons why:
> 
> 1, if you have neither and uses Apple DAPs, then the SDT is a better pick.
> 2, if you have the VERZA and only use it for Apple DAPs, then the SDT is moot due to power.
> ...


 

 What happened to reason no. 5? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahaha, I guess I picked the right one then.... I was only ever considering them for portable use (with lower impedance headphones) and with Apple DAPs. Based on what you said, I can assume then that I picked the better sounding option. I never got the DSD to work, but I really doubt I'd be able to hear the difference anyway and it's not really a must-have option due to the (at the moment) lacking library of DSD choices.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> This might be a stupid question but will the lightning cable to USB(tuono) use the digital output from the IPHONE 5 going into the verza? Also is there other headphone amplifiers that will do this or is the Verza the only one?


 

 Yes. ANY lightning cable will transmit (and can only transmit) digitally.

 Current DAC/amp options for all iDevices include: the Fostex HP-P1 (an oldie but a goldie), the Sony PHA-1 (also showing its age a little but offers some unique options), the Verza, the VentureCraft Go-Dap X and SounDroid Typhoon and a couple more. Some being DAC only options.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> What happened to reason no. 5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  5 = I can't count and failed as a human being with a Master in Math...  And you made the right choice.  Let's hope that Val will makes a VERZA 2 based on the SDT but with more power!
   
  To get DSD to work in fb2k with the SDT, you need to set your output device to ASIO: foo_dsd_asio and NOT ASIO: SounDroid_Typhoon as documented in the SDT's manual.  I posted about this in the SDT trend.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> 5 = I can't count and failed as a human being with a Master in Math...  And you made the right choice.  Let's hope that Val will makes a VERZA 2 based on the SDT but with more power!
> 
> To get DSD to work in fb2k with the SDT, you need to set your output device to ASIO: foo_dsd_asio and NOT ASIO: SounDroid_Typhoon as documented in the SDT's manual.  I posted about this in the SDT trend.


 

 I think it might be a a little while before Verza 2 is released, they need to make a sizeable profit on the Verza first I reckon.

 Also I did see your post on the thread, It still wouldn't work on my end. I figured I must've stuffed something up at the start but like I said, I really didn't need to play DSDs anyway and I don't think it would've sounded better than my desktop setup anyway.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> Yes. ANY lightning cable will transmit (and can only transmit) digitally.
> 
> Current DAC/amp options for all iDevices include: the Fostex HP-P1 (an oldie but a goldie), the Sony PHA-1 (also showing its age a little but offers some unique options), the Verza, the VentureCraft Go-Dap X and SounDroid Typhoon and a couple more. Some being DAC only options.


 
  how does the fiio e17 hold up against these units?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





scolaiw said:


> I think it might be a a little while before Verza 2 is released, they need to make a sizeable profit on the Verza first I reckon.
> 
> Also I did see your post on the thread, It still wouldn't work on my end. I figured I must've stuffed something up at the start but like I said, I really didn't need to play DSDs anyway and I don't think it would've sounded better than my desktop setup anyway.


 
  I seriously hope you will get it working, as the sound from a 64DSD is amazing from the SDT, but less warm compare to the AK120.
  Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> how does the fiio e17 hold up against these units?


 
  The E17 does not support iOS or Android in digital mode, unless somehow your DAP has an optical out for the E17.  I have no experience with the E17, but I guess even the PHA-1 will beat it easily.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> how does the fiio e17 hold up against these units?


 

 Well the e17 won't be able to take digital out of an iDevice, that's for sure. And if it's an iDevice that requires the lightning cable, then you're stuck with double amping. Having said that, the DAC and amp sections of all the units I mentioned basically surpass the DAC and amp sections of the e17. But don't let that bother you since the e17 is at least 3 times cheaper than all that I mentioned.


----------



## scolaiw

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> I seriously hope you will get it working, as the sound from a 64DSD is amazing from the SDT, but less warm compare to the AK120.


 

 Hahaha, I'll be sure to get it working sometime soon then. Cheers!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> This might be a stupid question but will the lightning cable to USB(tuono) use the digital output from the IPHONE 5 going into the verza? Also is there other headphone amplifiers that will do this or is the Verza the only one?


 

 There are a select few that allow Tuono to bypass the internal Iphone 5 DAC as they have Apple licensing, including a special chip and their own built-in DAC which understandably makes them expensive.  To my knowledge, here they are:
   
  V-Moda Verza
  Fostex HP-P1
  Sony PHA-1
  Centrance M8
   
  Any others?


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Heres a whacky idea that VModa could execute on relatively easily without a redesign on the actual Vamp - how about a version of Metallo with a versadock plate that extends and provides this relief (This was just a quick photoshop - no tomato throwing please):


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> There are a select few that allow Tuono to bypass the internal Iphone 5 DAC as they have Apple licensing, including a special chip and their own built-in DAC which understandably makes them expensive.  To my knowledge, here they are:
> 
> V-Moda Verza
> Fostex HP-P1
> ...


 
  Don't forget the CLAS and various VentureCraft models.


----------



## Headphonejunky

craigster75 said:


> There are a select few that allow Tuono to bypass the internal Iphone 5 DAC as they have Apple licensing, including a special chip and their own built-in DAC which understandably makes them expensive.  To my knowledge, here they are:
> 
> V-Moda Verza
> Fostex HP-P1
> ...


Do you have any experience with Vmoda Verza? Im seriously thinking if buying this amplifier. I would love to use the digital output. Im wondering how a portable differs from a desktop in terms of quality of sound? Are desktops more powerful but lack portable capability or is there just smaller chipsets used in the portable products. I currently use a fiio e17 and hoping to see an increase in quality going to the verza but if it is not a big difference would a desktop be a better option?


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Do you have any experience with Vmoda Verza? Im seriously thinking if buying this amplifier. I would love to use the digital output. Im wondering how a portable differs from a desktop in terms of quality of sound? Are desktops more powerful but lack portable capability or is there just smaller chipsets used in the portable products. I currently use a fiio e17 and hoping to see an increase in quality going to the verza but if it is not a big difference would a desktop be a better option?


 
  I can tell you 100% that you will like the VERZA, because it has almost double the power of the E17 and any other DAC/AMP from VentureCraft.  This is important to bring up the body of the music and move the mids forwards.  Desktop DAC/AMP sure has even more power, but for the M-100 those might be an overkill (but it doesn't hurt either.)  The CEntrance HiFi-M8 is interesting with it's multiple input and output options, including balance.  However, I do think that it is on a different league than the VERZA.  Also, I think most desktop amps are gear toward tubes, which will have a warmer sound compare to their solid state counterpart whether it is desktop or portable.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Do you have any experience with Vmoda Verza? Im seriously thinking if buying this amplifier. I would love to use the digital output. Im wondering how a portable differs from a desktop in terms of quality of sound? Are desktops more powerful but lack portable capability or is there just smaller chipsets used in the portable products. I currently use a fiio e17 and hoping to see an increase in quality going to the verza but if it is not a big difference would a desktop be a better option?


 

 I think Verza is fantastic.  From my understanding, the E17 has a comparable amp section to the E11 which I promptly sold after purchasing Verza as it sounds muddy and closed-in by comparison.  There is a significant difference.  Also, Verza drives my headphones as loud as I would ever want them to go- plenty of power.


----------



## Headphonejunky

drsheep said:


> I can tell you 100% that you will like the VERZA, because it has almost double the power of the E17 and any other DAC/AMP from VentureCraft.  This is important to bring up the body of the music and move the mids forwards.  Desktop DAC/AMP sure has even more power, but for the M-100 those might be an overkill (but it doesn't hurt either.)  The CEntrance HiFi-M8 is interesting with it's multiple input and output options, including balance.  However, I do think that it is on a different league than the VERZA.  Also, I think most desktop amps are gear toward tubes, which will have a warmer sound compare to their solid state counterpart whether it is desktop or portable.


Thanks for your response. It gives me something to think about. I may get a tube amp just for home purpose for whatever supreme headphones i get which will probably be a year from now. I will be getting verza


----------



## Headphonejunky

craigster75 said:


> I think Verza is fantastic.  From my understanding, the E17 has a comparable amp section to the E11 which I promptly sold after purchasing Verza as it sounds muddy and closed-in by comparison.  There is a significant difference.  Also, Verza drives my headphones as loud as I would ever want them to go- plenty of power.


Glad to hear someone has used fiio and changed over and noticed a difference


----------



## pietcux

I got a E12 on saturday. It has power without limits. But to be honest, my Ipod classic last gen sounds more refined without it, not to mention how much better the Meier Stepdance does. I have the same memories from trying the E7 once. But that one did not even aplify. Might get interested in a Versa when it gets an Ipod clssic vamp.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> Might get interested in a Versa when it gets an Ipod clssic vamp.


 
  What do you mean?  The VERZA is for the iPod classic and it's like out of the box.  For iPod Touch 5th Gen or the iPhone 5, you will need the Tuono cable.
   
  p.s. if you are looking for clean sound, than I suggest you try the Sony PHA-1 and the VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon.


----------



## Headphonejunky

craigster75 said:


> I think Verza is fantastic.  From my understanding, the E17 has a comparable amp section to the E11 which I promptly sold after purchasing Verza as it sounds muddy and closed-in by comparison.  There is a significant difference.  Also, Verza drives my headphones as loud as I would ever want them to go- plenty of power.


I never thought the Fiio E11 abd E17 would be in the same class as far as build quality. I could be wrong.


----------



## pietcux

drsheep said:


> What do you mean?  The VERZA is for the iPod classic and it's like out of the box.  For iPod Touch 5th Gen or the iPhone 5, you will need the Tuono cable.
> p.s. if you are looking for clean sound, than I suggest you try the Sony PHA-1 and the VentureCraft SounDroid Typhoon.




I am curious about the SONY, but that device is not available in Europe AFAIK.


----------



## DrSheep

It's not in the US either, but it didn't stop me from importing via Amazon, and Rakuten Global has it too.
   
  p.s. cute dog btw, is s/he yours?


----------



## pietcux

Ok, I can get it on Ebay Germany for around 300 € imported from Japan. Need to think about it. Does it come with an English manual?
  Yes the dog is mine. His name is Chicco. 5 years old mix, he is the nicest companion you can imagine. We hike a lot together.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> Ok, I can get it on Ebay Germany for around 300 € imported from Japan. Need to think about it. Does it come with an English manual?
> Yes the dog is mine. His name is Chicco. 5 years old mix, he is the nicest companion you can imagine. We hike a lot together.


 
  No, but Sony has the English manual online and I have it on PDF.  Here is the link (click over to "Resources".)
   
  Product page: http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/product-PHA1/
  Direct English Manual link: http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/assetDownloadController?path=Asset Hierarchy$Professional$SEL-yf-generic-153707$SEL-yf-generic-153750SEL-asset-365181.pdf&id=StepID$SEL-asset-365181$original&dimension=original


----------



## pietcux

THX!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





pietcux said:


> THX!


 
  NP, and please give Chicco a pat on the head.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> No, but Sony has the English manual online and I have it on PDF.  Here is the link (click over to "Resources".)
> 
> Product page: http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/cat-audio/cat-headphones/product-PHA1/
> Direct English Manual link: http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/assetDownloadController?path=Asset Hierarchy$Professional$SEL-yf-generic-153707$SEL-yf-generic-153750SEL-asset-365181.pdf&id=StepID$SEL-asset-365181$original&dimension=original


 
   
  Also, it is ridiculously simple to operate.  So the manual really isn't even necessary.  Thanks for the link though, I didn't know that was out there!


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Also, it is ridiculously simple to operate.  So the manual really isn't even necessary.  Thanks for the link though, I didn't know that was out there!


 
  NP, but instead I found the block diagram most useful.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> NP, but instead I found the block diagram most useful.


 
  That is actually pretty cool that they share that info.  All of these devices should come with something like that.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Will the verza be powerful enough for HD650?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> I never thought the Fiio E11 abd E17 would be in the same class as far as build quality. I could be wrong.


 

 I'm not saying they have the same build quality, but my understanding is that, if you isolate the amp section of the E17 and compare to the E11, they are comparable.  Of course, the E17 offers much more.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Will the verza be powerful enough for HD650?


 

 IMO, probably not to drive to higher volumes.  IMO, it would pair better with a Centrance M8 where the amp has 10X the power.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Will the verza be powerful enough for HD650?


 
  It might not.  The HD650 is 300 ohms, so the VERZA will only get you 16mW max power...


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Has that been confirmed? V-MODA only lists the power output at 32 Ω.
  The JDS Labs C5 offers 49 mW at 300 Ω. o.0


----------



## Headphonejunky

I l





craigster75 said:


> IMO, probably not to drive to higher volumes.  IMO, it would pair better with a Centrance M8 where the amp has 10X the power.


i like more power. As long as its clean.


----------



## Headphonejunky

miceblue said:


> Has that been confirmed? V-MODA only lists the power output at 32 Ω.
> The JDS Labs C5 offers 49 mW at 300 Ω. o.0




Well i looked at both and Verza has 150mw x 2 out of USB and 130mw x 2 apple specific at greater than 32 ohms. 

The jds labds rates in 4.146 Vrmsat 600ohms


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Has that been confirmed? V-MODA only lists the power output at 32 Ω.
> The JDS Labs C5 offers 49 mW at 300 Ω. o.0


 
  Are you sure it is 49mW?  I am not sure what happened and I could be wrong, but I can't get the same calculations listed on their spec list...
   
  Off topic and math heavy:
   
  Formulas:
   
  Vrms = 0.707 x Vmax; Vmax = Vrms / 0.707
  Vpp = 0.3535 x Vrms
  V = IR; I = V/R
  P = IV = (V/R) x V = V^2 / R
  So Pmax = (Vrms/0.707)^2 / R
  and Pavg = Vrms^2 /R
   
  Here is what I am getting for the C5 based on their specs, and you may notice something is not right with the numbers at 150 ohms:
   

 R Vrms Vpp Vmax Pmax Pavg 32 1.010 0.357 1.429 0.064 0.032 150 3.337 1.180 4.720 0.149 0.074 600 4.146 1.466 5.864 0.057 0.029


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Well i looked at both and Verza has 150mw x 2 out of USB and 130mw x 2 apple specific at greater than 32 ohms.
> 
> The jds labds rates in 4.146 Vrmsat 600ohms


 
  150 mW * 32 / 300 = 16 mW and only 9mW at 600 ohms.  Either way the C5 has way more power.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No *I'm* not sure, but this person might be. The calculation for the power at 32 Ω was nearly spot-on. That user is also an active poster in the sound science thread so I feel confident with the calculations. But no I'm not 100% certain.
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread-check-1st-post-for-review/450#post_9233131
  Quote: 





> I get these results:
> 
> ```
> 16 ohms: V = 0.509 Vrms, Ipeak = 45.0 mA, P = 16.2 mW 32 ohms: V = 1.018 Vrms, Ipeak = 45.0 mA, P = 32.4 mW 50 ohms: V = 1.591 Vrms, Ipeak = 45.0 mA, P = 50.6 mW 62 ohms: V = 1.973 Vrms, Ipeak = 45.0 mA, P = 62.8 mW 150 ohms: V = 3.337 Vrms, Ipeak = 31.5 mA, P = 74.2 mW 300 ohms: V = 3.836 Vrms, Ipeak = 18.1 mA, P = 49.0 mW 600 ohms: V = 4.146 Vrms, Ipeak = 9.8 mA, P = 28.6 mW
> ```


----------



## DrSheep

If you look at the numbers our calculations are identical.  What I didn't know is that he got the specs for the OPA2227 for the model of current drop off at high impedance, and that's what confused me.  Because when you think about it, logically you would assume the current (mA) remain constant if you have a big enough power source, so I was assumed it will be 45mA all the way up to 600 (or Pmax x Vmax = constant), which of course it is wrong.


----------



## Headphonejunky

miceblue said:


> No *I'm* not sure, but this person might be. The calculation for the power at 32 Ω was nearly spot-on. That user is also an active poster in the sound science thread so I feel confident with the calculations. But no I'm not 100% certain.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread-check-1st-post-for-review/450#post_9233131


That is the verza output power you posted?


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No it's for the JDS Labs C5 portable headphone amplifier.


----------



## DrSheep

See now I wonder, the C5 only reach max power at 150 ohms and that's still only about 75mW; the VERZA on the other hand has 150mW at 32 ohms, which is the same as the M-100 impedance.  I think this is why Val said that the VERZA is tuned for the M-100 .


----------



## Headphonejunky

miceblue said:


> No it's for the JDS Labs C5 portable headphone amplifier.


The c5 sounds good but the verza is so convenient. Im hoping it can power the 300 and 600 ohm cans well. I tried using the Fiio E17 with the rubber bands yesterday and i hated it as i wanted to play with my phone and the rubber bands were in the way.


----------



## Headphonejunky

drsheep said:


> See now I wonder, the C5 only reach max power at 150 ohms and that's still only about 75mW; the VERZA on the other hand has 150mW at 32 ohms, which is the same as the M-100 impedance.  I think this is why Val said that the VERZA is tuned for the M-100 .


So according to that info the verza is more powerful. The c5 does less power. Can Val or someone due a full load test on this with 300 ohm cans. If i had one i would figure it out as i have lots of test equipment for testing car amps


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> So according to that info the verza is more powerful. The c5 does less power. Can Val or someone due a full load test on this with 300 ohm cans. If i had one i would figure it out as i have lots of test equipment for testing car amps


 
  See, it is question like this REALLY make me want to go by a HD800 or something like it just to test it out...  However, for you either the C5 or VERZA should be find as the M-100 is only 32 ohms, and pretty much anything can drives it.


----------



## Headphonejunky

drsheep said:


> See, it is question like this REALLY make me want to go by a HD800 or something like it just to test it out...  However, for you either the C5 or VERZA should be find as the M-100 is only 32 ohms, and pretty much anything can drives it.


 See i have some sennheiser HD650 at work i am playing with. Not looking to have it power HD800 but just want it to power HD650. It if was just for M100 i would use the Fiio e17 and call it a day. In the past in car audio i buy a car amplifier based on Damping Factor. Damping factor is the amount of control the amplifier has over the speakers. Is there a similar rating in headphone amplifiers? See ill spend money if it is justified and as of right now the Verza is just convenient but double or triple price of the other one being recommended. Convenience and style does come with a price but there must be a major separation between the 2 amplifiers. 

Im also new to the forum and trying to learn what to look for as this is a new realm to me.


----------



## DrSheep

If you really want a safe bet, the Headstage Arrow 3G was tested with BOTH HD650 and HD800 playing together with good results, and they are about to launch 2 new models the 4N and 4T to the same effect.  Check it out if you don't want to play guessing game (but I would still like you to at least try out the VERZA...)


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> See i have some sennheiser HD650 at work i am playing with. Not looking to have it power HD800 but just want it to power HD650. It if was just for M100 i would use the Fiio e17 and call it a day. In the past in car audio i buy a car amplifier based on Damping Factor. Damping factor is the amount of control the amplifier has over the speakers. Is there a similar rating in headphone amplifiers? See ill spend money if it is justified and as of right now the Verza is just convenient but double or triple price of the other one being recommended. Convenience and style does come with a price but there must be a major separation between the 2 amplifiers.
> 
> Im also new to the forum and trying to learn what to look for as this is a new realm to me.


 

 fyi, my old E11 has significantly more power than Vamp or Verza.


----------



## miceblue

drsheep said:


> See now I wonder, the C5 only reach max power at 150 ohms and that's still only about 75mW; the VERZA on the other hand has 150mW at 32 ohms, which is the same as the M-100 impedance.  I think this is why Val said that the VERZA is tuned for the M-100 .




Yeah but the M-100 only needs 31 mW of power to reach 120 dB SPL. I think it's an overstatement to say that the VERZA was built for the M-100 because the most power delivered from it is at 32 Ω. XD


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Yeah but the M-100 only needs 31 mW of power to reach 120 dB SPL. I think it's an overstatement to say that the VERZA was built for the M-100 because the most power delivered from it is at 32 Ω. XD


 
  Well true, but just as engine designed to have max torque and power at a given RPM, it will be nice to know the VERZA perform it's best at the M-100 impedance level.


----------



## Anthony1

Anybody know where I can possibly buy the VV in Melbourne?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Anybody know where I can possibly buy the VV in Melbourne?


 
   
  Pity you couldn't join the meet yesterday. I actually brought the VV along with me.


----------



## Anthony1

Bugger but due to the changes in times just couldnt juggle it and family.


----------



## kerrys30

has anyone tried pairing 1plus2 and vamp verza/ipod classic??  (I did search thread for 1plus2 but no hits!!).  Thanks.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

By the way, from Monoprice you can get MFI 4inch cables for $11.90 in white or black.
   
  See here


----------



## valkolton

New review from Tyll @ Innerfidelity:
   
  He likes it!  PS - VAMP VERZA includes Tuono now from V-MODA.com/VAMP
 Good-bye Rubber Bands, Hello V-Moda Vamp Verza and Metallo Case  http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/good-bye-rubber-bands-hello-v-moda-vamp-verza-and-metallo-case


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Except if you have low impedance IEMs. I would badger him to use an iPhone and use the bass boost to see if that helps balance out his EQ issues for them. (I have JHA 13s just like he has)


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





valkolton said:


> New review from Tyll @ Innerfidelity:
> 
> He likes it!  PS - VAMP VERZA includes Tuono now from V-MODA.com/VAMP


 
  Thanks Val!  But the "What's Included?" section needs to be updated.


----------



## Headphonejunky

There you have it. It doesnt cater to the vmoda M100. 80 ohms and up impedance headphones reccomended.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> There you have it. It doesnt cater to the vmoda M100. 80 ohms and up impedance headphones reccomended.


 
  Sure, I guess we can just let Val explains why he would design an amp for the M-100 that doesn't go well with it (j/k).  The M-100 sounds fine with the VERZA.


----------



## smcginni

headphonejunky said:


> See i have some sennheiser HD650 at work i am playing with. Not looking to have it power HD800 but just want it to power HD650. It if was just for M100 i would use the Fiio e17 and call it a day. In the past in car audio i buy a car amplifier based on Damping Factor. Damping factor is the amount of control the amplifier has over the speakers. Is there a similar rating in headphone amplifiers? See ill spend money if it is justified and as of right now the Verza is just convenient but double or triple price of the other one being recommended. Convenience and style does come with a price but there must be a major separation between the 2 amplifiers.
> 
> Im also new to the forum and trying to learn what to look for as this is a new realm to me.




I'm a moderate volume listener and the Verza will drive the HD650 and HD700 to satisfaction. For my loudest listening, I got to around 75-80% of max. I listen to a lot of jazz/easy, but get into some classic rock and contemporary. The biggest problem I had were older recordings with much lower RMS volumes.

fwiw, I liked the HD650 with my original vamp better. If you've got an iPhone 4/4S, I think it's a better option. The "3D" setting worked better for some songs and I just liked the overall tonal balance better.

I also like the verza with my HE-500. A home amp drives them a little better, but I'm VERY happy when wearing them and working around the house w the Verza.


----------



## DrSheep

Good to know that the VAMP and VERZA works for 300 ohms cans.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I wonder why Val or someone from VMODA wont respond or let us know whats up with why the verza wont work with the Samsung galaxy s4! At least let us know if it might ever work with it


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

The issue is the S4 doesn't support the USB spec that allows the phone to act as a master AND slave at the same time - so this really is a Samsung issue


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





golferbrad6664 said:


> I wonder why Val or someone from VMODA wont respond or let us know whats up with why the verza wont work with the Samsung galaxy s4! At least let us know if it might ever work with it


 
   
  Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> The issue is the S4 doesn't support the USB spec that allows the phone to act as a master AND slave at the same time - so this really is a Samsung issue


 
  Val did responded, and it was exactly as Jeremy explained, and worse that Samsung changed it in the hardware so there is no easy fix for this.


----------



## golferbrad6664

Well how can a cheap FIIO work with usb and not a verza via usb. There are a few others that work via usb and they didn't cost 600 bones!


----------



## Headphonejunky

golferbrad6664 said:


> Well how can a cheap FIIO work with usb and not a verza via usb. There are a few others that work via usb and they didn't cost 600 bones!


It wont work with USB through your computer?


----------



## DrSheep

golferbrad6664 said:


> Well how can a cheap FIIO work with usb and not a verza via usb. There are a few others that work via usb and they didn't cost 600 bones!




We were talking about USB On The Go for Android, not your USB connect from a PC/MAC. The VERZA is a USB DAC after all.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Just to clarify, the Verza will work with a Mac or PC as well as iPhone. What's in question is that it only works with Android devices that support USB On The Go, so not all Android phones will work


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





expatinjapan said:


> For the CLAS, Hifi-m8 and dacport to work with Android devices the USB Audio Recorder Pro app is needed/required.
> (with OTG cable).
> 
> Have the Verza/Android users been trying using this app?


 
   
  Quote: 





laimk said:


> Also tried. will not work.


 
   
  I'm wondering if you have tested the Galaxy S4 using USB Audio Recorder PRO connected to the Verza via a USB OTG cable.
   
  If it doesn't work, please inform the developer of USB Audio Recorder PRO. He could fix the issue.
   


davy wentzler said:


> If you want, I can have a look what the issue is.
> Please start USB Audio Recorder PRO, go to the Prefs tab, select Logging and then Log to file. Exit the app. Go into Android settings, Apps, select USB Audio Recorder PRO and Force Close the app. Start USB Audio Recorder PRO again and take note of what it says exactly. Let me know what it said and please email me the log file called USBAudioLog.txt in the root of your sdcard. Please email to info AT audio-evolution.com.
> 
> Also note if your DAC gets powered up when connecting. Is there a light or something that should be active when you connect it (without audio data)? You could check when connecting to your PC for example.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

For those iDevice users, I have tested iOS7 and its working fine so far with the Vamp Verza.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> For those iDevice users, I have tested iOS7 and its working fine so far with the Vamp Verza.


 
   
  Jeremy, thanks for the info!  I was getting nervous that I would have to mail it in to do a firmware update.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

On the low impedance dealio with IEMs and specifically the JHAudio 13s, I have emailed customer service to see what the capability of the Vamp is to be re-flashed with a new firmware that allows the bass-boost EQ to be specifically tuned to counter the bass dropout that Tyll over at Innerfidelity pointed out.
   
  I certainly notice the bass is weak on my IEMs, and notice its too over the top and muddies the mids when the "bass boost" is turned on.
   
  If they were committed to tweak the EQ to compensate for the impedance issues I would be pretty happy.. but without it I am wondering if I should be looking at other DACs for my iPhone and take advantage of the 60 day satisfaction deal.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> On the low impedance dealio with IEMs and specifically the JHAudio 13s, I have emailed customer service to see what the capability of the Vamp is to be re-flashed with a new firmware that allows the bass-boost EQ to be specifically tuned to counter the bass dropout that Tyll over at Innerfidelity pointed out.
> 
> I certainly notice the bass is weak on my IEMs, and notice its too over the top and muddies the mids when the "bass boost" is turned on.
> 
> If they were committed to tweak the EQ to compensate for the impedance issues I would be pretty happy.. but without it I am wondering if I should be looking at other DACs for my iPhone and take advantage of the 60 day satisfaction deal.


 

 It may be your IEMs since Verza brings out the low end to my ears compared to other portable amps I have used.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> It may be your IEMs since Verza brings out the low end to my ears compared to other portable amps I have used.


 
  Does it bring out the low end on your IEM's, or just your M-100?  The criticism was related to the reaction of (typically low impedance)IEM's to the low output impedance.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

I did some looking and this is the lowest impedance version of the Go-Dap. I think if VModa can get the firmware to update the bass boost signature we'd (those of us with IEMs that exhibit this rolloff) be OK. Right now its a little too aggressive for me.

This *is* V1.0 after all....


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> Does it bring out the low end on your IEM's, or just your M-100?  The criticism was related to the reaction of (typically low impedance)IEM's to the low output impedance.


 

 My B&W C5s are bassy with any input, so it is hard to tell, but Verza has a similar impact with my Sig DJ as with my M-100.
   
  Also, my understanding of the JH13 is that the bass presentation is fairly neutral.  The JH16 might pair better with Verza, but that is just a thought as I have not listened to either and going by reviews.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Yeah... this crazy addiction 
  On my wife's B&W C5s its pretty good, "flat" across the spectrum.
  When I plug in the JHA13s I see a big improvement, but its improved on mids and highs mostly...not so much on the bass. :-/
  So relatively speaking the Verza can't bring out the bass of the JHA13s.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





jeremylaurenson said:


> Yeah... this crazy addiction
> On my wife's B&W C5s its pretty good, "flat" across the spectrum.
> When I plug in the JHA13s I see a big improvement, but its improved on mids and highs mostly...not so much on the bass. :-/
> So relatively speaking the Verza can't bring out the bass of the JHA13s.


 

 Do you have other amps that do bring out the bass of the JH13?  They might just not inherently produce deep, powerful bass.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Remember too that the BWC5 is not an armature IEM, but a dynamic driver - it has a diaphragm that delivers all frequencies, so the criticism against the VV and armature drivers with crossovers completely does not apply to the C5s


----------



## Iron-Buddha

I find the Verza tames my Heir 5.0's bass by just a smidge.


----------



## shipsupt

My Tuono finally made its way over to the UK.  It's a very nice little cable, well done Val.
  Quote: 





valkolton said:


> http://v-moda.com/tuono-lightning-cable/
> 
> It is very short... and official by Apple MFI... it has taken a long time to make it pass the tests, but this is legit and the most compact in the market today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Headphonejunky

I am wondering where the info was retrieved that the Vmoda Verza had a 10 ohm out impedance? I have been researching and it seems that has a lot to do with the damping factor. Did someone emasure the output impedance because I can not find a spec sheet. Or did i miss something in this thread. I know on inner fidelity tyll says to use 80 ohm headphones for this device for best results.


----------



## AnakChan

I got that 10ohm info from private communication with the makers (it's ok, approved for public sharing).


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I got that 10ohm info from private communication with the makers (it's ok, approved for public sharing).


 
  I was just on inner fidelity and with his review. He reccomends 80 ohm cans and up. So after reading that and remembering that a 32 ohm set of cans could have an impedance rise over 80 ohms this headphone amplifier could work well for M100. However looking at purchasing the Audeze LCD2 which are 60 ohms and wondering if this is the right amplifier for me. The LCD2 are 60 ohms resistance and to me I have overlooked specs before and cost me twice the amount of money as i changed out all my amplifiers to new higher end ones made in italy. A Mosconi absolute beauty but enough of car audio.
   
  I really want to make sure I am not dipping into the headphone amplifier market 2 and 3 times as it gets expensive. The Verza is very convenient.
   
  Is this the right headphone amplifier if you were planning on buying a set of LCD2? and you already own M100? Or would you go a different route with a headphone out impedance of 4 or less.


----------



## AnakChan

I don't have the LCD2 but have heard it. I've not tried pairing the two so I can't really comment on the sonics of that combination. The only concern I may have is if the Verza has enough power to drive the LCD2 to its potential. So it's a little more than just output impedance at work here.

The M100 & Verza actually go well together (which is how it was intended by the makers).


----------



## kyuuketsuki

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> I was just on inner fidelity and with his review. He reccomends 80 ohm cans and up. So after reading that and remembering that a 32 ohm set of cans could have an impedance rise over 80 ohms this headphone amplifier could work well for M100. However looking at purchasing the Audeze LCD2 which are 60 ohms and wondering if this is the right amplifier for me. The LCD2 are 60 ohms resistance and to me I have overlooked specs before and cost me twice the amount of money as i changed out all my amplifiers to new higher end ones made in italy. A Mosconi absolute beauty but enough of car audio.
> 
> I really want to make sure I am not dipping into the headphone amplifier market 2 and 3 times as it gets expensive. The Verza is very convenient.
> 
> Is this the right headphone amplifier if you were planning on buying a set of LCD2? and you already own M100? Or would you go a different route with a headphone out impedance of 4 or less.


 
   
  The LCD-2 is 60 ohm yes, but Planar Magnetic phones are notoriously hard to drive. I highly doubt the Verza could drive them effectively.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I don't have the LCD2 but have heard it. I've not tried pairing the two so I can't really comment on the sonics of that combination. The only concern I may have is if the Verza has enough power to drive the LCD2 to its potential. So it's a little more than just output impedance at work here.
> 
> The M100 & Verza actually go well together (which is how it was intended by the makers).


 
  See the Grados are 32 ohms and so are the M100 i have been debating on grado but want to hear the LCD2 first. I was very impressed withe Grado labs sound. The PS500 was so great. So what i dont get is everywhere you read a 10 ohm output impedance is intended for 80 ohm and up headphones for best matching yet nowadays a big majority of headphones have gone into the 16 to 64 ohm bracket to work with i devices and smartphones. So why build such an extraordinary product with 10 ohm output impedance. Even the Fiio has less than 1 ohm output impedance. If that is accurate according to their website. Im reaching out to someone who has really played with this device because I would like to buy this device. I also want to use it with a tuono cable and iphone 5.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Quote: 





kyuuketsuki said:


> The LCD-2 is 60 ohm yes, but Planar Magnetic phones are notoriously hard to drive. I highly doubt the Verza could drive them effectively.


 
  Thanks for letting me know that. I want to make a 1 time investment. I seriously am considering what i would assume would be a power hungry set of headphones.


----------



## AnakChan

headphonejunky said:


> Thanks for letting me know that. I want to make a 1 time investment. I seriously am considering what i would assume would be a power hungry set of headphones.


V-Moda focuses primarily on mobile audiophile. The LCD2, although possibly mobile isn't very practical. I'll PM you on more suitable configs for the LCD2 rather than derail this thread.


----------



## Headphonejunky

anakchan said:


> V-Moda focuses primarily on mobile audiophile. The LCD2, although possibly mobile isn't very practical. I'll PM you on more suitable configs for the LCD2 rather than derail this thread.


I would appreciate that. I would maybe still buy the Verza for my M100 and for travel but it eould be cool to get an all in one. I guess its like having a car system and a home system you need 2.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





headphonejunky said:


> I would appreciate that. I would maybe still buy the Verza for my M100 and for travel but it eould be cool to get an all in one. I guess its like having a car system and a home system you need 2.


 
  To be honest, I do think you worry about this a little too much.  The VERZA was designed for the M-100, and the 8:1 rule is not necessary a must for tight frequency control.  The M-100 sounded great paired with the VERZA even at 3.2:1.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> To be honest, I do think you worry about this a little too much.  The VERZA was designed for the M-100, and the 8:1 rule is not necessary a must for tight frequency control.  The M-100 sounded great paired with the VERZA even at 3.2:1.


 

 +1


----------



## shipsupt

Anyone else notice any issues with the USB connection on the Verza?  I've had one channel cutting in and out a few times; I could aggravate the intermittent connection by jiggling the USB connection. 
   
  I opened the Verza and checked the connections but could not see any issues, even with my magnifying glasses.  
   
  I re-flowed the joints and put it back together.  Everything sounds right again, the connection is solid, but I am a little suspect of how robust the surface mount USB connection is.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I re-flowed the joints and put it back together.


 
  O_o, dude, that's hardcore.
   
  p.s. what size Torx drivers you need for the VERZA, or any other VC for that matter?


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

Yes, seems warrantee may be a better route


----------



## shipsupt

I'm in the UK, so sending it back to the US is a pain in the...
   
  Besides, a little surface mount work doesn't scare me... too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Actually, it's not too bad in there.  The board comes completely clear of the chassis so you can get to everything very easily. 
   
  I'll grab the torx size tonight when I'm home.  FWIW, it's the same size as the wrench provided with the Metallo case. 
   
  Has anyone posted pictures of the internals?  If not, I'm happy to pop it open again and put some pictures up, if there is interest.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> O_o, dude, that's hardcore.
> 
> p.s. what size Torx drivers you need for the VERZA, or any other VC for that matter?


 
   
  I've not noticed that with the Verza on loan to me. Works fine in USB mode.
   
  Reflow isn't that hardcore, re-balling is .
   
  BTW, if you (shipsupt) do have soldering issues, probably best to send it back to the makers unless you're happy to DIY and treat as junk if it fails again. However, I've not heard of any manufacturing (soldering) issues with the Verza till now.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I'm in the UK, so sending it back to the US is a pain in the...
> 
> Besides, a little surface mount work doesn't scare me... too much!
> 
> ...


 
  I don't have a Metallo case, hence no driver .  But please take pics for us, and is it possible to switch opamp like the other VC stuff?


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

It would be nice to reroute the headphone jack to the bottom too


----------



## shipsupt

So here is a quick look inside the Verza!
   
   

   
  Turns out I was very wrong, the wrench that comes with the Metallo case is not the same as what is needed to open the Verza, I just assumed it was... sorry.
   
  You'll need a T6 torx. 
   

   
  The volume knob needs to be removed before you can pull the cover and PCB out of the chassis.
   

   
  The battery is a quick disconnect.
   

   
  2200mAh battery - I do wonder if there is higher capacity battery that will fit in here.
   

   
  Sorry guys, no op amp swaps here without some surface mount skills!
   
   

   
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
  Here is the USB mount that had me looking under the hood in the first place.


----------



## Headphonejunky

Thats different then most amplifiers i seen. But im new to the headphone amp game


----------



## miceblue

Looks like any other piece of solid state hardware to me...


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mtthefirst

Here are the inside of different VentureCraft models.
  Go-Dap TT

  DD Socket 1 and DD Socket 1 LE

  Go-Dap X

  SounDroid Typhoon

   
  It's pretty much the same design from Go-Dap X up to Go-Dap TT but completely different in Typhoon.


----------



## DrSheep

Off topic: you can just unplug the opamp in the SDT and swap it right?


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Off topic: you can just unplug the opamp in the SDT and swap it right?


 
  Yes, my SDT come with extra MUSES02. I just pull LME49860 out and put MUSES02 in.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> Yes, my SDT come with extra MUSES02. I just pull LME49860 out and put MUSES02 in.


 
  Nice, and how did that happened?  VC is only selling the OPA627AU for $150...


----------



## mtthefirst

Quote: 





drsheep said:


> Nice, and how did that happened?  VC is only selling the OPA627AU for $150...


 
  It's preorder deal.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





mtthefirst said:


> It's preorder deal.


 
.


----------



## AnakChan

shipsupt,
   
  Wow, looks like the Verza and Go-DAP X do rather different designs. I guess a 6 layer board gives larger routing possibilities vs 2 layers. Same (mostly) IC's but just different layout :-
  Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> So here is a quick look inside the Verza!
> 
> [snip!]
> 
> ...


----------



## clairyvic

I like the sound signiqure of the vamp but its too big! if i eq using a spectrum analyzer to make it exact, is it possible to make my IFUZEN amp sound exactley like it, if I EQ it right? Or is there more to its sound then just the EQ?


----------



## DrSheep

Alternative to the Metallo, new VC case for the iPhone 5 and iPod Touch 5th gen.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/663590/venturcraft-soundroid-typhoon/165#post_9747077


----------



## Craigster75

Awesome, but is it 100% confirmed this is compatible with Verza?
   
  If so, I would much prefer this design.
   
  Also, I suppose we will know in about 2 weeks if these cases will fit the 5S.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> Awesome, but is it 100% confirmed this is compatible with Verza?
> 
> If so, I would much prefer this design.
> 
> Also, I suppose we will know in about 2 weeks if these cases will fit the 5S.


 
  I am going to order one for my SDT and will test it with my VERZA later for a 100% conformation, but from the design it should fit at least the back side (not the "X" side) of the case.  I am pretty sure the 5S will be changed enough to make it not work...


----------



## boombobby289

About the max output power in Verza, may I know the 130mW per channel in the technical specification refers to "High Gain"?
   
  What is the max output power per channel at "Low Gain"?
   
  Just have problem to choose between Soundroid & Verza to drive high impedance headphone.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> About the max output power in Verza, may I know the 130mW per channel in the technical specification refers to "High Gain"?
> 
> What is the max output power per channel at "Low Gain"?
> 
> Just have problem to choose between Soundroid & Verza to drive high impedance headphone.


 
  In this case get the VERZA.  It max out at 150mW at 32 ohms and both the SDT and VERZA has a 10 ohms output impedance.  Not sure what's the max at low gain.


----------



## boombobby289

In the page 1 of this thread, it says:
  Hi-Fi 150mW x 2 (USB Mode), 130mW x 2 (iOS Mode) amplifier
   
  I assume if you hook up with any iDevices such as iPod Classic the max output is only 130mW at "High Gain" mode, am I right?
   
  In other thread as mentioned by mtthefirst, the max output at "High Gain" in Soundroid is 110mW.
   
   
   
   
  Quote: 





drsheep said:


> In this case get the VERZA.  It max out at 150mW at 32 ohms and both the SDT and VERZA has a 10 ohms output impedance.  Not sure what's the max at low gain.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





boombobby289 said:


> In the page 1 of this thread, it says:
> Hi-Fi 150mW x 2 (USB Mode), 130mW x 2 (iOS Mode) amplifier
> 
> I assume if you hook up with any iDevices such as iPod Classic the max output is only 130mW at "High Gain" mode, am I right?
> ...


 
  Officially yes, but since iDevices also work in USB-DAC mode, you can take adventage of the 150mW.  I have seen that 110mW claim for the SDT, but I have never seen it posted else where before so it is not 100% confirmed.


----------



## pietcux

Is it only me missing the capacitors in this amp layout? I always thought of them to be mandatory for a proper amp.


----------



## DrSheep

FYI: just got an email saying that my VC MM5 case got delivered, so I will have something up by tonight after I get off work.  Stay tuned.
   
  Update: My review is up in here.
   
  Update 2: some of you may have noticed that there is a white Unit 4.0 on the left of the first pic.  Initially I bought it because it is white and only cost $100 to compare to my V-MODA VAMP.  However, I ended up gut swapping the two, so now I have the one and only white VAMP for my white iPhone 4S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## smcginni

not that this will come as a shock to anyone, but I just picked up a Microsoft surface RT and the Verza runs perfectly from it.  As a matter of fact, the driver installed without any sign or warning and I wasn't even sure it would work until I hit play.  Perfectly seamless. I haven't had a chance to test anything, really, and I'm interested to know what sample and bit rates it supports from the RT/Pro.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





smcginni said:


> not that this will come as a shock to anyone, but I just picked up a Microsoft surface RT and the Verza runs perfectly from it.  As a matter of fact, the driver installed without any sign or warning and I wasn't even sure it would work until I hit play.  Perfectly seamless. I haven't had a chance to test anything, really, and I'm interested to know what sample and bit rates it supports from the RT/Pro.


 
  Good choice, I bought a Asus VivoTab RT for my mother not long ago too, but I haven't tested it with my VERZA.  As far as I know, the VERZA is the ONLY DAC/AMP that officially supports the RT.  I am pretty sure the bit rates will top out at 16/48.


----------



## HylianJedi

Mmmm, i cant wait to get my hands on one of these babies. Little pricey tho haha


----------



## Iron-Buddha

hylianjedi said:


> Mmmm, i cant wait to get my hands on one of these babies. Little pricey tho haha


 
  
 I agree, but it is one of the cheaper IEM friendly multi-platform single-block devices out there.   Some of the more recent ones have noise floor issues as far as I can tell from the comments on Head-Fi.


----------



## shipsupt

Just a little random thinking out loud...
  
 As much as I have always liked having an iPod Classic in my rig so I have almost all of my music available on the move, the battery life when using a CLAS or the Verza has always been a drag.  
  
 I finally picked up a Touch and I'm giving it a try on a trip.  Wow, such a great improvement on battery life.  I think I can get used to picking out a decent selection of tunes for trips, and I can make use of iTunes match/cloud. 
  
 The stack continues to shrink AND perform.


----------



## JeremyLaurenson

You may want to give Spotify a whirl... Up to 320k streaming or syncing.


----------



## Speakerphile

jeremylaurenson said:


> You may want to give Spotify a whirl... Up to 320k streaming or syncing.


 
  
 Well, most of it is 320k, according to the review I read.


----------



## shipsupt

Thanks.  I'm using Spotify a lot at work from my computer, I'll give it a spin at the hotel with the touch!


----------



## Craigster75

Now that specs have been released for the 5S and 5C, what is the verdict on compatibility with the current Iphone 5 Metallo case?
  
 If not compatible, is there any word from V-Moda regarding an updated case?


----------



## DrSheep

I will try to get a 5S next Friday, so at least I will able to confirm for the MM5 case, plus I might finally have a reason to get the Metallo too.


----------



## Speakerphile

craigster75 said:


> Now that specs have been released for the 5S and 5C, what is the verdict on compatibility with the current Iphone 5 Metallo case?
> 
> If not compatible, is there any word from V-Moda regarding an updated case?


 
  
 I don't see anything to suggest a physical case redesign would be necessary.


----------



## miceblue

For the iPhone 5s yeah, but the 5c is a different size.


----------



## Craigster75

miceblue said:


> For the iPhone 5s yeah, but the 5c is a different size.


 
 In that case, I may make the leap to the 5S, even though I was hoping for a 128GB option.  I will wait for Dr. Sheep's confirmation unless I hear back from V-Moda first.  Maybe Val will respond?


----------



## Craigster75

craigster75 said:


> In that case, I may make the leap to the 5S, even though I was hoping for a 128GB option.  I will wait for Dr. Sheep's confirmation unless I hear back from V-Moda first.  Maybe Val will respond?


 
 I just received email confirmation from V-Moda that the existing Metallo case is compatible with the new Iphones which will unfortunately make my Vamp an obsolete museum relic to go with my 8-track player and Betamax.


----------



## TJ Max

I have 24bit/48kHz ALAC on my iPod Touch 5. Will the versa play them?


----------



## Speakerphile

tj max said:


> I have 24bit/48kHz ALAC on my iPod Touch 5. Will the versa play them?


 
  
 Yes.  Anything that will play on your iPod Touch to begin with.


----------



## miceblue

craigster75 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > For the iPhone 5s yeah, but the 5c is a different size.
> ...


 
 *ba dum tss*
  
 I don't think I would ever use 128 GB, let alone 64 GB on a portable media player. The music library on my on-board drive is ~190 GB in size, which is about 300 albums, with mostly EAC-ripped FLACs, with the logs, with the high-resolution cover art, with some of them being converted to MP3/AAC, with some of them containing twice the album's size since I keep the original .ZIP files from Bandcamp albums. I don't even actively listen to 60% of that music, let alone only listening to ~30% of that 60% for mobile listening. 64 GB should be plenty for the average person, and should be even more plentiful if using lossy formats. I have ~355 songs on my iPhone 4S in MP3/AAC and it uses less than 4 GB of space (355 songs/~12 songs per album = ~30 albums ≈ 300/3/3).


----------



## DrSheep

Remember I only have the MM5 case and NOT the Metallo case, but if one fits the other should too.


----------



## Craigster75

miceblue said:


> *ba dum tss*
> 
> I don't think I would ever use 128 GB, let alone 64 GB on a portable media player. The music library on my on-board drive is ~190 GB in size, which is about 300 albums, with mostly EAC-ripped FLACs, with the logs, with the high-resolution cover art, with some of them being converted to MP3/AAC, with some of them containing twice the album's size since I keep the original .ZIP files from Bandcamp albums. I don't even actively listen to 60% of that music, let alone only listening to ~30% of that 60% for mobile listening. 64 GB should be plenty for the average person, and should be even more plentiful if using lossy formats. I have ~355 songs on my iPhone 4S in MP3/AAC and it uses less than 4 GB of space (355 songs/~12 songs per album = ~30 albums ≈ 300/3/3).


 
 I am a geezer, so I don't know what *ba dum tss* means, but it doesn't sound like a compliment. All I can tell you is that I have about 60 GB of just music.  They are only 256K files, but maybe my taste is more eclectic than yours and since 95% of my listening is on the go, I don't see why it doesn't make sense to want my entire music collection to fit on my Iphone.


----------



## AnakChan

We had an interesting test today of the Verza vs the Go-DAP X (10 ohm/LME49860) vs Typhoon and vs the Go-DAP TT. The surprise for me was that I actually preferred the Verza signature over the other Go-DAPs off my FitEar TO GO! 334 (standard 001 cable). The Verza had greater details than the customised Go-DAP, somewhat airier trebles and wider staging than the Typhoon, and TT was probably the closest match to the Verza but still had a slightly wider staging than the TT.
  
 Note though this is strictly my preference 'cos MTTheFirst (owner of the Go-DAPs) had different preferences.
  
 The wins of the Typhoon would be the features of being DSD and up-sampling capability, & full charging of the iPhone. The TT on the other hand has that tube analogue smoothness. Unfortunately I didn't have enough time to try tube rolling to see if it could have opened up the soundstaging to match the Verza. The TT did however have a nice depth perception.
  
 We didn't get to test the Verza against the Centrance Hifi M8 though.
  
 There's life in the Verza still despite some newer products out .


----------



## mannkind246

I'm newbie to Vamp Verza.
 I would like to find out from the expert here about the sound comparison between:
  
 Vamp Verza + iPod Classic 160G (7th generation) vs iBasso DX50.
  
 Can someone tell me which one has a better sound quality when playing the similar sound files (ALAC & MP3 320kbp)?


----------



## smcginni

craigster75 said:


> I just received email confirmation from V-Moda that the existing Metallo case is compatible with the new Iphones which will unfortunately make my Vamp an obsolete museum relic to go with my 8-track player and Betamax.




A 30-pin extension cable will plug that vamp into any older iDevice, so it's still very much alive. I use it with an iPad from time to time and it's great.

I was thinking about taking it apart and removing the rubber iphone holder (or even cutting the lip off so that an iPod would dock nicely) as an alternative. It's too good of a device to babysit your 8-tracks!


----------



## Craigster75

smcginni said:


> A 30-pin extension cable will plug that vamp into any older iDevice, so it's still very much alive. I use it with an iPad from time to time and it's great.
> 
> I was thinking about taking it apart and removing the rubber iphone holder (or even cutting the lip off so that an iPod would dock nicely) as an alternative. It's too good of a device to babysit your 8-tracks!


 
 Good point and nothing to loose by attempting a mod after I upgrade my Iphone 4.  Although the 5S isn't exactly blowing me away with innovation, so I may hold on to my rig for awhile longer.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Anyone can confirm the final release of IOS7 doesn't break the Verza?


----------



## mtthefirst

iron-buddha said:


> Anyone can confirm the final release of IOS7 doesn't break the Verza?


 
  
 It doesn't break my Go-Dap X, so I think Verza should be ok. Also my Go-Dap TT, DD Socket 1, DD Socket 1 LE, and Typhoon work fine with iOS7 too.


----------



## smcginni

craigster75 said:


> Good point and nothing to loose by attempting a mod after I upgrade my Iphone 4.  Although the 5S isn't exactly blowing me away with innovation, so I may hold on to my rig for awhile longer.



I'm going to move up to a 5S, take my 64G 3rd gen touch out of the car and attach it to the verza, and then put my 4S into the car (nice to have the gps if necessary). Amazing how the iDevices add up over just a couple of years. Not sure what I'm going to do w the classic yet, but the touch interface is so much better...


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

iron-buddha said:


> Anyone can confirm the final release of IOS7 doesn't break the Verza?


 
  
 It is working fine with my iPhone 5.  i had a problem when I first turned it on after installing iOS7; I was getting 2 quick red flashes, and the Verza wouldn't start up.  I think it was because the battery was low; after a charge, it is working as before.
  
 I am using it with the newest (V4) version of the AudioForge Equalizer app, which I really like, but the new interface is a bit difficult to figure out; their latest update to the manual is not complete yet, either, but I'm liking the combination of everything so far.


----------



## kfki

Why does VentureCraft GO-DAP X is looking like V-MODA VAMP?!


----------



## Craigster75

kfki said:


> Why does VentureCraft GO-DAP X is looking like V-MODA VAMP?!


 
 Do you mean Verza?  If you mean Verza, it is because Vamp, Verza and Vamp are all manufactured by Venturecraft.  The Verza is a "V-Modaitzed" version of the GoDapX.


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Do you mean Verza?  If you mean Verza, it is because Vamp, Verza and Vamp are all manufactured by Venturecraft.  The Verza is a "V-Modaitzed" version of the GoDapX.


 
  
 Yes, the VERZA is the re-engineered version of the X; and the VAMP is the re-engineered version of the Unit 4.0.


----------



## cooltunes

Sorry to be late joining the party. And I apologize if this has already been discussed.
 Has anyone done a comparison of the Vamp Versa  vs. ADL X1 ?


----------



## DrSheep

Not directly but the X1 is pretty good.  However, the VERZA is still more powerful and supports Android.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

So I finally broke down and bought a VAMP Verza but when I plug it in the HTC One X and turn it on, a message pops up and says "Unable to to charge device.  Please use the supported charger."  Sound does not go through the VERZA, only through the phone.  The VERZA does work on my Macbook Pro though.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> So I finally broke down and bought a VAMP Verza but when I plug it in the HTC One X and turn it on, a message pops up and says "Unable to to charge device.  Please use the supported charger."  Sound does not go through the VERZA, only through the phone.  The VERZA does work on my Macbook Pro though.  Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


 
  
 Did you hook it up with the microUSB or the regular one?  You might need to use that USB Audio Recorder app trick to get it to work.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Micro USB to Micro USB cable.  Also, how do you engage the bass boost?  I've been holding down the Battery / Bass button like the sheet says to but nothing seems to happen.


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> Micro USB to Micro USB cable.  Also, how do you engage the bass boost?  *I've been holding down the Battery / Bass button like the sheet says to but nothing seems to happen.*


 
 After holding the bass button, the toggle will blink, switch back and forth, it wil turn solid green from blinking red and bass boost is active.  Do the same to deactivate.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

craigster75 said:


> After holding the bass button, the toggle will blink, switch back and forth, it wil turn solid green from blinking red and bass boost is active.  Do the same to deactivate.


 
  
 How long do you hold your button down for?  It doesn't seem to do anything when I hold it down for 10+ seconds.  The toggle is just solid red.  Maybe got a defective one?


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> How long do you hold your button down for?  It doesn't seem to do anything when I hold it down for 10+ seconds.  The toggle is just solid red.  Maybe got a defective one?


 
 Shouldn't be more than two seconds.  Try turning off, then on, then hold bass button and it should start to blink.


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Shouldn't be more than two seconds.  Try turning off, then on, then hold bass button and it should start to blink.


 
  
 Make sure your VERZA is in either iAMP or iAMP + Charge before you hold down the battery indicator button.  If your toggle is solid red no matter what, then something is wrong and you need to RMA it back.


----------



## 282432

IIRC bass boost only works for iDevices. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DrSheep

tjcheong said:


> IIRC bass boost only works for iDevices. Correct me if I'm wrong.


 
  
 Shouldn't be, as I just checked the QuiqCard and it said nothing about device mode for the bass boost.


----------



## mtthefirst

It's also only work with iDevice on my Go-Dap X too.


----------



## DrSheep

mtthefirst said:


> It's also only work with iDevice on my Go-Dap X too.


 
  
 Ok I did more tests with my nVidia Shield, the mode change will NOT work when the Android device is connected, but if you unplug it then turn on the VERZA, then you can change mode.  iDevices have no such problem as you can change mode when it is plugged in or not.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

D'oh!  This is disappointing.  I get nothing but red lights and blinky red lights.  When I turned it off and on with nothing connected and push the Bass button the red light blinks faster!  
  
 Am going to Taiwan on Wednesday.  Was hoping that I could bring the M-100 / VERZA combo with me.  Looks like it's going back to Amazon.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> D'oh!  This is disappointing.  I get nothing but red lights and blinky red lights.  When I turned it off and on with nothing connected and push the Bass button the red light blinks faster!
> 
> Am going to Taiwan on Wednesday.  Was hoping that I could bring the M-100 / VERZA combo with me.  Looks like it's going back to Amazon.


 
 Then it's working, it is suppose to blink faster, then you toggle it to turn it green, then push the bass / battery check button again to set it.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> Then it's working, it is suppose to blink faster, then you toggle it to turn it green, then push the bass / battery check button again to set it.


 
  
 OK, so it does that unconnected but when I connect to a computer I cannot enable the Bass Boost.  I can hold it down all day and nothing happens.  The USB DAC switch is red and the VAMP switch is unlit.  Busted unit or stupid end user?


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> OK, so it does that unconnected but when I connect to a computer I cannot enable the Bass Boost.  I can hold it down all day and nothing happens.  The USB DAC switch is red and the VAMP switch is unlit.  Busted unit or stupid end user?


 
 Did you change mode when it was disconnected?  For PC and Android you can't change mode when it is connected, you have to disconnect it, then change mode, and reconnect.
  

Disconnect anything attached to your VERZA.
If it is not on, turn the VERZA on.
Set it to USB-DAC and iAMP mode. (this doesn't really matter, but do it just in case.)
Hold battery indicator button for 2 sec until the top toggle switch starts blinking.
Toggle the switch between iAMP and iAMP + charge mode, it should turn blinking green to indicate Bass Boost enabled.
Hit the battery indicator button again to turn the blinking green toggle to solid green to set it.
Reconnect your device.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> Did you change mode when it was disconnected?  For PC and Android you can't change mode when it is connected, you have to disconnect it, then change mode, and reconnect.


 
  
 Thanks Dr. Sheep!  I wish the VERZA came with a more detailed instruction manual or at least have it available online.
  
 So I guess on the computer side of things this is working.  Now if I can only get it to work with my Android phone.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Thanks Dr. Sheep!  I wish the VERZA came with a more detailed instruction manual or at least have it available online.
> 
> So I guess on the computer side of things this is working.  Now if I can only get it to work with my Android phone.


 
 Android support is always iffy, but follow my instructions above to see if it works for your HTC One X.


----------



## snapple10

anybody here using the Vamp with latest iphone firmware?
  
 selling my Vamp and I was asked
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Craigster75

snapple10 said:


> anybody here using the Vamp with latest iphone firmware?
> 
> selling my Vamp and I was asked
> Thanks in advance


 
 The latest firmware would need to be installed by V-Moda and would need to ship or have been shipped to them for the upgrade.  It is not user upgradeable.


----------



## snapple10

Really?  is there one for Verza too? Might just send them both in. How do I go about? Just check the website and I do not see anything related and I never registered my stuff 
  
 cost? anybody got it done yet? 
  
  
  
 just sent an email to V-moda
  
 Thanks again


----------



## DrSheep

There is no firmware beyond 2.0.1 for the VAMP and 1.0.0 for the VERZA, and you can check by connecting it to your iPhone, turn the VAMP / VERZA on, the go to the settings, general, and about menu to see the version number. I am using both with iOS 7.0.2 with no issues.


----------



## Craigster75

snapple10 said:


> Really?  is there one for Verza too? Might just send them both in. How do I go about? Just check the website and I do not see anything related and I never registered my stuff
> 
> cost? anybody got it done yet?
> 
> ...


 
 Verza is newer and has not needed an upgrade.  The upgrade should be covered by the warranty.


----------



## shipsupt

I think he was asking if the Verza works with IOS7.
  
 Answer is yes.
  
  
  
 Quote:


craigster75 said:


> The latest firmware would need to be installed by V-Moda and would need to ship or have been shipped to them for the upgrade.  It is not user upgradeable.


 
  
  


snapple10 said:


> anybody here using the Vamp with latest iphone firmware?
> 
> selling my Vamp and I was asked
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Crap!  So after 2+ weeks of waiting, this is the reply I get from V-MODA about compatibility  with my ATT HTC One X
  

 William,
 You'll need to have toggles in the right positions...to charge your device...connect HTC with mini USB plug and have toggle in USB Dac mode and vamp mode.
 Rock On,
 David
 V-MODA Customer Service

  
 SERIOUSLY????  Like I haven't done that at all?  I wish this would've worked out.  Time to return it and find somebody/somewhere reputable to fulfill my AMP/DAC needs.
  
 Honestly, if V-MODA gave me a straight up answer that it doesn't work with my phone, I may have changed phones to make it work.  But oh well.  Lies will only get you so far.  Sayonara VAMP Versa, am on my way to better things.  if I am wrong and I you have had success in using the ATT HTC One X than by all means let me know.  I have 1 more week before I return to the USA to return the VAMP Versa.  Am not trolling, works great with the PC and MAC but not my phone.
  
 Thanks!
 William Lee


----------



## DrSheep

Before you are all piss off for nothing, why not post some pics or vids about your settings so we can debug... again.  But Android support for DAC/AMP is always iffy.


----------



## Speakerphile

snoopy ears said:


> Crap!  So after 2+ weeks of waiting, this is the reply I get from V-MODA about compatibility  with my ATT HTC One X
> 
> 
> William,
> ...


 
  
 As Dr. Sheep said.  Post a quick pic of your toggle switch positions so that we can try to help you out.


----------



## DrSheep

Also, your complete hardware, software, and cable setup including firmware, software, and app versions.  I am thinking about going into the ATT store with my VERZA just to help you debug.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Thanks guys.  Am still in Taiwan and then off to Japan for a few days.  I'll post pics or video when I get back next week.  Am already thinking about getting another phone that will work with the VERZA if all else fails.


----------



## AnakChan

Verza and iPhone/iPad iOS7 owners. Have any of you tried plugging your iDevice via CCK to the microUSB instead of the USB connector? Could you please check if this works?


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Thanks guys.  Am still in Taiwan and then off to Japan for a few days.  I'll post pics or video when I get back next week.  Am already thinking about getting another phone that will work with the VERZA if all else fails.


 
  
The new AK10 might work for you, but it seems that you will need to get your own OTG cable.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> The new AK10 might work for you, but it seems that you will need to get your own OTG cable.


 
 Thanks DrSheep.
  
 After countless configurations and cables, including OTG cables I have finally given up on using the Verza with HTC One X as an amp and DAC.  It can however, charge my phone when I connect it to the Verza with the USB to micro USB cable.  
  
 The Verza works fine with the PC at work, my MacBook pro and my iPod nano.
  
 I really do like the sound I'm getting from the Verza so I'll keep it around.  I guess I'm going to look for another device to serve as my audio player.  Besides, I'm converting my CD's to lossless format so it would make sense to get something that can play ALAC.


----------



## smcginni

jaychenhua said:


> yes,I for one would like something for using with iPod classic as that can't be beat for memory




I love my verza with my ipod classic 160gb. Holds my whole collection and sounds great. Just wish they made a touch with that kind of capacity as I would prefer the flexibility of the touch interface and EQ apps that the classic can't provide. Someday...


----------



## dpwhitey

Does anyone know if a iPod Classic Metallo case is in the works??  Cheers


----------



## dpwhitey

smcginni said:


> I love my verza with my ipod classic 160gb. Holds my whole collection and sounds great. Just wish they made a touch with that kind of capacity as I would prefer the flexibility of the touch interface and EQ apps that the classic can't provide. Someday...


 
  
 THIS x1000!!!!!


----------



## dpwhitey

Sorry for the multiple posts, I keep thinking of different questions to ask you guys.
  
 Does anybody know if VMODA are including the Tuono Lightning Cable with new purchases of the Vamp Verza?
  
 Are customers who purchased the Vamp Verza prior to the Tuono's availability, eligible to receive it for for free?


----------



## DrSheep

Yes, and no but you can try asking them nicely.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

I asked earlier when the generic cable was available and was told no.  Doesn't pay to be an early adopter it seems.


----------



## DrSheep

It's a business after all.  But again the Tuono is only $25 so it is fair.


----------



## dpwhitey

dpwhitey said:


> Are customers who purchased the Vamp Verza prior to the Tuono's availability, eligible to receive it for for free?


 


drsheep said:


> Yes, and no but you can try asking them nicely.


 


iron-buddha said:


> I asked earlier when the generic cable was available and was told no.  Doesn't pay to be an early adopter it seems.


 


drsheep said:


> It's a business after all.  But again the Tuono is only $25 so it is fair.


 
  
 Hi guys just thought I'd share this. Wow I am so impressed with the V-MODA customer service today!!  
  

 *No Tuono Lightning Cable received* October 20th 2013 @ 8:21 PM







  You Said:



> Hello,
> 
> I ordered the Vamp Verza and iPhone 5 Metallo case. I didn't receive a Tuono Lightning Cable to use with my iPhone 5. Can you please send a Tuono Lightning Cable to the my postal address on file. Thanks very much






>


 
 *Re: No Tuono Lightning Cable received* October 21st 2013 @ 8:29 AM






  V-MODA Said:



> Since your Vamp Verza was purchased before we even had the Tuono available, you're Vamp Verza purchase did not include it. However, send us your current mailing address and we'll get one sent out to you anyway.






>


 
 *Delivery address for Tuono Cable* October 23rd 2013 @ 12:12 PM






  You Said:



> You guys are awesome, thanks so much! This is why I love V-MODA!!


----------



## DrSheep

Nice, we all love happy endings.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I bought a Tuono cable today (and another Venturecraft).

The Tuono has good solid build from what i have seen so far. Nice small foot print .


----------



## Melvins

dude 700 is outlandish. for a dac amp. i don't care how you spin it. it's plain out outlandish. also even more so when you look at the v-moda line and this is like double the price of most of their headphones...or even more then double. i see zero market for this. and i guess no one really else did either because i plugged it into google and received very limited responses.


----------



## Craigster75

melvins said:


> dude 700 is outlandish. for a dac amp. i don't care how you spin it. it's plain out outlandish. also even more so when you look at the v-moda line and this is like double the price of most of their headphones...or even more then double. i see zero market for this. and i guess no one really else did either because i plugged it into google and received very limited responses.


 

 There are $5,000 + desktop setups that I would say are outlandish too, but for those who have the means and desire for the purest sound, I say good for them.  Verza is a luxury for me that is definitely disproportionate to my discretionary income, but it is worthwhile to me as nearly all my listening is mobile and I have a truly audiophile listening experience anywhere.


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> There are $5,000 + desktop setups that I would say are outlandish too, but for those who have the means and desire for the purest sound, I say good for them.  Verza is a luxury for me that is definitely disproportionate to my discretionary income, but it is worthwhile to me as nearly all my listening is mobile and I have a truly audiophile listening experience anywhere.


 
 True, as my laptop alone was over $6000 and I am in the process of building a new PC.  Just because you can't afford it, doesn't necassory mean someone else can't.  I think we can all agree that Ferrari or Rolex are not going be out of business anytime soon.


----------



## Speakerphile

melvins said:


> dude 700 is outlandish. for a dac amp. i don't care how you spin it. it's plain out outlandish. also even more so when you look at the v-moda line and this is like double the price of most of their headphones...or even more then double. i see zero market for this. and i guess no one really else did either because i plugged it into google and received very limited responses.


 
 I don't get your implication that a DAC/Amp has to cost less, or even similar to, the same manufacturers headphones.  On top of that, throwing out things like "double the price" is just hyperbole.  It's all relative.  After all, a 20 oz soda is quadruple the price of a can if you buy them in a twelve pack.  Triple the price per once!!  That, my friend, is outlandish.  Val has stated multiple times that he never intended this product to fly off the shelves.  He created it simply to increase the enjoyment of their core products for their most die-hard of fans.  Mission accomplished, if you ask me.


----------



## Melvins

speakerphile said:


> I don't get your implication that a DAC/Amp has to cost less, or even similar to, the same manufacturers headphones.  On top of that, throwing out things like "double the price" is just hyperbole.  It's all relative.  After all, a 20 oz soda is quadruple the price of a can if you buy them in a twelve pack.  Triple the price per once!!  That, my friend, is outlandish.  Val has stated multiple times that he never intended this product to fly off the shelves.  He created it simply to increase the enjoyment of their core products for their most die-hard of fans.  Mission accomplished, if you ask me.


 
  
  
 then go ahead and buy it. i never insinuated that YOU shouldn't. i just find it foolish that a company who's entire line of headphones is drastically different in price would come out with a DAC/amp that's twice the cost of any of their headphones.


----------



## DrSheep

If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say it, as they will just piss people off.  The VERZA is about $350 at cost to V-MODA, as Val give us a bunch of us existing VAMP owners $250 refund for the VERZA.  $250 profit margin for a product that cost $350 isn't that great, consider the general rule for the price should be x3 the manufacturing cost.  For example Nike routinely sells new sneakers for about $150 that only cost them around $20, so x0.7 profit for the VERZA is already underpriced.


----------



## Craigster75

melvins said:


> then go ahead and buy it. i never insinuated that YOU shouldn't. i just find it foolish that a company who's entire line of headphones is drastically different in price would come out with a DAC/amp that's twice the cost of any of their headphones.


 

 If this isn't for you, then get a FiiO amp, but don't condemn a company for offering a unique, innovative product and trying to earn a few dollars in the process.


----------



## noinoi24

Please give me a heads up if any of you great men here would want to sell your vamp Verza. I'd love to get one to marry with my m-100 to see what quality of music I could get from an iPhone 5.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

melvins said:


> then go ahead and buy it. i never insinuated that YOU shouldn't. i just find it foolish that a company who's entire line of headphones is drastically different in price would come out with a DAC/amp that's twice the cost of any of their headphones.


 
  
 I would have if I had anything that it would work with (other than my home desktop, which would negate the purpose of me getting an portable amp/DAC. I do love how it sounds though and think it is worth the price.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Please ignore the troll.


----------



## SpiderNhan

melvins said:


> then go ahead and buy it. i never insinuated that YOU shouldn't. i just find it foolish that a company who's entire line of headphones is drastically different in price would come out with a DAC/amp that's twice the cost of any of their headphones.


 
 V-MODA also sells a $600 shirt that doesn't play ANY music at all! What the hell is this company thinking?

 At least it's portable.


----------



## Craigster75

spidernhan said:


> V-MODA also sells a $600 shirt that doesn't play ANY music at all! What the hell is this company thinking?


 
 They're thinking about the $590 profit on the shirt to finance  headphone and Vamp R&D


----------



## SpiderNhan

craigster75 said:


> They're thinking about the $590 profit on the shirt to finance  headphone and Vamp R&D


 
 So THAT'S how he does it!


----------



## Melvins

snoopy ears said:


> Please ignore the troll.


 
  
  
 because i'm posing an opposing opinion than the vast majority of the people in this thread automatically indicates that i'm a troll. i'm not.
  
  
 sorry if i came across as one. wasn't my intention.


----------



## Melvins

spidernhan said:


> V-MODA also sells a $600 shirt that doesn't play ANY music at all! What the hell is this company thinking?
> 
> At least it's portable.


 
 dude what...
  
 that's very odd


----------



## Craigster75

Can anyone confirm if the Vamp/Verza can properly drive the Mr. Speaker's Alpha Dog?  After hearing these at the Philly headphone meet, I can say with confidence they will be my next headphone purchase assuming this is the case.  If anyone is wondering why I didn't just try them with my Vamp and Verza at the meet, it was because I couldn't find a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I learned a hard lesson and just purchased one from Audeze ($20) for future meets.  The Alpha Dog made the M-100 sound muddy by comparision.  Just in time for Halloween I am transforming from a basshead to an audiophile, h-e-l-p m-e......AAAAHHHHHHH........


----------



## Speakerphile

craigster75 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Vamp/Verza can properly drive the Mr. Speaker's Alpha Dog?  After hearing these at the Philly headphone meet, I can say with confidence they will be my next headphone purchase assuming this is the case.  If anyone is wondering why I didn't just try them with my Vamp and Verza at the meet, *it was because I couldn't find a 1/4" to 1/8" adapter there!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Is it just me, or are these NEVER around when you need them!!  I have at least 20 of the opposite adapter and 2 of this one.  I lose them all the time!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Should keep'em in your nifty M-100 case! I got my first 1/4 to 1/8 adapter last month. It came with the Fidelio X1. Will put the adapter with my M-100 case when I get home since the X1 never goes out.


----------



## Melvins

the case v-moda gives you with your cans is super convenient


----------



## Snoopy Ears

That impressive eh Craigster?  I don't know why but I'm shopping for my next HP too.  The Verza made a huge difference in my listening.  Now I can't listen to anything that's not FLAC/ALAC through a Verza with my Fidelio X1 or M-100.  Not sure if I want to go IEM or not, Mr. Speakers or the latest gen of Fostex HPs.  IT'S SO OVERWHELMING!!!!!  This head-fi thing is out of control!!


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> That impressive eh Craigster?  I don't know why but I'm shopping for my next HP too.  The Verza made a huge difference in my listening.  Now I can't listen to anything that's not FLAC/ALAC through a Verza with my Fidelio X1 or M-100.  Not sure if I want to go IEM or not, Mr. Speakers or the latest gen of Fostex HPs.  IT'S SO OVERWHELMING!!!!!  This head-fi thing is out of control!!


 

 I hear you.  I am limited to 256K Apple Plus files since my music taste is eclectic and I want as much as possible on my Iphone.  The Alpha Dog gives Audeze a run for their money.  The mids are astounding and the entire range is well represented.
  
 I am as fixated now on the Alpha Dog as I was with the M-100.  When I want to listen to vocals/acoustic guitar instead of EDM and pop, it is great to have a superior option from M-100 and Ultrasone Signature DJ with the Alpha Dog.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Uh oh...  I think my Verza just crapped out on me.  When I connect it to my 6th gen Nano the VAMP toggle blinks a couple times and then goes dead.  I've tried the iAMP and USB DAC mode and I've also restored my Nano to factory settings and have tried switching cables but with the same outcome; blink blink dead.  It still works with my Macbook Pro though.  
  
 Anyone got any ideas on how to troubleshoot this or is it going to have to go back to V-Moda?  Thanks!


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> Uh oh...  I think my Verza just crapped out on me.  When I connect it to my 6th gen Nano the VAMP toggle blinks a couple times and then goes dead.  I've tried the iAMP and USB DAC mode and I've also restored my Nano to factory settings and have tried switching cables but with the same outcome; blink blink dead.  It still works with my Macbook Pro though.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to troubleshoot this or is it going to have to go back to V-Moda?  Thanks!


 

 I don't have an answer, but my experience with these GoDAP-made amps is that they are unreliable.  I was at a headphone meet and someone with an Iphone 4S wanted to try Versa, but couldn't get it to stay connected.  Fortunately, it still works with my Iphone.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Uh oh...  I think my Verza just crapped out on me.  When I connect it to my 6th gen Nano the VAMP toggle blinks a couple times and then goes dead.  I've tried the iAMP and USB DAC mode and I've also restored my Nano to factory settings and have tried switching cables but with the same outcome; blink blink dead.  It still works with my Macbook Pro though.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to troubleshoot this or is it going to have to go back to V-Moda?  Thanks!


 
 Just reset the VERZA, or it wasn't charging.  Get a Trox 6 and open it up to check the battery connection, or get a volt meter and test the battery.
  


craigster75 said:


> I don't have an answer, but my experience with these GoDAP-made amps is that they are unreliable.  I was at a headphone meet and someone with an Iphone 4S wanted to try Versa, but couldn't get it to stay connected.  Fortunately, it still works with my Iphone.


 
 I never have any major issues with all of my V-MODA / VC stuff...


----------



## Speakerphile

snoopy ears said:


> Uh oh...  I think my Verza just crapped out on me.  When I connect it to my 6th gen Nano the VAMP toggle blinks a couple times and then goes dead.  I've tried the iAMP and USB DAC mode and I've also restored my Nano to factory settings and have tried switching cables but with the same outcome; blink blink dead.  It still works with my Macbook Pro though.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to troubleshoot this or is it going to have to go back to V-Moda?  Thanks!


 
  
 Mine typically works after resetting my phone, and then flipping into charge more on the Versa(with your iPhone/iPod connected), then back to iAmp, or whatever DAC mode you use.


----------



## shipsupt

I've had a few of those quirky issues myself.  I've also been able to get going again with some random resets and switch flipping.


----------



## golferbrad6664

It only has connection problems with me when it needs charging so charge it. Lol


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Hmmm... Has me totally confounded. I've flipping so many switches and switching so many switches! Wanted to take it with this weekend but since it wasn't working I decided let it rest over the weekend. Will see if things improve when I get back.


----------



## Melvins

so i was looking at the Vamp for the iPhone 4....
  
 why would you get that one 1) if you sell your iPhone 4 this amp/dac becomes useless and 2) you could get the verza, which is the same thing (right?) and can be used with anything. so when you do switch phones this device doesn't become null and void...
  
  
 unless i am missing something


----------



## Craigster75

melvins said:


> so i was looking at the Vamp for the iPhone 4....
> 
> why would you get that one 1) if you sell your iPhone 4 this amp/dac becomes useless and 2) you could get the verza, which is the same thing (right?) and can be used with anything. so when you do switch phones this device doesn't become null and void...
> 
> ...


 

 I own both.  Vamp fits with the Iphone 4/4S like no other phone/amp/DAC combo.  You are correct that the second you upgrade to the Iphone 5, Vamp is obsolete.  When I use my Verza with Iphone 4, I have a case with duo-lock tape that attaches to Verza.  In the future, when I upgrade to the next Iphone, I plan to purchase the Metallo case and pair with Verza.  Verza is superior to the original Vamp in terms of design, listening volume (despite similar power ratings, Verza drives headphones to higher volume) and has a bass boost.  For these reasons, plus the fact that I don't think Vamp is any longer in production, I would say go with Verza.


----------



## Speakerphile

craigster75 said:


> I own both.  Vamp fits with the Iphone 4/4S like no other phone/amp/DAC combo.  You are correct that the second you upgrade to the Iphone 5, Vamp is obsolete.  When I use my Verza with Iphone 4, I have a case with duo-lock tape that attaches to Verza.  In the future, when I upgrade to the next Iphone, I plan to purchase the Metallo case and pair with Verza.  Verza is superior to the original Vamp in terms of design, listening volume (despite similar power ratings, Verza drives headphones to higher volume) and has a bass boost.  For these reasons, plus the fact that I don't think Vamp is any longer in production, I would say go with Verza.


 
 I would agree.  One caveat though, if you think you might purchase a Samsung GS4, be aware that the Versa will not work with it.  Because of this, you have to consider that the Versa may not work with other future Android phones as well.  If you are going to stick with iPhones though, you should be good to go for a while.


----------



## Melvins

oh yeah i would love to drop like 600 bucks on something that may or may not work on my future devices


----------



## Speakerphile

melvins said:


> oh yeah i would love to drop like 600 bucks on something that may or may not work on my future devices


 
 Like I said, if you stick with iPhone's you should be fine.  If you plan on going with Android you will always have this problem.


----------



## scrypt

danba said:


> I'm wondering if you have tested the Galaxy S4 using USB Audio Recorder PRO connected to the Verza via a USB OTG cable.
> 
> If it doesn't work, please inform the developer of USB Audio Recorder PRO. *He could fix the issue.*


 
  
 I find it odd that no one has answered this post.  You'd think that someone would be interested in testing USB Audio Recorder Pro with the S4 to see whether it works with the Verza, but perhaps this idea was explored earlier in the thread.
  
 Interestingly, the Chinese V-Moda site seems to suggest specifically that USB Audio Recorder PRO does not work with the S4, though there's no discussion of whether V-Moda tried working with the developer to "fix the issue."
  
 The site also claims, however, that the Verza works with the HTC One, which many people on this thread have stated it does not.
  
 Here's a translation of the page:
  


> We found that in the recently introduced to the market Samsung Galaxy S4 (Hong Kong version) does not directly support our products VAMP VERZA.
> The reason is ANDROID is an open system, all mobile phone brands in the individual models have individual specifications. For example Samsung S4 is temporarily unable to support VERZA, but S3 and Note 2 has been shown to directly support VERZA.
> 
> Our engineers are testing what can make Galaxy S4 can directly support VAMP VERZA, because S4 is included in the specification USB HOST function. But to find a solution before, use other proven ANDROID device, or Apple devices, Windows and Mac computers.
> ...


 
  
 Here's the URL for the Chinese V-Moda site:
  
http://www.v-moda-china.com/xw_view.asp?id=69&yylb=
  
 I also found this comment on XDA (where DanBa asked the same question):
  


> Tried with audio pro, it does not work too. S4 shv300S 8 core exynos latest 4.2.2 updated last week in Seoul.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

My only guess is that there aren't many VERZA S4 users there. I'll be testing my next phone to be sure it works with the VERZA before I buy it. I might even go back to iPhone but I guess it's a wait and see situation.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

What cables have you used to connect the iPod to the VERZA?  I'm still getting cracking noises on the VERZA playing back ALAC files with either the short cable (the one that came with the VERZA) and the long cable (the one that came with the iPod).  Cracking noises only appear when playing back ALAC files through the VERZA.  When I plug my headphones directly to the iPod I do not get any cracking.


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> What cables have you used to connect the iPod to the VERZA?  I'm still getting cracking noises on the VERZA playing back ALAC files with either the short cable (the one that came with the VERZA) and the long cable (the one that came with the iPod).  Cracking noises only appear when playing back ALAC files through the VERZA.  When I plug my headphones directly to the iPod I do not get any cracking.


 
 I had this issue a few months ago.  It was driving me crazy.  Believe it or not, it turned out to be an issue with my Iphone.  I tried multiple cables with the same problem.  The crackling disappeared when I replaced the phone.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Oh!  That's all it takes!


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> Oh!  That's all it takes!


 
 Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Don't shoot the messenger


 
 But shoot the DJ! (j/k, it's a Green Day reference in case there are any confusions.)


----------



## Snoopy Ears

The VERZA is one fickle lady.  Today she's playing sweet.  No snap, crackle or pops!  Although she wouldn't connect immediately.  Took a whole bunch of switch flipping to make her connect with my iPod Touch (which I recently found again).


----------



## AnakChan

I've just tested the new Samsung Galaxy J SC-02F Jelly Bean 4.3 based (this is so far a Japan-only Samsung phone that's like a mini Note 3...same specs as the Note 3 but in a 5" screen. It's not exactly the i9506 either).
  
 The good news is that this Galaxy J works with the Vamp Verza with the XDuuo microUSB<->microUSB cable. I don't know if the xDuuo cable is an OTG or straight-through (like the VentureCraft). I'll yank out the Verza mini cable later to see if that works or not.
  
 There's life in the Verza still for Android .
  
 Edit: I've tried the miniUSB cable that came with the Vamp Verza and it works fine too.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Does anyone know if you can upgrade the battery?  I'm always running out of juice!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Does anyone know if you can upgrade the battery?  I'm always running out of juice!


 
 Not officially, but if you can find a bigger battery that fits, it is just a straight swap.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Am surprised that nobody has done it yet.  Just looked at the pics of the VERZA opened up.  It does look easy...  Maybe too easy...


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Am surprised that nobody has done it yet.  Just looked at the pics of the VERZA opened up.  It does look easy...  Maybe too easy...


 
 It is suppose to be easy.  I did a gut swap between the VAMP and a white Unit 4.0, and that was even more involved than just a battery upgrade.  However, just make sure you get a battery that is thin enough for the case, so I suggest you open it up and measure it before getting your battery.


----------



## Craigster75

snoopy ears said:


> The VERZA is one fickle lady.  Today she's playing sweet.  No snap, crackle or pops!  Although she wouldn't connect immediately.  Took a whole bunch of switch flipping to make her connect with my iPod Touch (which I recently found again).


 

 I don't know what is in the air, but I am AGAIN experiencing cracking with my Iphone 4 and the original Vamp.  I give up and am going to bite the bullet to upgrade to the 5S.  I am at a loss as to what is causing this problem, but hopefully changing out source, amp and connection will eradicate the problem.  I know it is not my files because the problem is intermittent.


----------



## Craigster75

Could anyone confirm for me (perhaps AnakChan) if the Go Dap X flip case for Iphone 5 is compatible with the Verza?


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Could anyone confirm for me (perhaps AnakChan) if the Go Dap X flip case for Iphone 5 is compatible with the Verza?




Shame on you that didn't read my MM5 review with my VERZA... (j/k). Yes it works.


----------



## Craigster75

Thanks Dr. Sheep, where can I find your review??
  
 Also, does the GoDap flip case attach on the opposite side of where Metallo would go?
  
 Also, the flip case is a Japanese import (to US) and doesn't come with a screwdriver like Metallo does.  What screwdriver would I need to attach?  It looks like a very small star shape, but I am not handy and have no idea what it is called.
  
 Have you used either or both?  If both, which do you prefer?


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Thanks Dr. Sheep, where can I find your review??
> 
> Also, does the GoDap flip case attach on the opposite side of where Metallo would go?
> 
> ...


 
http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-mm5-case-for-iphone-5/reviews/9532
  
 Here you will find all the answers.  However, I do not have a Metallo.


----------



## Craigster75

drsheep said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-mm5-case-for-iphone-5/reviews/9532
> 
> Here you will find all the answers.  However, I do not have a Metallo.


 
 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Craigster75

craigster75 said:


> I don't know what is in the air, but I am AGAIN experiencing cracking with my Iphone 4 and the original Vamp.  I give up and am going to bite the bullet to upgrade to the 5S.  I am at a loss as to what is causing this problem, but hopefully changing out source, amp and connection will eradicate the problem.  I know it is not my files because the problem is intermittent.


 
 Update:  Picked up a 64GB 5S, connected to Verza and loving it.  I am planning to go with the flip case from Venturecraft over the Metallo if I can find it (emailed Venturecraft, no luck with US Google search).  Compared to the original Vamp, I would say Verza is more neutral- bass isn't as boosted and mids are definitely more forward.  One of the things I like about Verza over Vamp is the bass boost option when I want it.  The mids, particularly vocals, are coming through so well I just changed my mind about ordering Alpha Dogs, at least for now.  The synergy with the Sig DJ and Verza is fantastic.
  
 If any Iphone 4/4S owners would be interested in purchasing Vamp, PM me.


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Update:  Picked up a 64GB 5S, connected to Verza and loving it.  I am planning to go with the flip case from Venturecraft over the Metallo if I can find it (emailed Venturecraft, no luck with US Google search).  Compared to the original Vamp, I would say Verza is more neutral- bass isn't as boosted and mids are definitely more forward.  One of the things I like about Verza over Vamp is the bass boost option when I want it.  The mids, particularly vocals, are coming through so well I just changed my mind about ordering Alpha Dogs, at least for now.  The synergy with the Sig DJ and Verza is fantastic.
> 
> If any Iphone 4/4S owners would be interested in purchasing Vamp, PM me.


 
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/japanshop/item/bb5/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_02_en
  
 Use this link, and ignore the international shipping warning.


----------



## Craigster75

Thanks DrSheep.  I placed an order and am awaiting shipping charges.  Unless they are outrageous, I will be confirming the order.  I wonder why V-Moda doesn't offer this as an option since it seems like a much more efficient way to remove the phone?


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> Thanks DrSheep.  I placed an order and am awaiting shipping charges.  Unless they are outrageous, I will be confirming the order.  I wonder why V-Moda doesn't offer this as an option since it seems like a much more efficient way to remove the phone?


 
 VC generally charge around $20-25 for EMS and you should get it in 7 days.  Also make sure you get your own T6 driver for the install.


----------



## Craigster75

drsheep said:


> VC generally charge around $20-25 for EMS and you should get it in 7 days.  Also make sure you get your own T6 driver for the install.


 
 I believe this is part of the spirit of Head-fi- members helping members.  Thank you for your assistance.
  
 I ordered the 4" Lightning cable from Amazon for $12.99, so I should be all set (unless you suggest a premium cable that somehow significantly improves the sound).


----------



## DrSheep

If the cable is MFI then it should be fine. You can get the Torx 6 driver anywhere, and I got mine online with multiple bits for the cheap.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

DRSHEEP AND CRAIGSTER75 ARE PUTTING ME INTO FINANCIAL RUIN!!! That is one awesome looking case though. Not sure if I want to wander back to the iPhone but you guys sure do make it tempting!!!!


----------



## Speakerphile

snoopy ears said:


> DRSHEEP AND CRAIGSTER75 ARE PUTTING ME INTO FINANCIAL RUIN!!! That is one awesome looking case though. Not sure if I want to wander back to the iPhone but you guys sure do make it tempting!!!!


 
  
  
 You know you want to!  Wouldn't you rather select your phone based on your audio hardware, rather than your audio hardware based on your phone?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

But but but... I thought the VERZA made that point moot. Well, I guess if it would connect to my HTC One X. Shucks..


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> DRSHEEP AND CRAIGSTER75 ARE PUTTING ME INTO FINANCIAL RUIN!!! That is one awesome looking case though. Not sure if I want to wander back to the iPhone but you guys sure do make it tempting!!!!




Wait until you see my new Element Ronin Au case. 






http://www.elementcase.com/Ronin-Au-iPhone-5-5s-Case-p/api5-1117-d5ss.htm


----------



## Snoopy Ears

SOLD OUT!!! Oh thank heaven!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> SOLD OUT!!! Oh thank heaven!


 
 Wait What?  Does it me I got the last one?


----------



## Craigster75

drsheep said:


> Wait What?  Does it me I got the last one?


 
 great looking case, but it won't fit inside Metallo or the Venturecraft flip case


----------



## DrSheep

craigster75 said:


> great looking case, but it won't fit inside Metallo or the Venturecraft flip case


 
 Nope, I have my iPod Touch 5th gen for that.


----------



## Craigster75

As I have upgraded to the Iphone 5s, my Vamp for 4/4s is officially listed for sale:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/692184/v-moda-vamp-for-iphone-4-4s


----------



## acsgp

About to pull the trigger on a Vamp Verza and Metallo case for my iPhone 5s.

I also have the B&O 3i headphones which I love. Are they a good fit for the Vamp? They're very neutral and musical, and looking for the Vamp to bring more oomph at the bottom end. Fairly low impedance phones.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## miceblue

acsgp said:


> About to pull the trigger on a Vamp Verza and Metallo case for my iPhone 5s.
> 
> I also have the B&O 3i headphones which I love. Are they a good fit for the Vamp? They're very neutral and musical, and looking for the Vamp to bring more oomph at the bottom end. Fairly low impedance phones.
> 
> ...



Considering the frequency response of the 3i is rated at 50 Hz - 20 kHz, I don't expect there to be much improvement in the bass department from an amp unless you use a pretty large bass boost.
Also, looking at impressions of the 3i and predecessor A8, and knowing it has an impedance rating of 19 Ω, I don't think you would gain much benefit from the $599 VERZA.


----------



## Craigster75

acsgp said:


> About to pull the trigger on a Vamp Verza and Metallo case for my iPhone 5s.
> 
> I also have the B&O 3i headphones which I love. Are they a good fit for the Vamp? They're very neutral and musical, and looking for the Vamp to bring more oomph at the bottom end. Fairly low impedance phones.
> 
> ...


 
 I don't believe you would hear any significant benefit from Verza with those earbuds, especially if you want a big low end boost which you won't get with that design because they don't seal in your ear canal.  You may do better with a lower cost amp that has a bigger bass boost like the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc or JDS Labs C5 and spend the difference on a second pair of IEMs or headphones for your basshead side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 IMO, it doesn't make sense to purchase a $600 amp for $150 earbuds.


----------



## Craigster75

I know this has been asked and answered before, so apologies in advance for asking again, but I am realizing how annoying it is to have a straight 4" connector for my Verza (particularly when I want to place in my pants pocket) and was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to share links for short right angle USB to lightning connectors?


----------



## acsgp

Thanks. I thought the improvement would be substantial with low impedance headphones.

And I prefer open ear buds as I have tinnitus, and have found the air and space + neutrality of the 3i very appealing. Want to improve the bottom end as the highs and mids are very sweet.


----------



## Craigster75

acsgp said:


> Thanks. I thought the improvement would be substantial with low impedance headphones.


 
 No problem.  FYI, the opposite is actually the case since higher impedance headphones have a greater need for amplification to sound their best.  Also, sonic variances/improvement are much more significant between headphones vs. amps generally speaking.


----------



## miceblue

Don't forget that low impedance headphones and earphones tend to be current-driven, as opposed to voltage driven like in higher impedance headphones. If a portable media player cannot supply enough current, the headphone won't sound optimal either; some operational amplifiers are current-limited and don't provide enough current. Most portable amplifiers are probably built to meet the current requirements for such headphones. I know for sure that the JDS Labs C5 was built for earphones.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

craigster75 said:


> I know this has been asked and answered before, so apologies in advance for asking again, but I am realizing how annoying it is to have a straight 4" connector for my Verza (particularly when I want to place in my pants pocket) and was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to share links for short right angle USB to lightning connectors?


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/687750/lightning-cables-official-and-custom-welcomed#post_9927609
  
 lightning cables.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Win a chance for a free VERZA at Innerfidelity!
  
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/v-moda-vamp-verza-headphone-amplifier-sweepstakes


----------



## golferbrad6664

Can anyone recommend a good cable to connect verza to av receiver denon avx4000


----------



## DrSheep

golferbrad6664 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cable to connect verza to av receiver denon avx4000


 
 AudioQuest?


----------



## Speakerphile

golferbrad6664 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good cable to connect verza to av receiver denon avx4000


 
 Are you looking to use optical to utilize the DAC that's built into the X4000?  Or are you trying to pass analog to the AVR through the Verza?  Overall, you may be better off just connecting directly to the AVR, either through AirPlay or directly through the USB on the front panel.


----------



## golferbrad6664

verza sucks my Samsung galaxy s3 battery via usb.! I get a little over 2 hrs of play time.  Is this normal ?


----------



## Speakerphile

golferbrad6664 said:


> verza sucks my Samsung galaxy s3 battery via usb.! I get a little over 2 hrs of play time.  Is this normal ?


 
 The Verza shouldn't be using any of the S3 battery, other than just to play back the audio.


----------



## golferbrad6664

I can playback way longer when not using the verza.  is there anybody with a s3 confirm what i'm seeing


----------



## Snoopy Ears

golferbrad6664 said:


> I can playback way longer when not using the verza.  is there anybody with a s3 confirm what i'm seeing


 
 Are you listening to music directly on your phone or streaming?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

So the 30 pin connector that came with the VERZA seems to have died.  Am using the one that came with my iPod now.  Anyone have any recommendations for a short 30 pin connector?  ALO?  VentureCraft?  
  
 Am not sure how much I want to spend since it looks like it's the end of the road for that connector.  I really have my eyes on the new Sony DAP as well.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> So the 30 pin connector that came with the VERZA seems to have died.  Am using the one that came with my iPod now.  Anyone have any recommendations for a short 30 pin connector?  ALO?  VentureCraft?
> 
> Am not sure how much I want to spend since it looks like it's the end of the road for that connector.  I really have my eyes on the new Sony DAP as well.


 
 You want my VC 7N cable?  I have one used and one new if you are interested.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> You want my VC 7N cable?  I have one used and one new if you are interested.


 
 yeah i want the cheezy poofs!  will pm you.  thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> yeah i want the cheezy poofs!  will pm you.  thanks!


 
 Check pm.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Look what I got from DrSheep.  A proper 30 pin connector!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Look what I got from DrSheep.  A proper 30 pin connector!!!  Thanks so much!


 
 Thanks and nice pic!


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> Thanks and nice pic!


 
 The best I could do with the HTC One X in crappy lighting (because my cheap ass Ikea desk lamp is busted) post processing done in Lightroom.


----------



## chintimin

Quick question, and I'm REALLY SORRY I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO READ 70 PAGES IN THIS FORUM to find out the answer, but:
  
 is this going to work as a default sound devices, or is this simply a different USB DAC that fits into the special DAC+Phone case they made? If I get this, is my phone going to still be forced to use a special player soft like USB Audio Recorder Pro?
  
 I've got a custom rom on my HTC One S, and I'd absolutely love to be able to use the built-in music player with my IBasso D5 HJ, but if I do have to get new equipment... is it better?


----------



## DrSheep

Yes it will work as the default playback device for PC once you set it, but I am not sure whether it is better than your iBasso.


----------



## chintimin

Err, my apologies. I'm not using my ibasso on my PC; I'm using it on my Android phone.


----------



## Speakerphile

chintimin said:


> Quick question, and I'm REALLY SORRY I DIDN'T HAVE TIME TO READ 70 PAGES IN THIS FORUM to find out the answer, but:
> 
> is this going to work as a default sound devices, or is this simply a different USB DAC that fits into the special DAC+Phone case they made? If I get this, is my phone going to still be forced to use a special player soft like USB Audio Recorder Pro?
> 
> I've got a custom rom on my HTC One S, and I'd absolutely love to be able to use the built-in music player with my IBasso D5 HJ, but if I do have to get new equipment... is it better?


 
 This should function as the default audio device for your phone, depending on which phone you have.


----------



## DrSheep

speakerphile said:


> This should function as the default audio device for your phone, depending on which phone you have.


 
 Yep.  It's pretty much automatic.


----------



## chintimin

Hmm. Thank you


----------



## AnakChan

I've been -WAY- too late in writing my thoughts of the VERZA but I finally put something together :-

http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-vamp-verza-universal-headphone-amplifier/reviews/10157


----------



## DrSheep

It's MM5 case not BB5.


----------



## AnakChan

drsheep said:


> It's MM5 case not BB5.


?? http://item.rakuten.co.jp/audio-s/bb5/


----------



## Craigster75

This is the case I purchased and love it!  It is so easy to remove my phone and place in a rubberized slider case for lighter travel.  The machined aluminum fits perfectly and securely.  For my needs, I definitely prefer this case to the Metallo and it was worth the extra $25 shipping from Japan.


----------



## DrSheep

anakchan said:


> ?? http://item.rakuten.co.jp/audio-s/bb5/


 
 NVM, I am an idiot.


----------



## chintimin

I guess my question is: is there another phone/DAC combination that works automatically like verza? I'd there something I can do with software or phone choice to make my USB DACs work on android?


----------



## AnakChan

chintimin said:


> I guess my question is: is there another phone/DAC combination that works automatically like verza? I'd there something I can do with software or phone choice to make my USB DACs work on android?


 
  
 What does "automatically" mean? If you're  talking about switching between iOS and Android/ USB-DAC, well it's not automatically switching. iOS/iDevice plugs into the Type A USB female socket whilst USB-DAC or Android phones would plug into the microUSB socket in the VERZA.
  
 So far, not certain what it takes to get the VERZA working with other Android phones. They don't have the resources to try all the different brands & models.


----------



## chintimin

No, like, does it work in some way unique to their implementation? I can plug my USB ibasso d5 hj to my HTC one s and it will play music through USB audio recorder pro, but not through just normal player. Is verza different


----------



## AnakChan

chintimin said:


> No, like, does it work in some way unique to their implementation? I can plug my USB ibasso d5 hj to my HTC one s and it will play music through USB audio recorder pro, but not through just normal player. Is verza different


 
  
 Ah...ok, dunno. Good question. My Galaxy J worked the way Galaxy S3 did so I never needed USB audio recorder pro. I also used a standard cable that came with the VERZA which I believe is _not_ OTG.
  
 Maybe others who have the VERZA here can comment on trying USB Audio Recorder Pro.


----------



## chintimin

Also, hi, I follow your threads


----------



## golferbrad6664

anybody know if the vamp verza will be compatable with the news galaxy phones s5 or iphones coming out this spring 14. I cant use it with my s4. I hope it's not gonna stay a $600 paper weight.


----------



## DrSheep

golferbrad6664 said:


> anybody know if the vamp verza will be compatable with the news galaxy phones s5 or iphones coming out this spring 14. I cant use it with my s4. I hope it's not gonna stay a $600 paper weight.


 
 Doubtful as Samsung keeps changing the spec on the connection.


----------



## AnakChan

drsheep said:


> Doubtful as Samsung keeps changing the spec on the connection.


 
  
 Funnily I have the Galaxy J (SC-02F) which if I'm not mistaken is the precursor to the S5? The Galaxy J works fine with the Verza.


----------



## golferbrad6664

Maybe I wont have a $600 paper weight soon. I can only hope the s5 will be the same. I wonder if the verza will have a metallo case for the new iphone or s5 that comes out this spring


----------



## AnakChan

golferbrad6664 said:


> Maybe I wont have a $600 paper weight soon. I can only hope the s5 will be the same. I wonder if the verza will have a metallo case for the new iphone or s5 that comes out this spring


Don't forget that the Verza also works with a PC. I know it's not your primary operative model but it doesn't have to be a $600 paperweight either .


----------



## Snoopy Ears

anakchan said:


> Don't forget that the Verza also works with a PC. I know it's not your primary operative model but it doesn't have to be a $600 paperweight either .


 
 That's true!  I use it more as a desktop amp/dac than a portable one.  Can't stand the hiss from the headphone jack on my computer at work and the sound through the VERZA is a huge upgrade.
  
 Even though it works fine with my Sony Xperia Z1s w/o USB recorder pro, I have to keep the USB flap open on the phone to connect it to the VERZA, which makes it an impractical pairing.
  
 I still pair it up with my iPod Touch 5th Gen.
  
 If you don't want to spend $600 for one maybe get one used?


----------



## Speakerphile

snoopy ears said:


> That's true!  I use it more as a desktop amp/dac than a portable one.  Can't stand the hiss from the headphone jack on my computer at work and the sound through the VERZA is a huge upgrade.
> 
> Even though it works fine with my Sony Xperia Z1s w/o USB recorder pro, I have to keep the USB flap open on the phone to connect it to the VERZA, which makes it an impractical pairing.
> 
> ...


 
 Wouldn't that make your PHONE an impractical pairing with ANY USB device, including your charger?


----------



## DrSheep

anakchan said:


> Funnily I have the Galaxy J (SC-02F) which if I'm not mistaken is the precursor to the S5? The Galaxy J works fine with the Verza.


 
 That might be the case, but the S4 didn't work when the S3 did, so who knows.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

speakerphile said:


> Wouldn't that make your PHONE an impractical pairing with ANY USB device, including your charger?



Yes and yes. Am looking for another dedicated portable player. Phone without the VERZA is pretty good. Just had to install the Neutron player. Till then my VERZA is a desktop AMP/DAC.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Yes and yes. Am looking for another dedicated portable player. Phone without the VERZA is pretty good. Just had to install the Neutron player. Till then my VERZA is a desktop AMP/DAC.




Want my F807?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

drsheep said:


> Want my F807?


 
 Ha!  I'm probably going to get another 30 pin Apple device to make the most out of that cable that I got from you!  Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> Ha!  I'm probably going to get another 30 pin Apple device to make the most out of that cable that I got from you!  Thanks for the offer though!


 
 NP, and FYI, the 30 pin from the VAMP is on a removable PCB docked to the main board.  So if you are adventurious, then you can take the board out and mod the connect to some kind of extension or even recase the whole thing.


----------



## intlsubband

Can you charge the Verza while listening to an iDevice? this would make a big difference if I'm listening while at work...
  
 Apologies if this was covered already, I've read about half the pages on the thread and couldn't find a reference to it...


----------



## DrSheep

intlsubband said:


> Can you charge the Verza while listening to an iDevice? this would make a big difference if I'm listening while at work...
> 
> Apologies if this was covered already, I've read about half the pages on the thread and couldn't find a reference to it...


 
 The short answer is no.


----------



## howdy

One the first page Val said something "special" would be coming soon for the iPod classic, does anyone no what the was. I'm seriously thinking of buying this for my classic.


----------



## SpiderNhan

I don't think it has happened yet. My guess would be a special Metallo case, but he's been mum about it since the announcement.


----------



## howdy

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





spidernhan said:


> I don't think it has happened yet. My guess would be a special Metallo case, but he's been mum about it since the announcement.



Thanks for the quick reply. I wish he would hurry as I really want this for my iPod, they have these on Amazon used or customer returned for $350, thinking of picking one of these. I got to audition one at a headfi meet and was amazed at the sound quality.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I've been wondering about the new iPhones that will come out this fall.  There are supposed to be two sizes, both of which are larger than the current 5 / 5s / 5c.  Hopefully there will be new-sized  Metallo cases that will be able to dock with the Versa, otherwise it will be back to the rubber bands again.


----------



## howdy

red jacket mike said:


> I've been wondering about the new iPhones that will come out this fall.  There are supposed to be two sizes, both of which are larger than the current 5 / 5s / 5c.  Hopefully there will be new-sized  Metallo cases that will be able to dock with the Versa, otherwise it will be back to the rubber bands again.



I'm actually thinking of getting rid of my SG note 2 because I'm really hating android. Every time there is an update the device never works the same again. I may get the 5c.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

howdy said:


> I'm actually thinking of getting rid of my SG note 2 because I'm really hating android. Every time there is an update the device never works the same again. I may get the 5c.


 
  
 The 5c is kind of the person child of the iPhone family. The cases for the 5/5s don't fit it and there are pathetically few accessories. And given that you can pick up a 5s for like $100 if you look around (on contract) I don't see a reason to get a 5c unless you just really like using it without a case.


----------



## howdy

someguydude said:


> The 5c is kind of the person child of the iPhone family. The cases for the 5/5s don't fit it and there are pathetically few accessories. And given that you can pick up a 5s for like $100 if you look around (on contract) I don't see a reason to get a 5c unless you just really like using it without a case.



Yeah I guess I really don't know the difference between them all. 5/5c/5s.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

howdy said:


> Yeah I guess I really don't know the difference between them all. 5/5c/5s.


 
  
 Quick version.
  
 5s is the updated 5. Same body, just with a fingerprint reader. Updated insides, but old cases still fit. Aluminum casing. 5c is a colorful plastic iPhone that's a step down from the 5s. Newer hardware than the 5, but not as updated. Old cases don't fit it.


----------



## howdy

someguydude said:


> Quick version.
> 
> 5s is the updated 5. Same body, just with a fingerprint reader. Updated insides, but old cases still fit. Aluminum casing. 5c is a colorful plastic iPhone that's a step down from the 5s. Newer hardware than the 5, but not as updated. Old cases don't fit it.



So 5s is the better of all of them?


----------



## BB 808

howdy said:


> So 5s is the better of all of them?



Yes


----------



## howdy

bb 808 said:


> Yes



OK thanks, so are the Apple phones "buggy" at all? That's the main thing that bothers me about the android phones.


----------



## EpicAnthony

iPhone's will forever be more stable and less buggy than android phones no questions asked.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

howdy said:


> So 5s is the better of all of them?


 
  
 The 5s is the best Apple phone, yes. I prefer it over Android, but I won't say it's blanket better than anything Android. But because there's only one iPhone model at a time, compatibility is NEVER a problem.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

The one thing the 5, 5s and 5c all have in common is the 4" screen; in the fall, the rumors are that there will be two new models, one with a screen somewhere between 4 and 5 inches, and another larger, between 5 and 6 inches diagonally.  
  
 I suppose a Metallo case could be designed for these  to slide on to the Verza . . I know the Galaxy phones are larger, and there are cases for those.


----------



## EpicAnthony

I believe there will be more supported cases made for popular future smartphones it's more profit for vmoda and it's also more convenient for us the consumers.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Yeah I would put money down that they'll make a case for the new round of iPhones at they very least. They seem to be dragging their feet on newer Samsung but who knows.


----------



## SpiderNhan

The Verza is a strange product and Android compatibility is even stranger. While the Galaxy S3 and Note 2 worked with it, the S4 does not. It doesn't give Val or V-MODA much incentive to produce Metallo cases for future phones that may or may not work with it. iPhone cases are always a safer bet, but realistically, how many Verzas were even produced? It's not a product for the masses and, unless they completely sold out of them (which I know for a fact they haven't), it would be a costly investment to continue supporting it with newer accessories.
  
 What I don't understand is why people feel that if they get a new phone, the old one is out the window. I still use my 3 year old Samsung Infuse 4G as just a Media Player (since is sounds better) while my Galaxy Note takes on smartphone duties. Yeah, it's a bit of a hassle to lug around 2 devices, but if I already had a S3 or iPhone5/Metallo/Verza combo and then upgraded to a newer phone, I would just treat the stack like a hi-fi music player and retire it as a smartphone. Isn't there a market for standalone hi-fi players like the FiiO X3/X5, Colorfly C3/C4, Astell & Kern AK100/AK120, etc., some of which actually costing much more than a Smartphone/Metallo/Verza?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

spidernhan said:


> The Verza is a strange product and Android compatibility is even stranger. While the Galaxy S3 and Note 2 worked with it, the S4 does not. It doesn't give Val or V-MODA much incentive to produce Metallo cases for future phones that may or may not work with it. iPhone cases are always a safer bet, but realistically, how many Verzas were even produced? It's not a product for the masses and, unless they completely sold out of them (which I know for a fact they haven't), it would be a costly investment to continue supporting it with newer accessories.
> 
> What I don't understand is why people feel that if they get a new phone, the old one is out the window. I still use my 3 year old Samsung Infuse 4G as just a Media Player (since is sounds better) while my Galaxy Note takes on smartphone duties. _*Yeah, it's a bit of a hassle to lug around 2 devices*_, but if I already had a S3 or iPhone5/Metallo/Verza combo and then upgraded to a newer phone, I would just treat the stack like a hi-fi music player and retire it as a smartphone. Isn't there a market for standalone hi-fi players like the FiiO X3/X5, Colorfly C3/C4, Astell & Kern AK100/AK120, etc., some of which actually costing much more than a Smartphone/Metallo/Verza?


 
  
 That's exactly it. I'm not gonna lug around two phones for any reason, unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary. It's like getting a new TV and keeping the old one around for DVD duties.


----------



## SpiderNhan

someguydude said:


> That's exactly it. I'm not gonna lug around two phones for any reason, unless it's ABSOLUTELY necessary. It's like getting a new TV and keeping the old one around for DVD duties.


 
 I guess New York life has gotten me used to carrying a bunch of stuff around all the time. Almost everyone in NYC lugs around a backpack.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

spidernhan said:


> I guess New York life has gotten me used to carrying a bunch of stuff around all the time. Almost everyone in NYC lugs around a backpack.


 
  
 I can understand that. And heck, if that's the case you could get away with even heftier equipment. I want something I can slip into my pocket easily (hence picking up the Metallo, the bands are inconvenient).


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

spidernhan said:


> What I don't understand is why people feel that if they get a new phone, the old one is out the window. I still use my 3 year old Samsung Infuse 4G as just a Media Player (since is sounds better) while my Galaxy Note takes on smartphone duties. Yeah, it's a bit of a hassle to lug around 2 devices, but if I already had a S3 or iPhone5/Metallo/Verza combo and then upgraded to a newer phone, I would just treat the stack like a hi-fi music player and retire it as a smartphone.


 
 That's probably what I would do with my iPhone 5 as well.  I value it with the Verza as a music player right now more than I do as a device to communicate with other people.


----------



## howdy

My son has been itching for Galaxy note 2, I'm just getting tired of android based anything, I have nothing against Samsung. I just use a phone for phone calls, I do not use it a source for music ever. I always carry my DX50 combo everywhere I go. I also heard that apple has a new line of phones coming soon.


----------



## zeppu08

Maybe this was been asked before but just a simple yes or no will do the job.

Can then verza bypass the ipod classic's DAC?

Cheers!


----------



## SpiderNhan

zeppu08 said:


> Maybe this was been asked before but just a simple yes or no will do the job.
> 
> Can then verza bypass the ipod classic's DAC?
> 
> Cheers!


 
 Yes.


----------



## zeppu08

spidernhan said:


> Yes.




Awesome! I really thought that the amp part of the verza only works for ipod classics. Hope they make a metallo case for ipod's too.. 

Thanks mate!


----------



## intlsubband

zeppu08 said:


> Awesome! I really thought that the amp part of the verza only works for ipod classics. Hope they make a metallo case for ipod's too..
> 
> Thanks mate!


 
  
 Keep in mind that it's only designed to work with the latest version of the ipod classic (2009), not sure if it'll work with the 160gb ipod video etc that came before that...


----------



## BB 808

zeppu08 said:


> Awesome! I really thought that the amp part of the verza only works for ipod classics. Hope they make a metallo case for ipod's too..
> 
> Thanks mate!



Vamp Verza will work with these Apple devices:
Mac (OS X v10.5 Leopard or later)
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
iPhone 4S
iPhone 5
iPhone 5s
iPhone 5c
iPod classic 160gb (2009)
iPod Touch 4th generation
iPod Nano 6th generation
iPad 1st generation
iPad 2
iPad 3rd generation
iPad 4th generation
iPad Mini


----------



## zeppu08

intlsubband said:


> Keep in mind that it's only designed to work with the latest version of the ipod classic (2009), not sure if it'll work with the 160gb ipod video etc that came before that...







bb 808 said:


> Vamp Verza will work with these Apple devices:
> Mac (OS X v10.5 Leopard or later)
> iPhone 3GS
> iPhone 4
> ...




Thanks guys! Appreciated much! Im using a ipod classic 6th gen V2 (late 2009). 

Anyone of you uses this set up? How does it sound?


----------



## dbdynsty25

So I got a Verza the other day and went to use it today for the first time. I've had the thing plugged in damn near all day and it still says it's charging. The little red/orange light on the side is lit up as if it's charging but it never goes green. 

Any ideas? Followed the instructions in the user manual and nothing.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Mine never goes green either. Hit the battery button, if both LEDs pop on it means it's full.


----------



## BB 808

dbdynsty25 said:


> So I got a Verza the other day and went to use it today for the first time. I've had the thing plugged in damn near all day and it still says it's charging. The little red/orange light on the side is lit up as if it's charging but it never goes green.
> 
> Any ideas? Followed the instructions in the user manual and nothing.



The first time out of the box, I charged my Verza about 4 hours and never saw the green light. I used it anyway because the two orange/yellow lights were lit up. The next time the battery died it was time for bed so I let it charge overnight. When I woke up, the green light was lit. Since then I have charged it 6+ hours before the green light comes on.


----------



## BB 808

zeppu08 said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciated much! Im using a ipod classic 6th gen V2 (late 2009).
> 
> Anyone of you uses this set up? How does it sound?


 
Apple iPod Classic 160G → V-MODA Vamp Verza → V-MODA M-100 =​


----------



## zeppu08

bb 808 said:


> Apple iPod Classic 160G → V-MODA Vamp Verza → V-MODA M-100 =​




Btw, have you try compairing this set up to a solo + amp set up?

But i think ill be rocki'n this in a few days! Or maybe after the big announcement on the 25th.. Lol!


----------



## BB 808

zeppu08 said:


> Btw, have you try compairing this set up to a solo + amp set up?
> 
> But i think ill be rocki'n this in a few days! Or maybe after the big announcement on the 25th.. Lol!


 
 I have not heard the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo -R - D/A converter for Apple devices.  I do have the JDS Labs C5 and was looking for a DAC to pair with it, but ended up with the V-MODA Vamp Verza and I am totally happy with it.  
  
 I hope the 25th will have some discounts or sale prices on the V-MODA website.


----------



## zeppu08

bb 808 said:


> I have not heard the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm Solo -R - D/A converter for Apple devices.  I do have the JDS Labs C5 and was looking for a DAC to pair with it, but ended up with the V-MODA Vamp Verza and I am totally happy with it.
> 
> I hope the 25th will have some discounts or sale prices on the V-MODA website.




Ah.. Btw have you tried pairing the verza DAC + C5 vs verza DAC/amp? Just curious..

Yah hoping that they'll throw out big discounts before i get the verza..


----------



## BB 808

zeppu08 said:


> Ah.. Btw have you tried pairing the verza DAC + C5 vs verza DAC/amp? Just curious..
> 
> Yah hoping that they'll throw out big discounts before i get the verza..


 
 I never thought about trying the V-MODA Vamp Verza DAC → JDS Labs C5.  I will try this when I get home from work.


----------



## AnakChan

bb 808 said:


> I never thought about trying the V-MODA Vamp Verza DAC → JDS Labs C5.  I will try this when I get home from work.


 
  
 I didn't think the Verza has line-out only to an external amp? I thought it had only an optical out (to an external DAC/Amp) & headphone out.


----------



## BB 808

anakchan said:


> I didn't think the Verza has line-out only to an external amp? I thought it had only an optical out (to an external DAC/Amp) & headphone out.


 
 Yeah I'm not sure it will work but when I get home I will try a short cable to connect the Verza's headphone out to the C5 line input jack.


----------



## zeppu08

bb 808 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure it will work but when I get home I will try a short cable to connect the Verza's headphone out to the C5 line input jack.




Will be waiting on the results...


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

dbdynsty25 said:


> So I got a Verza the other day and went to use it today for the first time. I've had the thing plugged in damn near all day and it still says it's charging. The little red/orange light on the side is lit up as if it's charging but it never goes green.
> 
> Any ideas? Followed the instructions in the user manual and nothing.


 
 Maybe you're already doing this, but I had problems charging because of this:  
  
 Make sure that the iAmp / USB-DAC toggle switch is in the DOWN (USB-DAC) position when you are charging it, even if you are using it with an Apple device.  When you're finished charging and want to use it, move the switch up to the iAmp position.


----------



## BB 808

zeppu08 said:


> Will be waiting on the results...



Connected Verza headphone out to C5 input jack and it works. BUT...doing it this way is double amping the signal. So you get the sound of the C5 influenced by the Verza amp section. 

Taken separately, the C5 with iPod Classic and Fiio L9 slightly tighter and deeper bass and very slightly forward mids vs. the Vamp Verza with IPod Classic and V-MODA 30 pin - USB Connector. The Vamp Verza sounds closer to neutral vs. C5, but that could be because the iPod line out is warmer than the Verza DAC.


----------



## zeppu08

bb 808 said:


> Connected Verza headphone out to C5 input jack and it works. BUT...doing it this way is double amping the signal. So you get the sound of the C5 influenced by the Verza amp section.
> 
> Taken separately, the C5 with iPod Classic and Fiio L9 slightly tighter and deeper bass and very slightly forward mids vs. the Vamp Verza with IPod Classic and V-MODA 30 pin - USB Connector. The Vamp Verza sounds closer to neutral vs. C5, but that could be because the iPod line out is warmer than the Verza DAC.




Thanks for the feedback mate! But will you prefer the sound of the c5 + verza dac or just the verza?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

bb 808 said:


> The Vamp Verza sounds closer to neutral vs. C5, but that could be because the iPod line out is warmer than the Verza DAC.


 
  
 I hear this a lot and I think it's one reason I like the Verza. None of the low end is lost, but the mids and highs seem to come out more, the vocals aren't quite as buried from the iPhone. It really turns them into as close to perfect (for my tastes) as imaginable.


----------



## dbdynsty25

someguydude said:


> I hear this a lot and I think it's one reason I like the Verza. None of the low end is lost, but the mids and highs seem to come out more, the vocals aren't quite as buried from the iPhone. It really turns them into as close to perfect (for my tastes) as imaginable.


 
  
 I agree with you.  I prefer the sound of the Verza over my C5D because it brings the voices a bit closer to me on the M100s.  The slight recession of the voices was my main gripe with the M100 out of the iPod/iPad in general, and the Verza fixes that.  It's a fantastic product tho, I still am not sure it's worth twice as much (or more) than the C5D I own as well.


----------



## BB 808

dbdynsty25 did you ever get the green light on your Verza? How many hours did you charge it?

When the C5D came out I almost got it, but after researching compatability and connections with my Apple iPod, iPhone, iPad and MacBook, I decided on going with MFi and got the Verza.


----------



## dbdynsty25

bb 808 said:


> @dbdynsty25 did you ever get the green light on your Verza? How many hours did you charge it?
> 
> When the C5D came out I almost got it, but after researching compatability and connections with my Apple iPod, iPhone, iPad and MacBook, I decided on going with MFi and got the Verza.


 
  
 Yes.  I have no idea how long it took, but it was a LONG time.  I went to the gym, watched some TV with the wife and by the time I went back to my office, it was green.  So not sure really.  The C5D is perfect for the iOS devices with the Camera Connection Kit, but then you're using two cables (CCK and USB) to connect instead of the MFi cable direct to the Verza...so yeah, I suppose it's more convenient.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

I really can't wait for my Metallo case to come in, haha. I love the Verza so much I just want to carry it with me always. I have yet to need it over 50% volume, and that's awesome to me. I love having overhead.


----------



## dbdynsty25

Well one thing I learned tonight while using the Verza w/ my iPad Mini...don't charge while playing.  Goodness that just ate through battery.  A nice hour or so and it was dead.  Brutal.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

dbdynsty25 said:


> Well one thing I learned tonight while using the Verza w/ my iPad Mini...don't charge while playing.  Goodness that just ate through battery.  A nice hour or so and it was dead.  Brutal.


 
  
 LOL oh man. Yeah, the iPad is gonna yank the charge hard. I never use it as an external battery and frankly I wish they hadn't added that feature.


----------



## dbdynsty25

someguydude said:


> LOL oh man. Yeah, the iPad is gonna yank the charge hard. I never use it as an external battery and frankly I wish they hadn't added that feature.


 

 Actually the one plus side of that is that I don't have to carry around a Mophie power pack anymore.  I had one of those in case of emergency when I travel, but now as long as I have my Verza...I've got a little bit of power.  So it's got it's advantages.  However, it shouldn't be that easy to set it to "charge" mode either.  Those toggles are much too easy to move.


----------



## intlsubband

Can I use any generic ipod cable instead of the provided one? is the provided one special in any way apart from its length?
  
 On the very first listening, it seems like an insecure connection. The provided cable's connectors are stretched and in a weird angle, and touching them has a direct effect on the sound. Would any generic 5$ cable work just as well?


----------



## AnakChan

I've used generic iPod cables and they work. Even the original Apple one was fine & not loose.


----------



## intlsubband

Thanks, I just got home and am using a generic one and it seems to work just fine.
  
 I really wonder why would V-Moda include that worthless cable, it's such a well-crafted product that deserves a proper cable.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

intlsubband said:


> Thanks, I just got home and am using a generic one and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> I really wonder why would V-Moda include that worthless cable, it's such a well-crafted product that deserves a proper cable.


 
 I agree.  The included cable kept on having connection problems and the cable that came with my iPod is too long.  Thankfully Dr. Sheep sold me his Venture Craft cable.  It's a very high quality cable and has never let me down.


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> I agree.  The included cable kept on having connection problems and the cable that came with my iPod is too long.  Thankfully Dr. Sheep sold me his Venture Craft cable.  It's a very high quality cable and has never let me down.


 
 Thanks for the mention.  BTW, I still have one new that I am not using.  PM me if anyone wants it.


----------



## intlsubband

Ooh, pm sent


----------



## DrSheep

intlsubband said:


> Ooh, pm sent


 
 Thank you for your business.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I love it when a plan comes together! Congrats Dr.Sheep!

BTW,does anybody know the size of the screw that holds the knob for the potentiometer? Mine has gone AWOL!!!


----------



## DrSheep

snoopy ears said:


> I love it when a plan comes together! Congrats Dr.Sheep!
> 
> BTW,does anybody know the size of the screw that holds the knob for the potentiometer? Mine has gone AWOL!!!


 
 Looks like 5mm but I could be wrong.  Worse case just get a Go-DAP 3.0 from Amazon for $20 and use that knob instead.
  
 p.s. take a pic for me please.


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Like this?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

Another shot


----------



## DrSheep

Mine looks like a rivet and not a screw but I could be wrong, and even if it is a watch screw, I still don't think you can fix this yourself.  Can you RMA it back to V-MODA or just use some Loctite instead?


----------



## Snoopy Ears

I was actually thinking about Loctite. LOL!


----------



## intlsubband

So, a week in, im enjoying the VV, but my ipod's battery seems to be drained quite fast when connected to the vv. It doesnt seem to make sense, but i am pretty sure this is the case. 

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## golferbrad6664

my Samsung galaxy s3 battery dies fast also with verza. Even tried a new battery. I bet I would get 2 hrs and it would die.  Its gotta be cause its using usb audio.


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

My iPhone 5 doesn't drain any quicker when connected to the Verza; it's about the same.  And I get about 5-6 hours out of the Verza battery.


----------



## intlsubband

golferbrad6664 said:


> my Samsung galaxy s3 battery dies fast also with verza. Even tried a new battery. I bet I would get 2 hrs and it would die.  Its gotta be cause its using usb audio.


 
  
 What's strange to me is that I expected the ipod to last LONGER, given that the VV bypasses both the dac and amp in the ipod and just extracts the signal. I figured the ipod has less "work" that way. But the battery definitely runs out faster when connected to VV.


----------



## timorusaki

Hi guys, I have a very simple question to ask you head-fiers today. Are the Vamp Verza worth it? It's a rather expensive piece of equipment for a budget wallet. Don't get me wrong, I would love one to use with my M-100 and XS but I don't know if I wanna drop 6 big ones on it. If someone can give me a pros and cons or the difference it makes for the m-100 with and without the camp verza that would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrSheep

I would either get one used or look into the VenturCraft SounDroid Typhoon.


----------



## intlsubband

timorusaki said:


> Hi guys, I have a very simple question to ask you head-fiers today. Are the Vamp Verza worth it? It's a rather expensive piece of equipment for a budget wallet. Don't get me wrong, I would love one to use with my M-100 and XS but I don't know if I wanna drop 6 big ones on it. If someone can give me a pros and cons or the difference it makes for the m-100 with and without the camp verza that would be great. Thanks in advance!


 
  
 After a few weeks with it, I can say that it has some good features, and a good sound, but there are probably better choices out there at this price point. I'm considering selling mine and getting a CEntrance M8. It has similar ipod docking capacities, but (1) can be charged while playing and (2) more power.


----------



## intlsubband

Though I haven't heard it with any V-Moda headphones, and I am aware it was tuned with their headphones so it should work very well regardless. And the V-moda headphones may not need the extra power of some competitors such as the M8.


----------



## timorusaki

intlsubband said:


> Though I haven't heard it with any V-Moda headphones, and I am aware it was tuned with their headphones so it should work very well regardless. And the V-moda headphones may not need the extra power of some competitors such as the M8.


 
 I see, thanks for the info. I looked into the M8 thinking it was the cheaper option but well, I guess not haha. I like the Verza for it's portability and style also. It's very tempting to try, but in the end, as long as I'm a college student, I don't think I can throw that kind of money around.


----------



## dbdynsty25

timorusaki said:


> I see, thanks for the info. I looked into the M8 thinking it was the cheaper option but well, I guess not haha. I like the Verza for it's portability and style also. It's very tempting to try, but in the end, as long as I'm a college student, I don't think I can throw that kind of money around.


 
  
 If you don't want to go all the way up to 600, just cut that in half and go with the C5D...$250 and sounds quite good with the V-MODA headphones (both my M100 and XS sound fantastic out of it).  Plus, it's half the size of the Verza, so it's more portable.  The Verza is great...I just don't want to carry it around in my pocket.


----------



## timorusaki

dbdynsty25 said:


> If you don't want to go all the way up to 600, just cut that in half and go with the C5D...$250 and sounds quite good with the V-MODA headphones (both my M100 and XS sound fantastic out of it).  Plus, it's half the size of the Verza, so it's more portable.  The Verza is great...I just don't want to carry it around in my pocket.


 
  
 Thanks! I'll most likely try the C5D now that you mention the portability the big drop in price


----------



## Shanks59

Can anyone suggest a good player app for iPhone 5? Any images of voda verza coupled to iPhone 5 using mm5 case? ta


----------



## DrSheep

shanks59 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good player app for iPhone 5? Any images of voda verza coupled to iPhone 5 using mm5 case? ta


 
 My review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-mm5-case-for-iphone-5/reviews/9532
  
 Try BBE+ or the  new Westone BBE app.


----------



## Shanks59

thanks!


----------



## Shanks59

drsheep said:


> My review: http://www.head-fi.org/products/venturecraft-mm5-case-for-iphone-5/reviews/9532
> 
> Try BBE+ or the  new Westone BBE app.


 
 Thanks! Any idea what's the difference between the new Westone BBE app and the BBE SonicMax PRO? Is it the same, but settings added for Westone products?


----------



## DrSheep

shanks59 said:


> Thanks! Any idea what's the difference between the new Westone BBE app and the BBE SonicMax PRO? Is it the same, but settings added for Westone products?


 
 Yes, they are pretty much identical except skin and profiles and maybe price.


----------



## DrSheep

EQ10 is another good one, but I like BBE+ more as it is more fun.


----------



## Shanks59

drsheep said:


> EQ10 is another good one, but I like BBE+ more as it is more fun.


 
 cheers!


----------



## Shanks59

A few of queries, can anyone help?
  
  
 (i) Hi .v. Lo gain, what will the differences in audio be?
  
 (ii) How do I actually use/connect the vamp verza, with my macbook-pro, to play music through its speakers from iTunes, or other mac software? any videos?
  
 (iii) Has anyone tried driving a Bose wave system's aux input, with the vamp verza?
  
 thanks


----------



## intlsubband

shanks59 said:


> A few of queries, can anyone help?
> 
> 
> (i) Hi .v. Lo gain, what will the differences in audio be?
> ...


 
  
 (i) I believe that it's only a matter of power output. 80mw lo-gain and 130/150 mw hi-gain (idevice/usb DACs respectively). Different headphones have different impedance that will dictate the best gain option to use.
  
 (ii) With my pc, I just plug the VV to the USB output and it automatically becomes the default sound port for music and movies. I didn't need to install anything or do any manual settings changes. I think it's the same with a Mac but I've never tried.
  
 Can't help you with the 3rd question, but keep in mind that the VV doesn't have a true "line out". You can use the headphone out to connect the AUX but I don't know how the sound would be. In my opinion, it would work better with a system that has an optical audio port, as the VV has an optical out (same port as the headphones port). I use it to connect my ipod to my AV receiver, and it sounds really wonderful - miles better than when I connected my ipod directly to the AV receiver via the ipod's headphones port. I mean really, much much better - I actually didn't realise my AV can sound this good before the VV.


----------



## Shanks59

intlsubband said:


> (i) I believe that it's only a matter of power output. 80mw lo-gain and 130/150 mw hi-gain (idevice/usb DACs respectively). Different headphones have different impedance that will dictate the best gain option to use.
> 
> (ii) With my pc, I just plug the VV to the USB output and it automatically becomes the default sound port for music and movies. I didn't need to install anything or do any manual settings changes. I think it's the same with a Mac but I've never tried.
> 
> Can't help you with the 3rd question, but keep in mind that the VV doesn't have a true "line out". You can use the headphone out to connect the AUX but I don't know how the sound would be. In my opinion, it would work better with a system that has an optical audio port, as the VV has an optical out (same port as the headphones port). I use it to connect my ipod to my AV receiver, and it sounds really wonderful - miles better than when I connected my ipod directly to the AV receiver via the ipod's headphones port. I mean really, much much better - I actually didn't realise my AV can sound this good before the VV.


 
 Thank you very much indeed, brilliant!
  
 On (i) I have headphones of around 30 ohms, any guidance on hi/lo?
 On (ii) HELP! I'm not getting any joy, HOW do I know it's working? I connect up as per the QuiqCard .. microUSB to VV then USB to MacBook Pro USB input (toggle (1) USB DAC; toggle (2) iSYNC)? Any ideas. 
 On (iii) Worked fine, I reckon I'll follow your advice, and try it with my surround sound system.


----------



## BB 808

shanks59 said:


> Thank you very much indeed, brilliant! On (i) I have headphones of around 30 ohms, any guidance on hi/lo?


 
 Use low gain for 30 ohms headphones.


----------



## Shanks59

Thank you


----------



## Shanks59

shanks59 said:


> Thank you very much indeed, brilliant!


----------



## intlsubband

With the lo vs hi gain... Try the lo first, raise up the volume, and if it's too weak at full volume, then change to hi. Just make sure to only change gains when the VV is off.


----------



## Shanks59

intlsubband said:


> With the lo vs hi gain... Try the lo first, raise up the volume, and if it's too weak at full volume, then change to hi. Just make sure to only change gains when the VV is off.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Dizzle77

Thinking of getting one of these. When it comes to ipods is it only compatible eith ipod classic 6th gen or 7th gen as well?


----------



## BB 808

dizzle77 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these. When it comes to ipods is it only compatible eith ipod classic 6th gen or 7th gen as well?


 
*V-MODA VAMP VERZA Device Compatibility*
Mac (OS X v10.5 Leopard or later)
iPhone 3GS
 iPhone 4
 iPhone 4S
 iPhone 5
 iPhone 5s
 iPhone 5c
 iPod Classic 160gb (2009)
 iPod Touch 4th generation
 iPod Nano 6th generation
 iPad 1st generation
 iPad 2
 iPad 3rd generation
 iPad 4th generation
 iPad Mini


----------



## Dizzle77

bb 808 said:


> dizzle77 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking of getting one of these. When it comes to ipods is it only compatible eith ipod classic 6th gen or 7th gen as well?
> ...


 
  
 Thanks. Pardon my noobness on this, but why isn't the 7th gen supported as well? What changed between the 6th and 7th?
  
 I placed an order for a 7th Gen yesterday, but only made up my mind today that I'd like a Verza, so have ordered a 6th gen too. I'll have to refuse delivery of the 7th gen.


----------



## BB 808

dizzle77 said:


> Thanks. Pardon my noobness on this, but why isn't the 7th gen supported as well? What changed between the 6th and 7th?
> 
> I placed an order for a 7th Gen yesterday, but only made up my mind today that I'd like a Verza, so have ordered a 6th gen too. I'll have to refuse delivery of the 7th gen.


 
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia... iPod Classic 6th generation Revisions 1 and 2 During the 'Let's Rock' Apple Event on September 9, 2008, the 80 GB and the thicker 160 GB model were discontinued in favor of a thin 120 GB version retailing for US$249. It introduced Genius and audio recording capabilities which are also available in other iPod models released at similar times; no firmware update provides either feature to the first generation iPods.

Prior to the 'It's Only Rock and Roll' event on September 9, 2009, the price of the 120 GB version was dropped to US$229. During the event Apple re-introduced the 6th generation 160 GB only model with the same slim profile as the 120 GB version, retailing at US$249. The 120 GB model has now been dropped and the 6th generation 160 GB is the only remaining iPod Classic.

According to speculation by Wired Magazine, the current 6th generation is, as of 2013, expected to be the final form of the iPod Classic that helped Apple achieve its success in the 2000s.  The Apple Worldwide Developers Conference in 2013 revealed no new iPod Classic and Apple is not expected to produce another one. The iPod Classic, however, still remains in production. *The 6th generation iPod Classic Revision 2 is commonly called the "7th generation" on online retailers.*


----------



## Dizzle77

thanks thx1000


----------



## DrSheep

As far as I know the 7th gen works too. I have both but never really tested them.


----------



## Hapster

Just bought a brand new one off ebay for $325.
  
 Should arrive within the next week. Unfortunately, it's in the white/orange color, which although doesn't look bad, is going to clash horribly on my desk! [Anyone wanna trade?!] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a bit worried about the 2200mAh battery which seems fairly small for a device that's not only supposed to act as a dac/amp but charge your device. I can't honestly imagine it lasting for more than several hours. They should've really done closer to 3000mAh.
  
 But oh well, I don't even have it yet, so I have no idea.
  
 Also, iPhone 6 is supposed to come in ~November, so that'll make the Metallo case kind of useless. (Iphone 6 will be same shape as ipod 5, but at a smaller and larger size)
  
 Did find a used one on amazon for $275 in the color I wanted, but I really preferred to just have mine brand new. (Considering the guy said he used it very frequently for 6 months)


----------



## Dizzle77

So finally received my Verza over the weekend. Only got round to using it today with my iPod classic and WOW!!! 

Played he first two Hybrid albums back to back to 'break it in'. Using my Westone 4R and the first thing I noticed was how much the bass tightened up. Vocals sound as clear as ever too. 

What I most impressed with though were the orchestral segments. They sound more lively and it's almost as if you sat right in the middle of an orchestra. 

So far I'm loving my purchase and can't wait to hook up my M100. 

I do have one issue though. I am using the supplied USB - 30 pin connector with my ipod classic. I have the verza set to iAmp and Vamp. The ipod battery seems to be draining a lot quicker than usual today. I would have thought I would be getting even more out the ipod battery as I am bypassing the DAC right?

Any ideas?


----------



## Hapster

dizzle77 said:


> So finally received my Verza over the weekend. Only got round to using it today with my iPod classic and WOW!!!
> 
> Played he first two Hybrid albums back to back to 'break it in'. Using my Westone 4R and the first thing I noticed was how much the bass tightened up. Vocals sound as clear as ever too.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey there, sorry to say but since you're using an L9 cable (30-pin to usb) you're not actually bypassing the internal dac of the iPod classic, only the internal amp. That probably has a lot to do with it.
  
 +1 for lightning cables there.
  
 Anyway, I just received mine today, and it wasn't really "new" as listed, the bags were unopened, but for some reason it also included the Tuono Cable. I had already bought a custom connector, so it's not really of any use to me.
  

  
 Overall impressions are nice, the bass boost toggle is a little odd to use, and it doesn't work while using the android/pc dac. The main plus for me is the noise floor is so low compared to that of the E18, and the bass boost toggle works as it should (no audible tones)
  
 I've yet to test the 3D toggle on a stereo system, but I'm not really expecting anything magical.
  
 Only other thing that stood out to mew as how fast the battery drains on it, it may not have been at full charge, but while charging your ipod + use as a dac, it depletes fairly quickly. That's the only thing I wish they had followed Fiio on.
  
 For reference, it uses a 2200mAh battery and the Fiio E18 uses a 3500mAh battery. So the E18 can easily last for an extra 2 hours of solid charging + playback.


----------



## Dizzle77

Now I'm confused. The main reason I bought the Verza was because I understood that it would bypass the iPods internal dac. The following thread actually convinced me to finally pull the trigger and buy one.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/678765/ipods-and-external-dacs#post_9762986

This post says that the external dac will be used as the verza is MFI certified and I am using 30 pin to USB.

Is this not the case?

All that said, The verza has definitely made a significant difference. I'd just like to know if the internal dac is actually bypassed.

EDIT: whether the dac is being used or not though, this still doesn't explain why the ipod battery is draining a lot faster when connected to verza. Has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Hapster

Wait, no I apologize, 30-pin to 3.5mm is the l9 connector. Since it's 30-pin to usb it should send digital out. Now as for bypassing I don't know, but it will send it through the v-moda's dac. 

All of dacs I've ever used consume at least some battery off my device. I don't know if there's any way around it, except of course charging it with the verza.


----------



## DrSheep

USB is digital with DAC bypass; 3.5mm is analog line out with no DAC bypass.


----------



## Hapster

dizzle77 said:


> Now I'm confused. The main reason I bought the Verza was because I understood that it would bypass the iPods internal dac. The following thread actually convinced me to finally pull the trigger and buy one.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/678765/ipods-and-external-dacs#post_9762986
> 
> ...


----------



## Dizzle77

As the verza comes with a rechargeable battery, I thought it would be able to power it's own dac. Before I got the verza, I was only charging my ipod every 4-5 days, but now I'll need to do it every day.vAlso my e17 never used to draw power from the ipod, but maybe that's something to do with it only acting as an external amp when connected?

Before I bought the verza, I did a lot of reading, but never saw this battery drain mentioned. I think if I'd known before then I Would have thought twice before picking one up, especially I ally as they're quite expensive.


----------



## Hapster

dizzle77 said:


> As the verza comes with a rechargeable battery, I thought it would be able to power it's own dac. Before I got the verza, I was only charging my ipod every 4-5 days, but now I'll need to do it every day.vAlso my e17 never used to draw power from the ipod, but maybe that's something to do with it only acting as an external amp when connected?
> 
> Before I bought the verza, I did a lot of reading, but never saw this battery drain mentioned. I think if I'd known before then I Would have thought twice before picking one up, especially I ally as they're quite expensive.




Idk what you're talking about e17 ravaged the battery on my ipod :O

I actually haven't noticed the vamp taking a whole lot in comparison


----------



## Dizzle77

hapster said:


> Idk what you're talking about e17 ravaged the battery on my ipod :O
> 
> I actually haven't noticed the vamp taking a whole lot in comparison


 
  
 Slight mistype there. I only ever used the e17 with my iPhone4. Definitely no battery drain with that. Never got round to trying ipod+e17, as I sold e17 shortly after buying iPod. 
  
 I'm assuming the behaviour should be the same though whether using iPod or iPhone. Unless iOS version also plays a factor?
  
 EDIT: I suppose what I'm trying to understand is, even if the versa does drain idevice battery, why does it need to even do so when it has it's own rechargeable battery. That's what I don't get, but then again I don't know enough about these kind of things, hence why I'm looking for answers.


----------



## Hapster

When I say ipod I mean ipod touch 5. Which is pretty darn close to a iphone. 

The internal battery is used, the reason your ipod drains is because it's sending out more electricity into the vamp. If you set your phone out put it on max volume and just played it via the speaker, it'd drain in the same time


----------



## Sound Eq

from where can i buy this microUSB to microUSB Cable, i can't find it anywhere


----------



## DrSheep

sound eq said:


> from where can i buy this microUSB to microUSB Cable, i can't find it anywhere


 
 Get one from VentureCraft or eBay.
  
 http://item.rakuten.co.jp/japanshop/c/0000000117/


----------



## Sound Eq

i couldn't find it on ebay, can u send me a link
  
 and the other site is in chinese


----------



## Hapster

Verza actually comes with a nice 90 degree micro usb to micro usb 

Update: really enjoying the unit so far. Saved $100 by using adhesive velcro instead of buying the metallo case 

I really like the 3D setting as well, goes extremely well with a surround sound set up and works well with a PA system too. Haven't tried it with car audio yet.


----------



## DrSheep

sound eq said:


> i couldn't find it on ebay, can u send me a link
> 
> and the other site is in chinese


 
 Here is what I called the Rakuten Trick.
  
 1, view the item you want to buy from Rakuten JP, make sure you view the pic.
 2, go over to Rakuten US site and view that item in your history.
 3, check out as usual, and ignore the international shipping warning, as VentureCraft does ship overseas.


----------



## Sound Eq

so besides rakuten no other online store sells such cables that is so wierd
  
 can someone provide a link to a store other than rakuten


----------



## Hapster

sound eq said:


> so besides rakuten no other online store sells such cables that is so wierd
> 
> can someone provide a link to a store other than rakuten




If you want one so badly I'll sell you one.


----------



## camaker

Is the Clip+/Clip Zip compatible with the Vamp Verza? I was thinking of picking one up to use as a FLAC player, but wanted to make sure it would work with my amp first. Thanks!


----------



## SpiderNhan

camaker said:


> *Is the Clip+/Clip Zip compatible with the Vamp Verza?* I was thinking of picking one up to use as a FLAC player, but wanted to make sure it would work with my amp first. Thanks!


 
 Nope. Here's the list.


----------



## Sound Eq

hapster said:


> If you want one so badly I'll sell you one.


 

 I need 2 actually the same as the ones included in vamp verza that have 90 degrees bend.
  
 But its so strange that I cant find at all on the net, I tried rakuten and the method suggested above when I go to the English to view in history I don't see that cable.
  
 But having such a cable which is an important thing to make it work not being found to buy on the net is worrying me
  
 how much do u want for 2 cables and shipping to israel


----------



## camaker

spidernhan said:


> Nope. Here's the list.




Thanks for the reply. I've seen the list and it's a bit ambiguous. There's a line at the very bottom listing compatibility with "Windows Devices". I'm not sure if that means devices working with Windows (which would include the Clip) or devices using a Windows OS like Windows phones (which would exclude the Clip). I was hoping to find someone who had tried and could confirm the compatibility or lack thereof.


----------



## kyuuketsuki

camaker said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've seen the list and it's a bit ambiguous. There's a line at the very bottom listing compatibility with "Windows Devices". I'm not sure if that means devices working with Windows (which would include the Clip) or devices using a Windows OS like Windows phones (which would exclude the Clip). I was hoping to find someone who had tried and could confirm the compatibility or lack thereof.


 
  
 I've not tried it with my Clip, mainly because as far as I know, the Clip doesn't have a true line out (especially through USB) which is required to use a DAC/AMP. If you have good enough output through your HO you can pretty easily double amp, but without a LO through a USB DACs are pretty much useless. As there is no way to bypass the internal DAC in those instances. So in this case... the answer is still "no" due to the limitations of the Clip. MAYBE the Fuse would be compatible... MAYBE, but I'm not really sure about that either (as I do not own a Fuse).


----------



## camaker

kyuuketsuki said:


> I've not tried it with my Clip, mainly because as far as I know, the Clip doesn't have a true line out (especially through USB) which is required to use a DAC/AMP. If you have good enough output through your HO you can pretty easily double amp, but without a LO through a USB DACs are pretty much useless. As there is no way to bypass the internal DAC in those instances. So in this case... the answer is still "no" due to the limitations of the Clip. MAYBE the Fuse would be compatible... MAYBE, but I'm not really sure about that either (as I do not own a Fuse).




Thanks. I think the lack of line out probably precludes using the Clip with the Verza. That's too bad since the price point was really nice as a low risk test bed.


----------



## Dizzle77

I'd like to pick up a case/pouch for my Verza/ipod classic combo. Any suggestions?


----------



## BB 808

dizzle77 said:


> I'd like to pick up a case/pouch for my Verza/ipod classic combo. Any suggestions?



I'm using the one from ALO Audio


----------



## Dizzle77

bb 808 said:


> dizzle77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to pick up a case/pouch for my Verza/ipod classic combo. Any suggestions?
> ...


 
  
 that looks perfect. 
  
 Have you had any problems using the click wheel through the case's vinyl window?
  
 Also where did you get the iPod case from? Really nice


----------



## BB 808

dizzle77 said:


> that looks perfect.
> 
> Have you had any problems using the click wheel through the case's vinyl window?
> 
> Also where did you get the iPod case from? Really nice :bigsmile_face:



The iPod case is called iSkin Evo4, but I think it's discontinued. The ALO Audio case vinyl window works sometimes. Most of the time I have to open up the flap to use the click wheel


----------



## Hapster

Pretty amazing how cheap you can find this verza for now, amazon warehouse deal for the "Shadow Color" - My favorite, just popped up for just under $300, wish I could do a trade, the red/black one would match much better than my white one on my desk.


----------



## DrSheep

hapster said:


> Pretty amazing how cheap you can find this verza for now, amazon warehouse deal for the "Shadow Color" - My favorite, just popped up for just under $300, wish I could do a trade, the red/black one would match much better than my white one on my desk.


 
 Nice, and that's pretty close to the cost of manufacturing.


----------



## Hapster

Really? That's surprisingly high, considering an iphone costs about $160-180 to make.


----------



## dbdynsty25

hapster said:


> Really? That's surprisingly high, considering an iphone costs about $160-180 to make.




That MFI cert costs a lot for other companies to pay for. Apple doesn't have to pay it...because...well...they created it.


----------



## Dizzle77

Looks like ALO audio don't ship to UK :mad: would be willing to buy if any of you are selling the ALO Audio Black star. I've also stuck an ad in classified just in case.

Any other suggestions for a case that will fit my Verza/ipod classic combo?


----------



## Hapster

What kind of case are you talkin about?


----------



## Dizzle77

hapster said:


> What kind of case are you talkin about?


 
 Something similar to the ALO Audio Black Star like the one above in thx1000's post


----------



## Sense

Got mine today...it was an ebay auction and I got it for $250. Said it was new but it was opened. 

Looks like it will pair up pretty well with the iPhone 6 when it comes out (based on expected size of the iphone 6)


Still...I feel like the iphone is pretty good even without an amp. The Vamp is certainly better but I'm not sure I would pay $500 for it. 

So at what point do you guys switch the gain to High? I have the Grado 500e, M50x and Final Heaven VI. I've been keeping the grain on low.


----------



## camaker

sense said:


> Got mine today...it was an ebay auction and I got it for $250. Said it was new but it was opened.
> 
> Looks like it will pair up pretty well with the iPhone 6 when it comes out (based on expected size of the iphone 6)
> 
> ...




I use low gain for my M-100s and ATH-M50s and switch to high gain for my HD 600s.


----------



## Hapster

Mine started peeling on the sides today! $200 to build my arse.


----------



## Sense

Ok...so this thing doesn't charge while you're using it through your PC right? So it needs to be turned off to charge?
  
 Can it safely be plugged into a wall charger? I sear...I hate the trend of selling things with only a USB charging cable...I have three USB ports in my house and 27 outlets. What makes more sense to the customer? A wall plug does. What makes more sense to the manufacture? A USB cable to avoid different SKUs for different countries.


----------



## Hapster

sense said:


> Ok...so this thing doesn't charge while you're using it through your PC right? So it needs to be turned off to charge?
> 
> Can it safely be plugged into a wall charger? I sear...I hate the trend of selling things with only a USB charging cable...I have three USB ports in my house and 27 outlets. What makes more sense to the customer? A wall plug does. What makes more sense to the manufacture? A USB cable to avoid different SKUs for different countries.




No, it charges while being used with any powered usb port. i.e Pc


----------



## camaker

sense said:


> Ok...so this thing doesn't charge while you're using it through your PC right? So it needs to be turned off to charge?
> 
> Can it safely be plugged into a wall charger? I sear...I hate the trend of selling things with only a USB charging cable...I have three USB ports in my house and 27 outlets. What makes more sense to the customer? A wall plug does. What makes more sense to the manufacture? A USB cable to avoid different SKUs for different countries.




It charges just fine using USB from a wall charger. That's the only way I've ever charged mine.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Does anyone know if the Samsung Galaxy S3 with the new Android 4.4.2 Kit Kat update works with Verza?
  
 Edit: Just got my Verza today I can confirm that it works with Android 4.4.2 Kit Kat on my rooted Galaxy S3. It also drains the battery super fast.
  
 Edit 2: Actually, with the toggle switches set correctly, the battery of the S3 is nearly unaffected.
  
 First toggle down to "USB DAC"
 Second toggle up to "iSYNC"
  
 Ta da!


----------



## plakat

After long consideration my Verza is coming... had it not been for an error in the address I'd got it today, so its tomorrow... does not matter after almost 1 year of contemplating


----------



## SpiderNhan

I took my Verza into an AT&T store and starting running around plugging it into all the various Samsung models running KitKat 4.4.2. It worked with all of them, including the Galaxy S4. I doubt we'll be seeing any more iterations of the Metallo case, but at least I know I can upgrade my phone from the S3 when the time comes.


----------



## DrSheep

That's good to know and thanks.


----------



## Hapster

Shame their warranty doesn't include cosmetic defects. My vamp is peeling and it would be a good opportunity to switch to the black/red one :evil:.


----------



## SpiderNhan

hapster said:


> Shame their warranty doesn't include cosmetic defects. My vamp is peeling and it would be a good opportunity to switch to the black/red one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Do you have the White Orange one too? Mines got a couple scuffs that appeared out of nowhere. I've recently taped up my M-100's peeling headband with a combination of artists' tape, Gorilla tape, a V-MODA sticker and Krazy glue. It looks pretty cool and I might give my Verza a similar treatment if the orange highlight starts going the way of the dodo.


----------



## Hapster

spidernhan said:


> Do you have the White Orange one too?


 
 Yea, that does look interesting, but I can't really imagine the verza like that. Also, since the unit gets hot, I don't want to wrap it up in anything.


----------



## Dizzle77

A couple of months back, I mentioned in this thread how my Verza was drawing way too much juice from my ipod classic. Some members replied to say that was normal, but I wasn't convinced as going from charging ipod every 4-5 days to having to charge every day with Verza attached just didn't seem right.
  
 Anyway, I got in touch with Vmoda support and after exchanging a few emails, I sent it back. I recently heard back that my Verza unit was indeed defective and they have now sent out a replacement unit


----------



## SpiderNhan

hapster said:


> Yea, that does look interesting, but I can't really imagine the verza like that. Also, since the unit gets hot, I don't want to wrap it up in anything.




I didn't wrap my Verza. Just some tape so it doesn't get scratched.






dizzle77 said:


> A couple of months back, I mentioned in this thread how my Verza was drawing way too much juice from my ipod classic. Some members replied to say that was normal, but I wasn't convinced as going from charging ipod every 4-5 days to having to charge every day with Verza attached just didn't seem right.
> 
> Anyway, I got in touch with Vmoda support and after exchanging a few emails, I sent it back. I recently heard back that my Verza unit was indeed defective and they have now sent out a replacement unit




Hmmm. This is for Android users. I had a short PM exchange with a Samsung Galaxy S3 user about the insane power draw of his Verza, which killed a full battery on his pHone in 2.5 hours. When I got my own Verza I noticed similar drain until I flipped the toggles to USB-DAC and iSYNC. Now I notice no battery drain from the Verza at all.


----------



## golferbrad6664

yup, no more battery drain when using it with android phone and toggle set to isync.


----------



## Whazzzup

well not sure if this is an active thread but looks like my vamp comes in tomorrow. test it out iphone six plus and shure 846 and th900. maybe pics as well cheers.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

I just compared it to the iPhone 6 on my Heir 5.0's and there is a difference in sound quality.   On one hand, I'm happy the Verza is still an upgrade to the headphone out.  On the other, it's too bad the iPhone hasn't closed the gap.


----------



## Marat Sar

Okay, so I´m giving this some serious consideration after I got a new iPhone 5. A couple of things that got me wondering though:
  
 1) The red and black option appears to not be available on the V-Moda site, as well as Amazon. A pity, since I have red and black shiny m 100s. Did they doscontinue?
  
 2) Does anyone have experience playing FLAC on their iPhone? So far, the Flac player does not appear to display album art super nicely and Capriccio just looks... wonky? Is there no way to force the vanilla music player to play flac?
  
 3) Does anyone have any words on the Verza with he-500? How´s it sound?
  
 4) And finally, any IEMs that have great synergy with Verza?


----------



## Whazzzup

marat sar said:


> Okay, so I´m giving this some serious consideration after I got a new iPhone 5. A couple of things that got me wondering though:
> 
> 1) The red and black option appears to not be available on the V-Moda site, as well as Amazon. A pity, since I have red and black shiny m 100s. Did they doscontinue?
> 
> ...




Can't answer anything except even though the shure 846 iem is a low ohm at 9 iem, the verza is 16, it still does sound fantastic. What I use is iphone six plus, Apple lossless on the apple player, works and sounds great.


----------



## DrSheep

1, try Brookstone or the Microsoft store, best buy might work too.
 2, Try the Onkyo HF Player instead.
 3, no I am pretty sure you will not be disappointed.
 4, any mid grade IEMs will do.  Neutral or brighter IEMs may work better.


----------



## Marat Sar

Head-fi obliges, as always. Thanks!


----------



## golferbrad6664

just got a Samsung galaxy note 4. I am happy to report the verza works with it unlike the s4. Anyone know if it works with an s5?  I wonder if they will make metallo cases for the s5 if the verza works with it.  I only wish there was a metallo case for note 4.


----------



## DrSheep

golferbrad6664 said:


> just got a Samsung galaxy note 4. I am happy to report the verza works with it unlike the s4. Anyone know if it works with an s5?  I wonder if they will make metallo cases for the s5 if the verza works with it.  I only wish there was a metallo case for note 4.


 
 Not sure but I can test it, as I have access to both.
  
 p.s. are you getting the Gear VR?  I have the note edge and wear glasses, so...


----------



## nunz

On page 83 of this thread, compatibility was discussed with various models of iPod classic. 
 Disregarding generation numbers, here are the last 3 models of iPod classic that Apple made:
 - - -
 2009-2014 model 160GB
 2008-2009 model 120GB
 2007-2008 models 80GB, 160GB (I own this model)
 - - -
 Even after I read the posts on page 83,* I still don't understand why, for example, a 2007-2008 160GB iPod classic wouldn't work with the Verza.* The 30-pin to USB cable should extract digital signal from these iPod classic models whether it is made in 2009 or 2008 or 2007.
  
 Am I wrong?


----------



## BB 808

nunz said:


> On page 83 of this thread, compatibility was discussed with various models of iPod classic.
> Disregarding generation numbers, here are the last 3 models of iPod classic that Apple made:
> - - -
> 2009-2014 model 160GB
> ...


 
 From the V-MODA website:
  
*V-MODA VAMP VERZA Device Compatibility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
 Mac (OS X v10.5 Leopard or later)
 iPhone 3GS
 iPhone 4
 iPhone 4S
 iPhone 5
 iPhone 5s
 iPhone 5c
 iPhone 6
 iPhone 6 Plus
 iPod Classic 160gb (2009)
 iPod Touch 4th generation
 iPod Nano 6th generation
 iPad 1st generation
 iPad 2
 iPad 3rd generation
 iPad 4th generation
 iPad Mini 
  
 It's possible that they tested compatibility with iPod Classic 160gb (2009) and did not test the previous generations of iPod Classic 160gb.  You may want to ask them to test the compatibility with your model.  Or you could try/buy a Vamp Verza with your iPod Classic 160gb and if it doesn't work, just return it.
  
 I also see no reason why the Vamp Verza wouldn't work with your iPod Classic 160gb.  I use my Vamp Verza with the iPod Classic 160gb (2009), iPod Touch 5th generation, iPod Nano 6th generation, iPhone 5s, iPad Mini 3, MacBook Pro and iMac and it works just fine with ALL of my Apple devices.


----------



## nunz

Thank you, *thx1000*, for sharing your story with me.
  
 What you wrote gave me even more optimism that my iPod classic should work with the Verza. But, as you also suggested, I sent an email inquiry to them today. If I don't hear from them in a few days, I will try the Live Chat feature at their website.
  
 I would like to post here what they will tell me about Verza's compatibility with a 2007-2008 iPod classic 160gb.
  
 Thanks agian!


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

Well, the wife shocked me by picking this up for me for Christmas. I had said that I wouldn't mind the Fiio E17 to pair with my M80 and M100's. She said she found this and thought it made more sense to get the one that is designed for the headphones I have. 

This thing is awesome. It makes my M80's sound like the 100's, and the 100's have become auditory bliss. I actually prefer the bass boost on for the 80's, and off for the 100's.


----------



## nunz

A verdict is in directly from the company.
  
The only iPod classic model that is compatible with Verza is the last model that Apple sold: iPod classic 160gb (2009). 
  
 All other prior models of iPod classic are NOT compatible due to internal parts.


----------



## xkooolmanx

so um i got my verza in yesterday (friday 1/9). When i went to plug it into my phone, my phone suddenly just died. I couldn't turn it back on at all. i tried the verza with other units, like my computer, ipod and even another s3, and tehy all work fine. Is it just my phone?
 I am very confused.


----------



## Whazzzup

xkooolmanx said:


> so um i got my verza in yesterday (friday 1/9). When i went to plug it into my phone, my phone suddenly just died. I couldn't turn it back on at all. i tried the verza with other units, like my computer, ipod and even another s3, and tehy all work fine. Is it just my phone?
> I am very confused.



Don't own Galaxy but did you power it up again, recharge it, did you follow the settings on the vamp according to the instruction card for Samsung, it sounds odd to me and coincidentle. Good luck, you can try the support line but I'm not sure who to first, Samsung or v moda.


----------



## xkooolmanx

I did all that, but still nothing. I tried turning it on in recovery and safe mode but that didn't work. it doesn't charge and not even different batteries work with it. I am just baffled. i'm going to ask customer service at vmoda and samsung later today.


----------



## BB 808

Maybe it's time to upgrade to the S5


----------



## SpiderNhan

Are you running stock on your S3 and which version of Android do you have? I have the AT&T S3 rooted with Kit Kat 4.4.2 and have no problems.


----------



## xkooolmanx

I have a verizon s3 running 4.4.2 as well (if memory serves correctly).


----------



## Axeslinger0u812

Definitely sounds like an issue with the phone, as you have already proven it is the only issue. Perhaps something in your phone was on its way out, and it just so happened to coincide with your Verza purchase? That's my best guess based on my understanding of your posts.


----------



## xkooolmanx

just a last update for you guys if you wanted to know. technicians say they can't fix it so i just got another s3. i'm probably gonna fix it myself later. thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Hapster

I wonder if V Moda will come out with a newer model any time soon?
  
 I'd love to see one with a higher capacity battery and a volume lock.


----------



## valkolton

*V-MODA VAMP VERZA IS NOW $400*
  
 http://V-MODA.com/VAMP


----------



## Hapster

About time, I always wondered to myself if anyone ever paid the original $699.

I've owned 2 now, buying the first for $320, and the second for $200.

At $200 this vamp is pretty much unbeatable from a versatility aspect, and very much up there in sound alone.

Anyway, I just got my first car yesterday so I was actually able to use the 3D button for its intended use (car stereo) for the first time in the 14 months that I've owned the vamp. It was really interesting, it made it seem like I had some invisible speakers in the front of my car.

It's a very different sound and seems to 'open up' music with vocals. However, it made other music a little more in-your-face, so it wasn't always totally desirable. It's clearly no cure-all. But it's definitely fun if you want to surprise your passangers. Everyone who heard it was geneally impressed.


----------



## dbdynsty25

Hmmm...now maybe I can replace the one my son decided to throw in the pacific ocean last week!  400 still seems a bit steep given amps/dacs like the Oppo HA-2 is 100 cheaper.


----------



## highfidelity69

The reason I stayed away from this DAP.


----------



## Hapster

dbdynsty25 said:


> Hmmm...now maybe I can replace the one my son decided to throw in the pacific ocean last week!  400 still seems a bit steep given amps/dacs like the Oppo HA-2 is 100 cheaper.




I'll sell ya my orange/white one for $200 :^)

Bought a black one to match my phone, so I longer need it haha.


----------



## dbdynsty25

hapster said:


> I'll sell ya my orange/white one for $200 :^)
> 
> Bought a black one to match my phone, so I longer need it haha.


 
  
 Haha...don't want the white one.  Either of the black ones are fine tho.    Anyone else looking to drop theirs?


----------



## Hapster

dbdynsty25 said:


> Haha...don't want the white one.




Nobody does lol.

Why on earth did they discontinue the red/black one? Surely that would've been at least the second most popular. I looked for one for a long time to match my desktop setup.


----------



## SpiderNhan

hapster said:


> Nobody does lol.
> 
> Why on earth did they discontinue the red/black one? Surely that would've been at least the second most popular. I looked for one for a long time to match my desktop setup.


 
 I love my white/orange Verza. Got it used on eBay for $300.
  

  
 And I don't think the red/black one was discontinued. I think they just sold out. I can't imagine they manufactured a ton of Verzas given that it's a niche product that was, and still is, very expensive. Hey, @valkolton, do you know that total number of Verzas that were manufactured? My guess, 100 of each color.


----------



## Hapster

spidernhan said:


> I love my white/orange Verza. Got it used on eBay for $300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it was way more than 100, they were sold at Best Buys. It was probably closer to 1k-3k


----------



## SpiderNhan

They weren't sold in stores at Best Buy. You could order them from their website. A cheap laptop costs less than $599 at Best Buy. Would an average consumer at Best Buy even know what to think about a $600 DAC/amp from a company they've barely heard of? Now if the Verza, instead of having a white V engraved on it, had a little red b logo, 1k-3k wouldn't have been enough. I'll revise my guess to 250 Matte Black, 125 Black Red, 125 White Orange.


----------



## dbdynsty25

spidernhan said:


> They weren't sold in stores at Best Buy. You could order them from their website. A cheap laptop costs less than $599 at Best Buy. Would an average consumer at Best Buy even know what to think about a $600 DAC/amp from a company they've barely heard of? Now if the Verza, instead of having a white V engraved on it, had a little red b logo, 1k-3k wouldn't have been enough. I'll revise my guess to 250 Matte Black, 125 Black Red, 125 White Orange.


 
  
 It would cost a damn fortune to manufacture at that yield rate.  Had to be over 1k a piece.  Easy.


----------



## SpiderNhan

I always wondered about the production runs of enthusiast products. How many Sennheiser HD800s or Stax SR-009s or Alpha Primes are in existence? The Verza is a modified GO-DAP X. I imagine they just ran off the same production line with the modified V-MODA components.

http://venturecraft.jp/gadget_en/gdx.php

Where's Val with the answer? It's driving me a little batty.


----------



## valkolton

spidernhan said:


> I always wondered about the production runs of enthusiast products. How many Sennheiser HD800s or Stax SR-009s or Alpha Primes are in existence?
> 
> Where's Val with the answer? It's driving me a little batty.


 
  
 I'll chime in soon... The quantities of enthusiast/audiophile vs pro vs music instruments vs CE vs fashion in quite interesting. We actually made and sold quite a few more than everybody guessed, but there is a catch I'll explain later... :>
  
 I have a lot of experience in 11 years of product sales and forecasting, it is very intriguing to guess before you make a product and you can* never ever* be right.  Especially when you mix in colors, or two black variations........
  
 -V


----------



## Whazzzup

hapster said:


> spidernhan said:
> 
> 
> > I love my white/orange Verza. Got it used on eBay for $300.
> ...



I have the black. Wanted a small direct hook up to my Iphone, 400 $ would have been better than what i paid but what ya going to do, you need what you need when you needed it. Its a good device even though the ohm impedience should have been less than 1. 
My guess a100 units of each color wouldnt pay for the person answering the phone. Best buy is when your in the tens of thousands of units minimum. Sure i prefer the hugo but its portable simple conection makes it a no brainer to me. I use it exclusivly with shure 846.


----------



## valkolton

hapster said:


> Nobody does lol.
> 
> Why on earth did they discontinue the red/black one? Surely that would've been at least the second most popular. I looked for one for a long time to match my desktop setup.


 


 Actually, this was one of the biggest issues.  The red/black HEAVILY outsold the matte black (I believe 3 to 1) and we miscalculated the demand as usually matte black is about equal or outsells red/black.
  
 TBC...
  
 -V


----------



## MICHAELSD

Could anybody explain why the VAMP would cost $600? For $100, maybe $200 if it did improve the M-100's sound quality I would be all over it but I couldn't see myself spending much more than I spent for the headphones for what some call a marginal improvement.
  
 Edit: Or even $400 now apparently.


----------



## Hapster

michaelsd said:


> Could anybody explain why the VAMP would cost $600? For $100, maybe $200 if it did improve the M-100's sound quality I would be all over it but I couldn't see myself spending much more than I spent for the headphones for what some call a marginal improvement.
> 
> Edit: Or even $400 now apparently.


Because of the lack of competition when it came out. It's called capitalism.

There are a lot more choices nowadays.

Considering a charger is $20, a bass EQ can be found on certain apps, a 3D mode converter might be $20 and a dac/amp could be $70. Under $200 it's not a terrible deal.

I've bought and sold my last couple for $200 and $190 respectively.


----------



## AnakChan

hapster said:


> Because of the lack of competition when it came out. It's called capitalism.
> 
> There are a lot more choices nowadays.
> 
> ...


 
  
 And exchange rates back then, and iOS strictness in what was "Apple Certified", etc. etc. Expanding more about the lack of competition, back then may DAC/Amps couldn't run off the CCK. One had to get a dedicated "Made for Apple" approved (which alone has quite a fee) DAC/Amp - think back then there was Fostex HP-P1, Cypherlabs Rx (pre -dB??), etc. Also the Verza was made in Japan and back then I think the exchange rates were USD$1 = 80 yen only (unlike today where it's like USD$1 = 120yen or thereabouts).

 Anyway the point is that no single company was benefiting from the profits and iOS popularity meant Apple could be more stringent on what devices could/couldn't play with their iDevices. I think back then Android couldn't play with DAC/Amps that nicely either - not certain when USB Audio Recorder (pre-UAPP) was conceived either.


----------



## Whazzzup

rescently tried out vamp again on my modded 846  you know this is a pretty good warmish dac amp. even witha mis match on impedience, i have no probs using this as my portable. A lot more compact and easy to carry than my hugo with cck adapter. Not comparing them directly but this is not a bad unit by any means.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

Does anyone besides me have concern about the stated 10 - ohm output impedance of the  Vamp Verza?  I am a rabid fan of Grado headphones (I have 20 pairs!!), and they all have 32 ohm input impedance.
  
 The manual (but not the spec sheet, at least as near as I could find) of the Vamp Verza states that its output impedance is 10 ohms.  Folks admonish that headphones have a "damping factor," which near as I can tell has to do with the ability of a headphone amp to counteract the natural but undesired "ringing" of a headphone diaphragm in response to bass notes.  The rule of thumb is that the headphone input impedance needs to be at least eight times the output impedance of what is driving it.  For a 10 ohms (Vamp Verza) output impedance, this means that the the headphone input impedance would need to be over 8 x 10 = 80 ohms... great for the Sennheiser HD 800 (300 - 600 ohms depending on frequency) and some Beyerdynamics and AKG's, but not my beloved Grados.  
  
 The Vamp Verza is in excellent company, as the Sony PHA-1 also has a 10 ohm output impedance (and for some reason, within the last month, Sony removed that spec from its manual for the PHA-1!!).  I have one and find it wonderful.  I also have the CEntrance HiFiM8, which can switch its output mpdeance among 1, 2, and 10 ohms.  
  
 The result of an amp output impedance being too high (over 1/8 of the headphone input impedance) as that bass is louder but less precise...more ringing and "tubby."  Apparently this only applies to dynamic headphones (i.e.,Grados and most Sennheisers), not planar magnetic ones (like HiFiMAN and some others).
  
 I love the design of the Vamp Versa I think that both its appearance and its mating with a special "frame" for the iPhone that easily unclips addresses the problem of rubber bands around amp and source) and would like to buy one, but with the 10 ohm output impedance vs. my 32 ohm Grados, I fear the mismatch prevents it.  
  
  
 Any thoughts?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## DrSheep

I actually think it will work better this way, as it will make your Grado more neutral but up the power at the same time.  I am selling mine, so PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

@DrSheep thanks!
  
 Anyone know whether the VAMP VERZA is actually Apple certified such that digital (not analog) can be passed from the iPhone 5 Lightening Connector into the VAMP VERZA without using something like the Lightening-to-USB Camera Connector Kit?  There was mention that Apple certification contributed to its rather high price, but nowhere can I find the definitive statement that digital output from the iPhone can be sent via Lightening to the VERZA.  In fact, the V-MODA VAMP VERZA video (say THAT 5 times fast!) actually seems to sidestep that when it points out a toggle switch that is to be set to the "VAMP" position for IOS devices, suggesting it is taking analog line out stuff and amplifying it.


----------



## SpiderNhan

Vamp Verza is Apple certified as evidenced by this screen cap of page 16 from the official manual which can be found here.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://v-moda.com/content/manuals/vamp-verza-manual-v1-2.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjx6_uXyf3JAhXGeCYKHUf7B_IQFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNFVI9wpcGtaOo9Z-NZB6UX9nKZHcQ&sig2=uTWXSsWLJXdRdPOOc-tT0Q


----------



## ruthieandjohn

spidernhan said:


> Vamp Verza is Apple certified as evidenced by this screen cap of page 16 from the official manual which can be found here.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://v-moda.com/content/manuals/vamp-verza-manual-v1-2.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjx6_uXyf3JAhXGeCYKHUf7B_IQFggaMAA&usg=AFQjCNFVI9wpcGtaOo9Z-NZB6UX9nKZHcQ&sig2=uTWXSsWLJXdRdPOOc-tT0Q


 
 Wonderful!  Thanks so much for tracking this down... I too went through the online manual but did not find that statement that you did.


----------



## praneethbm

ruthieandjohn said:


> @DrSheep
> thanks!
> 
> Anyone know whether the VAMP VERZA is actually Apple certified such that digital (not analog) can be passed from the iPhone 5 Lightening Connector into the VAMP VERZA without using something like the Lightening-to-USB Camera Connector Kit?  There was mention that Apple certification contributed to its rather high price, but nowhere can I find the definitive statement that digital output from the iPhone can be sent via Lightening to the VERZA.  In fact, the V-MODA VAMP VERZA video (say THAT 5 times fast!) actually seems to sidestep that when it points out a toggle switch that is to be set to the "VAMP" position for IOS devices, suggesting it is taking analog line out stuff and amplifying it.




Yes it is.


----------



## ruthieandjohn

I have posted a review of the V-MODA VAMP VERZA DAC/amp and Metallo case *here*. 
  
 In short, the VERZA sound is top quality, slightly besting the sound of the Sony PHA-1 DAC/amp and significantly besting the sound of the iPhone 5S directly driving (no VERZA) the V-MODA M-100 headphones that were used in all testing.  The VERZA increases the subbass strength, treble transparency, and soundstage.  The physical mechanism to slide the iPhone, in the Metallo case, onto the back of the VERZA is clever and simple, and the package is extremely small and very attractive, as the VERZA is only a fraction of an inch larger than the iPhone in each direction and makes a compact stack.
  
 Two problems plague the system.  First, if the VERZA battery is discharged fully, for example by playing all night after the listener falls asleep, and then the battery is recharged, the VERZA does not immediately capture control of the iPhone through the Lightening connector.  A random ritual turning VERZA and iPhone on and off, plugging and unplugging, and flipping switches must be conducted.  Once the VERZA deigns to reconnect, it stays connected reliably until the VERZA is again fully discharged, when it seems to lose memory of how it was connected and cannot simply reconnect when powered up.  Phone assistance from V-MODA, while courteous, was unable to solve this problem, which has been reported several times on this thread.
  
 The other problem is with the Metallo case.  I am on my third one in four months.  The track on the aluminum seems to not have quite enough lip on it and either wears or bends during use so that it no longer always holds the iPhone.  The IPhone can drop off the VERZA, only remaining suspended by its Lightening-to-USB connecting cord.  V-MODA has been extremely helpful in sending replacement cases, doing so in advance of receiving my bad one, so that I do not have to wait for the mail to bring a new case without still hanging onto the old.
  
 All that said, I love the VERZA.  It sounds, looks, and fits beautifully.


----------



## BluNote

Thanks for the review. I've been using mine once in a while - I haven't had any trouble with the iPhone frame bending, but the frame slides off the Verza really easily. I find myself wanting to throw a band sound the stack to hold it all in place, but that kind of defeats the purpose. Gotta figure out a slick way to keep the metallo frame from sliding off.


----------



## SpiderNhan

On my Galaxy S3 Metallo case, looping some colored masking tape around the bottom of the slide would hold it tight enough to survive a strong jerk without dislodging. Tape wears out every couple weeks, but it's a quick fix.


----------



## jayteeare

did they ever update this in future versions? I have ipod classics below the 6th Gen 160 i planned on using it with,


----------

